#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  [RP]陰影(初心者練習用版)

## J.C.

之前在我的J.C.茶館論壇玩一半的"陰影"
我已經把所有文章轉來了 還想要玩的就接著灌吧~~~

基本上由於人物過多劇情又太混亂
所以我已經不會再接了... ^^;;;;
當作是大家的練習吧

----------


## J.C.

**遠古時期 人類.動物與獸人都共處於同一塊大陸上 他們彼此相互依存制衡 形成一種平等的關係
隨著三大族群人數逐漸增加 開始出現聚落與領導者
高智慧的人類 運用各種方式誘騙 奴役 管理其它動物族群
而獸人一族也因為自視比動物高等 而想要統治動物 於是人類與獸人時常因此擦出火花
彼此對立爭戰不斷 雖然如此 仍有人類與獸人結合而生下的少數半獸人種
他們被兩大族群互相排擠歧視 只能勉強在獸人族群中隱居
這樣的世界維持了數十年之後 獸人族出現了一位強大的領導者--夏祖魯
傳說他擁有狼頭 牛角 獅鬃 虎尾 豹身 馬腿 以及人類的智慧 結合了數十種動物最優秀部分的他
率領獸人大軍神速擊敗人類族群 也取得動物族群的統治權
但是內心嗜血的他 在戰爭中殺生無數 並以極權暴政壓榨人類與動物們
終於 這世界偉大的自然神祇--奈裘 發怒了 祂不允許自己的大陸被如此破壞
於是自然之神與其他四位自然元素之神們 運用神聖之力 毀滅了夏祖魯
並將三大族群分為三個國家 人類之國--尤內  獸人之國--安洛  動物之國--阿尼摩
為了使三大國維持平衡 眾神賜予動物們高度的智慧與會話能力
賜予獸人們一顆善良仁慈的心 並給予人類冷靜理性的頭腦

自此之後 這塊大陸便不再發生戰爭 直到現在 
這 就是加格加大陸的故事

那麼夏祖魯呢? 
傳說他臨死之前仍以憤怒的眼神瞪著眾神 對著眾神咆哮
他被毀滅的地點 正好位於加格加大陸的中央地區
至今仍沒有多少人去過那裡 
傳聞因為夏祖魯的怨念與怒氣仍未散去 所以那塊地區成為具有邪氣的黑暗之地
但也有許多旅行者訴說那裡佇立著一座黑暗的高塔 住著夏祖魯不肯升天的靈魂
不論傳言是真是假 中央地區已經成為加格加大陸眾人所知的 謎之地... **


"謎之地? 哈 真是白痴!"
這笑聲把泛黃書頁上的灰塵吹了起來 透光窗外陽光的照射 飛舞空中的塵埃更加明顯

我闔上書本 又是一陣灰塵 老天 這地方真的該打掃了
仔細看一下書皮 恩 一百年以上的老書了 難怪都是寫那些傳說啦傳聞啦 實在老套

望向窗外 樹林密佈 有小河有瀑布的景色 竟然被說成黑暗之地?! 
我在這住了這麼多年 連根夏祖魯的毛都沒看見
真懷疑數百年前是不是真的有這號人物 被形容的這麼神....嘖嘖嘖....

我一邊在心理抱怨著一邊步下樓梯

如果有什麼白痴勇者因為那些笨故事而跑來這邊探險 那才有趣咧
我大概只能陪他們喝喝下午茶吧~~

想著想著 也該是我鍛鍊魔法的時間了
"好 今天的目標是讓召喚生物學會幫我泡茶~~!"
下定決心 捲起袖子 我喃喃念起了咒語... ... ...


每次練魔法的時間總是過的特別快 我滿頭大汗 而那隻笨蛋狂戰士還是會把杯子打破
喔喔 該死 笨蛋~~! 這是我第五隻杯子了~~!

一氣之下 我把他踢了出去
然後命令他往瀑布方向直奔     哼  不看他跌落瀑布我是不會爽的

所以 狂戰士一邊嘎嘎喔喔的吼叫著一邊衝走了
不知道是我的幻覺還是什麼 我好像隱約聽到其他人的聲音

"有怪物~~!" "攻擊!!!" "啊啊啊"

恩 不會吧?
真的有笨蛋勇者來啦?

----------


## J.C.

OOC: 為了角色設定完整需要 請大家根據龍與地下城三版規則來設定自己角色的陣營
陣營是代表自己人物行為準則的重要依據
例如一個邪惡陣營的法師就無法召喚善良陣營的生物 等等
我把規則裡所有的陣營跟詳細說名寫出來 供大家參考
決定好自己的陣營之後 請修改之前的舊文章就好了 不需要貼新的 以節省資源

守序善良（Lawful Good） 
這種陣營的人物相信一個有規律、強大的社會 以及一個道德高尚的政府
將可以讓大多數的人民生活過的更好。只要人們尊敬法律 並且試著互相幫助
整個社會就將因此而進步。因此 守秩善良陣營的人物將會朝著這個方向努力
他們的所作所為都將會對大多數的人們帶來較多的福利和較少的傷害
他們也會信守自己的承諾。

中立善良（Neutral Good） 
這些人物相信事物的平衡是很重要的 但是那是和規律以及渾沌之間的平衡有關
並不會改變這個社會對於良善的需求。因為整個宇宙中充滿了朝向各式各樣目標
而努力的生物 所以一個朝著善良方向努力的人物並不會影響這個平衡
甚至會協助維持這個平衡。如果做好事代表的是支持一個有組織的社會
那也是為所應為。如果透過推翻一個已存在的社會秩序可以達成良善的目標
那也無可奈何。社會結構對他們來說沒有什麼重大的意義。

叛逆善良（Chaotic Good） 
叛逆善良大半都是能力高超 卻擁有一副好心腸的獨立個體。
他們相信所有的美德和公理 但是他們卻不想要受到律法和規範的限制。
他們不喜歡那些試著強迫人們做什麼的角色。他們的行為只受到自己的道德標準
所規範，雖然不至於為惡，但是這個規範不見得和現行社會的標準相同。

守序中立（Lawful Neutral） 
秩序和組織對於這個陣營的人們來說 擁有無比的重要性。
他們相信一個組織完善、強而有力的政府是最好的選擇；不論這個政府是民主還是
暴政。律法是必須要維護和服從的。組織和規範所帶來的好處遠遠大於任何道德的
議題。對他們來說 承諾就是不變的應許 不管其結果如何都不會改變。
他是一個體制下完全服從的機器。一名公正的法官和絕對服從命令的士兵 是此陣營最好的例子。

完全中立（True Neutral） 
完全中立的人物相信真正的力量平衡 因此他們拒絕採取任何會被視為邪惡或是善良
的行為。真正中立者將會盡全力避免和善良或邪惡、秩序或是叛逆的力量同流合污。
讓這些力量都保持平衡是他們唯一的職責。真正中立的人物有時會發現自己被迫和
某種力量聯盟。為了保持平衡 他們會刻意的改變立場去和弱勢者合作 甚至當強弱轉變的時候
也跟著變化立場。一個真正的德魯依教徒會加入當地貴族獵殺邪惡豺狼人的行列
但是當這群豺狼人即將被滅族的時候，他們又會轉而幫助這些豺狼人逃出滅族的命運。

叛逆中立（Chaotic Neutral） 
叛逆中立陣營的人物相信這世界上沒有任何的秩序可言 即使是他們自己的行為也不例外。
由這個信條所衍生出他們日常的行為－隨性之所至的形式。當他們做決定的時候 
邪惡與善良對他們並無影響。和叛逆的中立之人物打交道特別的困難。
這些傢伙常常會毫無任何跡象的就拿他們的一切來作賭注。他們極端的不可靠。

守序邪惡（Lawful Evil） 
這些人物相信結構和組織是用來服侍那些強者的。他們喜歡清楚的定義僕人和主人之間的界限。
如果因為某個有利於自身的法律而導致了其他人受害 那麼真遺憾 這是無法避免的。
守秩序的邪惡者遵循律法是由於害怕懲罰或是對自己權力的驕傲。由於他們信守
自己所做下的任何承諾 所以對於任何的承諾和協定都會十分的審慎。
只有當他們找不到在社會律法規範下可以完成這個諾言的狀況下 他們才會背叛自己的承諾。

中立邪惡（Neutral Evil） 
中立邪惡的人物只關心他們自己的進步 不管是不是合法或有沒有道德上的爭議 
他們都會毫不遲疑的去做。雖然中立邪惡的人物沒有叛逆的邪惡那種「隨人顧性命」的態度
但是他們也不會對於出賣自己的朋友做有利自己的事情有任何的遲疑。
他們通常會將關係建立在金錢和力量的合作上 這讓他們對於賄賂相當的沒有抵抗力。

叛逆邪惡（Chaotic Evil） 
叛逆邪惡的人物唯一的動機就是自己的慾望和利益。
強者有權取得自己想要的東西 弱者就應該滾邊站。
當叛逆邪惡的人物連何在一起的時候 他們並不是為了合作而結盟 只是為了抵抗強敵
保護自己的生存所作的不得已手段。這樣的團體只能夠由一個強大的領導者靠著武力
來迫使下屬就範。由於領導權只倚靠力量來作為後盾 只要領導者顯示出任何示弱的跡象
其他人就會毫不猶豫的取而代之。

----------


## J.C.

另外 由於參加的魔法師太多了 所以請會魔法的人 
依據下面的龍與地下城三版規則 設定出自己可使用的魔法系統

法師努力的要成為操縱魔法能量 將它們雕塑成我們所知道的法術。
為了要達這個目的 他們必須學習奇怪的語言和各種各樣的知識 
並且將大多數的時間花費在研究魔法上。
一個法師必須倚靠他的知識和聰明才智才能生存 如果身邊沒有擅長武藝的戰士
或是帶著武器的友伴 法師並不適合出來冒險。
由於有許多學派的魔法 法師們也因此分成許多種：
一般的法師學習所有種類的魔法以及法術 他廣泛的知識讓他非常適合冒險的這個工作。

特殊技能：施法
限制：不能夠穿戴盔甲，只能夠攜帶匕首、手杖、投石器和飛鏢。

　
專職法師（Specialist Mages） 
專精於某種學派法術的法師將能夠在每一個等級多記憶一種的法術
（只要他們能夠使用該等級的相對應法術）。
他們不能夠學習對立學派的法術 並且無法兼職

防護系--具有防護效果

改變系--使目前已經存在的物體 生物和狀況再特質上產生改變

咒法和召來系--可將某種東西從別處招來 咒法系可將別處的物品變出
招來系能將其他空間的生物或能量呼喚過來 甚至可用己身當作媒介

附魔和媚惑系--改變某個物品的品質或人物態度 附魔系可將物品附上魔法
媚惑系可影響其他生物的行為

預言系--使法師得知不為人知的秘密 預言未來 或是尋找隱藏的物品

幻術系--欺騙他人感官與心智

聚能和塑能系--引導魔法能量創造特殊效果或物品
聚能系通常是介入某種高等能量(以到達目標身上) 
塑能系則是讓施法者直接形塑魔法能量

死靈系--處理生物死亡 復活 醫療 以及生物的生命力 是受限最多的法術學派


舉例:杰勒辛專精的法術是咒法與召來系 對立學派是預言系

這是學派對立表

----------


## J.C.

我把地圖畫好了
所謂加格加大陸 其實只是整塊大陸的上半部而已
虛線以下的地區是沒有人探險過的地方 只知道有座無名山貫穿這個大陸
外海三塊島嶼 在阿尼摩那邊的群島 都是住著比較原始的動物族群 因為他們無法渡海所以自成一塊世界
另外兩塊島主要是人類與獸人混居的地方 半獸人通常都住那裡


紅色圈起來的是迷霧森林 紅點是瑪納所在地
藍色圈起來的是迷之地 中央藍點是茶館 
黑色圈起來的是湖 在安洛境內 湖上方的是阿爾出發的地方 另一個藍點是洛可
雙圈的點是各國首都 其他地方請大家自己點一下吧
動物的會話能力就是指能夠開口說話
一般動物只有自己族群才懂得的肢體表情語言
有會話能力使他們能夠使用通用語 也有學習其他族群語言的能力

這個世界當然會有商店囉 這是一定的
公會 目前有法師公會 盜賊公會 騎士團(也算工會的一種)

----------


## ocarina2112

直接複製過來~~  這樣行吧?
-----------------------------------------------------------------

唔吱吱、唔吱，森林裡的某處隱約不斷傳來猴子的叫聲...若大的森林裡除了樹木、還是樹木，除了奇怪的叫聲之外。
正中午的，只見森林的那一端，一個背了個背包、帶了頂遮陽帽，宛如是要去登山般的人走了過來....面有難色? 哦~ 一臉疲備樣   肯定打從朝陽升起到現在都沒休息過啦~
這裡是哪裡?恐怕連夏袓魯也不知道吧?
唉呀...
真糟糕，不過就為了一丁點跑路費而跑到這種地方來，現在想想還真的有點不值得
啊~~算了算了，要不是因為這樣才可以有個安靜的日子可以過
才不會選在這種熱死人的天氣裡跑來跑去咧... 
趕快把東西送一送拿一拿，就可以趁這時侯偷閒一下囉~     旅人高興的竊笑著說著

唔.....熱死了，走了這麼久，怎麼還是在原地打轉的感覺啊?難不成....我又迷路了不成?

正當旅人停下來，因迷路這事而困擾時，一隻猴子?不，是兩隻，正運用極為純熟的技巧偷東西，一開始就朝旅人的背後襲擊;正在休息兼探路的旅人自然就不太會去注意身後有什麼東西靠近，何況還是兩隻技巧純熟的賊兒們?  「卡喳!」  這下不妙了，賊也會有失手的一天

god~~~~~~~~~!! 我的包包啊~~!! 裡面可是有我後三天份的糧食耶! 我那不爭氣的肚子就全靠他活了啊，喂~快還來啊~~

賊哪是打交道的料?   不出幾秒時間就看不到蹤影了...不過說也奇怪，旅人照著牠們逃離的方向，一會兒就抓到了偷東西的賊

「給我還來!」  用一隻手拎著兩隻賊的旅人大聲說著，並把背包搶回來
「這什麼怪森林啊?沒人教的猴子都會偷東西，那動物(?)不就都會講話了?去去去，回去告訴你們頭頭別在來偷可憐人的東西啦~」        便放了牠們
嗯?這不是河流的聲音嗎? 太棒啦~順著河流走的話，應該會遇到村落什麼的，到時就可以跟人打聽一下這是哪裡囉~   呀呵~剛好還可以洗一下澡，把今天的疲勞都沖掉去~

一聽到 流水聲就啥也不多想的往那衝去，殊不知後面還有東西跟著他.....  沒錯
怎麼可以錯過這復仇的好機會呢? 

哇哈哈哈，水耶~ 唔~好冰   光是腳而以就覺得很舒服了，等等一定要好好的給他大洗一下才爽啦~~   耶?，不、會、吧  怎麼還不死心啊?

兩隻小賊又多烙了其他同伴來幫忙了，不過這次並不是來偷東西的，而是齊力把旅人 
丟到河中央，當然爾，粗心的旅人又這麼的被擺了一道，岸邊河水雖平靜而緩慢
可河中就不一樣了，外表看似平靜，其實裡面卻暗藏玄機

又給我耍小心機!可惡~~~  你們給我記住!!!!下次不要再讓我遇....

話還沒說完，旅人的聲音早就隨著波濤洶湧的水勢消失在河的那一方，只剩下在岸邊
用難聽的笑聲大笑著的猴群們。
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
瀑布?騙人的吧?   這麼老掉牙的劇情也會被我遇上?   天~掉下去應該不會死吧?
卡通裡都這樣演的...

旅人心裡是這麼想的，不過難免還是會擔心一下，畢竟自已從沒從瀑布摔下去過
眼看著離瀑布沒多少距離時，突然從旁邊跑來了個...呃..算人好了

喂~~那邊的那個大哥，能否拉我一把呀?你看起來挺壯的，把我拉上去應該不成問題吧?

那人好像聽不見似的，一味的朝瀑布方向衝去

哇啊啊啊~~你白痴啊!!  你先掉下去了怎麼救我啊~~~~?  不想拉我上去也不用這樣吧?
天啊...我這樣算不算間接殺人啊...?

旅人並沒看清那個人的長相，所以並不知道，掉下去的"他"其實不是人類

唔....看來只好自救了!!  前方那些石頭應該可以減少許些的衝力，好，就利用那個!

在快掉入瀑布之際，旅人用盡全身的力量往河流前方的石塊一踏，跳往剛剛那人衝出來的地方，免去了掉入瀑布的命運

呼，今天一定不是個適合郊遊的日子...慢著?  有人會從這邊跑出來，那就表示那邊有人家囉?   來去問個路好了.....本來就對這裡很不熟了，再加現在又不知漂到哪....

"有怪物~~!" "攻擊!!!" 

旅人並沒有時間多去理會那些吵雜的聲音，他只想趕快找個地方問個路、休息一陣子... 他找到了，一楝離他最近的房子            扣扣扣.

請問....
「不會吧?真的有笨蛋勇者來了?」

勿促的腳步聲，帶著高亢的聲音迎門而來的是這楝房子的主人

「黑?笨蛋勇者~?  不、我只是來問個路而已...」
           「啊...不是啊?害我白高興一場，剛也有個人來過呢.....」

房子的主人看著這旅人衣杉不整，全身灦答答的，疲備的身体，活像剛跑幾千公里的操場似的，除了一身的黃毛、尾巴外，這旅人與一般人並沒有什麼不同
不過看到非人類的他，這屋主倒也不訝異，卻認為理所當然?

「我並不是什麼勇者呀，你一見面就叫著勇者勇者的...
         「你不是來剷除魔物、為民除害的勇者?那~~~

「請問你是...?
           「請問你是~~~?

兩個人不約而同的問著對方......

         啊....  

兩個人僵在那裡

我、我先說我的好了...
不然身為一個陌生人，這樣子實在是太失禮了
我的名字是  
阿爾、阿爾弗烈特
是這樣的....
旅人大略的跟屋主說明了原由...

----------


## Michile

嗯...順便重新整理一下之前自已的部份，以及修改... :Razz: 
(←龜毛)

o==<{o>==========>(正文)<==========<o}>==o

「有怪物~~~!」
「攻擊!!!」
「啊啊啊!!!」

焦燥、不安與慌亂的叫喊此起彼落，
一名黑髮的少年在初次踏入這領域－－
被加格加大陸人民們稱呼的『謎之地』之時，
第一個聽到的聲音。

「怪物?」少年不以為意的看著發生騷動的方向，
在他眼中似乎只是一名被召喚的生物被一群缺乏冷靜的人們包圍著，
而召喚生物只是毫無目的的往瀑布的方向跑去。

那群人們正試圖攻擊他們口中所謂的怪物。

同時，少年注意到不遠處的貓人也在觀看著這場鬧劇，
在不屑的神情中隱約帶有一絲不悅。
而少年認為，若要迅速掌握與明瞭現況，和那位貓人詢問應該是不錯的方式。

在這麼一個晴朗的日子，貓人亮眼的黃色毛皮使得他更加引人注目。
似乎是因為對方突如其來的問話，貓人的表情顯得更加不悅。

「你看到了吧?那個正在跑的傢伙...」
「狂戰士?」從少年的口中不經意地溜出了一個名詞。
「你知道啊?...我竟然還指望這召喚生物來為我泡茶...那蠢材竟然弄破了我的五個杯子...五個!!杯子可不是憑空生出來的，精心製造的心血竟然就這樣給牠砸了!!」那名貓人說著。
「那麼，是你命令牠往瀑布的方向去游泳?」難以想像外表看起來極為沉靜的少年會從口中說出如此玩笑性的話語。
「差不多啦...那白痴竟敢毀了我的杯子，隨便你怎麼處置!看是要繼續看笑話還是快點結束掉這一切.....」貓人不耐的說著，心裡正打算著回到小屋好好地清掃清掃。
「好吧.....」少年苦笑以對。

少年開始以祈禱的方式詠唱著，目光注視正往瀑布行進的狂戰士。
「以希爾芙之名，吾等在此向您請示...施予流動之力，以祝福吹息環繞...以使『行進』超越極限......」
狂戰士更加快速地向瀑布前進，也許連牠本身也不明瞭到底為何，
之前所見的那些人們也試著追擊，而這只讓他們白費力氣的行為顯得更加可笑...他們本來就不需要在意那個的。

貓人在注意到少年的行為之時，狂戰士墜落瀑布，伴隨著飛濺的水花與巨響。

----------


## Wolfy

在瀑布的下游...
一個頭披斗篷的人朝著一塊長滿青苔的岩壁走去.
"吼~~~阿~~~~~"

伴隨著駭人的巨吼,一個黑色的身影掉入瀑布下的河中,
激起的水花像是受到炸彈襲擊似的.
數秒後從水中爬出一個身影...從眼神可以看出是招喚出來的狂戰士.
狂戰士晃了晃身體.眼神並沒有剛剛狂衝時佈滿血絲的恐怖.
有點蹣跚的走向上游的方向.

斗篷內淡青色的眼眸靜靜的看完這一幕...

"唔...招換獸嗎.....?"
"先不管他了,長途旅行快累壞了...待我先睡一覺吧"

走到青苔岩壁旁,瞄了一下身邊確定沒有人看到後.
往岩壁走去,竟然穿入青苔之中最後消失了.
事實上這是一種視覺魔法障壁.洞窟一值都是存在的,只是平常人看起來是很黏的青苔.
進入到岩洞內,光線出奇的明亮,原來魔法障壁並不只有洞口而已,
還有幾個大窗子,從洞內(應該說是屋內吧)可以清楚的看到外面的景象.

"呼~~~~" 脫下蓋住頭的斗篷後,赫然出現的是灰色的狼獸人,
"穿這個實在熱死了" 那狼人用手臂擦了擦額頭的汗
"可是不穿這樣,在人類的世界活動總是會招來一些不必要的麻煩呀"
狼人往床上一撲 "阿~~好舒服" 很快的進入夢鄉.

過了幾個小時...下午的陽光從樹葉縫隙射了進來.
而床上臥著的,是一隻灰狼!!
張開眼睛,寶石般淡青色的眼珠看起來顯然有精神多了.
"阿,又變回狼了" 狼看了看自己的身軀 "這次還真的是累壞了呢" 
灰狼喃喃自語,前腿一伸,打了個大懶腰 

"噗通!!!" 河邊再次傳來掉入水中的巨響....灰狼抬頭望了窗外一眼.
"算了...還是去看看發生什麼事吧, 狂戰士再摔下來又要弄濕這個地方了" 
灰狼步出屋子, 朝上游的方向走去.....

----------


## Wolfy

(( OOC))    

給小馬...

RP是描述自己設定的人物...
跟他人的互動與談話不涉及他人的重要思想跟行動的決定.
遇到他人的重大決定時就先停筆交給對方來接.


來敘述一下馬修的資料...

姓名：馬修.渥夫 (簡稱...馬修)
個性：個性溫和, 喜歡幫助人,開朗+冷靜的性格組合..
種族：動物,狼族(雄性)
毛色：灰色
陣營：完全中立
職業：武僧(MONK)
特徵：翠綠色的眼睛
特長：可在狼獸人與狼型之間變身
技能：肉膊戰,潛行, 憤怒一擊, 棍杖技, 施法
武器：徒手 or 長棍
裝備：(獸人型態) 披風
喜好：烹飪


通常會變身用狼獸人的型態與人相處
必要時會回復成狼形行動..狼形態時無法使用魔法可是攻擊力跟速度都大幅提高

擅長的魔法............   防禦系, 回復系, 神聖系, 幻術系
無法使用的魔法...... 攻擊系,招喚系, 改變系,預言系,媚惑系
                                  (變身是特殊能力並非改變系魔法)

(( END OF OOC ))

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

OOC ;

各位好久不見囉 !!! 
好了廢話不多說 開始正題吧!
=============
(從新開始貼)在充滿星宿的空間中，一名穿著青藍色長袍的生命體，正在觀看著身前的水晶球喃喃自語的說：『齒輪開始走向咬合了，當所有的生命都走入正確的路時，事情一切都會明白的』

咻～～～～～～～～～～！！
蔚藍的天空，不知名的黑影快速的掛過　
『嗯！看樣子今天是不會有事情了，到底風元素為何會暴走呢』一名鳥人在天空盤旋著，嘴裡低估著

此時在鳥人盤旋下方的村莊不遠處，有成群的淡綠色靈體，快速的移動中

『風元素！』鳥人的直覺告訴他，危險將要降臨到他深愛村莊

鳥人面有難色的加快飛行速度，希望能在傷害發生前，阻止風精的暴動

『村莊的警衛都分配到其他定點巡邏，沒有時間回去要求加派人手了』鳥人擔心祇頻一人之力，有辦法跟風元素，抗衡嗎?

（但是為了保護村人以及賭上【藍天警衛隊】的名譽，就算是死，也在所不惜）鳥人心中想到此念頭，害怕的感覺慢慢的淡化了。

淡綠色的生命體，不只細看的話，還發覺不出來風精面貌是如此的美麗
細長的頭髮，大約14歲年齡的少女體態，穿著歐式的洋裝，在空中飛舞著。

『（這群風元素到底是從哪來的呢？元素不因隨便的暴走的，除非！有人將他招換出來，或是....）只有２隻是嗎？，還好...疑?那是....』鳥人逐漸的逼近風元素的位置，思考著這幾個月風元素暴動的原因，在還沒理出頭緒時，被眼前景樣嚇到了。

長有三對翅膀的天使，身體只被幾塊布包覆著，左手持著天秤，右手拿著一根羽毛，跟著在風精後面，緩緩移動著

『等！等等，那不是高階元素 - 夏姆雷特嗎？，不可能啊！高階元素不是隨隨便便讓人使喚的，這.....就算是犧牲我蒼鷹的性命，我都要阻止風元素和夏姆雷特的前進』名為蒼鷹的鳥人，伸出左手，在左手裝有銀色的金屬器物，在中心的藍寶石，發出光球，光球在瞬間組合成一把弓，蒼鷹再將右手拉起弓璇，在拉起的瞬間，一隻由能源創造的箭已經鑲在弓上了，就等著主人將他射發出去，心中早有必死覺悟的蒼鷹，毫不猶豫地將箭射向風精。

咻~~~!!

箭毫無誤差的命中風元素，但箭好像就像穿過空氣一樣，毫無損傷，可是風元素好像已經發現蒼鷹了，風元素開始揮動雙手，唸起【風之語】向蒼鷹進行攻擊了，但風元素身後的夏姆雷特沒有半點動靜的靜靜看著蒼鷹。

├戰鬥開始┤

其中一隻風元素張開雙手，手掌中捲起一團風球而轉換成一把巨型的鐮刀，向蒼鷹進行攻擊
晃！　蒼鷹避開攻擊，鐮刀稍微削到蒼鷹的羽翼，只掉落幾根羽毛罷了。

躲開第１波攻擊的蒼鷹，並沒有因此掉以輕心，因為第２波攻擊已經展開了

在森林中的風元素，已經朗誦完【風之語】，在空中出現，【風刻之陣】在風之法術中算是中下等級的。

從風刻之陣中串出數條的藍色的風柱，風柱中充滿冰凍的氣息，能將被攻擊之物，先受到風壓的撞擊後再被凍氣給凍傷，幸運的話能一舉將攻擊之物凍結而無法行動，這樣的法術可是對
身為鳥人的蒼鷹，可是很頭痛的。

『是風之術-北極之風嗎？這下可麻煩了....』過鐮刀的攻擊後，北極之風也隨之而來，根本沒有迴避的時間，蒼鷹將自己縮臥好將羽翼覆蓋全身。

噗！帕帕帕帕......

北極之風直接的命中蒼鷹，沉重銳利的風首先切割著蒼鷹的羽翼，隨之來的是透骨的凍氣，凍氣慢慢的使羽翼結凍，體力快要透支的蒼鷹，視線逐漸模糊越來越黑........

咚！蒼鷹從高空中，掉落在森林某處，風元素和夏雷姆特，並沒有繼續攻擊，轉身往村莊移動
蒼鷹被卡在一棵巨大的枯樹上，羽翼已經幾乎被結成冰塊，身軀也佈滿血跡，雙眼早已沒有任何的意識。

├戰鬥結束┤

夏姆雷特帶著風元素，直驅森林外的村莊【洛可】，洛可是獸人之國--安洛 邊境其中之一的小村莊，資源也很有限，但是！要抵有什麼原因會使風元素和夏姆雷特，要現身在此呢！？

鐺鐺鐺鐺～～！！

村莊中的警鐘響起，村莊的【藍天守衛隊】駐守村莊的，都跑到村門口準備戰鬥，村民也疏散到避難所中，等待危險的解除。

『啊～！我看到了！，聳立的高塔，漆黑連光都可以吞噬的邪氣，那是【謎之地】呀，這一切都是謎之地搞的鬼，......還是來了嗎』避難所某處傳來這陣話，在避難所的村人都回頭往聲音來源看去，一隻銀白色的狼說著。

這隻銀白色的狼是洛可村的預言師，這裡都被稱為【神眼銀狼-西卡曼】，西卡曼坐在地上，雙眼閃逤著紅光，這正是西卡曼使用【神眼】時的徵兆。

『西卡曼，真的是謎之地搞的鬼嗎？，我們村莊這幾個月被風元素稍擾原因就是....』狼人A憤怒帶點恐懼的問著

『恐怕沒錯，如果真的是謎之地的話，那就要向國王請求援助了』西卡曼回答

...........................................................！！！

不祥的寧靜和危險的氣息，慢慢逼近在避難所的村人們，那【藍天守衛隊】的人呢？
很遺憾的全數陣亡了，村外的屍塊恐怕是鐮刀造成的，農作物的枯萎和人型冰雕，因該是北極之風吧！，那少許幾攤灰黑色的粉末是......

風元素和夏姆雷特已經消失在洛可村莊，可能是繼續破壞下一個村莊或城市吧！


『噁！好痛，翅膀看樣子目前是無法使用了，.....啊！村莊糟糕』蒼鷹從昏迷中清醒後，想到風元素可能已經到達村莊，進行破壞，不由得半點遲疑，拖著重傷的身體，往村莊移動。　

○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●

├洛可村┤

村莊內沒有半點生命的氣息，反之帶來的是淒涼、失落之意，蒼鷹跌跪在村口，酸溜溜的感覺湧上心頭，蒼鷹強忍著要跳下的淚珠，往村內走去。

屍塊、凍死的植物、村民以及像是木炭燒完後殘留的灰燼.......，蒼鷹繼續走著，越往深處走心中的悲痛越深，蒼鷹在一個地下入口看見一頭白狼躺臥血泊之中。

『西卡曼！到底怎發生什麼事了，村民呢？藍天守衛隊的成員呢？還....還有風元素、夏姆雷特呢？』蒼鷹抱起西卡曼，激動的詢問牠，但是西卡曼沒辦法說出半巨話，只交給蒼鷹一個菱形水晶後，嚥下最後一口氣回歸大地的懷抱了。

『西卡曼........，啊~~~~！！！我最深愛的人、事、物，都毀了！不見了！，我..不知道...不知道接下來的路要怎走....，嗯！？』在蒼鷹即將崩潰時候，手中的菱形水晶發出強光，亮到把蒼鷹掩蓋過去，不一會強光消失，蒼鷹倒在地上沒有生命跡象了。

├不明空間┤
黑色的四周，蒼鷹像是漂浮在空間中，手指微微抽動，不一會蒼鷹整著人已經可以站起來，四處的搜索，伸手不見五指的地方，哪可能會有啥發現！？

『這裡是哪？難道我也死了嗎？，呵呵！也許這樣最好，我不用孤獨活下去，疑？那是.....』蒼鷹落魄的說著，完全沒有生存的意念，在當認定自身已經死亡時，眼前走來發出白銀色光的巨狼，不錯那就是神眼銀狼-西卡曼，西卡曼走到蒼鷹面前，向蒼鷹對看了一會，銀狼好像有話要說的樣子。

『....................................................』西卡曼，不知道對蒼鷹說些什麼，蒼鷹眼神中可以感覺到，強烈的身存意志。

『放心吧！我會的，我會的.....』蒼鷹堅定的回答西卡曼，話畢後蒼鷹身體再度發出強光，將蒼鷹吞噬。

蒼鷹再度清醒時，自己是躺臥在一棵大樹下，身上的傷也完全復合

◎蒼鷹體力完全恢復◎

震！震！

蒼鷹揮動羽翼，臉上流露出喜悅的表情，拍拍身上的灰塵後，雙翼展開不一會已經飛到空中，感受風的流動，光的溫度以及心靈堅定的決心，飛往【謎之地】。

蒼鷹在森林中找到一座湖，湖面上映烙著天上的彎月，蒼鷹彎膝從湖邊取水，也順便清理一下身體。

『！誰在那裡！』蒼鷹身為遊俠的直覺，感覺到身後的樹陰有不屬於他的氣息，在轉身的瞬間，蒼鷹已經拉滿弓，只要手指輕放，弓上的箭可以無誤差的命中攻擊對象。

『你是洛可村的村民嗎？，我沒有惡意請你把武器放下好嗎？』一頭灰銀色的狼，先表示來歷後，才走出樹陰。

從外觀看來，那因該是有【獸化】能力的生物，蒼鷹收起警戒心，也走向那頭狼

『我是，我是洛可村【藍天守衛隊】成員之一，我叫蒼鷹，你呢？狼』蒼鷹自我介紹完後，反問著面前的狼。

===========
些下來要 狼 來接囉!!

恩 如果 本來的成員沒集合好低話 那就不好接了!!

不如就 從新 再寫一次好哩 @@a

這樣新成員可能比較好接文章吧 = =A

----------


## J.C.

好吧 那我就把大家的貼一貼了...

By 阿米

「算了啦~也難得有人到這兒，要不要順路來我的茶館坐坐?」那名貓人說著，
「好吧...那打擾了」阿爾弗烈特說著。
這並不是一間相當大的茶館，
外觀非常的普通，只是令人有點難以想像為何會被建築在此地。

「嗨~!阿爾，你也來啦?」發話的人是米契爾。
「...你為什麼會在這?」阿爾弗烈特說著。
「因為命運的安排~」米契爾一邊喝著茶，一邊說著，「啊.....好好喝的茶!」
「.....」那名黃色的貓人和阿爾弗烈特彷彿頭上掛了個大汗珠。

相當寧靜的一個下午...

「別鬧了...」阿爾弗烈特好氣又好笑的對著米契爾說著。
「好吧...」米契爾稍稍頓了一下，
「我來這裡，是想打聽一下，有關於這個大陸上所述敘的事，也就是這個地方的傳說。」
「結果呢~還不是一樣，哪來的夏祖魯啊...我在這裡住了這麼久，連個毛也不曾撿過!」那名貓人不屑的說著。
「嗯.....」米契爾回應著，「除此之外，還有什麼可以參考的書藉嗎?」
「沒啦~我在這裡翻過不知道是幾百遍了，大部份幾乎是寫垃圾!」那名貓人說著。
「...垃圾?」阿爾弗烈特說著。
「就是一些加油添醋，與史實完全不符的廢物啦!」那名貓人說著。
「不過呢...既然還有一些可靠的記載，我就說給你聽吧...真叫你去翻書，我怕找上幾萬年也找不著!」
「謝...」米契爾還沒說完，只見門口站立了一個狂戰士，而且似乎就是之前見過的。
「你還有臉回來啊?給我去跑瀑布!」那名貓人不耐的大叫著。

只見那狂戰士再度向瀑布狂奔.....

「.....」米契爾和阿爾弗烈特表情開始變得尷尬。
「好啦!那傢伙暫時不會再來煩了...」那名貓人才說到一半，只聽到遠處又傳來聲音。

「啊!怪物又出現了!」
「快攻擊牠!」
「啊啊啊!!!」

「......」三人不約而同的對視著。
「煩死了...」那名貓人說著。
「不過...我們還不知道，您叫什麼名字.....」米契爾向茶館主人詢問著。

----------


## J.C.

Out of charcater(OOC):這段是跳出RP以外的敘述 以後如果大家要交代一些注意事項
先在前面寫OOC就好了 我想說的是 因為你們幫我寫的對話與我的個性還是有出入
所以我接的時候會做些修改 請不用介意 另外時間可以任意推進
例如可以跳回寫過去的事 或是前進寫未來的事 其他人可以回頭補充流失的時間
只要大家都清楚時間的進行就可以了
順帶一提 我在這裡沒有戴墨鏡 ^^

************************************************

我站在屋外 正欣賞狂戰士奔跑的英姿時 突然身旁出現了一位陌生人
這傢伙也不先跟我打聲招呼就跑來問話 實在讓我更不爽
不過 算了 一個人在這這麼多年 難得有客人 還是客氣點吧

喔喔 原來他也會施法 看來不是個簡單的角色
恩 對他好一點吧 

"你的法術真是有趣啊 難得這裡有客人 就進來坐坐吧"
於是我就帶著他進屋去了

這棟類似古堡般的建築 佇立於密林之中還真不搭調
但在我的精心整頓下 裡裡外外都維持著該有的整潔 屋外有我可愛的小花園
外牆爬滿了藤蔓植物(也許就因為這樣 晚上看起來才會黑黑的)
所以就算有客人來訪 我也不必擔心屋內太過髒亂
事實上 如果能讓這裡成為旅人相傳的名勝也挺好的 
只不過我討厭太多人的環境...

心裡讚嘆著我這棟屋子的同時 茶也泡好了
"來吧 請用 這是我自己研發的加格加伯爵紅茶 
啊 只可惜沒有點心 可是我不知道怎麼做點心...."

我還沒坐定 一陣敲門聲傳來

"喔 今天還真熱鬧 這次該不會是笨蛋勇者吧?"

我不耐煩的開了門 站在眼前的是一位看起來落魄還滴著水的傢伙
如果這是勇者那這世界就完蛋了嘛~~   我這麼想著

果然不是 恩 好吧 又是一位莫名其妙的訪客
"那你就先進來坐坐吧 阿爾弗烈特"

才剛帶他進去 這兩個傢伙竟然寒喧起來了
搞啥啊 原來他們認識?

*************************************

喔 原來大家都是為了那笨蛋傳說而來 難道這大陸就沒有別的傳說嗎?
真是搞不懂為什麼夏祖魯那麼受歡迎......
如果叫他們去頂樓的藏書閣找資料 他們一定會把灰塵搞的到處都是
還是趕快打發他們走好了

笨蛋傳說 笨蛋夏祖魯

啊 狂戰士回來啦 還打斷了我們的談話
召喚時間怎麼這麼長? 這意味著我的功力又進步了嗎?

我把他趕走之後 這兩個傢伙和我對視著
我這才想起來我好像應該做個自我介紹

"呃 好吧 你們一定很好奇我是誰吧"
"請叫我杰勒辛 我算是這棟屋子的主人 畢竟在這住了許多年也沒有人找上門來說這是他的房子 所以我一個人就一直定居到現在"
"至於這裡到底是不是傳說中住著夏祖魯的黑暗高塔 老實說 我不知道
我只知道這裡是謎之地沒錯 而方圓數百裡之內這是唯一的建築沒錯
如果你們因此而失望或是夢想破滅 就請回吧"

我看著他們兩個 臉上的表情似乎對我說的有所懷疑
"你說你在住了很多年 那麼 你是如何到達這的呢? 你來自哪裡?"

"來自哪裡? 真是個深奧的問題....
就事實而言 我來自--這裡 數年前的某一天 當我睜開眼睛的時候 我就在這了
當時不太清楚是怎麼回事 總之我就住了下來 雖然沒跟外界有所聯繫 
但我想我應該是安洛國的人吧..."
真討厭 幹麻問我的身世呢 那有什麼意義? 反正我什麼都不知道到現在還不是活的好好的...

我喝了口茶 看看他們兩個
"咳~~  總之呢 你們現在打算怎麼辦?"

----------


## J.C.

By 庫羅

叫我阿爾也行，那麼，打擾囉~~
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
(這裡是謎之地....?)
原來還有著這麼一段傳說存在啊....
等等，那跟...託付給我找尋的古文書內容... 好像有點相似?
「你一個人在喃喃自語個什麼勁呀?」
喝完茶的米契爾這樣問著，並發覺屋外好像有個人站在那邊?
不過杰勒辛倒好像看到仇人一樣似的，把他趕走了 

噗!!

阿爾吐了一口茶出來

啊!對、對不起!! 

(他不就是我剛看到的那個人嗎?  早在剛剛就掉到瀑布底下去了，難不成....
我見鬼了? 
不會吧?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
咳~~  總之呢 你們現在打算怎麼辦?"
其實我是來這裡找一個人拿書的啦，可是卻迷路了...
對了!
剛你說，這方圓百里內就只有這麼一棟......?
那你一定就是茶館的主人囉?
太好了，總算還沒有白跑!  是這樣的，我是來這裡拿關於這塊大陸傳說的古文書籍
想說如果有的話，能不能請你讓給我?
放心好了，謝禮當然是一定會給的~

阿爾習慣性的摸了摸背包

.....我一定忘了什麼!    

杰勒辛，你泡的茶真的很好喝~
米契爾，我去去就回來~ 你先跟杰勒辛聊一會吧

阿爾四步併兩步的往門外跑去，並慌張的把門帶上，門還因為太過用力差點沒彈開來
只留下屋裡錯愕的兩個人....

「他怎麼了嗎?」  杰勒辛說
      「不清楚..這傢伙總是時常讓人摸不著頭序」 米契爾聳了聳肩   
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
                                   阿爾脫離茶館!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
才想到我的背包還在岸邊!!  現在趕過去或許還來得及也說不定!!
順著河岸往上走的話，應該不會再出什麼問題了吧?

阿爾的腳程還不算慢，轉眼就到了剛剛那個地方

呼~幸好還在...  裡面可是有要給茶館主人的東西呢

還好他們對內容物並沒太大的興趣，不過食物倒是被偷的一乾二淨

唉，只能怪我當初怎麼這麼不小心....
看來只好厚著臉皮跟杰勒辛要食物看看了!
跟他講原由看能不能好心施捨給我，不然明天一定餓死在路上...
唔~~~~~~沒力氣了啦~~~~~~~~
從早上到現在為止就只喝了那杯茶...茶是很好喝，可是填不飽肚子....
算了，茶館又不會跑掉...我還是慢慢走回去好了
應該不急吧?
反正我走到這邊也不是一天兩天的事了，再拖個幾天再回去應該不會怎樣才對....

心虛的阿爾這麼想著....

----------


## J.C.

By 幼狼

馬修往上游走著,看見前方有東西晃動.
小心起見,還是找了掩蔽的地方觀察一下
黃色的.是貓獸人?還是虎獸人?
這年頭種族混的太兇了...有時已看不太出來原來的獸種.
看他這附模樣並非戰士之類的,
不過畢竟會來到這裡的畢竟不是一般平民,
就算不驅趕也該測試一下來者何意.

黃色獸人無力的漫步著...
突然他的前方站著一隻大灰狼
尾巴和地面成平行,雙耳豎起.雖然沒有攻擊或恐懼的危險情緒
不過卻充分的表露了牠的警戒狀態.
那灰狼淺綠色的眼睛,眨也不眨的凝視著他.

黃色獸人雖然不怕狼,不過由於事情有點突然,一時也反映不過來.
只好看看那灰狼準備採取什麼行動.再加以反應.
不過即使是狀況不錯的旅人,要隻身對付大灰狼,也不是輕鬆的事情.
現在肚子餓的頭昏眼花 "嘖...灰狼來的真不是時候呀" 他想.

"小兄弟" 灰狼開口了 "你起看來很累...迷路了嗎?"


By 阿米

「阿爾弗烈特他好久喔...」米契爾開始拿出他的白紙和鉛筆隨興的畫著。
「昏倒在路上了吧?」杰勒辛說著。
「真的?」米契爾想也不想，突然間衝了出去。
「...開個玩笑也這樣子，傻瓜!」杰勒辛咕噥著。
米契爾在不遠處發現阿爾弗烈特站著，而在附近有一名大灰狼和他對峙著。

「發生了什麼事了...」米契爾對這氣氛感到不大對勁，但是過沒多久，那名灰狼便開口了。
「小兄弟，你看起來很累...迷路了嗎?」
「嗄?」阿爾弗烈特看著那灰狼。
「很累是真的...不過，我還不至於迷路.....」阿爾弗烈特心裡想著。
「你好，這位先生...請問，你也是途經此地嗎?」米契爾對著那灰狼說著。


By 庫羅

(我該逃跑嗎?)
(不、就憑現在的狀況來講...應該逃不了!)
灰狼雖無特別的動作，不過他每前進一步，阿爾就跟著後退一點

(糟糕，他一直朝著我這個方向看...)

(只能...跳到水裡嗎? 應該沒有力氣再遊回來了)

(........開什麼玩笑，我可不想現在在這種地方被吃掉!)

(只有跳了，幸運的話或許還可以活下來，而再繼續僵持下去的話，只有被吃了!)

深怕對方是外出覓食打獵似的，只是靜靜的望著對方，並極力想著逃離他視線的方法
直到對方開口為止，阿爾此時才鬆了一口氣

(看來，好像沒有敵意)

只要還是順著這條河流走，我想，我應該是還沒迷路的
不過有點累倒是真的

一想到都是自已太過粗心才會造成現在這樣的結果，
阿爾不禁露出一副無奈的笑對著灰狼說著


By 幼狼

黃色獸人看灰狼講話了,大大鬆了一口氣,解釋道:
"我只是沿著河流走,並沒有迷路,不過有點累倒是真的"
"我的名字是阿爾弗烈特,叫我阿爾就好了"

看到阿爾餓的雙腿發軟連站著都有點搖晃的模樣.
不忍心繼續威嚇他了.於是狼首上揚,身體再次發出了青色光芒後,
狼獸人走了出來 "這模樣也許你比較習慣吧,我叫馬修"

"阿,馬修先生你好,你也是獸人族阿?" 阿爾驚訝的問道

"呵.一言難盡..." 馬修顯然不太想解釋.

這時附近又傳來腳步聲... 是人類! 為什麼又跑來這種地方?

這時阿爾跟他點了個頭,他走了過來,似乎他們是本來一起的.這個人走過來說:

"你好，這位先生...請問，你也是途經此地嗎?"

阿爾見到此人,有點喜上眉梢的感覺"米契爾你怎麼也來了呢?"(原來他叫米契爾)

馬修 "這應該是我要問的吧.... 你們麼會跑來這種地方?
          這裡可不是露營的好地方呀" 

米契爾 "我跟這位阿爾本來是在上面的茶館跟茶館主人聊天
             怎知阿爾突然著魔似的衝出去,我不放心所以跟來看看"

阿爾 "其實是,我一個背包在來到茶館的途中掉了, 剛剛才想起來
         來到這裡後, 才碰到這位馬修先生的"

話講到一半, 阿爾突然雙腿一軟, 跌坐在地上.

"你沒事吧...?" 馬修問.

阿爾 "肚,肚子好餓, 沒有力氣了"

米契爾提議找個地方好好談談, 阿爾勉強站了起來,仍然是搖搖欲墜.

馬修 "稍後再慢慢談吧,本來我也是正好要到茶館去看看的...
     可是現在阿爾體力有待恢復, 不如先休息休息再出發吧"

阿爾舉雙掌贊成. 結果重心不穩又跌了一次, 只是.... 這回站不起來了.

阿爾 "我, 我的腿, 動不了了, 撞傷了" 阿爾痛的皺眉

米契爾 "真不巧, 我不是很擅長回復魔法, 也不是不會啦, 
              只是常常會有意想不到的副作用, 還是不要輕易嘗試啦.
              可是藥草都在茶館沒帶出來怎麼辦呢?"

馬修走道阿爾身邊, 看了一下阿爾的傷, 笑著說:
"你能走到這個地方來還真是需要一點運氣呀" 
說著伸出狼爪往阿爾腿上一伸. 阿爾不知道馬修要對他做什麼, 看的冷汗直流.
只見馬修的掌心前方慢慢發出白色柔和的光線. 逐漸刺眼起來.
阿爾感到疼痛的感覺慢慢的消失, 白色光芒終於散去, 阿爾已經完全不痛了.

"好利害, 你會回復魔法喔?" 阿爾開心的說 "沒問題,可以走了"

馬修 "這只是治療受傷而已, 你得吃點東西, 來吧"

到了青苔石壁前. 阿爾跟米契爾相對而視, 不隻馬修要做什麼? 攀爬這又黏又滑的石壁?
馬修嘴角微揚,對著岩壁唸了一串咒語,畫了一個大的圓形,

岩壁不見了...呈現在三人面前的是一個石頭砌成的屋子.....

"哦,視覺魔法障壁..." 米契爾喃喃的說. "狼不可能會這種等級的魔法的"

馬修 "我是隱居在這裡的狼, 只是通常用獸人的型態跟人打交道,
          當然, 魔法力也比狼型時強大.....進來吧!!"

三人踏進了狼的石屋. 馬修迅速恢復了魔法障壁.

很難想像瀑布旁竟存在這樣的石屋. 儲藏室,餐廳到魔法配製室應有盡有...
火爐上滾著熱湯 "來吃一點吧" 馬修跟呆在門口的兩個客人招呼..

"呼~~~好吃... 我好久沒吃東西了" 阿爾放下了碗一副滿足的模樣.

"你沒準備糧食就闖進這裡來嗎" 馬修驚訝的問道.

"事實上有準備.可是掉在剛剛河邊,食物又被偷了..." 阿爾哭笑不得的說著.

"所以你其實是來拿食物的囉" 米契爾笑 "瞧你餓的衝出杰勒辛那呢" 
阿爾不好意思再講..瞪了他一眼.

馬修 "杰勒辛? 那是茶館的主人的名字阿? 你們到底去他那裡作什麼?"

阿爾跟米契爾尷尬的對笑了一下. 米契爾說 
"是阿,不好讓杰勒辛等太久呢, 我們回去吧!" 阿爾同意.

馬修突然感覺了些什麼,瞄了窗外一眼...不過表情沒有變,
裝作沒事的樣子說 "那你們先去吧, 我這邊得收拾一下.稍後見囉" 

"OK"兩人遂離開了狼的石屋.

看著他們兩個的身影慢慢遠去以後... 馬修凝視著森林深處......


By 庫羅

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
                                              相遇
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
噗，不會還真給我遇上了會講話的動物了吧~? 
(................光?)
從青光裡走出來的是一名狼獸人

                                原來你也是.....!
          早說嘛，不然剛我差點就要選擇跳河去了呢...哈哈         

阿爾搔了搔頭不好意思的說著，馬修倒是也沒有多說什麼
之後阿爾便上下打量了馬修一番

          哇哦~~灰毛耶~~尾巴也跟我不一樣~耳朵比我還尖  我看看....
          能在這看到同族還真是高興~  還以為這方圓百里內都沒半點人煙了呢~
          呼嗯~ 馬修是狼族的吧?在我們那看不到狼族的呢 
          我是從離這稍遠的尤內來到這裡的，請多指教~~

馬修對這小子的怪異動作感到突然，表情不禁僵了一下....對阿爾的招呼也突然不知該說什麼好

          剛剛那個你是怎麼辦到的呀?是像獸化那樣嗎~?
                    (獸化?)  呵，一言難盡....
          我雖然也是虎獸人，不過卻不能像你那般變成虎呢了    
                     ........虎?             馬修顯得有點訝異
          外表看不出來吧? 那是因為混血的關係呀，看都看得出來吧?
          我並不是純種。
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
                                                襲擊 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
                    這蝙蝠也大得太沒道理了吧~~~~~~~~~~~~!!
                    就說今天一定不是個適合郊遊的好日子了!  
                    攻擊一個累得走不動的人，打贏也沒啥好驕傲的吧?

兩個死小孩!!來勿勿去勿勿的，真搞不懂現在的小孩子在想什麼!
把這裡搞的亂七八糟的....真是夠了
杰勒辛忙著把剛剛被阿爾吐了一桌的茶擦乾淨，邊不滿的喃喃唸道
....小包包? 裡面裝的是字條?  掉在這個位子.....是阿爾的?

「別迷路了黑~」
「不要忘記帶你的背包!」
「有事就大嘁吧，我會來救你的!」
「別走到一半就死了啊，聽說中央地區可是危險的很」
「別到時找不到哭著回來啊~」
「茶館主人只有一個，一定不會認錯的啦~放心好了」

哈，這什麼跟什麼啊? 難不成他隨身帶著這些?笑死我了，蠢蛋也不是這樣

「這是要你送的東西，別搞丟了啊」
「委託的書是加格加大陸之史，那麼，就拜託你了」

加格加大陸的歷史之書? 原來他是要這本啊?這種書多得事，用送也沒關係啦~
記得茶桌旁的書櫃就放有一本
會到這邊的冒險者幾乎不是為了傳說就是為了夏祖魯，除了少部份例外之外...
還以為他會不會是冒險者之一呢.....看來是我誤會他了

話說他也太糟糕了吧?掉了背包就算了，連這種隨身攜帶的都可以搞丟....
嗯?這、這個是?    

掉在地上的某個東西吸引了杰勒辛的目光...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
                                        回程
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
回到茶館後...

見到阿爾的杰勒辛握住手中的紙條忍住不笑出來....

杰勒辛: 拿去，這就是你要的書對吧?   

為什麼你會知道我想要的書長什麼樣子啊?

杰勒辛:我只是擔心給你找書的話，天曉得我的茶館會變成什麼樣子?
別囉嗦，拿去吧!

謝、謝謝你了!      阿爾突然覺得有點不知所措
這是說好的謝禮，請你收下~

杰勒辛 :Sad: 油漆!吸塵器!雨刷!?)    杰勒辛表情顯得有點怪

想說在這若大的茶館裡，打掃起來應該會很麻煩吧?這裡又偏僻，不太好買得到清潔用具...經過村人一致的通過下，決定帶這個過來，希望能幫上你一點忙

杰勒辛:那、那還真是謝謝你們的關心啊....

                        ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
                          杰勒辛得到了"莫明奇妙的謝禮"
                        ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

這樣一來就結束囉~ 耶~  回家休息去~    

阿爾經過長途拔涉雖然已經很累了，不過還是藏不住臉上的喜悅       

那，我回去囉~  下次有機會我會再來這裡玩的~

(呵呵，你一定會再來的)       杰勒辛喃喃道著

阿爾，我隨時歡迎你再度光臨這茶館~!


不過離開茶館的阿爾弗烈特並沒有注意到他又掉了什麼東西了.......

----------


## J.C.

By MINE

OOC....
沒有人要走勇者這條路的啊....
這樣我要跟誰一起進謎之地呢.....??
要等進了謎之地之後我才會跟大家碰在一起
故事才會連成一線
先看一下我寫的廢話吧....^^""(算是前傳?)
--
先寫一下....我的基本資料:
姓名：華格那(Wagner)
稱號：黑削之風
個性：溫和，但是死腦筋，喜歡開玩笑
種族：黑豹獸人(雄性)
陣營：混亂善良
職業：遺蹟探險者(基本上是流氓，但以遺蹟冒險為主業，不做一般盜賊行徑)
特徵：在黑暗裡微笑只看得一口白色的利齒
特長：目光銳利....賭博是必勝的 
技能：隱形、匿蹤、閉息、背刺、替身術、卷軸使用
武器：兩手小刀(塗黑帶毒的毒鱷牙刃)
裝備：魔法加持的絲織成的裝備(可抵禦大多數魔法)
隨身配件：身代的護身符
招式(付屬性)：沒有特別的招式，喜歡輕鬆解決(也就是一擊必殺)
喜好：逗小白
(資料是從犬助大留言版上留的反派改過來的)
附加....小白的基本資料
姓名：小白(White-Little)
個性：單純、情緒化
種族：魔法獸(雄性小白狼)
陣營：中立善良
職業：寵物(基本上是術士，輔助華格那為主)
特徵：長不大的小白狼，超可愛
特長：飛行(重力結界) 
技能：法術
武器：爪子
裝備：裸體(笑)，皮毛
隨身配件：巨大的血紅色寶石項練
招式(付屬性)：法術(還沒決定)
喜好：啤酒

----本文開始----

    好不容易跟小白在老位子坐下了

   「啊....華格那！」

   餐廳的女人類服務生兼看板娘--阿絲翠特「隨手」拎起了我剛剛修理的四個無賴中的一個。
   「就算你是我們的常客，也不能這樣啊！」

    她手一揮，那倒楣鬼就這樣從我跟小白的面前，飛越我倆的桌子出了窗外。
   「客人就是客人。」

   「今天....」
   我才開口，又飛過來一個倒楣鬼，這次我不躲就會砸我頭上。

   「就算今天是那個日子，也不可以對坐到你的『特別座』的客人出手啊！」

   「妳可以幫大華(註1)把這位子留起....」
   小白想幫我說話，遭了一記衛生眼。

   他小小的個子在桌上挪了挪，想要再說些什麼，在阿絲翠特的「淫威」之下也說不出來了。

   「你要吃的，老大一早就在準備了。」阿絲翠特沒好氣的開口說著，右手一邊端起先前那幾個無賴的盤子「飲料就跟平常一樣了吧？」左手往地上一掏，剩下的兩個無賴被她從領子後面抓了起來。

   「嗯....麥根汽水。」
   「中生~~中生~~中生~~」
   「跟平常一樣就不用說那麼多次了！」

   小白望著阿絲翠特單手抓著兩名壯漢，踏著自在輕鬆的步伐往廚房走去的身影，不自覺的飄了起來。「大華....阿絲妲(註2)她還是那麼帥啊....」

   小白看起來像是隻小白狼，但背後卻有雙由法術編成的燐光之羽；當羽翅亮了起來的時候，就能夠藉著魔法之力作飄浮，甚至飛行。有時他自個兒沒注意，像是在睡覺的時候，要不像現在這樣，專心在做什麼事的時候，也有可能飄了起來。

   「喂！」我用手指彈了彈他的小而尖的三角形耳朵；果不其然，他嚇得一屁股跌坐到桌上了。捉弄他算是我身心日常不可或缺的調濟。

   「討厭啦～」小白作狀要跑過來打我；不過無效，我一根手指抵著他的小腦袋瓜，他就接近不了我了。

   「討厭～討厭～討厭討厭討厭討厭～～～～～～！」他不停的揮舞著他的小手，氣急敗壞的罵著。其他桌的客人眼光又再掃了過來，跟剛剛我修理那些無賴時的驚慌眼神不同；除了笑意，我想沒有人會用其他的眼光來看這樣可愛的小東西，就算是我也是一樣的。我瞇著眼，也跟著吃吃的笑了起來。

   小白他氣得，就算是他身上披著的白色絨毛也沒法遮住他氣紅了的身體。他索性盤腿坐下，不再理會我對他開的玩笑；算是我撿到他之後四年來難得有所長進的地方。要是在以前，哪一次沒有亂發脾氣到翻了天才罷休？

   「好啦好啦，別氣啦。等等就有好吃的上桌了。」我稍稍安撫他，如此的說道；不過其中並不帶有任何悔意──逗他玩可是「我身心日常不可或缺的調濟」呢。

   「....又到這一天了啊....」小白臉色一下子就沉了下來，前一秒他還在生氣的呢。
   「是啊，我老爸老媽跟我大哥的忌日。」
   「....對不起...」
   「沒什麼啦～」我還是一付輕鬆的樣子。
   「要是真沒什麼，你會在遺蹟裡趕路趕到連命都差點丟進那個十呎大坑裡嗎？」似乎是覺得自己說得太過火了，他補上了一句：「對不起。」

   說實在的，前天要不是他的飛行能力，我的確會死在二十七號遺蹟的萬神廟水池蹟裡。古時那是一個用來祭祀水神的人工池──只是用的是活人或是活獸人，而且還是要像阿絲翠特那一等級以上的美女才行。死能有一大票的美女作陪，可謂作鬼也(還是「才能夠」？)風流。

   或許我是比自己想得還要在意這一個日子。沒辦法，小時候父母死在安洛國的士兵底下；之後我流浪到尤內國，跟了我大哥──人稱「大盜賊 獨眼迴力鏢」的虎斑貓獸人「馬撻撻比」。他雖是一名盜賊，卻是厲行自己的正義，是一個盜亦有道的俠義之士。在我跟著他的那段時間，每逢我父母的忌日，他就會烤幾隻土窯雞來給我吃。諷刺的是，這天也成了他的忌日。這家店的老闆跟我大哥是拜把兼換帖，也因此願意在這天作這道麻煩又花工的菜餚。我永遠忘不了那天，老闆對我說要在每年的這天幫我作土窯雞的情形；我想沒有人會忘記一個大藍貓男涕泗縱橫，哭啞了聲音，卻繼續在耳邊對你嘶吼的樣子。

   「飲料來了。」阿絲翠特的聲音把我從回憶中拉了回來。放在桌上的是比小白個子還大的「中」杯「生」啤酒，還有比起來就小多了的一杯麥根汽水。我看了看我那杯汽水，嚇！是冰塊，她加了冰塊，而且還是整杯滿滿的冰塊！好冰塊，冰塊奧妙之處是可以藏於廚房之中，隨手可得，嚇！可以放在杯裡掩藏殺機，就算被警察抓到也捉不了你，真不愧為七種餐廳小氣省錢武器之首。看來她還在為了之前的事生氣。什麼嘛，自己還不是把客人隨處亂扔。

   她好像是注意到我不爽的樣子，擠出她的職業笑容說：「喝完可以續杯哦。」
   「哦哦～那我的呢？我的呢？」小白眼睛睜了個老大，他水汪汪的大眼睛曝露出他對啤酒的喜好跟欲望。
   「也可以哦。」
   小白聽到後興奮的哦～哦～的大吼；真是個單純的小動物，一下生氣一下悲傷，這下又興奮得跟什麼似的。聽人說單純的笨蛋會長命百歲，我從小白的情緒變化中看不出這一點。

---------------------分-----------隔-----------線-------------------------------------------

   「你....要參加勇者的遠征隊？」她撥了一下她粉紅色的頭髮，是想要維持著自己的情緒吧；可是從她自豪的胸部的明顯起伏變化可以感覺到她的不安。

   阿絲翠特正坐在我對面，跟小白在一起。她翡翠般的綠眼睛，配上了她修短了的頭髮，好似綠色的小鳥在那種遠東傳來的櫻樹花叢裡穿稄。只是現在蒙上了一層的不安，小鳥成了一雙驚弓鳥。剛剛在她上菜過來的時候，我將她留了下來；畢竟我在二十七號遺蹟待了快一個月，一出遺蹟被人盯上，餐廳位子被人坐走，而今天又是這樣一個悲傷的日子，實在是想找她好好聊聊。

   「還沒有決定。」我塞了一塊肉在我嘴裡，「拉修賢人說我有一個星期的時間考慮。」賢人是尤內國的官名，是僅次於宰相的文官職位。一共是七位，所以又被稱為「七賢」。而這個老拉修正是七賢之首。

   「賢人親自來拜託你呢....他還在遺蹟外面等你等了那麼久，相當有誠意了啊。而且....」她瞄了一下我正在吃的東西──說瞄其實並不正確，她明亮的眼睛只往土窯雞移一小點就退回去了；但這一小點移動是逃不出我的金黃色大眼睛的。

   「阿絲翠特....」從她的舉止我已經猜出她想要說什麼了，我自己也不是沒有想過相同的事情：「幫我的父母跟我大哥報仇」。勇者的任務要是真達成，要金錢有金錢，要權力有權力，就可以鏟除害死他們的傢伙....至少也可以離這個目標更進一步。

   「目的地不過就是謎之地的古茶館嘛～」小白插了聲進來：「嘿嘿～憑我跟大華的實力算不上什麼的啦～嗝呃！」這小子，喝醉之後整個人態度又自負起來了。眾所皆知，加格加大陸的中央──謎之地，是幾百年前，獸皇夏袓魯被封印的地方。夏袓魯留下的邪氣形成結界，進入之後想要出來已是難，想要平安無事的脫出更是難上加難。不過不好意思，在下我正是那幾個少數平安無事脫出的其中一個；而這也是拉修想要拉我入隊的原因。附帶一提，這個小白，正是我從謎之地帶出來的「戰利品」。

   「古茶館，」阿絲翠特倒吸了一口氣「那個傳說中的古茶館？」我又切了塊肉放進嘴裡。她的驚慌不是沒有理由的。多少古書、壁畫留下了訊息，將謎之地中的所有祕密指向在其中的「古茶館」，夏祖魯高塔的位置、封印的關鍵、邪氣的產生、打倒夏祖魯的最終神器....所有祕密的解答，都在這「古茶館」裡面。單單是進入謎之地，那還有人活著出來；若目標是古茶館的對伍，就如沉入海裡的石頭，不再有任何消息了。聽老拉修說，這次的行動是由最高神──奈裘請自下達神示，挑選出一位勇者，並要他到古茶館解開一切潛藏於其中的謎題。

   「啊哈哈哈哈～不過就茶館嘛～～茶館，不過就喝喝茶嘛～～」小白說完就醉昏了過去。這搞不清楚狀況的傢伙，不過也多虧他在攪和，我跟阿絲翠特之間也不至於那麼尷尬。

   我把小白推到一邊去。
   「阿絲翠特....」
   「你找我過來坐到這裡就是要說這些嗎？」我的話又被打斷了。
   「你知不知道，這二十六天....這二十六天來你躲在洞裡什麼消息也沒有，好不容易等到你出來，說的又是這些？」她脾氣突然冒出來，而且還用力的拍了一下桌子，「我是誰啊？你把我當做什麼？垃圾筒嗎？就是要聽你訴苦是不是？你有沒有在替我想過啊？」她氣得頭髮都要豎了起來，兩眼直盯著我，方才的驚弓鳥現在好像要把我吞了。

   「阿絲翠特，我剛剛都說我還沒有決定。」
   「呵呵，決定？」她輕蔑的吐出兩聲笑，「你早就決定好了不是？這可是能達到你人生目標的事情，你有可能不去做嗎？你是那種訂了目標，就會去做的人，別的事你都不會去顧的。你這樣的個性害到了多少人你知不知道？」還真了解我....是沒錯啦，我前天才因為這樣的個性差點進了鬼門關，害到的不只是別人，也包括自己。

   「你都決定好了，不是嗎？」她不給我任何辯駁的機會，繼續說了下去：「那還來找我做什麼？只是想為自己的討一個心安嗎？你不用了，儘管去吧，反正你是死是活都沒有人會在意的。」語畢，倏地起了身，調頭就離開我的桌子。

   罵完之後，隔了一分鐘。

   「小白....」我推了推小白的醉了的身體。他稍微應了我一下。
   「我....吃不下了，幫我吃吧。」我對他這樣說。

---------------------分-----------隔-----------線-------------------------------------------

   「我們....走了哦。」我一手帶著裝我沒吃完的雞的盒子，另一手抱著已去見了杜康的小白，往餐廳的門口走去。

   老闆還在忙呢，所以他只在廚房裡應了一聲。至於阿絲翠特，站在門口旁邊，頭往一邊撇開，不發一語。

   無奈。或許正如她所說的，我只是想要為這個決定得到一個支持而已，特別是她的支持。

   我慢慢的走向門口，經過她的身邊。她嘴微微動了起來....我全都看在眼裡。雖然並沒有發出聲音，但我看得很清楚：「 我 永 遠 相 信 你 」

   「謝謝妳，阿絲妲。」我推開門，就這樣離開了。

---------------------分-----------隔-----------線-------------------------------------------

註1：大華(Waggy)，小白是這樣叫華格那(Wanger)的
註2：阿絲妲(Asta)，阿絲翠特(Astrat)的暱稱

OOC灌水^^""~
--
關於AD&D第三版，一些網站可以作參考....
http://www.hktrpgc.com/
http://www.dndfans.org/indexbig5.html
http://www.tds.hoolan.org/
http://bbs.ee.ntu.edu.tw/boards/Fore.../7/5/2/4/12/1/
--
其實我不太清楚我應該給華格那定位在ROGUE還是RANGER
有ROGUE技巧的RANGER?
怪怪的^^"

----------


## J.C.

By wolf

OOC 
呆狼終於能來玩了.....先寫一下人物設定 
最新修正日期:4/21...某設定錯誤= =" 
======================= 
人物設定: 
姓名：尹 
性別：男(雄性) 
年齡：16 
種族：獸人族（獸族） 
陣營：叛逆善良 
職業：盜賊 
毛、眼色：銀灰、血紅 
技能：聽聲辨位、投擲、隱蹤、閉氣 
特殊能力：狼人與狼轉換種族（夜間限定） 
個性：警戒心強、冷靜、理性化、不喜歡多解釋 
特徵：眼神冷漠、對陌生人絕不微笑 
專長：分析(但不一定對) 
武器：隨身小刀、石子，狼時為爪與牙 
裝備：輕裝、背包 
配件：無 
所持物品：小刀、石頭*20、乾糧*2、布、水瓶等 

只能於晚間轉換為狼行動，個人屬於分析弱點給於攻擊的力量速度型。 
遠距離時可使用石頭等可投擲物品打向敵人的弱點（Ex：太陽穴） 
近距離可使用小刀，也可直接肉身近身戰。 
最常使用的攻擊姿態，小刀拿於左手，右手則可隨時取用包包（口袋）裡的石頭。 
只有右手會投擲，但是是左撇。 
投擲命中率有90%，右手最多可同時拿著3顆石頭。 
投擲亦可使用其他物品，但就已石頭最常見也最好得手。 
很少會看到他微笑，好像微笑的神經已經斷裂似的，但也有例外。 
不怎麼信賴他人，要冷酷時就冷酷。


夜，月十分明亮，而森林中仍是黑暗。
一黑影緩緩步出，步向森中之湖，月光灑落於湖，也灑落於此物。
銀灰色毛皮的狼，低頭攝取體內已不足的水份。
突然抬頭，張望下，快快的跑到了不遠處的樹下，向湖觀望。
身體呈匍伏狀，眼神緊盯。
『現在已經是深夜了，一般人是不會經過這的，況且這裡還是到達”謎之地”必經森林之一…..』我心想，並退到可清楚觀察的地方。

而我所聽到的振翅聲也漸漸近了，『這種程度的拍翅聲，應該是鳥人族的，他經過這要做什麼？還是…..他也要去那？』

只見一鳥人降落於湖邊，收起翅膀，取了些水。
『離這算近的村落且有鳥人族的是…..洛可？』想了想早上經過時，早已成為了廢墟，村人們無一僥倖，還是說……是生還者？

想了一切可能性，推斷出對自己不會有所傷害後，我走出樹蔭。
那鳥人轉頭，我們互相凝視。

「你是洛可村的村民嗎？」我忽然丟出這句。
==========================================================
OOC:
請蒼鷹補吧....我不敢幫你決定.....呆狼文筆不好....獻醜哩@_@

----------


## J.C.

By 阿米

【OOC!!】
在此另外再附註一些米契爾的資料，以及穆魯斯的出場準備?!
米契爾．伊凡提斯(Michile.Eifentyes)
性別:男
種族:人類(繼承魔族力量)
職業:魔導師(術士)
陣營:【叛逆．善良】
外觀:狼人的外貌-深褐色的毛髮，毛髮會略將右眼遮蔽，衣飾與人族外貌略同。
個性:冷靜、有點孩子氣、會擔心別人，卻又是容易讓人擔心的麻煩人物。
行為:容易想過多事情、在一般戰鬥之中為隱藏所有黑魔術系咒文而只施展白魔術系與輔助系咒文，直到被激怒或是發覺這場戰事無可避免時才發動黑魔法。
武器:長劍。其劍上刻有古文字之長劍，據說其意義為『歷史的視察者』。
裝備:白色斗篷、內襯灰色披肩、黑色長衣及白色長褲。
出生日:5/17
年齡:15
身高:160cm
體重:60kg
喜好:繪畫、靜謐的月夜。
最常說的話:『非常抱歉，這並不是你所能夠知道的。』、『真是糟糕...』。
特點:眼睛的顏色會隨著心情而改變明亮度：高興時為相當純淨的紅色；絕望與失神之時會完全變為灰色...意即完全負面人格與毀滅的來臨，身體周邊有強力結界，精神力極為強大，而本體相當脆弱。

穆魯斯．艾路爾特(Morules.Erult)
性別:男
種族:狼獸人
職業:吟遊詩者
陣營:【叛逆．善良】
外觀:白色毛髮，在末稍有些微黃色，藍眼。
個性:好開玩笑、時而心思慎密，時而粗枝大葉.....
行為:時常撥弄豎琴。討厭談論與被調查過去。與米契爾是旅行中的同伴，在這卻因為不明原因而走散。
武器:豎琴、拳套。
裝備:白色襯衣、末端有開叉的皮長褲、綠色斗篷與尖帽(平時會收起來)、金色十字架項鍊。
年齡:21
身高:196cm
體重:73kg
普通能力:拳術、祈禱術、以音樂引起共鳴的技巧。
特殊能力:不明。
隨身攜帶:豎琴以及修復任何樂器的工具。
特長:發呆。
喜好:午睡、美好的事物、裝神秘。
最常說的話:『船到橋頭自然直』、『真沒有辦法不擔心(人稱)...』、『秘密!』。
特點:就算是月圓，也不會喪失理智；但只有在豎琴被毀壞時才會進入狂暴狀態，絕對會讓那個傷到他豎琴的人滿地找牙...
(以下為正文)
o==<{o>===============>
「真是的...米契爾這小傢伙真是超級會迷路的.....」穆魯斯一邊走著，一邊說著。

本來他和米契爾應該是一直在一起，
途中米契爾突然看到一種現象，而在不知不覺之中，往那個方向奔去。
穆魯斯本來想著，反正過一陣子又會見面，所以也不是太放在心上...以他往常的經驗。
然而這次比較不一樣.....

「唉...難道也沒有個像樣點的村莊嗎?雖然身上的糧食還勉強夠撐到『尤內』，但是到不到得了『尤內』的『斯達卡』倒還是個問題.....」

穆魯斯所經之處，幾乎是已被風元素與夏姆雷特襲擊過的村莊，完全沒有倖免.....

「說也奇怪，怎麼我來的時候就剛好他們滅村完，其中一定有鬼.....」穆魯斯沒好氣的嚷著，然後他發現一處殘破不堪的村莊。他看著地上破碎的木片，上面似乎寫著字...
「咦?還只有到『洛可』?!什麼啊...那要到『斯達卡』還很久呢.....」他把木片拼湊起來，勉強看清楚了上面的字。
「算了，腳步加緊點，看能不能遇到沒有被襲擊的村莊，說不定還有挽救的餘地.....」

好不容易抵達了一個還算完整的村莊『瓦多』，看起來似乎非常平靜。

「太好了...今天暫時先在這裡住宿，然後添購一下日後的食糧以及補給品。」穆魯斯感動的說著。

他踏著輕快的腳步向『瓦多』的旅館走去，訂了一間房間之後，便在村內四處採買物資。
此時大概是傍晚，穆魯斯坐著村莊內的某處看著夕陽西下。

但是不久之後，卻發覺警鐘被敲響了.....

「又是來襲擊的嗎?只好試試看了...」

穆魯斯看著慌忙逃竄的村人，並且注意到那恐懼的來源.....兩名風元素及一名有三對羽翼的天使-夏姆雷特。
似乎是剛剛抵達.....
「...攻擊」他隱約聽見，這兩個字從夏姆雷特的口中吐了出來。

「等一下...」穆魯斯對著夏姆雷特說著，而風精似乎也還沒開始行動...似乎訝異著為什麼有精靈以外的生物能夠理解他們的語言。 
「為什麼要接連的降難於這片大陸?」穆魯斯對著夏姆雷特說著。
「...獸皇...爭亂...毀滅.....」此時的穆魯斯注意到夏姆雷特的眼神似乎不太對勁，並不是一般天使該有的...顯然是被某種強力魔法洗腦。此時也看到其中一名風元素正揮舞著風刃襲來，而另一名風元素也吟唱著咒文。
「沒辦法了...」穆魯斯撥動了豎琴，使『鏡』的音節被共鳴了，他一邊優雅的閃躲著風刃的揮舞，並且持續的彈奏著『Selo's Song of Travel』，使村人能夠快速的逃離這個即將遇難的村莊......

「北極之風!!」只見那名聚集寒風的風元素對著穆魯斯發動黑魔法，而村人也逃得差不多了.....
「就是現在!!『Melanie's Mellifluous Motio』!!」穆魯斯改變了音樂，而風元素和夏姆雷特開始消失在他的面前。
「好險...不過大概馬上就要追來了，只能把握現在快點離開!!」穆魯斯回到了旅館拿回了他的行李，便匆忙的離開了『瓦多』。


By 庫羅

哦耶~  終於又回來了，我的故鄉，斯達卡...
寧靜、和平，還是這邊最棒囉~
「你居然沒迷路，真稀奇」
嘿!那是當然的嘛，就憑我這天才怎麼可能會迷路嘛~
   「還沒死啊? 去了這麼久還以為你就掛了咧~」
哈，那當然囉!

這村落的人都認識阿爾，可熟得很呢，對於村人們的玩笑，並不會在意

「哦，這不是阿爾嗎?  旅程怎麼樣啊?」
累死人囉，下次換你去吧?
   「冒險耶~!!  下次要帶我一起去唷!」     一旁的小孩這麼說著
好呀，等你大一點就帶你去~ 哭了我可不帶你去哦
   「好~~」                               

冒險如果不經任何的準備就這麼出發去冒險的話，是很危險的，曾在以前出任務時受過重傷，因此阿爾深知這一點。
不過阿爾還是很爽快的答應了，小孩總是這麼好騙。告別那兩人後，阿爾隨後走進一家很破舊的木造房子裡，古鐘擺飾、木桌，看起來與一般民房並沒有什麼不同，唯一令人在意的，是那疊滿地上、桌上的書，好像隨便碰一下都會倒下來一般，看看這堆了不知幾年的灰塵...書倒下來的話不曉得這裡會變得如何?  這便是委託人柏格的家。

我把你要的書帶來囉?         阿爾知道他對書的狂熱是比任何人還要來得執著，所以講話並沒有跟平常時一樣，只是小小聲的說著

「哦，謝啦，你的報酬我放在那邊的桌上，自已去拿吧」

桌上?這裡哪來的桌上可言呢，說書上還差不多，阿爾拿了報酬後就離開這了。

唔哦~ 金幣26銀幣18、銅幣20枚，比原先還多出好多耶~  真棒~  
要拿回去給沃克看的話，他一定會嚇一跳的  呵呵，真迫不急待想看到他那驚訝的臉
證明我還是很行的~

阿爾才剛這樣想完沒多久，就跟人撞到了，唉唉唉，想事情想到這樣子，那是一個跟阿爾差不多身高，戴著無框方邊眼鏡的人。

抱、抱歉...我剛沒有注意在看路...    
   「混帳傢伙，回來也不會說一聲的啊?」     這個人正是阿爾說的沃克

啊!!是你啊  我正要回去找你的，沒想到剛好遇到~    將~   剛剛拿到的報酬哦~
看~ 很多吧~~?      本來還以為沃克會因此感到驚訝的，沒想到....對方根本就沒注意到阿爾說了什麼
「我看看啊，你還有牛奶沒送報紙沒發地沒掃窗戶沒給人擦...就算是這次的報酬比較高而先去拿書，你也堆積太多工作沒做了!  看不出你還挺閒的嘛~?」 

沃克拿著手卌推了推眼鏡唸道。  

「嗯?你旁邊那位是?」     沃克終於發現阿爾旁邊還有其他人了

啊，我忘了跟你介紹了，這位是我旅途中認識的魔導士，他叫米....

「像你這種傢伙也會有朋友啊?  搞homo嗎?

唔...我真懷疑我當初是怎麼認識你的.... 吶!這是這次的報酬囉，拿去捐給孤兒院吧

「  哦，那個等等再說吧，我的護身符呢?  別跟我講你弄丟了啊?」

怎麼可能~ 我保管的這麼好，可是隨身攜帶.......咧!?阿勒勒?我的小袋子不見了!!

米契爾:「原來你還有個小型袋子啊...你不說倒還沒人知道，瞧你全身上下破成那樣，我想那袋子應該掉在某個地方了吧?」

沃克「媽的!你以為我是為了誰才這麼拼命的才去找來那個退魔腕輪的啊!
還不快給我滾回去把它找回來~!!

是~~~~~    阿爾帶著沒力氣的聲音回答

沃克「找到後就順便偷個幾樣東西回來吧!死在那邊的冒險者身上應該都有不錯的物品的，有些或許被魔物拿走也說不定，到時就用武力搶回來!知道嗎?你這邊的工作我會先幫你負責的，等你回來再跟你算帳」

阿爾「偷?這樣講真失禮耶~跟你說過多少次了，是尋寶家啦!! 

沃克「 誰鳥你啊!對啦，你這次什麼都沒帶，在旅途上可能會比之前更加不順利...所以我幫你準備好你的武防具啦~就放在那邊的寶箱裡，自已去拿」

                               阿爾打開寶箱 得到了
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
旅人之服、護手、護膝，暗刻滅魂劍、一星期的食物、急救箱
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

怎麼跟上次一樣~~~~~~   只是多一把劍而已嘛~

沃克:哦~也不想想是哪個窮鬼害我那麼窮的啊~~?給你那把劍不錯啦，還是你想要吸取使用者本身生命、換取強大破壞力的野獸之矛啊?

阿爾:你是說潮拿的那一把獸矛嗎~~~~?
沃克:獸你個毛!你是漫畫看太多是不是!!     
說完隨即拿起身旁的野獸之矛往阿爾頭上敲下去

「痛死了!拿那個打會死人啦~」
       「知道了還不快滾!!」
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

離開斯達卡後，阿爾注意到了劍上有字條....
「這是暗刻滅魂劍的說明書」
可以幫你斬除瘴氣、不淨之物，連邪惡的靈魂都可以將之擊碎....
............................
...............
...................
另外這是野獸之矛的使用說明....
當你的野獸本能覺醒時，當你感覺危險時，就呼叫他吧
這把矛是......
..........
.................................

看到一堆文字我就頭痛...沒事還寫什麼使用說明啊
我又不是不識字，啍~不過就是兩把劍和矛嘛

米契爾:看不出他對你還蠻好的嘛?

那當然~!我們可是換帖的死黨啊~    阿爾咧著嘴笑著
不過嘴巴有那麼一點毒就是了~
那麼，因為這個原因，我得還要再過去謎之地一趟
米契爾你呢?沒必要再跟我一起過去那危險的地方了吧?

----------


## J.C.

By 蒼鷹

<前文提要>
├洛可村┤

村莊內沒有半點生命的氣息，反之帶來的是淒涼、失落之意，蒼鷹跌跪在村口，酸溜溜的感覺湧上心頭，蒼鷹強忍著要跳下的淚珠，往村內走去。

屍塊、凍死的植物、村民以及像是木炭燒完後殘留的灰燼.......，蒼鷹繼續走著，越往深處走心中的悲痛越深，蒼鷹在一個地下入口看見一頭白狼躺臥血泊之中。

『西卡曼！到底怎發生什麼事了，村民呢？藍天守衛隊的成員呢？還....還有風元素、夏姆雷特呢？』蒼鷹抱起西卡曼，激動的詢問牠，但是西卡曼沒辦法說出半巨話，只交給蒼鷹一個菱形水晶後，嚥下最後一口氣回歸大地的懷抱了。

『西卡曼........，啊~~~~！！！我最深愛的人、事、物，都毀了！不見了！，我..不知道...不知道接下來的路要怎走....，嗯！？』在蒼鷹即將崩潰時候，手中的菱形水晶發出強光，亮到把蒼鷹掩蓋過去，不一會強光消失，蒼鷹倒在地上沒有生命跡象了。

├不明空間┤
黑色的四周，蒼鷹像是漂浮在空間中，手指微微抽動，不一會蒼鷹整著人已經可以站起來，四處的搜索，伸手不見五指的地方，哪可能會有啥發現！？

『這裡是哪？難道我也死了嗎？，呵呵！也許這樣最好，我不用孤獨活下去，疑？那是.....』蒼鷹落魄的說著，完全沒有生存的意念，在當認定自身已經死亡時，眼前走來發出白銀色光的巨狼，不錯那就是神眼銀狼-西卡曼，西卡曼走到蒼鷹面前，向蒼鷹對看了一會，銀狼好像有話要說的樣子。

『....................................................』西卡曼，不知道對蒼鷹說些什麼，蒼鷹眼神中可以感覺到，強烈的身存意志。

『放心吧！我會的，我會的.....』蒼鷹堅定的回答西卡曼，話畢後蒼鷹身體再度發出強光，將蒼鷹吞噬。

蒼鷹再度清醒時，自己是躺臥在一棵大樹下，身上的傷也完全復合

◎蒼鷹體力完全恢復◎

震！震！

蒼鷹揮動羽翼，臉上流露出喜悅的表情，拍拍身上的灰塵後，雙翼展開不一會已經飛到空中，感受風的流動，光的溫度以及心靈堅定的決心，飛往【謎之地】。


黑夜降臨！稍有疲憊的蒼鷹，在一座森林中，準備休息一會，也順便增加糧食和水源。

====================================本篇開始===============================

蒼鷹在森林中找到一座湖，湖面上映烙著天上的彎月，蒼鷹彎膝從湖邊取水，也順便清理一下身體。

『！誰在那裡！』蒼鷹身為遊俠的直覺，感覺到身後的樹陰有不屬於他的氣息，在轉身的瞬間，蒼鷹已經拉滿弓，只要手指輕放，弓上的箭可以無誤差的命中攻擊對象。

『你是洛可村的村民嗎？，我沒有惡意請你把武器放下好嗎？』一頭灰銀色的狼，先表示來歷後，才走出樹陰。

從外觀看來，那因該是有【獸化】能力的生物，蒼鷹收起警戒心，也走向那頭狼

『我是，我是洛可村【藍天守衛隊】成員之一，我叫蒼鷹，你呢？狼』蒼鷹自我介紹完後，反問著面前的狼。

=========================================OOC=========================
嗯！給有要用到　風元素和夏姆雷特　的獸友
小鷹把這兩著ＮＣＰ上個資料吧！

風元素

種族：能源體
來源：來自自然之神的頭髮所產生的
攻擊方式：鐮刀（由風組成）中下級的風咒文
行為模式：群體

夏姆雷特

種族：能源體-天使等級
來源：相傳夏姆雷特，是善惡的平衡者，會對邪惡體進行最嚴厲的攻擊
攻擊方式：用手中的天秤和羽毛測量敵人善惡質、上級以下的風咒文
行為模式：不明


By wolf

觀望時，看到鷹人拉滿弓，而箭頭方向是朝著自己。
想了想，這下不出來才肯定會有危險，只好表達來歷、走出樹蔭。
見我走出，鷹人也將手中已拉滿的弓放下。
怎麼會被發現了？應該是我忘了隱蹤了吧。
「我是，我是洛可村【藍天守衛隊】成員之一，我叫蒼鷹，你呢？狼」鷹人介紹完，反問了我。
轉成狼人的型態，這樣可更易行動。
「你好，叫我尹就可以了。」我答到，但並沒有多加說明。

而眼前的鷹人的戒心也有放鬆的跡象，『果然沒錯，的確是洛可村的村民……』我這樣心想，但是仍上上下下的打量著，並不忘仍保持戒備。
雖然他放下了手中的弓箭，但我可不敢保證……會不會殺了我。
那他肯定認識牠吧。

「你認識西卡曼吧，他的死真令人遺憾」看著眼前的鷹人皺著眉頭答道：「是的….你也認識？」又是個問題。
「是的，我認識」依舊只是簡短回覆，有時說了太多是會很麻煩的。

看著我還是打量著他，鷹人好像察覺到了。
「你要去謎之地吧？…..要不要一起啊？」對著他我提出了這項邀請，我可好久沒與人同行了呢，反正對我是不會有害的，畢竟他是……藍天守衛隊嘛。
這樣想的我，伸出了左手，『你握不握呢？這手的主人…可是不一定能夠信賴的唷…..』


By 蒼鷹

「你要去謎之地吧？…..要不要一起啊？(我可好久沒與人同行了呢，更何況還是守衛隊伍呢！)」伊對著蒼鷹提出了這項邀請，心中不由得燃起喜悅。

畢竟謎之地不是常人可以去的。

伊舉起左手，示意要和蒼鷹一同到謎之地，這樣的話路上也有個聊天對象吧！，蒼鷹猶豫了一下，但還是答應了伊的邀請。

※同伴加入 －獸人族-伊※

『那就地休息吧！伊』蒼鷹語畢，就躺臥在樹腳下，很快的進入夢鄉，留下錯愕的伊在一旁，隨後伊也找著乾燥涼爽的草地，酣酣大睡。

但是...在這每到夜晚就起大霧的【迷霧森林】中，可是部滿危險的氣味，一雙雙猙獰的雙眼，慢慢靠近蒼鷹和伊。

伊緩緩張開眼睛，手摸向身邊的小刀並且輕聲的向蒼鷹警『蒼鷹！有東西過來了，.......笨蛋不要過去啊！』。

本意要其醒蒼鷹紮營附近有生物靠近的伊，對於眼前的蒼鷹感到不可思議，就近是他不帕死呢？還是另有打算

伊看著蒼鷹走入森林深處，『唉.......！拿他沒辦法』，伊隨即跟進深怕才剛成為同伴的蒼鷹，
受到傷害，但走過漆黑的森林後，前頭傳來陣陣的嘶吼聲，難道是蒼鷹遇到什了嗎？

獅頭、羊頭、龍頭、獅身、蝙翼、蛇尾，由眾多生物組合成的魔獸-奇美拉站在蒼鷹面前，不管奇美拉怎麼發出吼叫還是揮舞利爪，蒼鷹都不改聲色的站在魔獸面前。

『ㄟ！蒼鷹你在幹嘛？還不拿出武器，小心！』在伊再告誡蒼鷹同時，奇美拉發動攻擊了，首當其衝的當然是呆呆站在牠面前的蒼鷹。
======================================
ooc 

奇美拉
種族：融合獸
來源：謠傳是魔法師的實驗品，用獅子、羊、幼龍、蝙蝠、蛇，來進行魔法實驗所創造出來的融合生物，但是因為力量過於強大，魔法師無法控制，將他留放，另外小道消息說其美拉是可以無性生殖的。

攻擊模式：獅頭－咬、火焰、蝙翼－飛翔（好以空中攻擊）
　　　　　羊頭－狀態攻擊、蛇尾－毒液、毒氣
　　　　　龍頭－咬、凍氣
行為模式：單獨行動，喜歡暗處、潮濕的地方　　　　　　

如果小鷹這樣設定大家不喜歡的話，要說喔！
呆狼不知道這小段的對話，是否有府合你個性、心意呢
========================================


By wolf

眼前是擁有眾多生物組成的魔獸－奇美拉，而蒼鷹卻面不改色的站著。
是太有把握了嗎？還是另有打算？
這時奇美拉發動了攻擊，而攻擊對象則是……蒼鷹！
獅頭咬了過來。
「小心！」尾音落下時，蒼鷹振翅往一旁閃躲，成功躲過。
這怪不太好對付，心想。
蛇尾朝向我一甩，雖躲過，但別忘了還有毒液！我趕緊轉身躲過。
而前頭的攻擊仍朝著蒼鷹發動攻勢。

龍頭噴出了凍氣，蒼鷹將翅膀抵在前方，翅膀竟結了冰！
翅膀一震，碎冰掉落於草地。

隱蹤！我消失在黑暗潮濕的夜色裡，為了不讓背後的蛇尾發現，只好一試。
我跳上奇美拉的背部，很輕的停留。

蒼鷹向上飛起，而奇美拉揮動蝙翼跟上。
『蝙翼……穿破便無法飛行，而其弱點…照理來說應該會是那！』開始分析弱點。

我爬向羊頭的頭上，「蒼鷹！貫穿龍喉和獅喉應該可以讓牠無法噴火和凍氣！」
我大吼著，並拿出小刀反握著，朝向羊眼一刺，發出慘叫。
羊頭不停甩動，我緊抓住羊角避免摔出，並拔出小刀刺向另眼。
「快！」在下去我可會被甩出的。
他伸手，光球組成弓箭，拉起弦時，箭已架好。
========================================================================
OOC:
呆狼的角色.....名字拼音是ㄧㄣˇ.......@_@"
角色是屬於不愛囉唆只說重點.....@_@"
請蒼鷹接@@"
不知道這樣合不合乎你.....||||


By 蒼鷹

『ㄟ！蒼鷹你在幹嘛？還不拿出武器，小心！』在伊再告誡蒼鷹同時，奇美拉發動攻擊了，首當其衝的當然是呆呆站在牠面前的蒼鷹。

├戰鬥開始┤

眼前是擁有眾多生物組成的魔獸－奇美拉，奇美拉快速的往蒼鷹攻擊
奇美拉縱身一躍，府衝向蒼鷹所站的位子。

「小心！」尹尾音落下時，蒼鷹振翅往一旁閃躲，成功躲過，但是蒼鷹思呼沒有攻擊的行動。

美其拉的蛇尾朝向尹一甩，雖躲以尹的能力是輕而易舉的，但別忘了還有毒液！
而前頭的攻擊仍朝著蒼鷹發動攻勢。

龍頭噴出了凍氣，蒼鷹將翅膀抵在前方，翅膀竟結了冰！
翅膀一震，碎冰掉落於草地。

尹消失在黑暗潮濕的夜色裡，看來是用了隱匿，尹再其美拉沒察覺時候，跳上奇美拉的背部，抓住獅頭的鬃毛，抽出小刀準備要狠狠的一擊。

蒼鷹向上飛起，而奇美拉揮動蝙翼跟上。
『蝙翼……穿破便無法飛行，而其弱點…照理來說應該會是那！』開始分析弱點。

尹爬向羊頭的頭上，「蒼鷹！貫穿龍喉和獅喉應該可以讓牠無法噴火和凍氣！」
尹大吼著，並拿出小刀反握著，朝向羊眼一刺，發出慘叫。
羊頭不停甩動，我緊抓住羊角避免摔出，並拔出小刀刺向另眼。
「快！」在下去我可會被甩出的。
他伸手，光球組成弓箭，拉起弦時，箭已架好。

『唉！沒辦法來不及解釋，箭術-影定』蒼鷹飛在空中，將箭瞄準奇美拉，雙眼閉目，調節氣息後，將弓上的箭發射出去。

箭快速的射到奇美拉面前，但事情並沒有尹想的美好，箭擦過奇美拉的身體，往身後的草地插入。

『差一點！蒼鷹再來一次吧！下次要準一點，我快稱不下去了，疑！？，怎會？』尹向空中的蒼鷹喊到，但突然感到全身麻痺，而摔落下去，坐臥在草地上無法動彈。

蒼鷹見到尹掉落下去，絲毫沒有意外的表情，好像早就知道一樣。

奇美拉此時三頭同時使用吐息，吐息很快的逼近蒼鷹，但是蒼鷹並沒有作出任何的防禦動作，則是呆呆的在空中，可能是心理有所打算吧。

『（呆子！快閃啊，真的搞不懂他，要不是我無法動彈的話，......不會吧！蒼鷹他）』說不出話的引，只能在心中焦急、怒罵，但是好像也知道會何不能動彈了。

蒼鷹又再度閉上眼，調節體內氣息，拉開能源弓說道：『箭術-裘岱之觸，奇美拉！去感受到萬物的調和吧！』箭前端閃耀出七彩光芒，在瞬間箭已經插入奇美拉，蒼鷹好像在對奇美拉說話般。

『（幹的好！蒼鷹，真是太好了，我還有話要問你呢）』尹見到奇美拉處於下風，心中不由的歡喜了一下。

奇美拉中箭後，痛苦的掉落下來，蒼鷹隨之而去，痛苦聲吟的奇美拉發覺蒼鷹走向他，害怕受到攻擊免強站了起來，向蒼鷹怒吼。

『奇美拉，你為何會這痛苦，願意說給我聽嗎？』蒼鷹站在奇美拉面前和牠談起話來，雙方交談了一陣子，蒼鷹笑笑摸著奇美拉的獅頭著說：『沒問題的！你感受到裘岱的溫暖了嗎？，你安心的休息吧』就在蒼鷹和奇美拉說對話完後，從奇美拉中箭的地方開始龜裂並且串出七色光線，很快的奇美拉消失在這片森林中，換來的是一頭霧水的尹。

蒼鷹看著奇美拉消失後，轉身往尹的方向走去，拍拍尹的肩膀說著：『好了！可以動了，我對於我做的事情真是抱歉，請原諒我，好了天也亮了，我們啟程吧！』蒼鷹向還搞不清楚狀況的尹道歉後就不發一語的往森林出口走去。

『ㄟ！蒼鷹等等我拉，剛剛到底怎麼回事？還有我.....』尹有一推無法理解的事情，想要問清楚，連忙的收拾行李，快速跟上蒼鷹。

【奇美拉的毛皮＊１】

├戰鬥結束┤


By wolf

戰鬥結束，甩動還稍有麻痺感的手，轉頭看一下蒼鷹，原想問問是怎麼個回事，但四周已起霧，而蒼鷹也不見蹤影。
『唉，他先走了嗎？』觀望了下，確實不見他，也沒有振翅聲，八成是用走的吧。
反正也無什麼關係，頂多就沒了個人在旁邊，倒也省事。

檢視了下身上的擦傷，還不算深，但要是細菌感染可就麻煩了些。
拿起放在小包包裡的水瓶和布，沾了沾暫時拿來清潔傷口。

望望天色，顏色比之前淡了些，應該是凌晨了。
把布拿起來擦拭沾滿血跡的小刀，畢竟不擦拭擦拭，刀遲早會生鏽的。
完畢，將刀插入皮帶。

翻翻包包，拿出乾糧，只剩下兩份了？那等等得去補充一下了。
吃著剩餘的乾糧時，一個墜鍊掉了出來。
撿起墜鍊，打開，裡面是張照片，是個女的。

『我們一定會再見面的。』腦中響起這句，我淡淡的勾出了一抹微笑。
看著墜鍊，不自覺的緊握，『是啊，一定會的。』內心回應。
我有多久沒笑了？但看見這墜鍊就是會想起她，妳會在哪裡呢……。

【沙沙…..】
收起墜鍊，化為狼型，慢慢的前進。
眼睛盯著草叢前的每個地方，剛剛那種聲音…..應該是體型較大的動物。

【沙沙….】在此聲音出現時，那動物也現了身，原來是隻鹿。
血紅色的雙眼看著，那鹿慵懶的低頭吃草。
等著下手的時機，身子壓低準備突襲。
我衝出，而鹿受到了驚嚇，直往前跑。
咬向後腿，鹿雖然速度慢了，但還是在跑。
加強嘴中的力道，牠轉頭想做最後掙扎，我咬上最脆弱的頸部。
不到一分鐘，鹿漸漸停止掙扎，到了最後雙眼無神，死了。

嘴邊的銀毛被血染紅，血味頗重，舔舔嘴，稍微沒了血。
轉為狼人型態，拿出小刀，將鹿剖開，把裡面的鹿肉稍微做了處理，整理收好放到包包內，這下幾天份的糧食沒問題了。
把鹿皮做了一下除腥臭的處理，放入包包內，可賣些錢。

天色亮了起來，濃霧也稍微散了些，尋找森林的出口。
今天天氣似乎會很好呢……..望望陽光出現的方向。
走吧，繼續前往謎之地！

=========================================================================
OOC:
與蒼鷹討論結果....就是走散了....bb
實在不知道怎麼寫下去了......||||    
如果有人要撞見我就接吧~不然我自己可能莫名走到某村莊或城市.......||||
對了....我的陣營因為幼狼說不像.....就改成叛逆善良了

對我來說~『』是代表內心的話......雖然有些不在框內~但是也算
「」這則是說出來的.....
阿~~又改回原版的.....因為我不搞BL了......bbb

----------


## J.C.

By 阿米

(前情提要-_-b)
o==<{o>===============>
離開斯達卡後，阿爾弗烈特注意到了劍上有字條....
「這是暗刻滅魂劍的說明書」
可以幫你斬除瘴氣、不淨之物，連邪惡的靈魂都可以將之擊碎....
............................
...............
...................

另外這是野獸之矛的使用說明....
當你的野獸本能覺醒時，當你感覺危險時，就呼叫他吧
這把矛是......
..........
.................................

「看到一堆文字我就頭痛...沒事還寫什麼使用說明啊?!我又不是不識字，哼~不過就是兩把劍和矛嘛」阿爾弗烈特心裡沒好氣的嘀咕著。
「看不出他對你還蠻好的?」米契爾說著。
「那當然~!我們可是換帖的死黨啊~!」阿爾弗烈特咧著嘴笑著，
「不過嘴巴有那麼一點毒就是了......」他補述了一句。
「那麼，因為這個原因，我得還要再過去謎之地一趟，米契爾你呢?沒必要再跟我一起過去那危險的地方了吧?」阿爾弗烈特說著。

o==<{o>===============>
(正文開始?!)

「你在說什麼傻話啊...」米契爾玩笑的說著。
「謎之地那裡還有一些未知的謎團必須去處理，而且杰勒辛應該也還不知道其他的一些異象。」
「所以既然順路，就只好再跟你一起去啦...要是又出事情，你呀...八成就真的要去找死神泡茶了。」米契爾譏諷著在謎之地遇見阿爾弗烈特時的慘狀，一邊說著。
「......」阿爾弗烈特什麼話也沒說。
「請問一下...這裡有沒有見到一位黑色頭髮、身著白色大斗篷的紅眼小男孩.....咦?!」

米契爾對著聲音的來源一望，一個相當熟悉的身影清楚的映在眼裡。

「死小子啊...這麼愛亂跑，想讓我擔心死你啊?!」沒錯，那正是穆魯斯，
他跑了過來，阿爾弗烈特看著米契爾被穆魯斯緊緊抓住。
「啊?!阿爾弗烈特，你也在這啊...米契爾給你添麻煩了，還真不好意思啊!」穆魯斯看著阿爾弗烈特，一邊說著。
「不會...」阿爾弗烈特似乎在忍笑。
「哎呀~!!穆魯斯...你先聽我說一下嘛!」米契爾沒好氣的說著，穆魯斯才把他放開，
「說吧!」
「嗯...先跟你說一下我為什麼會中途離開吧!我是看到了一股不明的力量往那個地方飛去，而那股力量的目的地正是傳說中的『謎之地』。」米契爾說著。
「你說的是...那些人傳聞中封印『夏祖魯』的地方?」穆魯斯推測著。
「嗯...你是不是也有遇到一些不尋常的事情?」米契爾說著。
「經你這麼一說，我才想到最近的『安洛』發生了風元素與天使襲擊村莊的事情，好死不死讓我在前幾天遇到了一次...後來逃了出來，就一直趕路到這裡來了。」穆魯斯一邊回想著。
「果然沒錯...要出事了。這樣一來，阿爾弗烈特...我們不跟你同行是不行了。」米契爾把目光轉向阿爾弗烈特...
「...嗄?!」


By 庫羅

那就隨便你們囉，如果不怕死的話
這次只是找回該找的東西而已，沒必要特地去冒這個險的
(話說回來...上次過去時，就是因為沒有帶到什麼，才能靠著"高速移動"和退魔腕輪的效力，不用費太大的力氣到那裡，這次......多了幾個重得要死的東西.....)

       ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
        重量:急救藥x6、劍x1、護手x1、護膝x1>退魔腕輪
       ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

唔...光想而已就覺得好重~~~~~~~

----------


## J.C.

OOC:將時間拉回阿爾他們離開茶館的時候....
哀 現在的年輕人真是越來愈沒禮貌了
喝完東西連聲謝謝都不說就跑掉 真是的....

一邊抱怨著一邊收拾東西 我在椅子上發現一張紙條
仔細一看 大概是給阿爾那健忘小子的叮嚀事項吧 連這東西也會掉 真不知道他還有沒有藥救...
好吧....書書書....   嗯 就是這個吧

我把紙條上說的書拿了出來 拍拍灰塵
為什麼會有人想要這本書呢? 實在很好奇他們那邊是怎樣的世界....
幾乎未離開過謎之地的我 決定要利用這個機會

呵呵 既然這兩個小朋友這麼沒禮貌 我為何要讓他們輕鬆完成任務呢?

"阿卡薩亞拉 傾聽我的召喚 我需要借助您的力量 請暫時成為我的僕人...."
我灑了些金屬粉末在書上 手掌開始發出紅光 漸漸形成一雙眼睛
然後我馬上將手掌重重壓在書皮上 很久沒施力的我 額頭泛出汗珠
在恍惚的意識間 我喃喃唸出自己也不知道的咒文 幾十秒過去之後 法術完成了


"乎~~ 太完美了..."
就在他們把書拿走之後 我得意的冒出這句話
真是等不急看到他們打開書的樣子 呵呵 太刺激了~~~

至於手上拿到那些不知所謂的禮物 我想 地下室還是最好處理的地方吧

只是 有一陣子沒去了 那傢伙不知道還在不在...

我提著東西 快速穿越了幾個房間跟走廊 來到最深處的一扇門前
開了門 走向眼前那個積滿灰塵的暗門
我小心翼翼提起把手 有點吃力的開了一條縫 一陣腐敗噁心的臭味馬上撲鼻而來
天啊啊啊 要不是因為有他在 我早就衝下去打掃了
我馬上把那堆廢物丟到裡面 碰的一聲關上門 接著以最快的速度衝出那間房間

身後傳來淒淋粗躁的吼叫聲
哀呀呀呀 別生氣啦 如果可以我也不想讓你一直待在那啊~~~

回到客廳 非常巧的 我又撿到阿爾忘記的東西了

這次又是什麼了? 一個布包?
我順手將它打開   啪滋一聲  一陣麻痺感在我指間炸開 
一個閃亮亮的護環框噹掉在地上
我竟然被電傷了

這 這是什麼鬼東西

手指還冒著煙 我謹慎的用那塊布包著手 慢慢拿起這只護環

整個環面刻滿了咒文 似乎有驅魔防護邪惡的作用
中央還鑲著一塊透明的石頭 似乎是水晶
整塊水晶四周 雕著另一種花紋 不知道為什麼 我既然認得這種特殊的雕花
"拉修...."
我不自覺的從嘴中吐出這兩個字


拉修? 聽起來像是一個人的名字 可是....
我反覆在腦中思索 實在想不起來更多有關這護環的線索
第六感告訴我 我似乎未來會因此而捲入一件大麻煩....

OOC:先寫到這吧 我好累 至少把一些東西串起來囉~~

----------


## J.C.

By  幼狼

((OOC)) 劇情預告 + 馬修的造型之一 (感謝V仔狼幫忙畫設定圖)
馬修是武僧.....空手或是棍杖都很強

馬修的過去還是個迷, 可是這個迷只能從黯騎士巫克得到一絲關聯.
馬修身上纏著未知的詛咒.....杰勒辛能幫的上忙嗎?
到底他的過去.....是什麼樣的身分呢?
隨著他的身世的公開...是否會引發這片土地更大的危機呢?

敬請期待...

((  END OF OOC  ))

迷之地瀑布下游.....
馬修凝視著窗外, 不發一語, 怎麼會有這麼熟悉又令人厭惡的感覺出現?
這片森林長久以來都維持著寧靜的和諧.
然而此時卻發出騷動的氣氛, 被一種邪惡氣息籠罩著.

這種邪惡的氣息使馬修完全無法平靜下來, 心中思緒亂到極點.
感到身體發燙, 視線無法集中.幾乎無法承受.
隨著意識的逐漸模糊, 大約只出現幾秒的時間,
馬修綠色的眼眸竟然變成慘白色, 散發出攝人的兇光.
極力想克服這樣的這症狀,馬修發出了狂吼.

"阿~~~!"  馬修發出了一聲痛苦的叫聲, 狼爪瘋狂亂揮, 
撞倒了一堆櫃子後, 終於昏迷倒在地上.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

在昏迷中.....馬修夢到一場慘烈的戰爭.
震耳欲裂的吼叫聲, 千軍萬馬的獸人大軍大肆進攻人類的世界,
死傷無數的血流成河的景象, 簡直是地獄.
後方陰暗處, 有一個暗黑的影子, 指揮著這一切... 

而一隻手持黑色魔杖,眼神閃著淒白的顏色的狼獸人,
站在暗黑指揮官前方, 率軍進攻.

這, 這是我以前的世界嗎?
這是我嗎?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

馬修滿身大汗的爬了起來, 眼神恢復了原來淺綠色的顏色.
盤坐著, 眼睛閉上, 開始冥想

是的, 就是為了逃避這種恐怖的夢境, 才苦苦修行,
就是為了得到平靜的生活, 才離群遠居,
以為夢靨終於結束了, 怎麼會出現修行以前的症狀呢?

自從有記憶以來,馬修就已經在這片森林了,
馬修努力的回想以前的事情, 可是除了恐懼的感覺, 痛撤心扉的折磨片段,
他什麼都想不起來, 無法連貫. 只好藉由修行平靜自己的心靈.
並到別的世界打聽任何可能有用的情報, 可是每次總是無功而返.

"!!!!!" 馬修赫然驚醒, 不會錯, 這不是單純的邪惡之氣, 有不好的東西就在附近.
握緊了他專用的法棍, 不敢大意, 眼神搜尋著每個角落......

"看到了!!" 馬修在森林的暗處發現了藏匿著的不速之客. 握得更緊了些.

"是誰?? 出來吧!!" 馬修吼著.

"哼哼哼哼哼" 冷笑的聲音傳來,令他不寒而慄.
陰影中出來的, 是一隻紅馬, 上面則騎著一個騎士.背後誇張的巨劍十分醒目.
這邪惡的氣息無疑就是從他身上發出來的.

馬修則是神經繃到了極點, 隨時準備應戰.


BY 海豚 (串場)

馬修坐在地上喘息著~似乎精神遭到相當大的震撼!! 一位批著老舊不堪披風的騎士
騎著他的馬走了出來! 天空開始陰暗下著雨滴,滴落在兩個人的身旁 ~
馬修打破寧靜的說 :[ 你是誰~!! ] 但是巫克並無回應馬修
巫克的肩上降下一隻魔物.對著巫克表示這四周圍還有人活動! 
馬修開始在魔杖上聚集了魔法能量~以確保可以保持反擊狀態 .  . . 
但是似乎感覺到魔法能量像是破洞的汽球,聚集之後一下就散掉了 !
巫克拿著古老的書,上面邊框都是人的食指去編制 書頁都是人皮所製作
喃喃念著:[ 馬修~克雷恩..  以邪惡力量...]  巫克把古書對著馬修 ~ 
馬修只覺得身體一冰冷 開始就頭疼喻裂 , 長聲吼著~ 
此時杰勒辛 在附近採精神茶葉 發現有異常的現象! 心裡想是否遊客或者朋友遭
到野生熊的攻擊! 馬上衝向聲音的來源~ 
馬修突然安靜下來~身體開始像適漂浮般的搖晃! 他睜大著眼睛 還可以聆聽到 
心跳聲 撲通 撲通~ 相當的緩慢!  
杰勒辛 飛跑的過來 穿過了矮木林  到達了岸邊 ....  ㄜ....杰勒辛 發覺似乎出現的
不洽當...!! 杰勒辛:[ㄜ 兩位繼續 我什麼都沒有看到]  
杰勒辛心裡想 哇塞 沒事>.< 自己跑來這作什麼.... !  
巫克停止了唸咒~ 抽出了巨劍  怒吼一聲!   雙腿一夾 巫克 開始高舉巨劍  
騎著馬開始衝刺 !!   
杰勒辛 招換出 狂戰士 ~ 然後 對著 狂戰士 下達命令 :保護我 ! 
狂戰士提著斧頭 擋住 巫克騎士衝鋒 ! 巫克顯著倍感生氣~  
牽制住了巫克  杰勒辛 開始跑向馬修  保持著距離 要求馬修表明身份  
馬修只表示他沒有惡意 並且 是 這騎士衝著他來 威脅著他  
杰勒辛 餵馬修 吃著精神茶葉 這可是旅人最好的回復劑
嗚好苦~!! 馬修喊著 ~ 可是杰勒辛 還是塞著他吃 ..說著 :[ 將就一點吧..現在沒有時間用
熱水泡啦 .....] !
巫克開始覺得不耐煩 身上泛著紫色氣焰  直升到巨劍上的刀鋒  巨馬的額頭 有刺角
馬再度發動衝刺 貫穿了 狂戰士的胸前  一劍直批砍下來 狂戰士就被打回煙霧!
緊接著再次握緊劍 轉向 杰勒辛 衝鋒而去 !   巫克真的殺到紅眼~   
一陣微風吹過.. 巫克從怒氣中清醒  !   騎著馬 在這兩個人 打一個圈子 仔細的觀察
....  巫克收起巨劍 蓋好披風  說著 : [ 你身上有跟我一樣的相同氣息....] 
紅蝙蝠 吟唱著 嚕拉 ~ 瞬間傳送走  一點痕跡都沒有留下..   
杰勒辛聞空氣 聞聞自己 .... ㄜ 我又沒有汗臭...      
馬修連忙向著 杰勒辛 道謝   ~   !! 杰勒辛 好意的帶著馬修走向茶館!

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

JC 姐~
突然變的 感覺好難接喔 @@||
因該是不知道該怎接了~ !
那要不要 大家都從新 寫一次 (當然要問大家的意見拉)
像是小鷹最後PO文是 換 阿爾 但是 我都沒看到阿爾說 = =a

----------


## J.C.

By 蒼鷹

＝＝＝＝前文提要＝＝＝＝＝＝
蒼鷹看著奇美拉消失後，轉身往尹的方向走去，拍拍尹的肩膀說著：『好了！可以動了，我對於我做的事情真是抱歉，請原諒我，好了天也亮了，我們啟程吧！』蒼鷹向還搞不清楚狀況的尹道歉後就不發一語的往森林出口走去。
『ㄟ！蒼鷹等等我拉，剛剛到底怎麼回事？還有我.....』尹有一推無法理解的事情，想要問清楚，連忙的收拾行李，快速跟上蒼鷹。

＝＝＝＝本篇開始＝＝＝＝＝
迷霧！迷霧！除了迷霧還是謎霧，眼前是模糊的白沙，一切事物都變的模糊不清了。

『............ 走散了嗎？這樣也許最好，這件事情還是不要波擊到尹吧』蒼鷹低頭微笑著說，森林的霧又更農了，蒼鷹又度的消失在森林深處。

不知走了多久，好像都無法走出森林，簡直向被主咒般，『真是的！這種天氣對飛行可不是好時候啊，照奇美拉的提示【那裡】因該快要到了』蒼鷹揮動稍微凍傷的翅膀，繼續往【那裡】走，這段時間也消耗蒼鷹不少體力，停下休息的次數開始倍增，摸索行李拿出最後一份水和乾糧，稍作休息和補充體力後，拍拍屁股蒼鷹整頓一下，準備啟程到奇美拉所說的【那裡】。

走過長長的森林隧道，隨之而來的是，廣闊的花園，神奇的是這邊並沒有濃霧反之是晴朗的天空，花園中心聳立著一棵，連靈魂都能感動的大樹，樹散發出的氣息不是一般的強，這一定不是普通的樹。

『啊！好久沒看到這樣好的樹了，這邊就是奇美拉說的【迷霧森林的聖域】吧！，真是看不出來耶，外表是那死氣沉沉的樣子，想不到還有這樣的地方，令我想要舒展筋骨呢』鳥人像是回到故鄉般！展翅飛翔著，『找到了！』鳥人在空中好像看到他所要的東西，隨之飛像那停下，走向前去。

在蒼鷹面前的是，幾根巨石柱插入土中，石柱圍成圓圈，在中心點像是有一個石臺，蒼鷹走向前去，也隨時觀察周圍的動靜，

石臺前好像有一個手印的凹槽，蒼鷹將右手放入凹槽，就在此時，石臺、石柱都劇烈的搖晃，感覺像是整座森林都在顫抖。

不一會搖晃停止了，蒼鷹免強的爬起，看看四周，鳥人的瞳孔順時縮小，全身的細毛都站立起來，到底蒼鷹看到何物，可以使他有這大反映。

『這....這是【世界樹－瑪納】，疑？那個是...』先前紮跟在土裡的世界樹，在劇烈搖晃後，此時是飄在空，樹枝更加的粗壯而茂密，樹本身發出神聖的氣息，在樹下好像有一個東西正往這邊走來。

『那是....那是...，西卡曼！不可能啊！』蒼鷹幾乎不能相信自己的眼睛，眼前的西卡曼是如此的真實，蒼鷹留下淚跑向前去，抱起西卡曼放聲大哭著。

『啊嗚～～～！西卡曼，我....我.....』蒼鷹抱著西卡曼頭，將臉埋近銀白色的毛理，淚珠一顆顆的落下，蒼鷹將壓抑在體內的情緒，全爆發出來，哭了很久，蒼鷹不知覺得睡在西卡曼的懷中。


By wolf

就在想繼續前往謎之地的時候，突然身後的森林傳來一陣不尋常的搖晃聲。
不到幾秒，一切停止，如同什麼都沒發生過似的。
『有些不尋常…..』心想，反正無事，便又走進濃霧未散去的森林。
『不知道蒼鷹是不是走出去了？…..還是…..』邊走邊想著。

葉片比剛才多了些，有些昆蟲受驚嚇而還跑了出來，剛剛的確是搖晃過。
霧氣還是很濃，濕氣異常重，這就是迷霧森林名稱的由來吧。
早就要白天了，眼前視野也不到幾公尺外，這可真詭異。

走了走，晃到了之前與奇美拉戰鬥的地點，地上痕跡還清楚可見。
『嗯？』地上有些痕跡引起我的目光。
這是鷹人的腳印，雖然有些不清楚……，但卻是往與我停留的相反方向。
肯定是蒼鷹，戰鬥後就消失了，真是麻煩…….要不要去找他呢？
思考了一陣，就當做順便查查剛剛的搖晃聲原因吧。

隨著蒼鷹的腳印走，痕跡有時深的清楚，有時卻淺到幾乎察覺不了。
但很明顯的是朝著森林深處的走。
『濃霧根本沒散……他卻毫不猶豫的向著某地走，這應該有些關聯。』
偶爾看到停留休息的痕跡，是因為戰鬥還是霧氣而失去體力了呢？
而越往深處，這些痕跡就更加頻繁。

走出了這森林，前方卻是寬闊的花園。
而天氣十分晴朗，應該是上午了，霧氣也退去。
腳印停止了，應該是用飛行的吧。

持續走著，不久，遠處可見一棵茂密的大樹。
但這樹是飄於空中，散發出一種神聖的氣息。
『瑪納？……這…..』認出了大樹之名，有些許驚訝。

花園裡應該是不會有銀色的花吧…….，看著遠處一小片銀白區塊想著。
那銀白還會移動？我還是走過去看看吧。
朝著那物體走去，逐漸成形，原來是隻銀白色的狼。

「西卡曼…..」我輕聲呢喃，西卡曼回頭，我們相視。
相同的眼眸，相同的微笑，跟6年前完全一樣，不同的只是……那是靈魂而已。

「…6年不見了，一直在找你呢。」對我而言，西卡曼是除了她和父母外，最信任的人了。
又是那個表情，西卡曼微皺了下眉頭，調皮的笑了笑，暗示我。
「呵呵，你還是沒變呢！」我懂了，並讓自己的嘴彎成一道弧，無奈的微笑起來。

以前他來到我們的村落，村人們都很喜愛他穩重溫和的個性。
而那表情是我和西卡曼之間的暗號。
以前就不怎麼愛微笑的我，碰到他我也就沒輒了。
因為我常常都不帶笑容的與人談話，他說我在這樣下去是不會讓人喜愛的，所以常常擠眉弄眼的暗示我。
雖然他走了後幾年我完全都沒有微笑的習慣了，但我還是記得這個暗示的。

「呵呵，卡洛可沒跟著你嘛？」他指的是在我墜鍊中相片的主人。
「我和她在很久之前因某些緣故走散了，所以我正尋找她。」我回答。

想想，我好像有什麼才去洛可找他的…..，阿！差點忘了呢。
「等一下喔。」打開掛在右腰的包包，翻了翻，拿出了一個項鍊。
項鍊是由一顆未經琢磨的綠寶石和很多羽毛所裝飾成，寶石鑲於一銅上，而銅的背面刻有：西卡曼˙葛拉，葛拉是我們的村落名。

「這是村人們給你的，我們很早就把你當成一份子了唷。」我將此項鍊幫西卡曼戴上，這是代表村人認同的證明。
他示意我蹲下，並在我耳旁輕聲的說了幾句，「真的嗎？」我驚呼。
他微笑不語，點了點頭。

而西卡曼轉身但還是望著我，「你要走了嗎？」我問。
溫柔的笑了笑，我會意，上次的道別我沒有趕的及見到你，而這次的道別則是不會再見了，我堅持這次要用微笑送你，逐漸，看不到你了。
我坐在瑪拉樹下，而這時…..

By 蒼鷹

『西卡曼....你知道我好想你啊！，真的...好想你』蒼鷹躺在西卡曼懷中，說著夢話就好像小孩子一樣天真無邪。

『我也是呀！小鷹，因為我擔心你所以才拜託瑪納給我一些時間，讓我能交代一些事情和跟你說說【那個人】和你的關聯』西卡曼用臉龐摩蹭了一下蒼鷹的臉，成穩、溫和的說。


『【那個人】知道即將有大事要發生了，所以決定和身為【現世】的你結合，來！接受這靈魂的引導－蒼藍之力吧！』西卡曼身體亮起白光而漂浮著，蒼鷹也同樣的漂浮在空中。

西卡曼形體此時轉換成一顆青藍色的光球，飛入蒼鷹的身體，蒼鷹身體不自覺的產生變化，
發出怒吼的鳥人，翅膀將身體完全的包覆，羽翼成深黑色，羽翼發出維維的藍光，稍動停頓一會，在世界樹前多了一顆巨大的青藍色球體，則蒼鷹不見蹤跡。

過了許久，球體開始出現龜裂，砰！一聲巨響從球體傳出。

嗄～～～！！刺耳的叫聲，連大地都能感受牠的震撼，一頭漆黑的巨大老鷹在原地展翅，羽翼則是帶點青欄的火焰，那鮮血般的雙眼凝視著前方，巨大的怪鳥此時揮動著雙翼，強力而充滿力量的風，從聖域唯中心，將風吹向整座【謎霧森林】，森林中的霧氣也隨著強風消失殆盡。

『西卡曼！小心有奇怪的巨鳥』蒼鷹從世界樹旁驚醒，四處張望著，找尋牠話中的西卡曼，但西卡曼早已消失在這片森林，留下落寞的蒼鷹。

『.................................，！西卡曼嗎？，好.』低頭不語的蒼鷹，在心中聽到了某種聲音，使得他不會在難過、傷心。

※蒼鷹獲得－巨獸力※

濃霧散去的森林，清晰的看見四周景物，蒼鷹在聖域中看見濃霧中走散的尹，雖然心中過意不去把他丟在濃霧中，但還是不太好意思走過去向他打個招呼。
聖域中還是充滿著，令人放鬆的感覺，世界樹－瑪納是所有萬物的歸宿，相傳瑪納是裘岱和四位元素之神所創造的，真正的世界樹－瑪納，還安靜的睡在這片大陸上。

蒼鷹走向尹，尹還有點驚訝的看著，『嗨！尹想不到你也到這了，這邊很美吧！，世界樹－瑪納』蒼鷹感慨看著瑪納說著。

尹不發一語，可能在生氣吧！這也難怪蒼鷹在奇美拉戰鬥後就獨自一人走到這，好像不當他是同伴似的。

尹凝視著前方好像是看到什麼東西的樣子，蒼鷹也隨著尹的視線看去，好像隱約看見一個人影，難道說除了尹外還有其他人到聖域這裡。

尹拔出皮帶裡的小刀，警戒著不明人影，悄悄走去。
=====================
OOC ~
呆狼 該你囉 ^3^

＝＝＝＝＝＝＝ｏｏｃ＝＝＝＝＝＝

人物資料－西卡曼
種族：動物－狼族
性別：雄
年齡：２３
職業：預言師
個性：溫和、成熟穩重、待人很好
裝備：無
武器：本身的利爪、牙
法術：預言系－上級以下都會
技能：不明
人物簡介：
身為一個預言者，到過很多地方流浪，也在各地方留下一些神奇的事蹟，也認識尹
西卡曼可是蒼鷹最欣賞的人之一，但是在洛可村遭到風元素和夏姆雷特的暴動，而喪失生命?


●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○
◎人物資料◎
姓名：蒼鷹
性別：男
年齡：19
種族：鳥人族
職業：遊俠
等級：11
所屬陣營：完全中立（True Neutral）
裝備：抗魔輕皮鎧、能源弓（箭）
技能：偵查、緊急急救、動物語、訓獸術、箭術、巨獸力(作用目前不明)
種族技能：飛翔
職業技能（特性）：自然抵抗
所持物品：１０金幣、藥草＊２、乾糧＊０、不明作用的菱形水晶、奇美拉的毛皮＊１
出生地：獸人之國--安洛 --洛可(是 安洛 境內的一個小村莊)
●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○
==========================


By wolf

濃霧漸漸的已經散去了，視野馬上變的寬闊起來。
而一個人影走來，清楚看見，是蒼鷹。
我看著他，心想『你終於跑出來了』不過剛剛怎麼沒看到他呢？
「嗨！尹想不到你也到這了，這邊很美吧！，世界樹－瑪納」蒼鷹抬頭看著瑪納感慨的說。
而我不發一語，臉上又恢復了成面無表情的模樣。

好久沒遇到這種像幽靈似的人了，一下落跑，一下又突然冒出，真是令人頭痛。
跟這種人在一起未免也太累了吧。
到處找阿找的，既耗體力又耗時間，而且偏偏都在某些時候才終於出現，真是的。

心裡十分抱怨，但臉上還是一樣，連點表情都沒有。
雖然在他眼裡看起來，我的表情可能是很不爽吧，不過我是真的不怎麼高興。

看著瑪納樹，飄浮在空中，這種情況真不多見。
不經意的眼神往下瞥過，好像看到了什麼。
於是我的視線停留在那，是一個人影，好像是坐在地上。
他會是什麼時候進來的？我怎麼會沒有注意到呢？

稍微的有點訝異，而蒼鷹在我身旁也朝向那方向瞧了瞧，他應該也有看到吧。
『正面衝突不好，先前進觀察一下狀況吧。』我心想。

於是我先拔出了小刀，將刀含在口中。
稍微看定了一個方向，並估計個距離，不顧身旁的蒼鷹，趴下。
我身體與地面成平行，往前匍伏前進。

周圍都是雜草或是花朵，說真的得前進一下就停一下，不然我不肯保證那個身影的主人會不會發現。

大略看了一下，前方有幾棵樹，我往那爬去，從樹根的地方想觀察。
可惜前面雜草過多，視線被擋掉大半，我只好由匍伏姿態慢慢的轉為蹲姿。
並把口中的小刀拿在左手，戒備著。

距離那人大約才10多公尺。
所以只好閉氣，避免被發現。

往那人所在凝視觀察，是個男性人類，年約14、5歲的樣子。
但還是不能掉以輕心，畢竟我看到他身旁還有兩個元素體。
所以說，這人應該是使用法術的吧。
是在休息嘛？看起來好像蠻疲累的樣子。

該不該攻擊呢….？那兩個元素體不怎麼好對付，如果要攻擊還得先引走他們，
這人又是疲憊疲憊的，只要能趁虛而入，他肯定可以被我殺了。

但是如果這人以後可以成為我們的好幫手呢？…..我也不行去引走元素體的。
而蒼鷹呢？回頭瞄了一下，他還是在原地，那就幫不上忙了。

那人還是不動，休息著。
這樣下去真是麻煩，這人應該威脅不大，他現在體力有種虛的感覺。
所以乾脆去試試看好了，如果不行在想辦法看能不能殺了他。

收起小刀，我站起，走向那個男子。
他抬頭看著我，眼睛是深紅的。
「你好，我叫尹，請問你是？」只好以最簡單的開場白了。
==========================================================================
OOC:
換米契爾囉~
順便一提.......尹是不多話的XD(不愛囉唆)....
而且我還是處於警戒狀態......所以不是放鬆滴=W="

----------


## J.C.

By 阿米

「咦?他們怎麼不見了...」穆魯斯站在迷霧森林的出口處，向後觀望著。
「算了...就先在這裡等他們吧，畢竟這個森林的確容易使人迷失方向.....」
「阿爾弗烈特!!穆魯斯!!你們在哪裡~~~?」米契爾對著森林的四周喊著，
「我又迷路了嗎?他們現在是不是在出口等我.....」
「只好試試看了...」米契爾從身後拿起了他的長劍。他將長劍以右手輕持，並且把布拆下置於左手臂。
「大地啊...請您指引我前路.....」他鬆開手，長劍慢慢浮了起來，並且開始移動。
「我記得這是能夠追循曾經在一起之生命體的咒術，也許能夠找到他們。」

森林裡不只霧氣遍佈，還蔓延著一股詭譎的氣息.....

「現在我只能相信它了.....」米契爾看著四周的濃霧，一邊想著。
在這片又大又密的森林之中，還起了這麼大的霧，大概連經驗老到的旅遊者也是容易迷失其中吧?
除非有什麼特別的方法.....

「......這是?」米契爾來到一處幽靜的地方，遍地是青翠的小草和黃與白色系的小野花，
在這見不到漫佈的煙霧，卻看到幾個令人無法理解的事物.....

「難道說...這整片森林之中也佈有強烈的靈氣場，使得咒文失效了嗎?」米契爾心想著，
他仍然尾隨著他的長劍慢慢前行著。

在不遠處，看到幾個圍成圓形的石柱聳立著，隱約可以見到中間有個石臺，
在那些東西的更深處，則是一株飄浮的巨木，純淨而神聖的氣息不斷的從中散出，
而附近有著一名鳥人和另一個外表很像狼的生物.....

「傳聞中...『迷霧之林的聖域』...是嗎?我記得我在『阿尼摩』有聽說過.....」米契爾看著眼前的景象思索著。
米契爾收起了長劍，決定向他們那兒走去，也許有辦法探知一些走出這個森林的方法。

By 庫羅

沃克 :對那個小子的做事態度不怎麼放心...老是給我出槌...
         拜託一下同樣身為虎獸人的他好了，他應該不會拒絕吧?
         都老交情了.....

.................................
..............
............................................
沃克 :那麼，就拜託你啦!看好那小笨蛋
???    :放你一百二十個心好啦，有我出陣，靠嗅覺馬上就能找到他的啦
         到時侯我會看情況，看他是不是夠資格讓我當他的護衛! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
米契爾、穆魯斯!! 聽得到嗎? 聽得到就回答一聲呀
這下糟了，好像迷路了...
之前起得那場霧....跟他們走失了....
     xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
                                             錯覺              
     xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
小傢伙...
你已經在相錯的時間裡迷失了自已....
在這個被人稱為"迷霧森林"裡成為我的食物吧....
誰?是誰?   聽到聲音的阿爾急於詢問對方是誰，不過對方並沒有回答...
可惡...即使集中視覺，也看不到任何生物的存在...
正如其名，森林裡面不知為何到處充斥著濃霧。
很容易就讓人迷失方向。霧如漆黑的深夜一般，與黑夜不同的是，是其濃得
只能見其前方十公尺左右的白霧，遮住前方視線。
有一種，白得令人發悚的恐怖....

打破這寂靜的是，位於阿爾眼前的黑影。
那是只出現於清晨時徘徊的亡靈...死前留下的怨念太深，無法安息的靈魂
成群結隊的出現，是他們的習性，被人稱為破曉軍隊的亡魂軍團

雖然看不清實際數目，不過可以確定的是亡魂、骷髏們，就這麼的朝阿爾發動攻擊。
一群身上殘缺不堪、身上中箭的，持弓的、拿矛劍的
手上的武器不時滴著血的亡魂們

「...阻礙我等去路者...除....」

誰知道你們會突然出現啊!!你以為我就願意待在這裡啊....

阿爾很想這麼說，可惜對方的
數名弓箭手已經先朝阿爾射了幾箭，雖然及時閃躲
礙於視線的關係，還是被射中了右肩

哈...看來對方並不是來告訴我走出森林的方法...    
真想避免不必要的戰鬥....從那一天起....
看這情況，只有戰鬥一途了!


忍痛拔出右肩上的箭，並拿起身上的劍朝這群怪物們砍去。
以往的經驗告訴阿爾，戰鬥中只要稍一不注意，自已便很有可能隨時仆在這塊大地上
變成跟他們一樣的亡魂，因此很小心的應戰

阿爾先朝一名穿著皮鎧的弓箭手胸前砍去。隨即抽身再一記回馬，擋住身旁砍來的
槍騎兵們。右肩受傷的阿爾並沒有多大力氣擋住眾人的攻擊，右手一鬆之下，肩膀
再度掛彩。

火燄球!  軍隊後方有一道巨光射了過來，那是後衛型的術士射過來的。 這次可沒那麼慘了，火紅的燄光照亮周
圍的景像，連霧氣也被去除了一些，即使是受了傷，也能很容易的閃掉那團火球
被閃掉的火球，就這樣的打到位在阿爾身後的樹上，樹應聲倒地，熊熊的烈火也從那顆樹開始向周圍延伸。

「謝啦!我現在覺得溫暖多了! 清晨可是冷得很呢!」
說完便一記橫劈，幹掉前排數隻弓箭手
被砍到的弓手們全身幻化成螢火蟲般的光一樣，消失在這土地上

不愧是沃克的好武器!   好、繼續!!  

「看來右肩上的傷並沒有帶給你太大的影響...」

又是這個聲音! 到底是...
...........
小時侯的我?  為什麼...會在這裡...!

隨便小時自已的出現，方才的大軍也在剎那之間消失，取而代之的是
城鎮的幻影，那並不是斯達卡。小時的自已就站在路中央哭著....全身
染著血.....

我......        阿爾看到這一幕呆住了，看著陌生的場景，總覺得有似曾相識的感覺...
右肩的血並沒有因此而止住，右半身已由原本的黃染成了鮮紅色，
此時的霧氣仍舊不散........。


呵呵呵...別呆在那，你對此景應該很熟悉吧?十年前的你
是我特地讓你看見這令人懷舊的一幕，你應該要好好的感謝我呀，啊哈哈哈哈哈
開口說話的，是個漂浮在半空:只有一顆巨大眼球
眼底還長了像樹鬚一般的怪物艾斯哥斯特
也是之前謎之聲的起源。過度震驚的阿爾，只是呆呆的看著幻影中的自已....

哼!還是想不起來嗎? 那麼，就讓我來幫你吧! 十年前的....戰爭!

幻影開始動了起來...
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
                                                共嗚
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
過去的...我的..家..... 
媽媽......

【人類為了自已的慾望，不惜互相殘殺，併吞他人財產，侵略土地】

「哈哈哈哈，盡全力給我殺啊!! 這麼弱小的城鎮，馬上就攻得下來啦!!」
一個聲音粗曠的男人這麼喊著
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
「阿爾!!」  
面對突如來的攻擊，捨身保護阿爾的男子...   
「嘿嘿、所謂的騎士，就是為了君主、以及美麗的仕女們而戰的.....
雖然你不是那可愛的美女...哈....    別忘了我們的約定!我的...孩......

【一個為了保護我而死的人.....】 
..........
我...我再也不想失去任何的東西了!!!!!!!!  
小時的阿爾竭盡全力的嘶吼，情緒也達到崩潰
此時的理志已壓抑不住憤怒原始的野性之流由身體狂奔而出
阿爾的身體開始產生變化... 巨爪、虎紋
體型也是原來的兩倍大，

「虎、虎妖啊!!快逃!!」

獸化後的阿爾，開始不清敵我逢人就殺，連殘餘的村人也不放過
一塊一塊的，把人撕裂....
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
你這傢伙還真殘忍呢...居然連自已人都殺
對了對了、剛剛的陣隊，就是以他們的屍魂們為原料召喚出來的
怎麼了?是不是很懷念呀?感人的大重逢... 可惜你剛剛又殺了他們一次
這次連魂魄都沒啦，哈哈哈哈哈
眼珠露出陰險的笑容

唔啊啊啊啊啊!!      看到那個不願再回想起的過去，不由得和小時的自已
產生了共嗚....再度化成虎之獸
因為細胞劇烈的變化，右肩的傷再度加深，血流得更勤了
失血過多的阿爾，馬上跪倒在原地....

就是那樣就是那樣... 快、後悔吧!憤怒吧!!   你那獸化後強大的生命力
將成為我最營養的肥料....來吧，你這受傷的紙老虎....
眼怪漸漸的將觸鬚伸向阿爾...

「就憑你!? 不配擁有我們的力量!」  一名身手矯捷的虎獸人從旁出現拉開阿爾
並順便補了眼怪一爪，砍斷他的觸鬚

「不、不可能!你是怎麼過來的.....」

「別小看虎人族了!!」 「你那看穿別人內心的力量，也是受到樹的影響吧!」

虎獸人往前衝去一手捏爆了眼怪

「哼!螻蟻之輩......以一個低等魔獸來說，你算很努力了，哈哈哈哈」
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
沃克的擔心是對的，這傢伙果然出事了

阿爾....你畢竟還只能算個人.....
早日恢復虎人的榮耀吧!
..........你就這麼死在這的話，我不會承認你是我們的族人之一的!!

虎獸人說完後就走了.....留下躺在血泊裡的阿爾弗烈特....
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
場景回到斯達卡....
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
沃克    :那傢伙你覺得如何?泰格爾
泰格爾:不過如此爾爾...居然還會被幻術給操控
沃克    :是這樣啊...那我這次找你去可沒錯啦，看他那副不可靠的樣子就知道會出事
泰格爾:那小子真的是繼承人?
沃克    :.......大概吧?            沃克用一副若有似無的語氣說著
泰格爾:你這傢伙~            
沃克    :他可是以後立志要當騎士的人吶! 雖然現在只是個不成材的混帳傢伙啦
泰格爾:啊哈哈，說的也對，那麼，就等著看他的成長啦

沃克 :Sad:  以目前的狀況來看，要實現我們的約定還很久吧.....蕾娜...)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

呃...庫羅文筆不是很好，過場場景帶得有點糟^^" 就......
發揮自已無限的想像力想一下吧>▽<"|||||
十年前的戰爭描敘的不是很清楚，下次有機會寫到的話再補上........吧~

By 阿米

「.....嗯?」遠處傳來一陣濃烈的血腥味，打斷了穆魯斯觀望著流雲浮過藍天的閒情逸致。
「出了什麼事情...會不會是阿爾弗烈特出事，或是米契爾遇到意外...?」
「過去看看吧.....」他把東西收拾一下，便再度進入了迷霧森林。

「請問...」米契爾慢慢的靠近那名鳥人和一匹狼。
「.....沒有反應」米契爾心裡想著。

突然間，米契爾感到一股不尋常的力量開始急速膨脹，
那名鳥人的羽翼開始泛著藍色的光芒，並且由棕色的羽毛轉變為黑色。

「...這是?!」米契爾一邊後退，一邊警戒著。
漸漸的，藍色的光暈包圍著那名鳥人，連周圍的植物也訴說著這股力量的強大。

「不好的預感...看來，先試試看了.....」

「烈光啊...水波啊...願您們聽從我的祈求，在此現身吧...」純白與淡藍的能源體在米契爾的身邊逐漸形成兩個小小的人形，背後則有著和昆蟲極為相似的翅膀，就像是傳聞之中的精靈。
而在米契爾詠唱著咒文的同時，那名鳥人同時也開始變得異常巨大，血紅色的雙眼怒視著天空。

「大地啊...請幫助我...以您與水波和光的力量，結合你我之力，共同抵禦即將面臨的災難吧!!」
強烈的氣流震撼著森林之中的一草一木，而水氣受到強風的影響，變得刺骨而寒冷。

「...唔.....好強烈的氣流，如果沒有借用精靈們的力量施展『守護結界』...我還能夠站在這裡嗎.....?」

隨著霧氣的消散，強風也逐漸的減弱了下來，而先前那巨大的怪鳥也回復原樣。

「結束了.....?」隨著力量逐漸平穩，米契爾跌坐在草原上，看著這霧氣完全逸失的迷霧森林，而世界之樹仍然飄浮在半空中。

「果然...一次要使三種以上的魔法力產生共鳴是一件相當困難的事情...以我目前的能力，雖然是勉強能夠辦到，但是要再同一天再運用一次...恐怕是不可能了。」
現在的森林如往常一般的寧靜，很難令人想像方才莫名的強烈暴風是如何發生的。
他看著剛才的鳥人逐漸站起，往別的方向離開。

「我還是先休息一陣子，一邊觀察情況吧.....要是再沒辦法的話，只好信任祂們了」米契爾一邊想著，
「...到底要到什麼時候，才能夠輕鬆自在的操縱與共鳴任何魔法呢?」
o==<{o>===============>
註：術士稱元素體為『精靈』。

By MINE

「 呼啊~~~~」
   睡了個好覺....謎之地跟暗無天日的遺蹟比起來，可要舒服得多了。我欠了欠身子，摸了摸身後的背包，小白還在睡呢。這幾天的趕路，他一直待在我的背包裡；一路上的顛波起伏，要比坐馬車還兇，這也真夠他受的了。我把背包掛在一邊的樹枝上，使了點勁，身體一彈，手一抽，懸在樹上臨時搭的床就收了起來──說是床，也不過是根繩子；交錯於樹幹子之間，舒舒服服的床就完成了。我順著收繩的勁，跳到了剛剛放背包的樹枝上。這裡是所謂的「迷霧森林的聖域」，如同字面上寫的，四週是迷霧一片。巍峨的巨木到矮小的灌木，分了許許多多的層次，綠色占滿了所有眼睛所及的空間。說這裡是植物的聖域，當之而無愧(註 1)。
   一邊欣賞如此壯麗奇景，我另一邊打開背包，拿點阿絲翠特「崩斷你牙不償命」乾糧出來當早餐吃吃；這乾糧可是她親手為我做的呢！做法其實很簡單，發好了的麵團揉成小圓圈再拿去烤得了；而能把餐廳老闆門牙崩斷的祕訣就在於她的手勁──十斤的麵粉被她作成了六、七個銅錢大小的圈圈。這次她作了三十幾個「小圈圈」給我。如果重量也能跟體積一樣減小就好了。我只要剝一點下來，滲點水軟化就可以吃很久了。

   我在袋裡掏了掏，掏了又掏，掏了再掏，呃！？沒有？！一點麵粉屑都沒有！？我顧不得森林是有多麼的壯觀、多麼的美麗，我瞪大了眼睛盡往袋子裡面瞧：衣服、備用小刀、藥袋、卷軸、飛鏢、錢包、阿絲翠特的畫像、牙刷、重要的牙齒潔白劑、笨小白。沒有？！庫索....再翻一次！衣服、備用小刀、藥袋、卷軸、飛鏢、錢包、阿絲妲的畫像（大心）、牙刷、超重要的牙齒潔白劑、笨蛋小白。還是沒有！？

   等等....這些小圈圈好說有六十幾斤重，一路上加上小白的重量真是重得要死....而出發之後這十幾天來我也才吃掉一個圈圈，現在重量並沒有減輕....再加上，小白是世界上唯一不用對水就可以吃這些圈圈的怪物(事後證明他是直接用吞的)........！！一切謎題都解開了....死小白～～兇手就是你啊！！！！

   我氣得把還在睡的小白抓起來猛搖，破口大罵：「死小白！臭小白！把阿絲妲給我的圈圈還給我～～～～」。他被我搖得醒了過來，不過還晃著神，有氣無力還一邊抖著聲音(因為我在搖)的說：「大....大～大華華～～你....你～幹嘛～～嘛啦啦啦～～～」
   「你還問我幹嘛？」
   他沒有回答我的問題，皺著鼻子說「....這什麼味道啊....人家覺得好難受哦....」
   「....是血腥味。」昨天夜裡樹林裡吵了個要死，現在聞到想必是那時留下來的吧。
   「沒人有事吧？」你倒好心，我以後要吃的都沒了，還有空管別人？想歸想，還是把背包連著小白提了起來，「我們過去看看好了。」

-------------------------------分----隔----線--------------------------------------

   飛身躍過了數十顆長滿蔓籐的大樹，終於給我看到了除了樹的綠、霧的白之外，其他的顏色──彌漫在空氣中、噴灑在樹上、散落於草地上，一片片落花般的血紅。倒在血紅的正中間，一團毛是沾滿血紅的黃色，是獸人嗎？還活著嗎？

   「嗚....大華....你看那邊！」小白忍著不舒服，小手往那團毛的兩點半方向十步之遙的位置一指，喝！DEATH ORGE！用屍體組成魔法生物DEATH ORGE，會主動攻擊活物，以取得新鮮的屍體來保持自己的肉體。再仔細一瞧，雖然遠一點，但四週還有其他兩隻DEATH ORGE。

   情況有點危急。我抽出我的雙刃，抓緊，颼的一聲箭步向前躍去。「三十天輕鬆成為暗殺者」第一章第一句所寫的：「暗殺是匿踨、潛行、背刺，無盡的三拍子。」，我救人要緊，那還有時間給他慢慢的匿踨潛行啊？！沒跳幾下來到ORGE的正上方，腳一滑，整個人轉到樹枝的腹面，再一蹬！

   背劍暗殺  裡八二閃──飛燕！(註 2)

   我向下高速俯衝，到定點時雙刃往ORGE頸子後頭一劃！因為DEATH ORGE只是由肉塊組成的魔法生物，攻擊時沒遇到什麼阻力，像切豆腐似地，漂漂亮亮的在牠後頭留下了兩道深且長的叉型口子。憑著切時的反作用力，我使了勁，整個身子在空中後滾翻了一圈，再兩腳把已經搖搖欲墜的腦袋踏到地上去，並在著地時順便踩了爆。還沒完呢，我身子再轉個圈，一迴旋，右腳就往ORGE剩下的身體踹過去，不徧不倚地踢到ORGE剛被我劃下的傷口，往五呎之外飛了出去。

   飛出去的DEATH ORGE還在掙扎、打滾。「嘖，魔法生物就是這麼麻煩。」不過我手上這雙鱷牙毒刃的毒可以讓牠好一陣子沒辦法再生來煩我(註 3)。

   其他ORGE受了刺激，背後著了火似的往我們這邊衝過來。「哼！」我伸手從背包裡抽出了小白。

   「！」小白驚叫著：「大華不要！」

   我跑到那黃色的毛團旁邊，把小白倒過來用力的搖，只見魔法的金粉從他背後的羽翅大量的撒出來。

   「飛行結界！起動！！」金粉爆出閃光，我跟那團毛還有四週沾到金粉的東西都向上衝了出去。底下衝過來的ORGE結結實實地撲了空，相撞在一起。

   我抓好了那毛跟他的行李，乘著飛行之力一躍到十呎外的樹頂上。再經過幾片樹叢，來到一處樹洞的裡面。「有這個樹洞還真剛好....」我放下了毛跟小白，這時我才發現，那團黃毛是一隻虎，牠的包包有點怪，斜過肩的扣帶，是人型動物在用的吧？那把劍跟矛更不用說了。

   我稍微測了一下他的呼吸跟脈搏，很平順，只是昏過去了而已。也大略的檢查了一下身體，除了右肩也並沒有什麼明顯外傷。我用披風擦了擦他臉上的血蹟，看了看，長得還滿可愛的嘛，大概十五歲吧？年紀那麼輕就一個人闖進了謎之地，不知是為了什麼？這時，那虎子輕輕晃了一下他的頭，呻吟了幾聲。我側過頭，仔細聽他在說什麼：


   「我向前跑進人群，大叫要他們停手，67749但...我
     在泥巴裡摔倒。我抬頭看到一位老奶奶慈祥的臉。
     我抓住她的手...但她竟然一腳踢到我的牙齒。」


   「？！？！？！」

   另一邊，小白也發出了呻吟。連續幾天的奔波加上剛剛的飛燕加上剛剛的亂搖，一定讓他十分不舒服吧？我有點內疚的想去摸摸他，「大....大華....噁～～～～」

   圈圈....六十幾斤的圈圈....就這樣被他全部吐出來了！！！！

--------分-------隔-------線------------

註1:華格那並不知道聖域其實指的是有瑪納樹的地方，而不是整片森林。

註2:背刺的絕招之一，貓科獸人利用身體特有的柔軟度和平衡度創出的專門招式。如果要用AD&D的規則來看，也只是普通的背刺而已。

註3: DEATH ORGE是魔法生物，而不是不死生物。其身上的肉塊還是活的，因此可以再生，也所以會被毒所影響。

-----
OOC:
接下來就換庫羅了^^
你想怎麼寫我跟小白都可以

最好是寫得KUSO一點^^~~


By 庫羅

【ooc怨歌】oco到死~要o一起o~   
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
啊...勒勒勒...來不及@@"
上一篇的忘了補充..........b      
阿爾已經獸化了，喪失理性，暫時不會說話~ 只會獸語
醒來的話當然是見人就殺
原本那一段是配合蒼鷹在寫的，只有蒼鷹會動物語
阿爾醒來後，對蒼鷹進行攻擊>經過溝通>收手和解>同行
可是大家都寫那麼快，一下子就全到同一個地方了@@"
這樣與蒼鷹一對一的廝殺就不好寫囉~

嗚...我的蒼鷹王子~~ 為什麼蒼鷹要叫做蒼鷹呢~~?
  (噁...= ="|||垃圾筒先拿出來再盡量吐沒關係...b你可以再吐多一點~)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
因為這樣與華格納kuso的部份不能先寫了^^"
等下一次的機會吧!

那麼...
就決定是你了! 皮o丘

下一個犧牲者就是華格納 決定!

請繼續收看 恐怖的森林殺人事件簿 <<後篇>>   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
因為大家都已經在森林了，出來搭救的人
別寫說認識我哦@@
阿爾的外型已經是隻虎了，除了會兩腳站立之外~
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
唔....踢牙老嫗    這到底是誰想出來的koso東東啊.......^^"b


By 阿米

「米契爾...伊凡提斯.....」米契爾簡短的回應著，表情非常的平順。
「為何在此?」那名喚做尹的狼人繼續問著。

「我與我的同伴同行，在霧起之時與他們走失。我藉由地精的引導來到這裡。」

「目的地?」尹又說話了。感覺上是相當冷靜沉著的，不多話且不面帶表情。
米契爾仍然保持著『障壁』，一種看不見的防禦空間。

「謎之地......」米契爾說著。

尹示意在不遠處的鳥人前來，一種莫名的熟悉感在米契爾的眼前爆開。

「...!!」米契爾開始立刻站了起來，並且微微向後退。
沒錯...正是方才那突然變成巨鳥的鳥人，米契爾這次可不能打包票他現在是不是安全的，
可以見到連光精和水精也形成警戒狀態，隨侍在米契爾兩旁。

o==<{o>===============>

註：

『障壁』：(制禦系．初級)依照術者的能力啟動一道透明的保護屏障，在能力超過對方時可完全抵擋任何傷害。
若對方使出超過『障壁』強度的攻擊時，則會依照其超出之強度給予打擊。

『精靈』：(召喚系．中級)依照術者的能力召喚元素體(術士稱祂們做『精靈』)一段時間，
主要依術者的能力決定精靈的強度及能夠施展的咒術。
ex.術士的能力為中段，則精靈的能力會只到低段。而只有特殊等級的術士能夠使喚高段的精靈。
各種屬性的精靈持有該屬性的各系咒術，
包含黑魔術系、白魔術系(只有地、水、風、聖屬性)、輔助系(強化系、弱化系、移動系、制禦系)。
被召喚出來的精靈仍保持其知性，並可藉由特殊的精靈語言從祂們得知一些事情。
若勉強召喚超出自身等級的精靈，則有可能遭到反噬。

----------


## J.C.

By 蒼鷹

在尹確定沒問題後，示意我過去，這個人看到我好像很驚訝似的，連身旁的精靈都開始警戒起來。
蒼鷹從尹得知這少年是一位術士－米契爾，打量了一下，突然想起故鄉的元素暴動，眼前不正是一位能控制元素的人嗎？！，但只細想想連夏姆雷特這樣的高階元素都能控制，這種小毛頭是因該不可能的，不過還需注意才行。

『你好，叫我蒼鷹就可以了，願翔風伴你左右　使你能冷靜思考』蒼鷹打過招呼後，從行李中拿出藥草，遞給看起來蠻虛弱的米契爾。

※藥草失去＊２※

米契爾雖然接下藥草但是沒有服用的意思，可能怕有毒吧！也得知我們也是要去謎之地，這石米契爾提出加入的要求


By 阿米

「謝了，但我並不想造成你們的麻煩...請。」米契爾走到蒼鷹面前，示意他拿回。
「...我看起來真的這麼虛弱?精靈祂們心裡是怎麼想的呢?」米契爾在心中暗自想著，
「雖然之前是為了成功抵擋住他的烈風，但是體力卻沒有想像中回復得慢...還是這只是那株浮樹的影響?」

「對了，你們的目的地也是謎之地?」米契爾問著。

「嗯。」尹只簡短的應了一聲。

「那麼...我能夠暫時與兩位同行?」米契爾說著，他們兩人以點頭示意。

米契爾便加入了蒼鷹和尹的隊伍之中，
隨著他們前行。

By 庫羅

我稍微測了一下他的呼吸跟脈搏，很平順，只是昏過去了而已。也大略的檢查了一下身體，除了右肩也並沒有什麼明顯外傷。我用披風擦了擦他臉上的血蹟，看了看，長得還滿可愛的嘛，大概十五歲吧？年紀那麼輕就一個人闖進了謎之地，不知是為了什麼？這時，那虎輕輕晃了一下他的頭...
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
醒來的阿爾還是沒有恢復理性，呈現狂暴狀態
見到華格納與小白，二話不說就是往他們的方向飛撲，可惜並沒撲中半個人
反倒是樹因阿爾的蠻力被撞開了一個大洞，阿爾順勢從那裡掉了下去.....

「哇哦~這是最新的打招呼方式嗎~? 」               華格納走向阿爾掉下去的方向

「小白快來看~ 
要下去跟他打聲招呼嗎?」

小白由樹洞往下看「他看起來臉色不太好耶」 

掉下去的阿爾開始搞破壞，只見森林的樹就這麼一根一根的被破壞殆盡
原本寂靜的森林，現在只聽得到陣陣巨響......

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
接下來就隨你們料理這笨蛋吧^^ 


By MINE

  「一日，見二蟲鬥草間，觀之，興正濃，忽有龐然大物，拔山倒樹而來，蓋一癩蝦蟆也。舌一吐而二蟲盡為所吞。余年幼，方出神，不覺呀然驚恐。神定，捉蝦蟆，鞭數十，驅之別院。」我對著小白說著：「好文章，不是嗎？」
   「什麼時候了你還鬧！」小白大叫：「樹....樹要倒了啦！！！！」

   所謂樹倒猢猻散，我馬上帶著所有東西跟小白離開這裡。才剛出了樹洞，我們所在的這顆樹就受不了其他被打倒的樹壓著的重量，嘰嘰呀呀個幾聲，便往一邊倒了下去。

   「TIMBER～」「呀啊啊啊啊～～」

   空中前滾三圈半，平安著地，滿～分！看了四週樹林，可說是一片狼籍。我還沒想好還有什麼好的形容詞來描述環境的狀況的時候，這個混亂的禍首──看起來可愛的老虎，應該說是虎妖，正用兩腳站立著，停下他的破壞行為，往我們這邊看了過來。不過，只一秒鐘，他就張開他的利爪殺過來了。

   「想快點解決的話....」我右手伸往我的後腰，「不要....大華不要這樣。」小白抓緊我的右手。

   「....」那虎妖一下子殺到我們跟前，囃的一聲，我往右躲開了他的攻擊。再往後跳了幾步，「小白你不要緊吧？你不是不舒服嗎？」
   「讓我來吧，我可以感覺到....感覺到他的溫柔...還有心痛。」
   我把行李都丟到一邊，抓起雙刃「....我相信你。」

   語畢，便反過來往虎妖衝去。虎妖見狀亦要對我展開攻擊。他利爪往我面上襲來，我右手反手格擋下他的攻勢。

   背劍暗殺    百十七閃      澯水！

   順著他的力量，我整個人如流水般滑到他的身後，這是最好的攻擊時機；不過──「小白！去吧！」

   小白已蓄勢待發，身上的紅寶石發著紅光壟罩住全身，羽翅一張，就像炮彈一樣衝了出去！沒一下就撞上虎妖的背，羽翅的金粉噴撒出來。
   「呀啊啊啊啊啊啊啊！」金粉再次引爆，和上次不同的是，爆出的光聚集在虎妖的四週，形成一個光環，將他拖了起來，飄浮到離地約兩丈高的地方。虎妖這時失去了能著力的地方，拼命的揮動四肢掙扎著。

   「＃＠％＠＄％＄＃！」發著紅光的小白，一邊說著我聽不過的語言，向虎妖飛近。小白身上的血紅色寶石，除了能產生蔽障有魔法防護的作用之外，也有淨化人心的功能。小白說的話，藉著紅光，一句句傳向虎妖，但虎妖反應卻是越來越激烈。

   「這樣下去....不妙！」我才剛想完，小白便開始嗚嗚啊啊的呻吟，寶石的紅光也在閃爍明滅；他快要控制不了了，我一步向前，就見到寶石的紅光炸裂了！這光芒照著得我眼睛不得不往旁邊避開來。當我回頭來一看，小白已倒在地上，而虎妖已掙脫出重力結界，正要展開對小白的攻擊。我隨即投出手上的小刀，直向那虎妖飛去！那虎妖倒也聰明，不直接用手擋掉，而是向一旁閃躲開來；牠要是真用擋的，我刀子上的毒，準要牠吃不完兜著走。

   機不可失，三步並做兩步地我趕到小白身旁，將他抱在了懷裡。「小白....」我緊緊摟著他。虎妖再次撲了過來，嗟，又再撲了空；跟前幾次不同的是，我帶著小白的身影，這次是完完全全的消失在整片林子裡。

   虎妖開始著急了。是的，我知道他著急了。我給他感覺到來自我的氣息、來自我的視線、還有來自我的殺氣，但就是不給他我的身形跟我的確實位置。

   虎妖發了狂再度四處破壞，想要找尋出來我的位置。但他沒注意到，一抹皓白新月般的微笑，出現在貼近他的脖子旁邊：那是我的利齒、我的笑容──被別人稱做「死亡微笑」的笑容。

   我左手抓到牠的右手，硬生生的把牠的手扭到背後，腳再一拐，身體一推，將他壓倒在地上擒住了！這突如其來的狀況，虎妖張開嘴，大叫著。

   「該結束了吧？」我右手舉起刀，對著牠的頸子刺下去。但是牠的蠻力在我刺中的一瞬間把我震開！牠從我手上掙脫了出來，代價是他右肩的骨折跟刀子在背上劃下的一道長長的口子。
    牠試圖要逃離我，但那是不可能的。我刀上抹的毒並不只一種：三種神經性的毒，速效性的會馬上讓傷口奇癢，另一種遲一些的會讓身體麻痺，再一種對大腦就破壞的很嚴重，先是出現幻覺，再來大腦就毀了；另三種出血性的毒更是精彩，一種會流血不止，再一個會讓傷口細胞潰爛，而讓肌肉僵硬的雖然效果慢，但是只要順著血，流到心臟就差不多了，流過全身就必死無疑。虎妖跑沒幾步，就因為奇癢的刀傷，撲倒在地上一直打滾、慘叫。

   我還是保持著我的招牌笑容，走向虎妖身邊，「還是早一點死，才不會那麼痛苦^^。」
   我再一次把刀子對著虎妖的脖子，刺了下去！

   「豎琴的琴聲....？」我住了手，沒刺下去，往音樂來源看了過去，一隻狼人一邊彈著琴，一邊朝著我這裡走來。

   「你是....？」我問道。

-------本文結束------
OOC
啊啊啊~~~~庫羅~~~~我對不起你QQ....
真的真的對不起啊QQ....

OOC~ 
華格那的出發點--翟吉克斯 Zzyzx(讀音:/'zaizIx/真的有這個字哦^^"") 
人稱遺蹟之城，XX山(請JC大大補完)的白砂山谷的入口處 

白砂山谷為傳說中眾神降臨之聖地 
古代文明的王都、王族的墳墓，還有神殿都聚集在這裡 
但在數百年前，夏祖魯親手毀了這裡 
並以詛咒將山谷埋在白砂之下 

翟吉克斯是在六十幾年前，伐木工人的泡溫泉、休息的地方 
之後有冒險者憑著傳說找到了白砂山谷內的遺蹟，這裡就成了遺蹟冒險者們的聚集的地方 
而發展了起來

 姓名：華格那(Wagner)
稱號：黑削之風
個性：溫和，但是死腦筋，喜歡開玩笑，討厭麻煩的事，除了自己有特殊情感的之外，其他事物都是採取無所謂的態度
種族：黑豹獸人(雄性)
年齡：25
陣營：混亂中立
職業：遺蹟探險者(基本上是ROGUE，但以遺蹟冒險為主業，不做一般盜賊行徑)
特徵：在黑暗裡微笑只看得一口白色的利齒
特長：目光銳利....賭博是必勝的 
技能：隱形、匿蹤、閉息、背刺、替身術、卷軸使用....
武器：兩手小刀(塗黑帶毒的毒鱷牙刃)、後腰藏有一祕密必殺武器
裝備：紅色的披風
隨身配件：阿絲妲的畫像、小白
招式(付屬性)：背劍暗殺(皆傳)、忍術
喜好：逗小白

   8歲時村子被安洛國屠村，父母都死了。流浪到尤內被盜賊「馬撻撻比」養大，並在馬撻撻比所屬的盜賊組織裡學習盜賊技巧、暗殺術、忍術。18歲時馬撻撻比被組織背叛，馬撻撻比死於同組織的「基德」之手。但華格那在九死一生中逃了出來，之後便成為一名暗殺者。21歲時，華格那遇到他最後一個暗殺的對象──賢人拉修；被拉修勸服，金盆洗手，不再當暗殺者了。並在拉修推薦之下，加入了那時的謎之地遠征隊，是隊上少數活著回來的隊員，小白就是在那時撿到的。後來，跟翟吉克斯的餐廳老闆(老闆原本也是組織的人)聯絡上，就在翟吉克斯定了下來。

----
因為杰勒辛認識拉修....或許華格那之前去謎之地的時候有見到杰勒辛也不一定。
而杰勒辛也有可能知道小白的祕密....
提出來跟JC大大討論一下^^


By 蒼鷹

====前文提要====
『你好，叫我蒼鷹就可以了，願翔風伴你左右　使你能冷靜思考』蒼鷹打過招呼後，從行李中拿出藥草，遞給看起來蠻虛弱的米契爾。
※藥草失去＊２※

米契爾雖然接下藥草但是沒有服用的意思，可能怕有毒吧！也得知我們也是要去謎之地，這石米契爾提出加入的要求


========本篇開始=======
名為 米契爾的術士將藥草還給蒼鷹，看樣子他相當倔呢，當尹還在和米契爾對談時，蒼鷹抬頭看了一下瑪納，將弓架好，向身後的兩位"同伴"警惕『小心！有東西過來了』
※藥草＊２入手※
從世界樹－瑪納頂端跳下的魔獸，雙腳著地時，連大地都在搖晃，魔獸開口向蒼鷹一行人說著：『吳乃守護瑪納的幻獸－索米里德，專掌管風的管理者，你們開啟了瑪納，這是意味著接受【瑪納的試驗】，來吧！勇敢的冒險者，讓我看看你們的實力，看是否我能認定你們，來吧！勇敢的冒險者，接受風的侵襲吧！』幻獸－索米里德語畢後，發出震耳的吼聲，將兩對羽翼往外伸，看來是幾百年都沒活動吧！

蒼鷹、尹、米契爾，都型戰鬥姿態，準備一接突如其來的【試驗】。

不過蒼鷹到卻微笑著心想『（這就是奇美拉說的吧！風的試驗，呵呵！真有你的）』

索米里德額頭上的綠寶石發出強烈的光芒，聖域中出現三面像是異空間入口的門，出現在蒼鷹一行人面前。

索米里德溫和的說：『來！自己挑選一到門，門後面就是給你們的試驗，前來試驗的冒險者』
語畢後索米里德就轉成颶風消失在聖域中，留下錯愕的三位冒險者。

『沒辦法！既然索米里德都這樣說了，不照作是不行的，我先走了，如果能夠活著出來的話，我們在一同冒險吧！』蒼鷹說完，鷲張開翅膀飛入異空間入口，隨蒼鷹的進入，入口也跟著消失無蹤。

尹和米契爾對看了一下...........

===========================
ooc 
NPC介紹~
名子：索米里德　（風之幻獸）
種族：幻獸
特徵：狼身；額頭鑲有綠寶石(用來發動法術)兩對翅膀(一對大 一對小)，以比例來說ＲＰ人物是－１那索米里德是４０
技能：飛翔、衝撞、爪擊、颶風（用大對翅膀）、風羽
針（小對翅膀）
法術：所有風元素的法術（包含－攻擊性、輔助性、防禦性、特殊性）
行為模式：不明

By 阿米

「吾乃世界之樹．瑪納之守護者－索米里德.....」那名幻獸說著。
「汝等開啟了瑪納，意味著接受試驗，來吧.....」
「勇敢的冒險者，在此證明汝等之實力，接受狂風之洗禮！」祂發出震耳的吼聲，並將兩對羽翼展開。
蒼鷹和尹都進入戰鬥姿態，準備接受突如其來的『試驗』，
而米契爾仍然是靜靜的凝視著索米里德。
索米里德額頭上的綠寶石發出強烈的光芒，在聖域之中，出現三道像是連接異空間的入口，分別落在他們的面前。

「自己選擇一道門...門後之一切，將是汝等之試驗，前來試驗的冒險者.....」索米里德說著，接著便隨一陣颶風消失在面前，留下二名錯愕的冒險者。
「離開了...不是。」米契爾注視剛剛形成在他面前的入口想著。對於方才索米里德的離去並沒有感到太大的驚訝，與蒼鷹和尹的反應相左，
「沒辦法！既然索米里德都這樣說了，不照做是不行的，我先走了，如果能夠活著出來的話，我們在一同冒險吧！」蒼鷹率先進入其中一道入口，
接著便隨著入口消失了。
「...上次和他在一起也是麻煩的要命，我先走了。」尹的表情依然冷淡，一邊說著，也選擇了一道入口。
「『試驗』...我並不打算接受，索米里德...不好意思。」米契爾從其他的方向離去，過沒多久卻回到了原處，
「...『風之術．移動系．迷途之結界』是嗎?看來是非得陪他玩了。」米契爾進入了最後一道入口，
「我並不想傷害任何事物.....」

「豎琴的琴聲....？」華格那住了手，沒刺下去。

另一方面，華格那往那音樂的來源看了過去，一隻狼人一邊彈著琴，一邊朝著他那兒走。

「你是....？」華格那問道。
「唷唷...這身體好熟悉，可又說不上是什麼名字...真是.....對了，我是流浪的詩人，穆魯斯，多多指教。」那名白色的狼人說著。

「你...害怕了，試驗者?」米契爾進入的門口只看到一漆黑的空間，而在他面前的是索米里德。
「不...我只是不打算傷害您，索米里德。」米契爾冷靜的回應著。
「傷害...?」祂似乎認為米契爾的話語是一種輕視。
「我並不想與你對立，也無意接受所謂的『試驗』。」米契爾說著。
「試驗者，這是必須的。」祂對著米契爾揮動著那對較小的羽翼，許多羽針向米契爾襲來。

只見米契爾一手舉起，一塊巨岩擋住了所有的攻擊，羽毛散落了一地。

「這只是我的請求，我無意與你對立...」只見索米里德瞬間衝了過來，欲以利爪攻擊，
米契爾微微向旁邊一移，剛巧閃過索米里德的攻勢。
「任何的東西，都是那麼脆弱的...我只打算去盡力保護.....」米契爾說著。
「在吾之面前，汝只需接受你應該接受之試驗。」祂揮動了那對大型的羽翼，夾帶強烈的龍捲風。
而米契爾卻開啟了另一空間將暴風轉移。
「你知道嗎...這樣子，是會受傷的.....」米契爾眼神溫和，卻必須將烈風的打擊轉移到索米里德身上。
「能夠不戰鬥，不是很好嗎.....」米契爾喚出了地精，雜亂而繁多的藤蔓束縛著索米里德。
而索米里德額上的綠寶石閃出激烈的光芒，是『北極風』.....
「瑪納還需要您的守護，不是嗎?」他啟動了結界，禁錮了索米里德的一切攻擊.....

o==<{o>===============>

【OOC!!】
發覺我把自已寫得愈來愈變態...b


By 蒼鷹

無數的光線從蒼鷹身邊穿梭，也穿插著骸骨漂浮四周，這可能是被試驗的冒險者可悲骸骨吧！四周的景物依舊如一，在這異空間裡根本不知道天地之分，難免令人不爽，隨時間流逝蒼鷹體力漸漸消耗，但始終找不到出口或是試驗的目標。
『嘖！試驗開始了嗎？索米里德你給我出來！不要躲躲藏藏的』不難煩的蒼鷹向周圍大吼，發洩心中的鬱悶。

這充滿光線的空間其實早就是試驗之一，只不過蒼鷹不知道吧了！在這聽不到聲音、看見景象都一樣的地方，普通人早就心中就鬱悶而發瘋，只有心相當堅強的人，才有可能克服。

不知又消失多少時間........

『啊！啊～～呵呵，出口在哪？在哪........』蒼鷹已經要接近崩潰，在原地抓著頭獨自一人說著，嘴角微漏出唾液，眼神恍惚看著前方。

異空間開始四周傳來奇怪的聲音，使蒼鷹更加混亂、憤怒，能源弓以架好箭對準前方，『這些.....這些煩人的東西都給我消失，箭術－破魔雨』能源箭飛向上前方，感覺像是呆子作的傻事，但不過多久無數的箭，就如下雨般落下，奇蹟的是周圍景觀突然破碎，接著而來的是，勾起蒼鷹心中不能抹滅的痛。

『洛可村！怎會....疑風元素！？夏姆雷特！？，難道是.......』眼前的村莊，正是被暴走的風元素、夏姆雷特，銷毀剩灰燼的洛可村。

蒼鷹心中念頭一閃，馬上飛衝向風元素面前，企圖阻擋，可是這邊的景物像是被放映出來似的，風元素穿過蒼鷹身體，繼續前進他們的目標洛可村。

不久村莊的警響起，數十位藍天守衛隊的成員衝出來，捍衛自己的家，可是實力實在差太多了，不一會所有的守備隊，全遭慘死，這對親眼看到的蒼鷹是如此大的衝擊。

蒼鷹看呆了眼，根本沒察覺有東西靠近，......................


By wolf

我與米契爾對談之際，蒼鷹架好弓向我們警惕：「小心！有東西過來了」
一幻獸從瑪納跳下，著地，幻獸說：「吳乃守護瑪納的幻獸－索米里德，專掌管風的管理者，你們開啟了瑪納，這是意味著接受【瑪納的試驗】，來吧！勇敢的冒險者，讓我看看你們的實力，看是否我能認定你們，來吧！勇敢的冒險者，接受風的侵襲吧」語畢，發出吼聲，將兩對羽翼向外伸展。

我們皆行戰鬥姿態，準備接受那幻獸所說的【試驗】
索米里德額上的綠寶石發出強光，突然出現三個【門】之類的黑色空間進入處。
索米里德說：「來！自己挑選一到門，門後面就是給你們的試驗，前來試驗的冒險者」說完，便轉為颶風消失。

「沒辦法！既然索米里德都這樣說了，不照作是不行的，我先走了，如果能夠活著出來的話，我們在一同冒險吧」蒼鷹說完，張開翅膀飛入異空間，入口隨之消失不見。

我和米契爾對望一下，「...上次和他在一起也是麻煩的要命，我先走了。」我說，便頭也不回的走向入口。
踏入那橢圓的【門】，進入後我回頭一望，入口慢慢縮小，關閉。
『無論如何，我絕對要活著踏出這。』心想。

黑色的異空間逐漸明亮，強光後，我已身處一船甲板上。
但船外依舊是黑暗，仍有晃動感，想必仍在海上，且可能是外海。
船上仍有火光，並不會很微弱，所以看的算清楚。
右手從口袋拿出兩顆較大之石頭，左手拿刀警戒。

空氣中有種屍臭味，難道是不死系的敵人….？
『這下不妙….』心想。
我感覺到有東西過來了。

不遠有東西動了起來，四個已死的船員吧。
有的已成骷髏，有些則是腐屍，發出惡臭。
好像是勉強的爬了起來，還遙搖晃晃的。
「吼~」發出叫聲，向我走來。

我使用投擲技能，『這不用快的不行』心想並投出石頭，且是快速形式。
命中，兩隻倒地，但只是暫時，因為我並沒有分析弱點，隨手投罷了。
一骷髏拿起地上的鐵刀，並向我衝來。

揮刀，橫著揮，我躍起閃躲，並用右手揮了他一拳。
骨頭散落一地，要不是我右手手套是有鐵片的，不然我也受不了。
腐屍向我咬來，我轉身閃躲，並將它踢下船。
不然不死系的是會復活的。
而這時先前的兩隻和骷髏又慢慢爬起，接著怪物又逐漸的出現了…..
========================================================================
OOC:
米契爾......我也覺得我自己也把尹寫的...了= ="

----------


## J.C.

By 阿米

「瑪納還需要您的守護，不是嗎?」米契爾啟動了結界，禁錮了索米里德的一切攻擊.....
索米里德頓時失去所有行動能力，祂憤怒的注視著米契爾。

「你知不知道...你該做的，不是忙著測試我們的實力，而是善盡你的責任你知不知道?」米契爾眼中泛著淚光，
「要是有人趁虛而入，毀了這世界樹，你心裡會怎麼想?」
「......」索米里德不發一語。
「你會守護這裡，一定有你的原因.....既然這樣，為什麼又要製造機會讓人去有辦法毀滅這裡?不要說你以為這裡現在只有我們，你能夠確定沒有邪惡想佔據這裡想很久了嗎.....」地精的束縛漸漸的鬆開了，而結界仍然存在。
「你能夠了解那種心情嗎.....」米契爾問著索米里德。

o==<{o>===============>
【OOC!!】
完了完了...立場被我完全倒反過來了(謎XD?)
不過我倒是忘了問蒼鷹為什麼索米里德要守護瑪納了￣▽￣".....(大失敗)


By wolf

『該不會每隻都要踢下去吧….』不耐煩的想著。
怪物增加為7隻，都穿著生前的衣服。
拿出一顆大石，一腐屍衝來，張開大嘴想咬我，而我將石頭砸向它嘴裡。
它在那邊咬著大石，跌坐在地。
『浪費了一顆大石頭….』我為何不用小的咧。
『這樣下去根本就無止境嘛….』眼前的怪物只有增加的趨勢。
就是這樣我才討厭不死系的東西，除非是找到弱點可言，不然通常都得用法術加以驅逐或摧毀。
揮著右拳，將一個一個的骷髏打下。
左手倒也沒閒著，拿著小刀切割那令人厭惡的腐屍身軀。

它們暫時是起不來了吧，再不找找弱點是不行的。
我先湊近骷髏的身體一看，眼位處有些東西。
關節的連結處有些異樣，有種凝固的物體存於其中。
而死後本該腐爛的心臟，居然個個都在跳動，再仔細一瞧，上面有個圖案。
『是試驗者做的吧….活死人。』這些不尋常的現象透出一些可能的東西。

而腐屍呢？那已成紫的皮膚令人作噁，眼位也有些東西在裡頭。
所以心臟照理來說也該是跳動的。

它們又開始動了，有的拿著鐵棒，有些拿著已生鏽的鐵刀，亦或是小刀等任何可攻擊的物品。
看來它們是知道得拿武器才能較輕鬆的解決別人。

『這下真的很麻煩了….』將小刀放回，拿起之前那骷髏拿的鐵刀，握的不是頂順手，我也不是很擅長這種武器，但有總比沒的好。
我砍向骷髏，它的手被我切下，但馬上又接了回去。
再度試試，這次是砍向關節處，掉了下來。
但卻不是預期中的弱點，因為….還是接了回去。

『可惡….船頭的就這樣麻煩，那後頭的不就煩死了？』心想，砍飛了面前準備攻擊的骷髏的頭。
它突然停止了動作，『嗯？』我完全沒料想到這結果。
這時……骷髏做出一個我完全沒想過的行動。

它先是到處找著它的頭，找不著，因為我把頭砍飛到船外去了。
那個缺頭的骷髏便走向另一個骷髏，那骷髏不解的看它。
突然的，缺頭的打了那骷髏的臉一拳，將它的頭拿下，把頭裝在自己身上。
很莫名的，指著現在缺頭的那骷髏笑著。
而它不甘示弱，搶了某倒楣鬼的頭，嘲笑那個衰鬼。
接著就看到那些骷髏搶頭搶成一團，甚至有些頭還飛出船外。
對立成兩部分，沒頭和有頭，打在一起。
混亂之中還可看到一些骷髏狼狽的跑出來撿頭裝上，但是馬上又被搶走。
『….真是夠了』看著這種情況，我實在是無言了。

我稍微呆了下，身後吼聲傳來，我反應不及，挨了一棒，跌地。
「唔！」痛出聲，右肩挨了一棒，『我在搞什麼鬼…竟然忘了腐屍。』
轉身，此時腐屍高舉鐵棒想對跌坐在地上的我來個致命一擊。
========================================================================
OOC:
我怎麼寫出這種詭異的東西阿XD~
尤其是搶頭= ="......

瞬間反應，向左翻滾，【碰！】巨響，打中地板。
左手撐地，轉為蹲姿。
跳起，賞給那腐屍一飛踢，它撞向骷髏群。
那些骷髏像是突然清醒似的，把注意力轉到我身上。
身後有個火把，我用右手拿起，在離我最近的骷髏想從後襲擊時丟向它，因為身上的衣物，火便開始燒它全身。
但火不知為何的很快就熄滅了，趁機揮拳，而骨頭卻馬上散落一地，但我只是輕輕一揮，怎麼會這樣就散了呢？『難道是….！』我拿起其中一關節處的骨頭，那綠色的凝固體已不見，只剩燒焦的痕跡。
『原來那物質是用加熱溶解….！』我推出這結論。

那骷髏卻還是動著掙扎，就在我認為已無危險時，骨頭卻向我飛來。
『什麼！』急忙閃躲，骨頭慢慢組合，但只能組合到一程度，分為四肢和身體與頭，其他骷髏們拿著武器過來，手上的鐵刀早已不知道掉落到哪，只好掏出小刀。

【撲通】一些落海聲響起，畢竟現在是在船首嘛，但是要全部踢下去還是很難。
我刺向骷髏的心臟，【吼~~】悽慘的叫聲，骷髏倒下，隨風風化。
『原來這才是它們的弱點！』明白後撿起那骷髏的生鏽鐵刀，開始展開反攻。
一個個刺向心臟，慘叫聲四起，骷髏們個個風化成沙。
終於是把圍住我的骷髏們給打完了。

再來就是腐屍了，拿著鐵刀，我刺向它們的左胸。
但卻沒有風化或倒地，傷口處只是流著類似血的液體。
『怎麼會…..』我不明白，但還是持續攻擊。
『只好踢下船了嗎？』心想，並退到船首最前方。
腐屍們衝過來，一些不用踢，側身閃躲就可以讓它們自己掉下。
有些死撐著不掉下，就在補一刀。

終於的甲板上的煩人船員骷髏與腐屍們都沒了。
「呼….」稍微喘了口氣，右肩有些疼痛。
『沒事下手下這樣重…..該死的東西。』左手按著痛處想減輕一些疼痛。

走到船側邊，往前眺望，一片黑暗，視野範圍只有船邊幾公尺。
這試驗可真不好受，但我為何會到這船上呢？不懂。
我認識的人當中，有任何人是在船上工作的嘛？在腦海中搜尋記憶。
等等…..好像有一個，是那個人嘛？我記得他最後一次出海後就失蹤了….。

我在甲板上走動，稍微了解一下位置。
這是艘大船，有些地板腐舊，踩下去可能就會卡進去。
船帆布已破舊不堪，上面的破洞風吹過會有【嗚嗚~】的聲響。
船桅好像只要用力一拳就可以打斷。
尾端和船首高低不同，後方有船長室，門還咿咿啊啊的被風吹動發出聲響。
靠著船側往船身瞧，很高，船身側邊有很多的窗子，想必是船員室和其他房間。

往下看時，我聽到了許多沉重的腳步和一些怪物會發出的呻吟聲，且向我這邊來，我反應性的回頭一看…..
=========================================================================
OOC:
突然發現我寫的還蠻快的......bbb(星期天真好~XD)

那些腐屍又爬回來了，全身是水，掉到海裡還可以爬回來，我只能說聲佩服佩服了。
『煩死了』臉部肌肉不自覺的抽動。
我選擇隱匿，想走入船長室偵查一下。
但那些腐屍卻包圍住我。
『怎麼會？……』照理來說是看不到我的，它們卻可以精準的朝我的位置攻擊。
連忙閃躲，一下棍的一下刀，有時甚至直接咬過來。

恢復回狀，我的身軀又出現在船上。
不知道弱點在哪，只能隨便攻擊。

打向腹部，砍斷雙腿，打斷雙手，連砍頭，一切無效。
『這些腐屍也強的詭異了吧….』我邊喘氣邊拿著刀砍著眼前的怪物。
那些腐屍不斷復活讓我失去耐心。

頂多只能奪走它們的武器，丟到海中，使自己的傷害降到最低。
終於只剩下我自己手中的鐵刀了，腐屍們只能靠肉搏戰了。

但對方有10來隻，我只好邊使用鐵刀邊踹它們。
不能丟下船，只是白費力氣而已。

它們把我包圍住，我跳起攻擊，踢中其中一隻，轉身攻擊後方的腐屍。
但寡不敵眾，而我也不知其弱點。
在我背後的腐屍逮住了我，我極力想掙脫時，旁邊的奪走了我的刀。
我想辦法去踹它們，還是沒辦法。

它們用腳踹用手打，好像是想報復似的。
『再不想想辦法我是會被活活打死的….』無法閃躲，只能縮成一團呈防禦狀態。
血紅的雙眼看著腐屍，緊盯它們的動作。

它們只是單調的持續用腳和手攻擊，基本而言閃躲可行。
『難道真的沒弱點嗎…..這些怪物。』心裡開始有些放棄。
每個地方都打過了，就是不能讓它們死。

（要找到敵人的弱點，要先能冷靜的下出判斷）心底響起這句話來，好吧…..想辦法讓自己冷靜下來，不被怒氣給衝昏了頭。

（即使是神，或是惡魔，只要找出弱點，就可一擊擊斃。）
既然叫做弱點，就代表可以給予重創，這我不是不明白。

（把所有可能性全想過一次，只要可行，就去攻擊！）
可能性……我有全想過嘛？好像沒有，回想剛剛的情況，骷髏和腐屍同樣是已死的東西，而骷髏的弱點在心臟，可是腐屍的心臟卻不可行……。

（只要是生物，就會有弱點！世上是不會有完美的敵人的。）
是阿，如果這爛腐屍就沒弱點，那我看這世界早就被腐屍佔領了。
眼睛看著仍在攻擊的腐屍，我已被打到快沒了知覺。

視線落到了腐屍的頭部，『我記得之前檢查時…眼窩好像有什麼東西…..』突然想起，緊盯著眼窩處，眼窩裡是紅色的，而且只有左眼窩有。
『就試試吧！』我衝撞前方的腐屍，倒地，我趴在它身上。
真是夠噁了，我迅速的拔出小刀，刺那紅色的部位。
腐屍停止了掙扎，我跳開，它腐爛而隨後消失不見。

腐屍的心臟被放在左眼窩中，心臟萎縮變小，這是那個試驗者故意的嘛？先讓我看到骷髏的心臟，讓我在攻擊腐屍時反應性的打向左胸。

總言之我稍微鬆了口氣，面對前面其他的腐屍群，我不再放棄或恐懼。
【吼~~~】最後的一聲，終於解決了，頓時輕鬆不少。

要不是那時突然想到了那老太婆的訓話，我想我早就死了吧。
那老太婆如果知道我這樣想，她一定會大笑三聲說：「哈哈哈！聽我的話準沒錯吧，小鬼頭！你還未夠班阿！」
真是的！那老太婆….。

反正甲板上沒了敵人，那我先吃個乾糧再繼續吧，反正往船的內部走一定會有敵人的，試驗不就是這樣嘛？
拿起乾糧和水，開始補充體力。
========================================================================
OOC:
本日第三篇......(因為做完功課非常輕鬆的呆狼)


By 庫羅

趁著黑豹獸人注意力分散的那一瞬間，基於本能，當下逃離了那個地方...
迷霧森林還是一樣的寂靜，不管再怎麼跑，也只有草木、霧，與被阿爾驚嚇的
小動物們不時的竄過，天漸漸亮了起來，晨曦照亮黑夜，換來白晝的光明與大
地相伴隨，朝陽將光輝灑落在這森林裡，似乎稍稍的去除了霧氣，陽光透過濃
霧無聲地映照在阿爾的身上。

奔跑了一段距離，身上的傷痛不斷的侵襲痛覺神經，阿爾不再像先前那樣暴動
了，速度緩慢下來，呼吸也變得更急促了，拖著沉重的身體，突然有一股想要
吼叫的衝動，但此時已力不從心，毒性的發作，讓阿爾無力再起阿爾停了下來
靜靜的佇立在森林的羊腸小道裡，一動也不動....獸人強大的生命力，正與毒相
衝亙，或許是這原因吧...現在還可以站在這裡的...原因
連傷口復原的機會也沒有，右肩還是不斷的在淌血.....
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
                                      越過千夜的記憶
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
嗯~又是一個清爽的早晨~   
阿爾深呼吸了一口氣，想吸進一些早晨清新的空氣 
阿爾坐在樹幹上望著天邊，希望哪一天也可以到天空的盡頭去看看有什麼
東西存在。

在斯達卡鎮裡，只有他與其他的小孩們不一樣，
有著琥珀般的毛、大耳，黑鼻與一條長長的尾巴，就算是和同歲的小孩站在
一起，也比其他人來得高大一點。

為什麼只有我跟其他人不一樣呢....

阿爾常常這樣想，不過卻沒人告訴他為什麼
阿爾也不會覺得孤獨，因為鎮裡的人都對他很好，不會因為他跟別人不一
樣而排斥他。

「小特、小特!」     遠方一名女孩的聲音吸引阿爾的注意
「我就知道你又在這邊混了，小心被罵哦」
啊啊  歐卡利娜  是妳呀
「厚，跟你說過幾次了，你可以叫我小娜娜呀」 
唔...少噁了你~~~!! 害我全身的毛都豎起來了

阿爾動作矯捷的從樹上跳了下來，拍了拍身上的灰後，往那女孩的方向走去

有什麼事情呀，讓你笑成這樣~?
「婆婆託我去對面的的村子買混合藥劑用的草藥回來，那兒離翟吉克斯並不
遠，順道一起來去參觀遺跡要不要~?上次跟姊姊去過一次，那邊風景棒的很
呢!」
好呀!現在就出發吧~!   我還沒看過遺跡呢，因為那傢伙總是把我看得死死的
不讓我去那邊~          
阿爾毫不考慮的就答應了
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
領隊:歐卡利娜  同行:阿爾弗烈特加入
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
「謝謝小特~!有你跟著一起去就不會無聊了」 歐卡利娜微笑著對阿爾說

才出發沒多久，出斯達卡鎮北門不遠處，在那裡遇見了一個陌生的身影
蓋著頭，穿著連肩的披風，雖看不出臉，不過可以知道這個人並不是鎮
裡的人

你就是那個安洛的獸鬼吧.... 這個"被詛咒"的小孩.. 

統馭大地之元的蓋亞...吾在這與儂誓約! 
出來吧! 地靈獸!

二話不說就喚出了兩隻地靈蜘蛛往阿爾們襲來，被這突如其來的陌生人所
攻擊，兩個小孩自然是瞬間被地靈縛倒在地上動彈不得

「放心，那女孩與我無怨無仇，我是不會傷害他的，頂多...讓他中毒
   痛苦而死...哼哼哼....倒是你....四年前怨恨，今天我要你血債血還!!」

利娜!!!!                 為了救利娜，阿爾使勁力氣的往地靈的
肚子上一打，可惜這一下非但沒有將地靈獸打倒在地，還讓阿爾的手痛了許久

「正如其名，牠們的皮膚有如大地一般堅硬，現在的你是沒辦法打倒牠們的...
   困獸之鬥...這名詞還真是適合現在的你啊...」
「使用土變化。沙葬埋了他!!」

唷唷唷，是哪個傢伙這麼礙眼啊?」

城外走過來一名帶著巨劍的虎獸人，指著那名召喚士說著
「少在這礙事..不想死就快滾...」

「誰礙事啦，我只想告訴你，你擋到本大爺的去路啦~!!看到兩隻
   蠢蛋擋在那邊就不爽!!」

話才說完就拿起身邊的退魔腕輪，虎獸人引出手環，讓它發出強烈的光芒
，轉換成"立場"射向那兩隻地靈獸，如球般的光芒封住了地靈獸的任何動
作，包括沙葬，這使得沙蓋到只剩鼻子還在的阿爾撿回一條命。

喝啊啊啊啊!   "天。霸。封。神"!!      

被砍到的地靈獸瞬間化為幻光，連個屍塊也沒留下

「如何?還有怨言嗎?還是你想召喚個更強的來跟我打?本大爺隨時奉陪
   還是我現在就幹掉你?沒召喚的召喚師應該很嫩的，哈哈哈哈哈哈哈

「可惡..我會再捲土重來的...當然，跟那小子扯上關係的你也不會有好
   下場的....」  說完轉身就走了...

「哼，誰要跟這乳臭未乾的小鬼有關係啊，又不是倒了八輩子的楣，
   我只是看不慣你欺負弱小而已」 虎獸人對那名召喚士說道

去，流鼻涕的小鬼! 平時只會玩，也不會多多鍛練身體充實自已!
要是魔物就像剛剛那樣攻過來，你怎麼保護你自已!
沒用的傢伙，連一名女孩子也保護不好
所以我說我最討厭人類的小鬼了! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
阿爾此時驚醒過來

我、我怎麼會在這裡...頭好暈....  
又....狂暴化了嗎.....   我.... 
唔....毒?    阿爾再度感到一陣暈眩....
不知什麼時侯中毒的...想不起來...
還好沃克幫我準備的急救箱我還帶在身上的小袋子裡
不然這次我想應該完蛋了吧....
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
阿爾吃下了解毒藥，並包紮了右肩上的傷口
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
不曉得是什麼劇毒...全身、好麻....
等毒中和還要多久呢..... 看來是有一段時間沒法亂動了吧...

呼.....呼......                 真痛苦... 原來中毒是這種感覺.....利娜....
看來我回來得好好感謝沃克了....還有，婆婆的藥....      
阿爾的意思模糊起來，沒有繼續再多想什麼
只是靜靜的坐在那邊....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
時間拉回6年前的斯達卡一下@@
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
將~ 看! 退魔手環!!  這可是我拼了命在遺跡找到得寶物啊
如何?送你吧~
以後你家的小沃克也會用到的~

我說泰格爾啊....你別老是擅自跑到那種危險的地方，這樣
子我會很困擾的呢...     一個上了年紀的男子對著泰格爾說著

沒關係、沒關係的啦~   你之前可是曾經幫過我很大的忙呢!
這一點回報，算什麼!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ooc
呼，寫完了@@
關於台詞部份~
泰格爾看到被埋在沙裡的阿爾，只是單純的認為他是鎮裡的小孩之一
並沒有多想，所以才會講說他是人類。

地靈蜘蛛:
兩前腳有如鐮刀般型態，外型是蜘蛛，身體則有如岩塊一般堅硬
使用泥沙系咒文，低等的魔獸之一，由他人從元素之一召喚
要是召喚師本身技術不足，那麼，也只能喚出幾隻魔獸而已

沙葬:將敵人全身用沙困起來的技巧之一，使獵物無法呼吸後再進行進食
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
有寫錯還是不知道的我再改@@
寫了一早上，頭都暈了~"~  到後來都快亂寫了...............b

By 蒼鷹

===========
ooc~
既然有人問瑪納、試驗和索米里德的情報，那就來講解一下吧！
瑪納～所有靈魂回歸的地方，瑪納的存在是為了保持世界的平衡而出現的，通常瑪納旁都會有守護獸來保護瑪納遭到破壞，其實瑪納本身也能做出防禦的動作。
魔法師部分相信，瑪納是他們魔力的來源，是的！沒錯瑪納不只創造出生命也創造出【魔力】
基本的魔力源就是瑪納創造出來的，但是貪得無饜的生物，已經找出如何【破壞瑪納平衡】的方法，來使魔力對自己更加有利。

瑪納的試驗～
瑪納本來都是處於沉睡狀態，當有人開啟瑪納的封印或是破壞時候，保護瑪納的幻獸就會出現，來考驗或是制裁，當考驗者通過幻獸考驗時（每種幻獸考驗都不相同），將會得到一股新力量，相對的破壞瑪納的侵入者幻獸是不會留情面給的，還有當進行考驗時，瑪納會處於形體消失狀態，用普通方法是看不出來的，瑪納不只一顆，目前只知有風、火、水、土這四顆。
ｐｓ。當瑪納幻獸出現時，代表著有一股邪惡勢力正在清醒，所以瑪納需要真正有實力的冒險者來守這片大地

索米里德～
守護位在【謎霧森林】的世界樹－瑪納（風），巨大的狼身，長有兩對羽翼，一大一小的，額頭鑲一顆綠寶石，考驗是【內心】，擅長使用風系法術，移動時候身體周圍有【魔力壁】狀態，
【魔力壁】－能對魔力有所抵抗，而減少傷害，如果用到相同屬性時候，將會吸收轉變成能源供自己利用，幻獸是不會死亡的，除非【真正】瑪納枯萎，不然幻獸死亡後，還是會從瑪納重生的。

（小寫一下。。。如果還有問題就用ＯＯＣ問吧）


By 阿米

「你能夠了解那種心情嗎.....」米契爾問著索米里德。
陷入了一陣沉默，然而米契爾感到一陣莫名的暈眩感。

「試驗者，現在才是真正的開始...」索米里德緩緩步入另一端的黑暗，而結界隨著米契爾的昏迷而消失。

「...這裡是?」米契爾彷彿回到了從前，眼前的情景歷歷在目。
「不知道爸爸和媽媽還在不在，姊姊呢...」他心想著。
「有了...我還記得是這裡.....」我走到了我熟悉的一間房子，打了開門，「我回來了!」
「.....」沒有人在裡面。比起血腥的屍首，如此寂靜的景象更令人感到空虛。
「對啊...我怎麼忘記了，現在他們都不在了，只是...為什麼這房子還在呢?」米契爾壓抑住內心的重重疑惑，開始回憶起從前的種種。

不自覺的，他走到了他渡過好幾歲月的那個地方。
「老師?」他仍然打開了房門，裡頭仍然是空蕩蕩的。

他回憶起在這學習魔法的種種回憶，
第一次失去家人...
第一次與恩師鬥嘴...
第一次打破成見...
第一次成功施法的喜悅...
第一次離別...

「老師...你現在過得好嗎?」米契爾一邊想著。
想起那名救他於戰亂之中卻還一度跟他鬧脾氣，
之後不但還沒有拋棄他，且把他扶養帶大，教導著一切道理，並苦心指導他魔法奧秘的魔族。

他靜靜的站在屋前，回想著過去的日子，
一名熟悉的身影，慢慢的靠近米契爾，並且引起了他的注意。

「阿米...」
「...姊姊?」
「阿米，你回來看我啊?我好高興.....」她帶著無限的欣喜與滿足的表情。
「姊姊....」米契爾一股腦兒的將他的頭往她的懷裡塞，只看到她輕輕的安撫著米契爾。
「阿米...怎麼了?」
「大家都不見了...只有我一個人.....」米契爾依偎在他所謂『姊姊』的懷裡，傷心的說著。
「阿米...不要怕喔，姊姊在這裡.....」她溫柔的說著，米契爾靜靜的入眠。

「小咪~乖乖的喔...等一下就帶你去買你最喜歡的東西。」
「咪.....」
「據傳聞，這裡有盜匪出沒，弟兄們!把這裡的人通通殺了!寧可錯殺，也不可讓任何一個賊子溜了!!」
「啊!!!!!」

「不要!!」米契爾從再一次的昏迷中清醒，他看著周遭的一切...什麼也沒有，
只有那屋子。
「...是夢?」米契爾看著驚魂未定的自已，開始覺得自已真是蠢得要命。
「姊姊...也不在呢。」他站起身，四處晃著。

他看到了一處凸起的地方，一塊寫著『妮可』的木板，略微歪斜的落在那裡，
顫抖的字體，依稀可以見到那名立碑者的心情。

「姊姊.....」他凝視著那裡，
「如果說，沒有妳的話...我現在也許不會在這裡.....」
「能不能告訴我，妳現在過得好不好.....姊姊.....」他含著淚，癱倒在那裡。

他再一次在漆黑的空間回復知覺，一隻小貓中箭的畫面就這麼剛巧的映入他的眼簾。
隨著急速轉變的尖叫聲，襯著那些士兵的暄鬧聲。而他呆立在這些雜亂的聲音之間。

「姊姊!!」他看著一名和他極為相似的小男孩，拚命的施展所有的白魔術在為那名女子急救，
可以見到那慌張的面孔，他的眼中只帶著慘淡的灰色。

他像木頭人似的僵直在那裡，看著那名小男孩抱著那女子默默的離開，
和那名想要再補他一箭的指揮官活生生的被送入扭曲空間的景象。
他再一次的體會那種拚了命也挽救不了的無助感。

「該走的，一定得離去不可......是嗎?」眼淚早已流乾的他，靜靜的說著，
「不能再離開之後，才覺得痛不欲生...不能在失去之後，才懂得珍惜......是嗎?」

「試驗者，你已經明白了?」索米里德再一次從黑暗中現身。
「嗯......」米契爾輕輕的說著。
「去吧，你的試驗已經結束了......」祂溫和的說著。
「對不起...之前沒有搞清楚就隨便對您出手。」米契爾帶著內疚說著。
「毋需在意...吾之生命來源本自於瑪納，即使吾之身被毀滅，仍可得到重生......」
「謝謝...您剛才也沒有用全力吧?」米契爾說著。
「測試只是吾之使命。汝非邪者，毋需予以制裁。離開吧。」索米里德依然沉靜的說著。
「嗯.....」米契爾慢慢走向那帶有光線的另一端，他回頭看著索米里德，
「瑪納...真的很令人感覺到溫暖.....」他微笑著，而他似乎也能感受到索米里德內心的波動。
「汝等之路，仍然漫長.....」祂再一次回到那無盡的黑暗之中。

「阿米?阿米?」
「怎麼又是這麼熟悉的聲音.....」米契爾在倦了的心裡無奈的喊著，「不要又是試驗.....」

By MINE

ooc...
原本想和阿爾跟穆魯斯同隊的....RP的不確定性好高啊^^""
----本文----
   「逃掉了啊....」我從豎琴的琴聲裡回過神來，那虎妖已經逃了，不遠處還聽到他逃走的腳步聲。雖然對小白不好意思，不過那傢伙是死是活跟我沒什麼關係，只要不再礙到我就好了。小白正在我背上裡沉沉的睡者。

   我站了起來，往之前丟下背包還有那虎妖行李的地方走去。那個自稱是穆魯斯的白狼人還在那邊，我對著他說道「....我們是不是在哪裡見過？」
---本文結束!!----
ooc....
寫的好短啊@@""


By 庫羅

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
                        聽著微風所帶來的搖籃曲
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
身上有一半都是血....  想起了不想憶起的過去....

霧............散了?

帶點暖氣的風就這麼的往阿爾身上吹送，剎那間讓阿爾感到溫暖了起來

這陣風真不會挑時間，這樣只會讓我更想睡而已呀
不過，還真是舒服呢... 不曉得是哪裡吹來的風呢

阿爾靠在樹下邊吹著風，邊把眼睛閉了起來........

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ooc 
我終於把時間拉上來一點點了@@  

【rp補完計劃未完待續~】

By 阿米

「跑掉了啊...真是急性子。」那名狼人心想著，
「真的很眼熟，不過啊...又不大一樣...是我多心了?」
華格那起了身，往之前丟下背包還有那虎妖行李的地方走去，小白在華格那的背上睡著。
而穆魯斯還在那邊，華格那對著他說道：「你還沒有回答我的問題呢....我們是不是在哪裡見過？」
「我說過了，我只是一名浪跡天涯的旅者，音樂只是我的興趣。」穆魯斯微笑的說著。
「至於...在什麼地方見過呢?我覺得我應該告訴你，這可以算是一件稀鬆平常的事情。」穆魯斯將他自已的行李向背後一甩。

米契爾仍然靜靜的躺在瑪納的身邊，
四周仍然寧靜而閑適，大概是只有世界之樹才能散發出的一種特殊魔力吧?

「...唔」過了許久，米契爾終於有點知覺。
「剛剛的聽覺，也是幻覺?」他看著無人的聖域，四處望著。
「是這樣子的啊...這一切都是幻覺.....」他在心裡自嘲著。
「可是...好溫暖，好像有一股內在的力量支持著我.....」

過了許久，米契爾仍然沒有起身離開此地的心情，
「姊姊...妳現在看得到這片天空嗎?真的好美...好想分享給妳.....」他看著天空許久，心裡默默的想著，
「也許，姊姊就在天空的那一端看著我、守護著我...也說不一定.....」他想著，又靜靜的靠在瑪納的旁邊。

----------


## J.C.

By wolf

休息了一下，體力恢復了不少。
輕輕推開門，【咿阿~】走進內部。
內部的小房間只放個單純的桌椅，我走向樓梯。
放輕腳步，側身慢慢下樓梯，【嘎嘰~】天阿，這樓梯簡直快爛了。
裡面很黑，還好我眼睛好，這都得感謝老爸老媽的遺傳。

適應了黑暗，走廊的木板許多已老舊不堪，這除了走廊外，就是房間而已吧。
有些房間的門沒關上，稍微看了看，這層的應該都是船員的房間。
走廊牆壁上吊著已無法使用的油燈。
這裡散發出的，就是種無法散去的詭異氣息。

往前走，一轉角，轉過後是一個樓梯。
走了下去，應該是船員們用餐的地方吧。
桌上是用抹布都得用力擦才能乾淨的厚灰，讓人不禁開始推測這船荒廢多久。
椅子與桌之間連接著許多蜘蛛絲。

一房間，推門進入，是處理食物的房間。
生鏽已久的用具，已發霉的布包，這裡濕氣也太重了些。
離開廚房，上樓梯走回走廊。
走向另一頭時，有個房間吸引到我的注意。
這門把上特意加了鎖，門上寫著（特別室）。

這是什麼用途的房間呢？蹲下身看著鎖想了下。
反正現在應該是不會有什麼怪物，先進去瞧瞧吧。
那鎖已生鏽，拿出一顆大石，用力敲，壞了。

我推開門，房間裡放的是個桌子和椅。
好像也沒什麼特別的，晃了下，準備出去時，瞄到角落地板的一個突起把環。
看了看，是道暗門的環，拉了下，起不來。
只好用力的拔，【嘰~~】隨著刺耳的聲音響起，暗門也打開。
是個小梯，小心的爬了下去，眼前的是個不大也不小的房間。

房內可見類似大鐵籠的囚禁室。
閉氣，因為有股屍臭。

冰冷的欄杆，上面還有許多痕跡，應該是被囚禁者想盡辦法的想逃出去的破壞。
欄杆後的牆壁上，沾滿了深色已乾的液體，是想死吧，這些人。

轉身，是個腐屍，但好像沒發現我似的想走回監牢。
稍微吐了口氣，這腐屍突然轉回頭，好像現在才發現我的存在。
它向我衝來，但我只是稍微吐氣，所以又閉了氣。
說也奇怪，它竟然又打住，不解的往回走。

『這該不會又被我矇到了吧….』又有了一個對付腐屍的辦法。
只要閉氣，它們好像就感覺不到活人的氣息。
順手的，解決了這隻。

走回上面，尋找類似船長室的地方，那裡應該會有些什麼的。
到處找，最後只剩一間房，門裝飾的十分華麗，但也陳舊不堪。
推開門，突然…..
==================================================================
OOC:
我要在三篇內解決這個試驗......三篇....(催眠中= ="....)

推開門，忽然亮了起來。
『這傢伙肯定是自戀狂……』頭上一大滴汗的我想。
因為房內四周的牆壁，天花板和地板全都是鏡製。
而一些地方也擺了掛鏡。
『這跟那人的習慣的確相似……至少這人肯定會這樣』
房內很亮，光源也不知從哪來的。
裡面不知是清空了還是怎地，只剩個老舊的木桌。
木桌上擺著鏡子，『夠了真是……四邊都鏡子還嫌不夠喔？』對於這人的習慣我受不了想著。

拉開抽屜，灰塵飄起，【咳咳】輕咳兩聲。
一本老舊的日記，一副破損的眼鏡和一支筆。
簡簡單單，就這三個擺在抽屜。

『這人的物品是被拿光了喔？』拿起日記。
吹開封面的灰，上頭寫著：船長的私密日記~不可以偷看唷(心)
『這傢伙的怪癖真是多到不行了……』就在我要翻開那詭異的日記時，我不經意的瞄過桌上鏡中，有個奇怪的人影。

回頭，空無一物，只有看到自己在鏡中的反射。
『多心了？……』想繼續剛才的動作。

突然一影從我面前的鏡中飄了出來，我反射性的倒退。
一個幽靈飄了出來，從衣著看來，是船長沒錯。

戴著一副白色面具，上面還有幾道痕跡。
眼洞中透出的是深紅的瞳。
頭戴一頂帽，身穿大衣。
右手原是手腕處卻裝了一把長刀，上頭的血斑還清楚可見。
左腳是鐵的義肢，尾端為圓柱狀。

「原來是尹阿……好久不見囉。」那幽靈故作輕鬆的說著。
「是沒錯。」放下手中的日記說道。

「哦呵呵呵，沒想到你會來看我這已被人遺忘的帥哥呢。」幽靈高八度的笑著。
「夠了，在那誰不知你自戀洛森？」這傢伙該不會就是這試驗的頭目吧。

「都成幽靈了還有啥用？」語氣變的不好。
「……當試驗把關。」緊盯著他。

先是一陣沉默，隨後洛森狂笑起來。
「沒錯，你還是一樣敏銳……那你就準備死吧！」未說完，便衝來。
這刀砍的快，來不及閃躲，只好伸出右手防禦。

【鏘！】一聲，他的刀與我右腕的鐵護手垂直。
「想不到你還有這護手。」我感覺到他加重力道。
不發一語，我壓低姿勢撐著。

「這護手還挺不錯的，能撐我這把好刀。」他舉高右手，我趕緊跳開。
沒料到他從原本的由上至下的砍，馬上轉為由上轉左的揮。

抬高下巴，右腳往後踏，閃過攻擊。
拔出小刀，往前踏步劃過白色面具。
【喀啦】面具一分為二，落地。

猙獰的臉浮現，一道刀疤狠狠的將他的臉醜化。
眼因刀疤緣故，顯的一大一小。
鼻樑可看出過去的英挺，現在看來卻因傷弄得凹凸不平。
嘴一邊是邪笑，另邊嘴角卻為無表情的下垂，大概是神經麻痺的問題。
帽下的頭髮十分凌亂。
眼中是深深的憤恨，往尹看去。

「你怎變這模樣啦。」諷刺語句從嘴裡說出。
「別說你忘了，這可是你造成的！」恨不得殺了我的目光投向我。
「我沒忘…但這是你自己活該的。」步向前，刀鋒逼近他的臉。
「要不要讓我再來一刀……？」邪笑著。

這策略只有兩種結果，一是威嚇成功然後找出弱點並擊退，二是失敗而激怒對方。
答案顯然是後者，他絲毫不恐懼的笑著。
「我可是幽靈呢……」說完，將自己的刀刺向身體，穿過，但刺破大衣。
雖然形體已逝，但衣物等實體仍在這世上。

「但我身上的物品還是可以隨我控制唷…」揮揮鐵刀，耍帥。
【糟糕……】那不就不能攻擊了？我逐漸退後，拉開距離。

他見狀，便開始朝我攻擊。
刀橫向一揮，我瞬間趴為伏姿。

他用義肢想往我頭踩，我雙手一撐，彈開。
在我彈開還未平衡時，他右手便往前一刺。
左腳一蹬趕緊閃開。

「看來你被調教的不錯嘛。」持續著攻擊。
沒法回答，只要稍個不注意，我就會被那刀砍死。
「唷，看來這樣打不中你嘛，那我換個方式吧。」他漸漸往下融入鏡中。

【！】四面八方都是鏡子，完全不會知道他會從哪冒出。
環顧四週，靜悄悄的毫無動靜。
=====================================================================
OOC:
要惡搞又不惡搞   要正經又不正經中= =b.....

「呵呵呵」又是那高八度的笑法，『會在哪？』警戒著四周。
「在你下面啦~」聽到這話時，洛森的刀鋒已在我眼前。
【鏘】用小刀敲開，隨後他的身影又消失。
『根本就毫無聲音來源……！』來回的看著每個地方，怕一不小心就被擊中。
「哈哈」洛森出現尹後方，揮刀，尹往後踏閃過。
洛森加快揮砍速度，尹不時的後退、往左往右、跳起。
「唔…！」刀鋒擦過尹的左臉，緩緩流下一道血痕。

尹不服輸似的往前一踏，想要用小刀打掉鐵刃。
洛森往右後旋轉一圈，刀身擊中尹，是個巧妙的防禦兼攻擊並進的招式。
尹身體遭受一大擊，往後彈開撞向老舊的木桌。

木桌經不起這一撞擊，往後打向鏡面，肢解。
「說真的…你的刀要保養了。」雖然是很重的一砍，但是尹身上的傷口並不深。
「呵呵，等等你就說不出話了…我要讓你知道我所承受過的痛苦，呵呵呵…」奸險的表情浮上洛森扭曲不堪的臉，用著一種令人不寒而慄的音調說著。

忽然躍起，往尹所在處想刺下，尹側滾馬上往後跳，鐵刀削過髮稍。
【鏘】尹左手握著刀柄，右手抵著刀背，承受著洛森的刀壓力。
「你也只能到這地步阿？…對付你這種盜賊，幽靈拿手的很！」挑釁的語氣。
尹兩手抵著刀往左推開洛森的刀，馬上跳開由鏡組成的牆角。

洛森又消失在鏡中，尹此時在約此空間的中央一帶。
『距離四方都這樣遠…那不是從下就是上了！』尹想。
此時洛森的刀尖從尹的下方浮出，尹反應性的往上跳。
突然，洛森從上方天花板出現，用蠻鈍的刀身用力一砍。
「阿！」完全跟不上洛森出現時機的尹，背部被這樣砍，馬上撞上地板，和地板做了最親密的接觸。

掙扎的爬了起來，還搖晃搖晃的『我終於知道什麼是地心引力了……』尹抽動著嘴角，一邊站穩。
但洛森還是快速的出現在尹前方，並狠狠的給了尹一踢，由於那義腳是鐵所製，又踢中腹部，撞擊力過大導致尹往後飛了出去，一頭撞上靠在牆邊的落地鏡。
【鏘啷】落地鏡破裂，一片片掉到同為鏡的地板。

尹還是靠在牆上，但並不是失去了意識，只是暫時站不起來。
平滑的鏡牆流下了一道道鮮紅的血，尹的頭髮染上血，而血的主人正在努力的用牆當支撐站起。
「呵呵……知道什麼叫痛了嗎…？」洛森緩緩走向尹。
『嗚…這傢伙在鏡子裡的速度怎麼會這麼快…？』尹死瞪著越來越接近的洛森。
尹看著附近的鏡牆想：『等等…如果把鏡牆砸破，搞不好就可以阻止他了！』

邊想著，尹將背包袋裡的一個大石拿出。
「你想做什麼阿~？」洛森十分慵懶的看著尹的行動。
將石塊用力的砸到地板的鏡，一聲極大的聲響，鏡子完全破碎，已經可以看到原來的木板地了。
看到這樣，洛森也沒多說什麼，就只是呆呆的看著尹拿出石頭將一面面的鏡牆砸破一個洞。
就在每面鏡都被砸完後，洛森的身體出現了變化……
========================================================================
OOC:......在一篇....在一篇就好了>Q<~"
(這試驗真是寫太多了= =b.....)

洛森一下子增為7個，這讓尹的表情完全沉重下來。
「哈哈…你原本以為這樣就能打倒我？…錯！我每個鏡牆中都有我的鏡分身，所以你這樣做反而是同時釋放出我的6個鏡分身…」洛森們的表情好像是早料到似的，一個個都看著尹。
「哈哈哈哈，這下你是加速你的死亡罷了！」洛森群們大笑。
尹撿起飛出去時掉落的小刀，打算打掉其中一個洛森的鐵刀。
閃過，並順勢踢了一腳，尹往前跌。

「對了，順便一提…我的分身的武器都是貨真價實的，並不是幻影唷~(心)」帶著語意不明的口氣，頭上似乎冒出個大心的洛森說。

尹仍不放棄的攻向一個洛森，【鏘！鏘！鏘！】以小刀連三擊試圖將鐵刀擊落。
眼角餘光瞄到右有鐵刀砍來，尹趕緊閃過。
閃躲時後有一敵，趕緊半轉身用右腕抵住落下的鐵刀。
左手拿著的小刀頂住另一敵人的壓力。

當然其他5隻也不會閒著，紛紛朝尹攻擊。
頂開鐵刀，跳起閃躲時，跳上某人的鐵刀，並拿小刀瞬間一刺。
【啪啷】終於有把鐵刀脫離了主人的手腕。

其他的6個洛森仍對尹展開攻擊，刺擊、劈、砍、揮樣樣來。
而那個洛森跑去慢慢的將鐵刀接回靈體。
尹不時的躍起、轉身、蹲下、側身或是硬擋下各攻擊。

但只要是活在這世上的生物，都是會累的。
基於這句話的道理，且尹仍在緩緩流下血液，顯得越來越吃力。
『……身子像在水裡般的沉重…』得集中注意力和發揮敏銳反應才能閃躲過的多人多角度多面攻擊，對尹來說，更是一大考驗。

就在連第七位都回來加入戰局時，尹對一洛森的攻擊動作判定錯誤，被刀尖擦過頸部。
這下尹的節奏瞬間被打亂，洛森們看此狀況便一擁而上。
先是被刀身打中頭部傷口，同時間，另一敵踹向尹的腳。
尹馬上失去平衡，要閃躲前方一揮擊的刀身，結果因距離判定失準，刀尖劃破胸口的衣服，留下傷口。

手臂被刀身砍中，此時腹部也被刀身揮砍重擊。
「嗚阿！」要知道，腹部被重擊的話，是會暫時無法呼吸的。
想當然的，尹就只能在地上拼命的抱著肚子尋找空氣。
但他還有閉氣這技能，在過了3秒後才想起，便暫時的停止呼吸。

不過攻擊還是持續著，狠狠的擊中每個部位。
「雖然我們的刀身比較鈍，但重擊多次還是可以讓你失血過多的！」的確，尹流的血漸漸的像是宣染般，在衣物擴散，木地板更可看到滴落的血。
銀灰色的毛髮漸漸染紅，是頭部的傷口在流血。

尹的身體越見虛弱，雖然意識還算清楚，但手腳有些不聽使喚。
只能不甘心的瞪著眼前的敵人們，那銳利的眼神仍不變，絲毫沒有一絲絕望或恐懼。
「哼，我最討厭的就是看到你這種眼神……即使像現在的獲勝機率連1﹪都不到卻還是這種永不放棄的眼神…看了就令人厭惡！」說完，又狠狠的砍下一刀。

「你錯了…只要還有大於0的機率…就可能成功…」躺在地上的尹冒出這句。
「啥？」洛森們不爽的看著地上的尹。
「還不懂嗎…這種不放棄的心是最重要的！」尹流出的血越來越多，在重點傷口部位處，把地板染紅，形成小血灘。

突然的狼人型態的尹轉換成狼型態，因血染而成了一隻血色的狼。
蹣跚的站起，看著眼前比他高大許多的敵群。
「還不過就只是隻狼？…呵呵呵…可笑！」完全不知害怕的敵人們嘲笑著。

往前逼近一個洛森，緊盯著，突然的跳起，咬向一幽靈頭部。
撕裂。這幽靈被徹底撕裂。
「怎麼會？！」洛森們退後一步，驚恐的望著尹。
「你們把藏在我體內的特殊技能給引出來了…」尹撕裂著其他的靈魂，終於只剩一個洛森。

「特殊能力？！…」洛森用刀防範著尹。
「撕裂靈魂的能力。」猛然跳起，將最後的敵人給解決了。
這時，像是傳送般，被轉換到另外一個地方……
===================================================================
OOC:
這個能力和洛森的簡介等下篇在交代吧@@"....
我好像聽說過鬼怕狗@@?.....好像是這樣吧= =b

終於弄完試驗啦>v<~.......在來就是把後頭的東東交代一下~然後就被傳回森林吧=w="

眼前的地形轉變為聖域，終於的，能鬆口氣了。
※尹  碎魂（特殊能力）  覺醒
望望天色，喲，還是黑的一踏糊塗。
可見在試驗裡才不過過了幾個小時，但尹已經累到不行了。

『血腥味好重…』狼毛雜亂不堪，傷口仍隱隱作痛。
『嗯？那個該不會是……』湖邊一棵樹下有兩個人影。
壓低姿勢稍微走近看了看，確認其中一人是蒼鷹後才較為放心的走過去。

蒼鷹旁的是一個虎人，年紀看來與尹相差不了多少。
『蒼鷹真是個磁場……』每次找到他後就會又有一個人出來。
尹凝視著虎人上下打量著，眼神不是很友善，甚至已經到了瞪的地步。
虎人見狀也用著一種觀察似的樣子看著尹。

過了好一會兒，蒼鷹有點受不了的說：「你們要看到什麼時候阿……」
尹轉頭向蒼鷹：「他呢？」
「你說米契爾嘛？我沒看到他說。」蒼鷹好像也是之前才從試驗中出來的。
這時虎人開口：「你們是說米契爾嗎？他在茶館。」
思考了一下，像是突然想起了什麼的尹說：「喔，我叫尹，你是…？」
========================================================================

----------


## J.C.

我沉浸在渾沌的思緒中...
今天真是太奇怪了 好好的 一下子就被三四個闖進來的傢伙一直搗亂
現在手上又有這個莫名其妙的手環 搞不好他們還會跑回來拿....

我嘮叨著走出屋子 遠方的迷霧森林今天看起來不太一樣
一直住在這裡的我 很容易就感受到森林的氣息在浮動而且相當混亂
奇怪 發生什麼事了嗎? 該不會又是之前那些人在搞鬼吧?

我暫時把那手環放在身上 至少包在包包裡還不會亂電我
好吧 接下來還是繼續做每天該做的事吧 於是我走進茶園檢查生長的狀況

果然 還沒工作幾分鐘 我就聽到遠處狼的狂吼

啊啊 又怎麼啦 要打架也不要吵到我啊

我決定到森林裡看看發生什麼事 因為今天實在是太奇怪了

循著聲音的方向 我來到瀑布附近 穿過樹叢
眼前是一位奇怪的騎士 還有一隻表情跟動作看起來怪怪的狼獸人
嗯 情況怪怪的 看起來那騎士不好對付
"抱歉 打擾啦~~" 我決定立刻轉身離去 不管他們是誰 我都不想淌這混水

沒想到怪騎士卻駕馬往我這衝過來! 哇咧 我沒惹你趕麻打我啊~~
我小心地閃開並且快速召喚出狂戰士幫我抵擋他的攻擊
那狼獸人還在一旁發呆

我衝到他身邊 想辦法讓他回神 手上正好有剛剛採下來長太差的茶葉
我是不知道吃下去會怎樣 不過應該不至於會死吧
於是就把那堆茶葉硬塞進他嘴裡

"好苦~~~" 啊 有用耶 他清醒了
正好這時候怪騎士也打倒了我的狂戰士 像我們殺來
我正準備繼續施法 這時候怪騎士卻突然停止了動作
幾秒過去之後 他慢慢放下了劍 對我們丟下一句"我們有相同的氣息" 就走人了
相同~~?!
我可是很香的 搞不懂他在說啥

至於這位狼獸人 看起來臉色不太好 啊 是我的茶葉嗎?
"唔... 謝謝你剛才的幫忙..." 他虛弱地說出這句話 然後就 昏過去了~~!!!
呃啊~~~ 是我的茶葉害的嗎~~~!!! 該死的 幹嘛昏過去啊
如果把他丟在這 搞不好那怪騎士又會回來
所以這就是我的命是吧?
我一邊抱怨著一邊召喚出幾隻大地精 於是我就把狼獸人帶回我的屋子去了...

OOC:海豚 下次你再這樣亂寫我就改你的文章喔~~~
請記住杰勒辛是個自私鬼

----------


## J.C.

By 庫羅

身上有一半都是血.... 
唔....有點糟，自右肩被砍到之後，完全沒有任何記憶了....
跟十年前一樣...  不曉得在這段期間又做了什麼事....
為什麼...
只有我會這樣呢......情緒一但克制不了就會失去記憶.....
我的身體....
阿爾現在深深的為自已的存在感到懷疑，甚至感到自責，
因為他並不明白自已到底出了什麼問題

霧............散了?

帶點暖氣的風就這麼的往阿爾身上吹送，剎那間讓阿爾感到溫暖了起來

還真是舒服呢... 不曉得是哪裡吹來的風呢

阿爾靠在樹下邊吹著風，靜靜的，把眼睛閉了起來........

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
                        聽著微風所帶來的搖籃曲
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
這是位於尤內邊境、靠近安洛國的人類村鎮...

唉呀呀，那小傢伙又跑到哪裡去了....才想說請他好好吃頓
飯再走也不遲呀... 實在有點不放心...我出去看看好了
「啊啊，早點回來啊」

這聽起來像是夫婦們的對話，那女性勿勿的跑出門去了

城鎮中央的廣場，圍觀著一群人，不曉得正在做些什麼?
一個看起來像是引起這圍觀人民注意的鎮民開口說話了
「各位，今天總算讓我抓到證據啦，這小伙子就是偷東西
的賊，他指著一名琥珀色的...呃...人?    對著圍觀的群眾們
大喊「唷唷唷，我沒看錯吧? 他是半獸人嘛~   難怪這麼沒
品。這小雜種」  那男的口氣並不是很好。

有如動物般的耳朵、和黑色的鼻子之外，還有一條尾巴 
那是獸人族的特徵，有著跟人類一般的身體，臉長得像
動物一樣。但半獸人卻連臉都長得跟人類差不多。

「偷吃東西，簡直跟溝鼠沒什麼兩樣!」 

說完便對那年未足十歲的獸人又踢又打，圍觀的群眾並沒
有人阻止他的行為，只是在一旁叫好。
「對付這種溝鼠就是要這樣」   那帶頭的拿起離身旁最近
的鋤頭就往獸人身上打。

「住手，一個堂堂大男人打一個小孩，難道你不覺得可恥嗎?」

是剛剛在說話的女性，在男人出手的那瞬間衝進圍觀的人群
裡將小孩抱住，當然，那女性身上被鋤了個大傷出來。

「這賊兒偷了我的作物，為了避免他長大以後繼續偷東西，就
必須趁現在好好教一教他啊，我可是為他好呢」  那男的打量獸
人的眼神，有種厭惡的氣息。

  「才沒有那回事!! 他只是肚子餓而已，即使是你，也會那樣做
吧?」      那女性反駁道

「哼，女人...  這樣不好吶，保護一個素未某面的小子，對妳有什
麼好處?」

     「我付你原先物品三倍的價錢，可以請你原諒這孩子嗎?」

那男人看到亮晃晃的金幣，馬上閉了嘴，經過和解，圍觀的人也
一哄而散。

「沒事吧?我不是叫你不要亂跑嗎?真是不乖的壞小孩..」那女性即
使身上受了傷，仍舊微笑著。
「對了，至從剛剛遇見你為止，還沒問過你名字呢?」

「阿爾....阿爾弗烈特」 黃毛獸人很小聲的說

「不行不行不行，你是男孩子耶，要開朗點才行呀，來，我們回家
吧，我做頓大餐請你吃，別那麼陰沉嘛~」
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
阿爾又再度醒了過來

好像做了一個令人懷念的夢....
那麼，肩膀流血、中毒......剛才發生的事情也都是夢?

可惜並不是，阿爾發現他依舊是那個"虎妖"

........... 是做夢就好了。      

阿爾實在是很想把這件事當成一場夢

不過看看自已身上的傷，也好得差不多了，毒也退了
正想拿起一瓶水來喝時習慣性的開始在找他的背包...

天啊....我的背包.....不會我又把它忘在某個地方了吧..
一堆重要東西可是放在那裡面耶....

阿爾想到沃克的臉，不禁冒出了一陣冷汗

唔....現在不是消極的時侯了，得趕快去找回我的東西
才對，我要振作起來才可以，怎麼可以因為自已會變
虎妖就這樣要死不活的? 再說虎妖也沒什麼不好啊，
頂多就喪失記憶而已嘛...村裡的那些傢伙還在等我呢!
不可以讓他們對我們失去信用才是!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
OOC有種廢水真難喝  C的時侯吐  C完臉綠綠~   C~ㄧωㄧ"

阿爾的過去...還沒寫完的說@@     (基本上有沒有人想看還是個問題ㄧ▽ㄧ"||||)
跟主線無關，怕有拖戲之嫌>▽<"|||  
下次有機會再慢慢補~

By MINE

「你只是閒逛到這裡，還是有什麼目的」....我盯著穆魯斯看，會閒逛到這的，不是大路痴就是瘋子。看他的樣子，還是有什麼目的吧？
  「本來呀~我的目的地是陪他們去謎之地，不過那兩人卻在中途莫名失蹤...我是調頭回來找他們的。」穆魯斯說著。
  「他們？你還有同伴啊？」

  「嗯...其中一個長得有點像剛剛那個，不過好像不是他...另一個就不知道在哪嘍，況且一個是同行很久...另一個是剛認識。」

  「這年頭謎之地已經成了觀光盛地了啊....」我心理這樣想著。

  「嗯....」我有點擔心背在身上的小白....雖然麻煩了點，還是....

  我開口問道：「你要去謎之地的茶館吧?」其實，謎之地也沒什麼別的地方好去的。

  「嗯?是啊...看來大家的目的地都一樣」

  「可以跟你一起走嗎？」他眼神不錯，看起來不像壞人，「我還算知道路....如果你不放心我就算了」

「嗯嗯?可以啊...不過我想我必須先找人，你如果趕時間那可以先走...不好意思。」穆魯斯這樣說著。

  「沒差....」我用手指了一下小白

  「嗯...OK」

  「謝謝，我只是想能多一個人一起的話，可以安全一點」我伸出我的右手，「我是華格那，請多多指教。」

  穆魯斯右手背者東西，所以很自然的伸出左手。當他要縮回去換右手出來的時候，我一把抓著他的左手，伸都伸了，還麻煩換手做什麼呢。他表情有點奇怪。

  握完手，我繼續去拿包包。我拎起那虎妖的行李跟劍，「這些東西是你同伴的嗎？」
  「咦?真的似曾相似，好像看過那個人背過...到底是哪裡發現的?」
  「是跟那個虎妖在一起的東西。」
  「呃...你說的是剛那隻大貓?」
  「說大貓也沒錯.....看來我們還是先去追牠吧。搞不好有什麼線索。」
  「嗯！我們走吧。」

---本文結束----
OOC....
兩個角色的對話好難處理啊....
上面的還是我跟穆魯斯在MSN上，他扮穆魯斯，我扮華格那，這樣一搭一唱才寫出來的
穆魯斯.....麻煩到你還真不好意思啊QQ.... 


By 庫羅

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
                                  時之傷跡
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
天~流了這麼多血，真懷疑我現在怎麼還可以站在這....
不過順著我的血跡的話，應該可以知道我剛是從哪邊來的吧?
看著地上整攤的血，阿爾也管不了那麼多了，只是順著之前
滴在地上的血痕找回去，雖然不是很顯眼，不過每隔個十幾
公尺還看得到一點血的蹤跡，不久，就到了那個之前被撞到
數十根樹的地方

哇~~ 這邊是發生什麼事啊?   地震也不是這樣的吧? 而且還只
有這附近才這樣....   咦?

阿爾似乎聲到附近有人走動的聲音，從腳步聲聽起來，應該
有兩個... 不過還不能確定那是什麼。變成這樣的阿爾，聽力
似乎比之前更好的樣子

過去找找看，搞不好又是之前那些賊們... 俗話說有一就有二
有二就有三，可惡，都叫他們別在拿了....等等真要給我找到
的話非得扁牠們一頓不可~~~~~

阿爾馬上往聲音的來源跑過去，那離樹倒處並不近，不過要
找到那兩個人並不難，那是一個狼人、與一隻黑豹獸人。

呃....請問...   請問你們有沒有看到一個綠色的大背包?

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
OOC外傳!!   !!(只是惡搞XD)

狼&豹一同回了頭，並沒有回答阿爾的問題，只各丟了一句話

「沒穿衣服.... 連褲子也.....」
      「讓我看到無聊的東西...」

他們講完阿爾才發現，自已一絲不縷，急忙用手遮住，並轉過身去
側著頭連忙向對方說抱歉。

                                  惡搞結束~  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
不用懷疑，阿爾的小袋子"這次"是用綁滴!!以後也是
這樣就不怕搞丟了，即使是不穿褲子也沒差~

順便講一下阿爾的年紀大約是17歲左右~ 這樣看文章時比較不會搞混@@

還有，獸化為虎樣時，毛會比原本還來得長一點，背部也有鬃毛，長至
腰部左右，前面是完全看不到那東西的~
阿爾自已也不知道看不到就是了，只是很緊張的往後轉~

                                  外傳結束~!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
獸化那時就已經沒衣服囉~ 兩倍大的體型早把衣服撐爆了^^"
要接的話，從背包那句開始接吧~

啥?背在後面?
嗯....阿爾眼睛脫窗+沒注意看.....b
(別以為沒有啊~~!!　這蠢事現實中的我可是常發生>▽<")

本來想畫暴走圖的，可是畫不出想像中的樣子來~"~|||乾脆連鬃毛都省了@@
看看以後哪一天畫得出來再貼ㄧ▽ㄧ"|||

                                   ooc結束~!!
ooc~   <<惡搞篇>>  純對話~
..........
...............
「這賊兒偷了我的作物，為了避免他長大以後繼續偷東西，
俺..不、本帥哥要代替蘋果來懲罰你!!
「你給我住手! 本小姐絕不充許你這種欺負小孩子的惡人存在在這世上!!

阿爾:「請問...妳是誰....?」

住口!大人說話小孩子沒有插嘴的餘地!    她在阿爾的肚上重重
的賞了一拳，其勁之大，讓阿爾當場吐出血來

男:哦哦~真是太好了，我正想拿鋤頭扁那小賊呢，我得好好謝謝你才行...

哼，你太天真了，現在才在裝好人，你以為本小姐會被你這種傢伙騙倒嗎?
只要在這世上還有愛的一天，我就不會死!!!
接招，愛之手!

說完便發勁打斷那鋤頭，並衝到他面前掌了那男的一巴掌，被打到的地方
還瞬間出現了一個"愛"字
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
女:你沒怎麼樣吧?   好可憐哦... 你看看你，面黃肌瘦...幾天沒吃東西了?
天啊~你流血了!! 是誰，是誰那麼狠把你打成這樣?
是不是剛剛那個男的? 
放心，我剛剛幫你報仇了!!

阿爾:嗚.......人家只是肚子餓嘛... 再說...我本來就是黃的呀......

女:什麼~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~?
肚子餓吃這種東西能填肚子嗎?你媽媽呢?都沒做飯給你吃嗎?

阿爾:......我爸媽在戰爭中去世了....

女:這樣啊.....沒關係，我來當你的新媽媽，來，在這張"我們將會是
永遠的母子"的惡魔契約書上
蓋上你的血印，這樣我們就是永遠的母子了~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
阿爾被迫蓋上血手印!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

女:來吧，我們回家~  我做好吃的大餐給你吃~讓你補充營養
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
阿爾被拉進了某民家中!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
女:乖乖坐好哦~ 我去廚房弄點吃的給你
~~~~~
廚房
~~~~~
女:蛇心、馬頭、蜥蜴尾巴....
女:再加點猴腦....唔嘻嘻嘻嘻嘻....腦隨很好吃滴....
~~~~~
女: 做好了哦，啊~我餵你吃^_<~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
              ooc惡搞對話篇結束~
從今以後阿爾將何去何從?
欲知詳情，請收看下集
當當當當當~
ED~            

By 蒼鷹

擁有一對棕色羽翼的鳥人，跌坐在早就被滅村的洛可村口，他正是進行試驗的蒼鷹，在內心中最深處的傷口，完整呈現在眼前如電影般演出。
『噁....嗚嗚，太殘忍了...太殘忍了....，索米里德你為何要再讓我傷口裂開呢？為什麼.....』淚珠從蒼鷹犀利的眼睛若落下，低語著說。

四周傳來索米里德的聲音，但是，聽起來格外的溫暖還帶點威脅意味：『試驗者，你有所覺悟了嗎？如果沒有那我就必須再讓你受傷一次，這全都是瑪納的旨意』

『（......，難道這是要故意要我和他戰鬥，而激怒我嗎？）』蒼鷹靜心思考一會，好像體會出這裡的一切，都是要引發和索米里德的戰鬥意念，但是，真的有這單存嗎？。

蒼鷹內心因為自己能力不足而使得風元素暴動，導致村莊毀滅，這一切內心的譴責，一直使蒼鷹無法走出陰霾。

蒼鷹站起來，大聲向四周喊著：『我乃是藍天守衛隊蒼鷹，我接受你的試驗，索米里德』語畢後，周圍景象再度的該變。

漂浮的岩山和不時刮出強烈的颶風，連要在空中穩定住都非常困難，更何況是要和索米里德戰鬥，這可是不好搞啊！

此時蒼鷹身後，一道火光電石般衝向他的發光體，揮舞翅膀輕易的躲過突如其來的攻擊，並且做好戰鬥的準備，但是，當蒼鷹轉身後，看到的敵人可是讓他睜大眼，全身的血液都快速的流動，也是最害怕看到的......。

By 阿米

「真的一切都是幻覺...是嗎?」一道輕佻的聲音從不遠處傳來，而這聲音卻和米契爾極為相似。
「...?」米契爾警覺著。

「真的是幻覺，那就好了...是吧?」依然含有輕視意味的聲音，不斷的出現。

「...誰?」米契爾盡力的保持著最後的一絲鎮定，然而這似乎在那聲音的主人面前完全不管用。

「瞧你這副德性，一點也不像剛才那個站立在索米里德面前仍面不改色的你嘛...嘻!」那聲音帶著無盡的狂妄與諷刺意味。

「我還是可憐一下你好了，讓你知道到底是誰在跟你說話.....」一名長相和米契爾極為相似的人形慢慢靠近米契爾，然而不一樣的在於那白色的短披肩、長形外衣以及在身後的一對白色的羽翼，和他的語氣擺在一起，實在令人難以想像。

「瞧你，一直掛念著你心目中那個拯救你身體的那女人，你到底還知不知道她根本不用替你擋那一箭，而你們還能夠存活啊?可憐蟲.....」相當刺耳的話語，不斷從那人的口中吐了出來。

「你怎麼能這麼說?」米契爾低沉的說著，但內心的憤怒感已慢慢的被挑起。

「我就老實跟你說，當初你只需要多注意周遭的事物變化，你根本可以避免掉一些不必要的傷亡...還說什麼不希望看到流血，真是可笑.....」那人持續的挑起這個話題。

「.....」

「那次就算了...」他輕輕的用手指撐起米契爾的下巴，「可是還有吶...我還要告訴你.....」他還沒說完，立刻被米契爾一巴掌揮過去。

「你有完沒完...」米契爾帶著敵視的眼神注視著面前這毫不尊重人的人。

「呵呵...不想承認這個事實嗎?你以為你還能這樣自欺欺人多久?虧我還打算告訴你之後還有什麼事情會發生.....」他仍舊帶著輕蔑的口吻說著。

「就算會發生什麼事情，也用不著你來告訴我...」米契爾冷冷的說著。

「喔?真的嗎...我想想喔，要是這個人遭遇了不測，你還會不在乎嗎?」那人在右手邊聚集一團光球，慢慢的形成一副畫面...而畫面中的人，是米契爾目前最在乎的人。

「別以為我不知道你，你一定巴不得趕快回到他身邊對吧...你現在內心的感覺，一定是.....」接著是一道閃光，不偏不倚的直接劈中那人。

「你如果還想好好利用你那張嘴巴，那你就趁現在快點離開。」米契爾眼框中已經找不出任何溫暖的氣息。

「哼哼...你仍然想抵抗自已的感覺嗎?沒關係，那麼我們還是有機會再見面的.....呵哈哈哈哈哈!!」那人說完後便放聲大笑的離去。

「...我相信你不會出事的，穆魯斯...」米契爾在心裡暗自祈禱著。

米契爾這次決定，他要先行離開這裡，試圖再讓大地精靈指引他找尋前往茶館的道路，心想著將會和阿爾弗烈特及穆魯斯他們在茶館會面。
然而這一次也一樣無法讓他如願以償...他只找到別人。
當米契爾正想著是不是撞邪一般，怎麼連續兩次都是施咒失敗之時，那坐在地上的人說話了。他的旁邊還有一名倒臥的人。

「不好意思，能不能請你幫個忙?」那人說著，態度相當溫和。看起來也是和米契爾相差不遠的外貌，而服裝以黑色系為主。身後還有一對類似惡魔的翅膀。

「怎...怎麼回事?為什麼又是這樣子的人?」米契爾在心裡想著，為什麼今天同時遇到好幾個和自已長的幾乎一模一樣的人。

「請問...」他再一次說話，試圖引起米契爾的注意。

「啊!...什麼事?」米契爾突然回過神來。

「你...能夠幫忙我治療一下這個人嗎?以我一個人的能力恐怕不足。」他指了一下在他身旁的另一個人，一名身著藍色斗篷的男孩，他的手上握著一把法杖。

「嗯...」米契爾點點頭，並且到那名男子的身邊。是一名褐髮並且綁有紅色頭巾的男孩，而面孔也和旁邊那名黑衣男子極為相似。

「萊爾也真是的，說什麼要讓那個人早點知道一些事情會比較好，我和馬提都說時機還未成熟，他卻執意要去...」那名黑衣男子喃喃的說著，
「馬提試著要阻止他，沒想到他還把他打傷...真是的，他性子未免也太急了.....」

「請問，你說的萊爾...是不是穿著白色衣服的人?」米契爾一邊替那名藍袍的男子施展回復魔法，一邊問著。

「咦?你剛才遇見他?他說了什麼...」黑衣男子帶著急切的表情向米契爾詢問著。

「沒什麼...只是他的態度相當令人不悅。」米契爾冷冷的說著。

「是這樣子的啊.....」那名黑衣男子一邊施行再生咒術，一邊說著。

「對了，你說...那個人既然是叫做萊爾的話，那麼...這位便是馬提?」米契爾問著。

「沒錯...而我的名字是雅特，本來我們和他是受到天界、人界和異界的長老們的委託，而前來尋找一位持有傳說之劍的人。我想...應該是指你吧?」那名叫做雅特的黑衣男子說著。

「什麼傳說之劍.....」米契爾不解的問著。

「啊!...沒事.....」雅特急忙說著，心想著：「天啊...我真是個大嘴巴.....」

「.....」米契爾仍然對著那名叫做馬提的藍袍男子以魔法急救。

「唔...這裡...是.....?」過了不久，那名為馬提的藍袍男子漸漸醒了過來。

「這裡是迷霧森林...馬提，如果我沒記錯的話...聖域應該就在不遠處。」雅特說著。

「喔...是這樣的啊?對了，這位是?」馬提對著米契爾說著。

「我是米契爾，多多指教...」米契爾說著。

「米契爾?」馬提重覆的詢問一次。

「嗯...是的。」米契爾略帶著疑問的口氣回應著。

「首先，我必須先謝謝你...方才想必是雅特和您為我治療的吧?」馬提對著米契爾深深一鞠躬，接著便說著，
「然後，我想...我還有一件事情打算先告訴你，而一些你可能會面臨到的問題，我可能沒辦法先跟你說明.....」

「喂!」雅特把馬提拉到身邊，對著他說悄悄話：「你該不會這麼快就要告訴他了吧?」

「並不是，我只是要說他現在先怎麼做會比較好.....」馬提對著雅特說著。

「怎麼回事?」米契爾看著眼前的這兩人，似乎在說一些不可告人的秘密。

「沒什麼...我只是打算跟你說，你現在最好先和跟你一樣接受瑪納試驗的人會面，你擔心的人到你和他見面為止還不會有太大的事故，請你放心。」馬提說著。

「是這樣子的嗎...」米契爾一邊說著，一邊想著剛才雅特所提到的傳說之劍.....

「嗯...我想，我們應該還有機會再見面吧?之後的事情，之後再跟你說...我們得先走了。」馬提說著。

「而且我們似乎得先去找萊爾...」雅特一邊說著，「如果他再繼續亂跑，不知道又要惹出什麼大禍了.....」

「失陪。」馬提示意雅特離開此地。

「...意思是說，我現在還是和蒼鷹他們在一起會比較好?」米契爾看著兩人漸行漸遠的身影，一邊思考著。

o==<{o>===============>
【OOC!!】

似乎太早把三名和米契爾有關連的NPC給抖出來了...-_-b
在此簡短的介紹一下那三人：

萊爾(Laire)，天界之中受到委託的天使。雖為天使，但嘴巴卻非常惡毒，與天使的行徑完全不符。在三人之中是最具有攻擊性的角色。
馬提(Maties)，在人界受到某處秘村委託的人類魔法師，以預知系為主。個性沉穩且極度理性。持有些許特殊的幻術系及防護系的咒術，以提供最有利的戰術為主。
雅特(Art)，異界之中受到委託的魔族。個性相當柔和，有的時候會無意間說出一些不該說的事情。三人之中最高等的白魔術系術者。


By 庫羅

阿爾弗烈特馬上往聲音的來源跑過去，那離樹倒處並不近，不過要
找到那兩個人並不難，那是一個狼人、與一隻黑豹獸人。
「呃....請問...請問你們有沒有看到一個綠色的大背包?」阿爾問道。
「咦?那不正是剛才的大貓?」穆魯斯看著眼前的虎妖。
「...能還給我嗎?」
「這個嗎...?」華格那提起包包，而穆魯斯看了一下華格那。
「就是那個了」
「喂...這不是你同伴的嗎?」華格那對著穆魯斯說著。
「我?」穆魯斯指著自已說著。
「你到底是誰???」華格那對著那虎妖說著。
「耶?我叫阿爾弗烈特，穆魯斯沒跟你說過嗎?。」那名虎妖說著。
「嗯...我是誰?」穆魯斯詢問那虎妖。
「穆魯斯呀，又不是第一次認識我，還問這種問題...你真奇怪」虎妖說著。
「.....」華格那陷入一片沉默。
「只是確認一下你是不是真的阿爾，還說我奇怪...喏~華格那，我們走吧!」穆魯斯一邊說著，一邊假裝要走人的樣子。

華格納看著穆魯斯....「他不是你同伴嗎?」
「走在一起的就叫同伴啊?」穆魯斯說著。
「對了，那背包看你要怎麼處置吧~看是要給那大貓玩，還是要拿去賣錢...說不定很賺的」穆魯斯回頭對著華格那說著。

華格納回頭問阿爾...."你沒事了嗎?"

沒事呀，除了右肩還在痛之外....怎麼會問這種怪問題?

"嗯...."華格納順手丟給阿爾背包

哦~謝啦~

不知為何，看到阿爾那樣，華格那差點笑出來

「還楞在那兒幹麼...不是該去茶館辦事?」穆魯斯對著他們兩人說著。

        《....他要去茶館?!》

「你是在哪裡忘了你的東西啊...」穆魯斯走回來，對著阿爾說著。

不知.....   要是知道就不用再回來找了...

「那就先跟我們去茶館，之後再問問看茶館的主人看他知不知道...」穆魯斯說著。
「米契爾也許已經在茶館等我我也說不定，要是真的沒遇上的話我要自已去找他。」

    《 反正我是要去茶館的就是了....
茶館在那個方向....    我們走吧...》     華格納拿出了魔法指針，指出了茶館的位置

      《對了，你是叫阿爾吧?你是什麼種族的?
看你的樣子....像是動物可是....》

嗯...什麼種族啊?
其實我也不太清楚.....

「不就是一隻身上沒有條紋的大貓...」穆魯斯打量著阿爾弗烈特全身上下。

        《貓不會站起來吧?》   華格納依然很懷疑

「直立貓型異星人」穆魯斯不加思索的說了出來。  

雖然也不知道為什麼身体會變成這樣...
不過我可不是貓吶....

     《是嘛...."你很特別"》
華格那說完就調頭往茶館的方向走去

我是人啊，只是不知道是哪一族的就是了
才不是什麼貓咧

「不是貓還一副貓樣...別告訴我你是獅子.....」穆魯斯一邊說著。
說完後，也跟華格納一起走了
     《你不跟上來?還愣在那做什麼?》


By 月狼

他在樹上看著。
「你不跟上來?還愣在那做什麼?」
他看著那隻大貓飛快的跟上前面的隊伍。
……你還在等什麼？快啊……只要…只要殺了他們…
「我……」他把手裡的東西握的緊緊的。
華格納突然停下腳步，東張西望的觀察。
「穆魯斯…你應該有感覺到吧？」
「嗯…」

他們很危險……殺了他們…你就安全了…
「真的嗎？」手裡的東西握的更緊、更緊。

華格納開始往反方向前進。他感覺到有某個…人？在這附近，他必須弄清楚他到底是不懷好意，還是只是個過路客而已。

當然是真的…我會騙你嗎？…我從來沒騙過任何人…

突然，有東西－太快了，根本看不清楚－飛過華格納的耳邊。
「什麼！？」華格納縱身一跳，閃過那個想要他命的東西。
「呀啊啊啊啊~~~」從樹上跳下來一個滿身傷痕的人，他跳起來一把接住那個正在快速旋轉的東西，那是迴力鏢！
「你是什麼人？…！」
那個人顯然不理會穆魯斯的問題，朝穆魯斯直奔。
穆魯斯看到那個人眼神好像十分憤怒。
「你到底是誰？」穆魯斯邊閃躲他揮出的每一刀邊叫著。「為什麼要攻擊我們？」
他仍然不理會穆魯斯的問題，繼續他的攻擊。
阿爾衝過來，把那個人打倒在地。「對付這種人就是要用這招。昏了他就沒輒了。」
但是阿爾的方法並沒有奏效。那個危險的人又緩緩的爬了起來，正視著阿爾。
阿爾看著那個人。好像…在哪裡見過？
他舉起小刀，準備再發動下一波攻勢時，華格納的舉動卻讓他震驚不已－－他把自己手中的迴力標一把抓走，朝反方向投擲。
隨著霹靂啪啦的聲響，那個人突然眼球一翻，往前趴倒在草地上。
「這個人的精神被控制，不過現在應該沒事了。看他的樣子好像已經有好幾天沒吃東西了，不可能還有體力來對付我們。」華格納說。「但是是誰控制他的…我不知道。我只是朝發號施令的地方把飛鏢擲出去而已。不管是誰，那個人都非常謹慎。」
「他大概已經逃了。」穆魯斯說。
「那麼現在這個人應該怎麼辦？」
「他傷的很重…反正我們現在也是要回茶館，把他帶回茶館好了。我的包包裡好像有些草藥。」
穆魯斯把這個活像是被大象踩過十腳的人背了起來。他還有一點意識。
「嗯…你叫什麼名字？」
「……卡…卡飛特……」

阿爾眼睛直視著卡飛特。
「怎麼了?」華格納問。
「沒什麼…」阿爾心想：自己一定是認錯人了。


By 庫羅

嗯....會是誰呢?   好像看過...又好像沒看過...  
走在隊伍最後的阿爾，目光還沒從背著卡飛特的穆魯斯身上轉移過
才這麼想著，就出了迷霧森林，已經可以看到茶館了，不愧是魔法道具
可以不偏不倚的指出正確方位。
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
請問...杰勒辛在家嗎?
穆魯斯背著卡飛特，而華格納正收起道具，放到那有隻白色動物睡在裡面的包包裡
於是，我又再度的敲了這扇大門...

有點安靜.......氣氛顯得有些怪異

----------


## J.C.

By 幼狼

馬修注視著這個騎馬的不速之客, 還帶了隻小魔物在身邊,
這個人絕對沒有什麼好的企圖, 馬修決定要先發制人,盤算著如何制服眼前的敵人.
"先用束縛法術偷襲他們, 再衝過去海K一頓, 嗯... 完美的計畫......嗯??"

準備偷襲的馬修想要在法棍上聚集法力...可是這次魔法力卻像被吹走般無法集中.
怎麼回事?使盡了力,就是沒有辦法發出魔法. 戰鬥還沒開始, 馬修已經氣喘噓噓.
天空變成詭異的顏色, 開始下雨, 雨滴落在馬修早已被汗水浸濕的斗篷.
這下慘了...力量不斷喪失. 連使棍的力氣都快沒了.

此時騎士拿出一本很舊的書, 對著馬修念著 "馬修.克雷恩......"
聽到這名字的同時, 馬修突然覺得脊背一涼..渾身發麻...臉上的肌肉都在抽動.
緊接著眼前一遍漆黑, 頭腦像是要炸開般的凌亂.....劇烈疼痛.

"啊~~~~~~~~~"

慘叫聲中...馬修逐漸喪失意識.........................
身體好像被很厚的東西包住,外面吵雜的聲響,好像從很遠很遠的地方傳來.
時間過好久...

唰~~~~~ 馬修突然發現自己嘴裡塞了一堆味道極苦的茶葉.
瞬間剛剛那脊背發涼的感覺衝上來, "好苦,咳咳咳" 馬修從渾沌中恢復了過來.
周圍的空氣好像才吸的到...模糊的視線只看到那團黑影消失了,
而身邊有個影子...

"是你幫忙我的嗎? 謝謝........ㄜ" 

元氣耗盡的馬修又不醒人事了.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

張開眼睛,馬修驚覺這不是他自己的家. 回想起剛剛恐怖的經驗,
從床上跳了下來, 轉為狼形, 準備逃出屋子時... 
抬頭一看, 一隻黃色的貓人, 站在門口盯著他看.

"嗚~~~吼~~~~" 馬修全身毛直豎, 皺起鼻子,露出猙獰的狼牙.

準備攻擊這囚禁他的人.

突然馬修嗅到這貓人身上的味道, (茶葉味!?)
遲疑了, 不久遭遇不明騎士攻擊而昏迷時, 就是這個氣味.
讓他從鬼門關拉了回來...這氣味使得馬修覺得不可以攻擊這個人.
馬修退了一步, 耳朵往後折了下去, 可是以巴仍然舉的高高的, 內心還是充滿不安.

綠色的雙眼目不轉睛的注視著這貓人,.,.,.,.,.,.,....



By 杰勒辛

OOC: 好吧 懶惰的杰勒辛終於要動筆了
==
一陣手忙腳亂之後 我終於把這隻狼獸人帶回家裡並安置在沙發上
但是不懂治療的我 似乎幫不上什麼大忙 只能等他自己醒來了

我順手拿起之前阿爾掉的手環 繼續研究著
這時候手環突然從中間水晶的部分發起了亮光 這強烈的光線刺的我睜不開眼睛
然後 在一旁的狼獸人 似乎受到這光線的影響 全身的毛髮輕輕漂浮起來
很明顯的 手環發出的白光覆蓋著他 像是淨化他的身體一般 
幾分鐘後 光芒漸漸消失 手環又恢復成來的狀態

真是太神奇了 感覺起來這似乎可以治癒傷口 應該是個好東西
我正這麼想的時候 那隻狼獸人清醒了
看他非常緊張的樣子 也難怪 無論誰到一個陌生的環境都是這樣

他轉化成狼型 非常警界著盯著我看
喔~~ 看這個樣子 應該是狼才對吧....
出現這麼一個有趣的傢伙 我也盯著他瞧了半天 幾分鐘的對峙之後 我問:
"老兄 你會說話吧 報上名來吧 關於之前那場戰鬥 我有很多事想問呢"

於是 他終於稍微放鬆了警戒
"對不起 我不是有意要對你產生敵意" "我叫馬修 你應該是救了我的人吧?"

"呃 你要這樣認為也沒錯啦..." 我抓了一下臉頰
關於那手環的事 我並不想讓這個陌生人知道 所以在他醒來的時候 我就把它放回袋子裡了
"好吧 馬修 你不用謝我了 一切只是巧合而已" "我到是很好奇 那個留下奇怪的話的奇怪騎士究竟是什麼鬼東西啊?"

"其實... 我也不是非常清楚... 那騎士對我做了什麼我也不知道... 
他說了什麼奇怪的話嗎?"

"啊... 好像是我們有相同的味道 之類的.... 搞不懂他在說什麼
我只覺得他很臭而已~~ 有相同的味道? 怎麼可能~~~"
我又不自禁的抱怨起來 順便走進廚房泡點茶來

雖然不清楚馬修的來歷 但是也應該跟之前那幾個笨蛋冒險者一樣沒什麼敵意吧
或許我應該去調查那騎士是何方神聖 還有那個手環....

--碰碰碰...--

天啊~~ 又會是誰啊~~~
"ㄟㄟ~~ 馬修~~ 幫我開一下門吧~~"

====================================================
*兩天前*in 達斯卡*

阿爾所帶回來"加格加大陸之史"如願交付到委託人柏格的手中

"太好了 藏匿在謎之地古茶館的書籍又多一本 一定要好好珍藏啊"
柏格小心翼翼清理擦拭佈滿灰塵蛛網的書皮 又將表面發霉泛黃的部分一一做防腐處理
忙碌了將近半天 總算把書皮的保存工作告一段落

"嗯嗯 現在應該來仔細研究內容了..."
柏格輕輕地拉起封面 彷彿撕開一層膠帶一般 第一頁展開在他的眼前
不知道是他眼花了還是什麼 怎麼覺得有越來越多的灰塵湧出呢?

不...這是...這是霧氣?!
柏格僵住了身子 不知道這本書是怎麼回事 一陣雲狀的霧氣漸漸湧出 並且越來越多越來越多....
他後退了兩步 還是無法判斷這是原本書裡的效果 還是...?
濃濃的雲霧接著又慢慢變黃變深 最後形成噁心的深綠色雲霧
重重的呼吸聲從雲霧中傳出 柏格看到一個巨大的黑影 出現在雲霧中

"不~~~ 這是詛咒~~~!!!" 他驚慌失措的大叫著 立刻逃出他的書房
一隻巨大有著利爪的深紅色前腳 尾隨柏格的身影從書房中伸出
柏格頭也不回地繼續衝出家門 大喊著
"救命啊啊啊~~ 有怪獸~~~!!! 法師~~~! 牧師~~~! 快來人啊~~~~"

街上的人群看著他四處逃竄 有人嘲笑 有人竊竊私語 也有人想去他家一探究竟
一陣房屋倒塌的聲音驚動所有的鎮民

在教堂中的牧師走出來想看看發生了什麼事 但立刻被眼前的景象震驚住而不知所措
"這.... 這是... 惡 魔 ...."

OOC: 有趣的來啦 呵呵呵 有沒有人要救阿爾的村落啊~~?


By 月狼

看起來慘不忍睹。
殘骸，空蕩蕩的。
一切都沒了。
這是真的嗎？到現在還是無法相信。
但是，這是事實。
不得不接受。
殺光…全部殺光…
獨裁者。
哼！獨裁者。
沒錯，他目睹了一切，一切的經過。
他滿腔憤怒，但是他沒有被憤怒沖昏頭。
他努力保持理智。
衝出去？不行，只要一出去，就完蛋了。
別衝動！他強迫自己…
…
…
卡飛特張開眼睛。
天窗？天花板？這是屋子嗎？我得救了？
「唔…」他坐起來。「這是哪裡？」他自言自語的問道。
他發現他在一張床上。
他站了起來，身體搖搖晃晃。他身體的傷好多了，但是頭痛得很厲害。
「我怎麼會在這裡？啊！對了！剛才…啊！那個人呢？」
門突然被推開。
進來的是他的救命恩人，緊跟著他的是一隻矮小、薑黃色的貓人。貓人拿著一杯呈現土黃色的液體。
「咦？你醒啦？」
「嗯…剛才真是…」
「先別多說話，把這個喝了。」
卡飛特接過那杯子。並喝了下去。
「咳咳！咳咳咳！」天啊！真是嗆！
他腦袋變清醒許多了。
「如何？好多了吧？」
「咳…咳…嗯……」
「既然沒事了，可以離開我的床了嗎？天哪！真希望我有乾淨的被單可以換。」
外面有一張小桌。一隻黑豹、老虎及狼就坐在那。
真像馬戲團。
「嗨！你好多了吧？」
「嗯。真是感謝啊！如果不是你們，我現在還能坐在這裡悠閒的喝茶嗎？多虧遇到…對了，我還不知道你們的名字？」
「穆魯斯。普通的旅行者。」
「華格納。」
「我叫杰勒辛。坐下來吧！你應該已經很久沒吃東西了。喝點茶吧。……只能一杯！」
「謝謝啦！」卡飛特口快渴死了。
「吃點這個。」華格那說，並拿出他那一袋圈圈。
卡飛特一把抓起3個馬上塞進嘴，咬都沒咬就吞了下去。
他…他簡直跟小白一樣厲害……華格那心想。
「現在可以告訴我，你來這裡到底是來做什麼的？」杰勒辛以懷疑的目光打量著卡飛特，他馬上把茶放下，沒喝一口。「是為了謎之地？還是白痴夏祖魯？」
「不，都不是。」可以看出杰勒辛似乎高興許多。「我是來找人的。」
阿爾心裡一驚。
「終於有個聰明的小夥子不相信這個愚蠢的傳說。」
「你好像很高興。」馬修說。杰勒辛瞪了他一眼。
「你也在找人？」穆魯斯插嘴。「那正好，你可以跟我同行。我也正在找一個人，他跟我走散了。我現在正在找他。不曉得他是不是出事了？」
「呃…穆、穆魯斯，別緊張。我想他現在一定也跟我們一樣，在某個地方正在享受茶點。坐下來喝杯茶，人生嘛~」卡飛特試著讓穆魯斯放輕鬆。
但正當卡飛特把第一口茶送進嘴時，穆魯斯打了他後腦勺一下，茶吐了一地。「他現在可能遭遇到危險！而你竟然還悠閒的坐在這裡喝茶？」
真是大牌的傢伙！怎麼跟我們遇到他時完全不一樣？
「我、我…但是我根本就不認識他啊…」他顯的一臉錯愕。
「嗯…這個嘛…就算是為了報答我們吧！」穆魯斯的臉突然貼近卡飛特，好像頭大了一倍。「我想你也得跟我們一起找人去了。」穆魯斯列嘴一笑。「走吧！小弟弟。」
小弟弟？
「放手！我才不是什麼小弟弟！別…喂！」
穆魯斯拖著他走向戶外，正好跟狂戰士擦身而過。背後突然發出一個可怕的聲音。
「我的天哪！！！這年頭的召喚獸到底是怎麼了？是我法力提昇了，還是他不知道什麼時候該回去啊？」


By 幼狼

馬修在古茶館.....
+++++++++++++++++
眼前的貓人, 絲毫沒有畏懼的眼神, 咪著眼直往馬修身上打量.
嗅不到敵意, 只充滿了茶的氣味, 這氣味... 不是敵人...吧
貓人看到這樣有點進退維谷的狼, 終於開口:

"老兄 你會說話吧 報上名來吧 關於之前那場戰鬥 我有很多事想問呢"

"對不起 我不是有意要對你產生敵意"  馬修接著說
"我叫馬修,我猜你應該是救了我的人吧? 那茶的味道....這裡是你住的地方嗎?"

貓人杰勒辛簡單的介紹他自己,並問起騎士的事情:

"我到是很好奇 那個留下奇怪的話的奇怪騎士究竟是什麼鬼東西啊?"

馬修: "那騎士做了什麼我完全無法知道,
           只感覺到他跟我一定有關係, 
           還有, 我不可以接近他, 可能會發生可怕的事, 我是這樣覺得"
           他還說了什麼奇怪的話嗎?"

   "啊... 好像是我們有相同的味道 之類的.... 搞不懂他在說什麼" 
     我只覺得他很臭而已~~ 有相同的味道? 怎麼可能~~~"

杰勒辛一邊抱怨, 一邊走進廚房泡點茶來.

馬修開始思索下一部要怎麼走.....

突然一陣敲門聲, 杰勒辛的聲音從廚房傳來...."ㄟㄟ~~ 馬修~~ 幫我開一下門吧~~"
(怎麼有手的叫四腳著地的去開門呀^^||||)

變回狼獸人,披上斗篷,打開們一看.........一隻老虎!! 唔.....好大.
後面還黝黑豹跟....狼人ㄝ. 肩上還扛著一個人的軀體.

看到狼獸人...馬修的情緒有點起伏. 
他原本是狼族, 非常羨慕狼獸人的模樣跟能力.
為了轉變成狼獸人.....ㄜ..ㄜㄜ....
回想到這裡的馬修又開始頭痛欲裂......接下來什麼印象也沒有.
馬修摀著額頭...打開眼睛..才發現客人都還在門外....而杰勒辛站在背後問."是誰阿?"

黑豹獸人開口了."失禮啦.我是華格納, 狼人是吟詠詩人穆魯斯, 而老虎兄就叫他阿爾吧"

"!!!!! 阿爾? 是你阿? 怎麼變得這麼勇猛? "

杰勒辛 "總之先把上頭的人安置一下吧. " 

於是穆魯斯把人扛進房裡放在床上, 馬修不自覺的跟了進去.

"你好. 我是馬修.請問你是狼獸人嗎??" 穆魯斯被問的莫名其妙,不是狼獸人不然是什麼?

馬修 "原諒我這麼突兀, 我並不是獸人族....我是狼. 
          現在雖然可以變身成為狼人, 可是為何可以變身的原因. 都記不得了
           想去調查一下自己的事情."

馬修看了床上的人一眼 "傷的蠻重的, 讓我來吧"

馬修蹲在床邊, 雙手發出了白光...光線貼住了傷者的身體....然後散去..

馬修一笑 "他沒事的, 等一下就會醒了, 我們先出去跟大家聊吧"

出房門後, 杰勒辛正站在那裡. 馬修說 "那傢伙的皮受傷沒問題了... 剩下的就麻煩你囉"

杰勒辛給了馬修一眼, 沒說什麼..

去到屋子外... 老虎跟黑豹已經坐在小桌子上了...這時馬修看清楚華格納的容貌.
頭痛又開始了...為什麼看到這個人好像會想起什麼似的....頭痛只好放棄回想.
總覺得不太敢直視黑豹獸人的眼睛. 轉頭看看巨大的阿爾虎, 好像變了一個人一樣.
雖然表情好像沒變啦...不過總是差別太大了....很難想像是當時算"小型"的阿爾

這時那個剛剛昏迷的人跟著杰勒辛出來了....
大家愉快的喝著杰勒辛的茶.....
這時穆魯斯突然拉著那個叫做卡飛特的走了....留下貓虎豹狼....

馬修放下茶杯打破沉默 
    "杰勒辛, 我要離開這裡.不然那闇騎士遲早還是會來的
      可能會先去安洛看一下有什麼情報吧.
       太多事情我不了解了, 尤其是我自己......

By 阿米

【OOC!!】
我先把前面部份重整一下，再寫上一些我的部份。
至於寫到杰勒辛的部份...如有不符，煩請告知^^"

對了，大華的圈圈已經掉在路上...全部不見囉X3
而且我又忘了說，狂戰士早在被杰勒辛再一次召喚出來跟巫克對峙時被打掉囉~
所以沒有跑瀑布...XP

o==<{o>===============>

「總之先把那傢伙安置一下吧。」杰勒辛一邊忙著泡他的茶，一邊說著。

穆魯斯把卡飛特扛進房裡，有面有一些精巧的擺飾和一張唯一的床，看起來相當的乾淨。
「這人一定有相當程度的潔僻.....」穆魯斯心想著，接著便把卡飛特放在那床上。而他注意到方才那名狼人跟在他身後。

「你好，我是馬修。請問你是狼獸人嗎?」他說著。

「你覺得...這需要疑問嗎?」穆魯斯覺得有點莫名奇妙。

「原諒我這麼突兀，其實我並不是獸人族.....我是狼。現在雖然可以變身成為狼人，可是為何可以變身的原因...卻都記不得了。我想去調查一下自己的事情。」馬修略感歉意的說著。

「這樣啊...那就盡力去完成吧。」穆魯斯說著。

接著，馬修注意到現在正倒在床上的卡飛特，重傷的他仍然不省人事。

「傷的蠻重的...讓我來吧?」馬修一邊說著，一邊靠近卡飛特。

他蹲在床邊，雙手散發出微微的白光，漸漸貼住卡飛特的身軀。而在傷口癒合的不久之後，光芒逐漸散去。

「沒事了，他等一下就會醒了。我們先出去跟大家聊吧!」馬修站起身，回頭對穆魯斯一笑。

出房門之後，杰勒辛仍然在泡茶。看起來這一次的訪客數目讓他不得不花費一點時間來準備。

「他的皮外傷已沒問題了，剩下的就麻煩你囉。」馬修對著杰勒辛說著，而杰勒辛只送了他一記衛生眼。

走到屋外，阿爾弗烈特和華格那已坐在一張小桌子旁，看起來是為了人多的時候而特地擺設的。然而這似乎不怎麼適合阿爾弗烈特現在的身軀。
馬修總算看清楚華格那的面貌，而頭痛又莫名的開始。

「為什麼...為什麼看到這個人好像會想起什麼似的.....」馬修心想著。好不容易抑止住自已的頭痛。

「暫時不要去想吧.....」馬修想著，儘可能的避免黑豹的雙眼。

「對了，他是?」馬修指著身旁的大老虎，問著穆魯斯。

「那是阿爾弗烈特。」穆魯斯一邊望著天空，一邊說著。

「什麼...」馬修心想著，眼前的大老虎，竟然是阿爾弗烈特。實在很難把那身體和之前那有點傻氣的旅行者聯想在一起，雖然表情並沒有什麼差別。

而在杰勒辛的房間內，卡飛特漸漸的有了動靜。
他開始坐起身子，環視著這個房間。

「天窗?天花板?...唔...這是屋子嗎?我...我得救了?」卡飛特漸漸回過神來，看著這個小房間一邊想著。他試圖站起身來，但身體仍然是不聽使喚的拚命晃動，並且感到相當的頭疼。僅管身上的外傷已痊癒。

「我...我怎麼會在這裡.....啊!對了，剛...剛那人呢?」他回想著，而門突然間被推開。

「醒啦?」聲音的來源是一隻長相秀氣的黃毛貓人。臉上帶著不屑的神情，手上則拿著土黃色的液體。

「嗯...剛才真是.....」卡飛特話還沒說完，便被他強灌下一杯苦茶。「少廢話了，趕快把這喝下之後離開這房間。」

「咳...咳咳!!咳.....呼......」熱度帶著強烈的苦味，刺激著卡飛特的喉嚨。「總算是清醒多了.....」

「既然這樣，那就麻煩你先從這裡滾出去，我還要整理一下東西.....」那貓人不耐的說著。他一邊接過杯子，一邊想著待會一定得重新換上張乾淨的被單。

卡飛特走到外頭，看到那張旁邊坐著兩隻狼、一隻大老虎和黑豹的桌子。
活像個馬戲團似的。

「好多了?」

「嗯。真是感謝啊!如果不是你們，我現在還能坐在這裡悠閒的喝茶嗎?多虧遇到...對了，我還不知道你們的名字?我是卡飛特。」卡飛特找了個座位，安置好他的屁股之後便開始問他們的名字。

「穆魯斯。只是個到處旅行的流浪者。」穆魯斯一邊把弄著茶杯，一邊說著。

「華格那。」

「我的名字是馬修。」馬修溫和的說著。

「我是阿爾弗烈特，叫我阿爾就好了」那老虎說著。看起來開朗的面孔，和那龐大的身體形成強烈的對比。

「叫我杰勒辛。」那名貓人接著說了下去。「現在，總算可以告訴我，你們到底是來這裡做什麼的?.....為了笨蛋夏祖魯的傳說?還是只是純粹來這裡閒逛的白痴?」

「不...都不是。」杰勒辛微微挑起右眉，注視著卡飛特。「我是來找人的。」

「唷...終於沒有蠢蛋是為了那白痴傳說而來?」杰勒辛漫不經心的說著，他一邊細細品味著他精心特製的加格加伯爵紅茶。「還有，那個叫穆魯斯的白狼...我奉勸你最好別再玩我的杯子，要是打破了準讓你吃不完兜著走。」

「你也在找人?」早被穆魯斯喝完茶的茶杯正被穆魯斯兩手拋接著。「正好，那你可以跟我同行。我也是在找一個人，那專惹麻煩的小傢伙又跟我走散了。不確定是不是出事.....」

「呃...穆、穆魯斯，別緊張。我想他現在一定也跟我們一樣，在某個地方正在享受茶點。坐下來喝杯茶，人生嘛~」卡飛特試著讓穆魯斯放輕鬆。

正當卡飛特把第一口茶送進嘴時，穆魯斯放下手邊的杯子，並且輕輕的對著卡飛特的後腦勺揮了一下，結果卡飛特把茶吐了一地。

「萬一真的出事，你敢跟我打包票他沒事嗎?還真有辦法坐在這裡悠閒的喝茶啊你!」

「咳.....我、我...但是我根本就不認識他啊?!」卡飛特一臉錯愕，嘴邊還帶著一絲茶汁。

「嗯...這個嘛~算是為了報答我們吧!」穆魯斯的臉突然貼近卡飛特，好像頭大了一倍。「我想你也得跟我們一起找人去了。」穆魯斯咧嘴一笑。

「失陪啦!謝謝你的招待~」穆魯斯起身對著杰勒辛說道，一邊抓起卡飛特的後頸。「走吧~小．弟．弟~」

「小...小弟弟?!」卡飛特愣了一下，正發現他被穆魯斯拖著走。「慢...慢著!!給我放手，我才不是什麼小弟弟~~~!喂!!」

穆魯斯無視拚命掙扎的卡飛特，繼續向迷霧森林的方向走去。

「天啊!...到底要弄髒幾次東西才甘心?!」杰勒辛暗自咒罵著。

「杰勒辛，我打算先離開這裡，不然那闇騎士遲早還是會來的。可能會先去安洛看一下有什麼情報吧!!有太多事情我不了解了。」馬修放下茶杯，打破這暫時的沉默。「尤其是我自己.....」

By 庫羅

......前來開門的是，之前在瀑布附近曾經遇到的狼獸人，馬修
只是這次再看到他時，氣色似乎不太好，看起來有點虛弱。
「這不是馬修嗎? 怎麼也在這呀?」
阿爾跟馬修打了個招呼，不過馬修反應好像並不大?
隨後在華格納的介紹下，馬修又重新認識了一次阿爾。
馬修:你是怎麼回事啊，怎麼跟上次遇見時不太一樣?

哈哈，這個啊?怎麼搞成這樣的也不太清楚，在來這裡的路上就變成這樣啦
對了，茶館的主人 杰勒辛 在嗎?  我們有點事想找他，還有，想請他幫忙安
置一下傷患      阿爾轉向穆魯斯指著卡飛特說
「哦，杰勒辛正在忙，你們先到那坐著，他就讓我來吧，
這點傷我想我還不至於治不好。來吧」

馬修示意穆魯斯跟著他走，而阿爾和華格納則隨便找了一個可以坐的地方坐
下來休息。阿爾才剛坐下來就聽到一陣怪聲，那似乎是由椅子上發出來的
看來這椅子不怎麼適合拿來給龐然大物坐。
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


抱歉，我想來問看看是不是有掉東西在這裡.....
對於數度造訪這裡，希望沒給你帶來太多的麻煩才是。

見到了杰勒辛的阿爾開門見山的就站起來對著杰勒辛問道，
只是話還沒說完就先撞到了一旁的椅子
笨手笨腳的阿爾差點沒一頭栽進一桌子的物品裡，要不華格納即時出手拉住，我看阿爾可能還沒問到什麼就先被轟出門去了。

請問，你有沒有在家裡還是這附近發現一個長得怪異的手環?我之前好像在這附近搞丟
了...


By 蒼鷹

眼前的發光體逐漸出現輪廓，呈現在蒼鷹眼前是已經生亡的西卡曼，活生生站在眼前，發動著【神眼】冰冷看著蒼鷹。
蒼鷹揉了揉雙眼，像是不敢相信眼前發生的事情，又勾起心中那一段回憶。

『西卡曼，我...我真的很抱歉，因為我的無能害得村莊破滅，原諒我』西卡曼不發一語的，凝視，蒼鷹說出歉意。

西卡曼雙眼一閃，身後出現５、６個魔源塊突襲毫無戒心的蒼鷹，雖然躲過魔源塊的攻擊，但是，西卡曼像是能預料對手行動般，漂亮的出現在蒼鷹背後狠狠抓出一道傷口。

『（為什麼呢，難道西卡曼認不得我了嗎？為何要攻擊我）』，蒼鷹心中存留著疑惑。

充滿熱感的血液，緩緩從傷口流出，蒼鷹將傷口按住好以減少傷害，但是，也不時看著西卡曼，他還是用那毫無生氣的表情看著蒼鷹，雙眼閃逤紅光，等待對手的動作。


狼形光體的西卡曼，長吼一聲，成為光線移動著，蒼鷹連反映都來不及，背上多出一道爪痕，
『啊～！西...西卡曼，為什麼？為什麼？！』蒼鷹悲傷的問道。

『瑪納是不需要弱者的！所以，拿出你的實力吧，試驗者，不然就留下你的靈魂吧！』西卡曼嘴中發出索米里德的聲音，再次的提醒蒼鷹，試驗已經開始了。

語畢的西卡曼，又變成光線快速衝撞蒼鷹，灼熱的鮮血從鳥人身體摻出，全身沾滿血跡的蒼鷹，意識逐漸模糊，四周的聲音都停止了一樣，沒有任何聲音。

『試驗者，看來你不是瑪納所需要的，回歸瑪納吧！』西卡曼語畢後，再度發動魔源塊，這次不是５、６塊而已，則是規模有如星群般的數量，個個瞄準蒼鷹。

『沒用的傢伙，我的現世怎麼會是這個鳥樣，唉！雖然不想但是還是得插手....』謎樣的聲音從蒼鷹心中響起，那會是誰？

西卡曼長吼，身後的魔源塊，全都快速飛向蒼鷹，但是只見蒼鷹毫無反映，大概是昏死過去了吧！難道就要命喪在此嗎？
==========================
ooc 
下次會把 部分工會資料貼上來 和大家討論

----------


## J.C.

OOC: 我看看 現在的角色分布狀況...
我.馬修 穆魯斯 阿爾 華格那 卡飛特 在茶館
尹 蒼鷹 米契爾 在試練?
闇騎士不見蹤影 其他人就不管了
所以穆魯斯要帶卡飛特去找米契爾? 阿爾要找手環 那那 華格那呢? 怎麼不講話?
恩 其實分開進行劇情我無所謂啦 但是時間線要清楚喔 像現在我就不知道另外三個在那試鏈裡待多久...

================================
馬修去應門之後 進來的是.... 兩個沒見過的冒險者 還有傷患!
咦...? 那傢伙 是之前的阿爾嗎? 還是他的兄弟啊???

我開始覺得自己的家越來越像客棧 人客來來往往 還隨便拿主人的床來躺 明明外面就有沙發~~
不過 能有人品嚐我泡的茶 也不算是壞事啦....
我忍住自己的不滿 看看這些傢伙想要幹麻

這時候 那隻巨大的阿爾兄弟 跌跌撞撞的跑到我面前 問我袋子的下落
"喔~~ 恩~~~ 你... 你是...?"

"是我啊~~ 阿爾啦~~ 認不出來嗎?"

"喔喔~~ 還真的是你啊~~ 你發生什麼事啦? 吃了什麼壯大丸嗎?"

"呃 我也不太清楚... 這件事以後再說啦 我是回來找東西的.... 嘿嘿 之前在這邊喝茶...我好像 忘了什麼在這裡耶~~ 杰勒辛大人~~ 請問你有看到一個小袋子裡面裝著一副手環嗎?" 阿爾酣酣地笑著 但是就算他再怎麼裝傻 我也不想幫他這個忙

"恩? 袋子? 多大的袋子?"
阿爾急切的描述所有關於這手環的樣子 我只覺得有趣

"很抱歉 我沒看到耶... 你們一走我就會清理 但是就是沒看到你說的東西...
會不會是掉在路上了呢?"
看著阿爾緊張的表情 我又補了一句
"不然 你自己在這邊找找吧 但是!不准把東西弄亂打破!"
"是 是" 阿爾又露出充滿希望的表情 在客廳裡翻弄著

這時候 那個弄髒我床鋪的傢伙也醒了 我還得收拾殘局 搞什麼東西~~~

之後大家聚在大廳重新認識了一下彼此
令我在意的是那隻叫華格納的黑豹 我還不知道他的目的 而且 馬修看到他的反應也有點... 怪異...
那雙金色的眼眸....似乎在哪裡看過...

然後 穆魯斯拉著卡飛特跑出去了
恩? 他們就這樣走了嗎?

現在的年輕人 活力還真充沛啊~~~ 我喝了口茶

阿爾還在找他的小袋子 恩 你慢慢找吧~~~

馬修打破了沉默 說出了他的想法 意示我跟他一起去
安洛嗎...我沒有離開過這裡 對於外面的世界也是有點好奇...
"你說的沒錯 那闇騎士說我們有相同的氣味 似乎我也跟這件事有關
不過在那之前 也得看看華格那的想法吧 我可不能把這傢伙跟阿爾都丟在家裡自己出門啊..."
我轉頭看著華格那 他也正盯著我們兩個 包包裡好像有什麼在蠕動著...?

阿爾還在找小袋子 恩 加油啊

----------


## J.C.

By 蒼鷹

ＯＯＣ
先貼基本４個工會－－需要分支工會的說吧

工會資料

戰士工會~

簡介：
　專精研究武器使用和體能方面的組織，力量和體能可以說是一等一的但在知識和精神方面他　們可就不如法師了所擁有的，在冒險世界中他們通常都是隊伍的前鋒，和怪物交戰，再由　　同伴支援。

信仰：
　戰神～麥里歐
　
認證：
　當成為工會一員時，工會將會發給銀製的小短劍，劍上還刻有戰神的符號，短劍也有一定的　傷害力，最多可以用來切肉片吧！

術語：
　讓麥里歐的鐵鎚，制裁敵人吧　－－　（用來鑑定身分用的）
　力量代表一切　－－　（進入工會時的密語言）　
　願麥里歐的力量加護於你　－－　（向人告別時用的，也能稱問候語）

法師工會~

簡介：
　嚮往知識和魔力的人，因長期修鍛鍊精神方面的能力而忽略體能方面，所以導致體能的虛　　弱，這可是法師們的一大弱點，這類型的職業不用說就是在後方來補助隊伍，以強大的魔力　來消滅敵人，冒險者們有流傳一番話『沒有法師的隊伍，就不能算是冒險隊伍』可見法師在　冒險者隊伍上可是不可或缺的呢。


信仰：
　自然之神～奈裘
　四元素之神～不明（請ＪＣ姐取吧）
　
認證：
　一枚戒指，戒指上鑲有魔力的頭石，據說會隨著佩帶者的能力而增加魔力。

術語：
　啊！全知全能的奈裘，給予我力量　－－　（鑑定身分用）　
　魔力的來源，在於讀多少書　－－　（進入工會用）
　願知識的泉湧伴隨著你　－－　（告別語）


浪人工會~

簡介：
　不拘束在死板的規定，天生就喜歡自由，能夠隨著自己意思做事，這就是最大的樂趣
　通常這類的人多多少少都有某些天份，像是音樂、詩曲、探取情報等等，就以盜賊來說
　盜賊雖然是被公認的不正當職業，但是盜賊的情報網可是最齊全也最完善的，就連皇室都有　要低頭向他們索取敵國情報呢。

信仰：
　　藝術之神～福德斯
　　狩獵之神～亞美賽克
　　暴風之神～歐賽亞

認證：金幣，正面刻有一把劍上還纏繞一隻蛇，背面刻有羽毛鞋的圖樣，傳說羽毛鞋可以帶給裝備者飛快的速度，這可是許多盜賊都想要的夢幻物品。

術語：
　　　風的速度，是我們的好友　－－　（鑑定分份用）
   　　羽毛鞋　－－　（進入工會用）
　　　
＊盜賊階級分類：
　狐　－　r妓女　（已在風色場所工作來　探取情報）
　貓　－　情報販賣者
　蛇　－　暗殺者
　鼠　－　偷竊者
　黑雄　－　冒險者
　
　
祭師工會~

簡介：
　相信神的存在，一切都有神的安排這都是他們所堅信的，雖說神職人員也是在修鍊精神方　　面，但也有保持一定的體能，祭師們通常都以棍、杖類來鍛鍊身體。
　隨時間演化，祭師工會也衍生出許多戰鬥形的祭師，像是武憎、聖騎士、苦行者等等，這些　都有在精神和體能、力量方面都有不錯的修為，往往這職業是很好的肉盾腳色。

信仰：
　　　自然之神～奈裘
　　　大地之神～瑪那
　　　戰神～麥里歐
　　　
　　　（其實因該還有一些＜，只是想不出來了）

認證：
　　項鍊，項鍊配有一塊金屬片，金屬片上刻有奈裘的符號

術語：
　　神啊！賜給我勇氣吧！－－（鑑定身分）
　　光明必能驅趕黑暗　－－　（進入工會）
　　其他就給大家想囉



眼見魔源塊逼近著，想必這波攻擊，蒼鷹會死的很難看吧？
就當魔源塊離蒼鷹幾呎距離時，蒼鷹身後出現幾個巨大的齒輪轉動著，身體也微微發出藍光，右手不自覺伸出嘴中念念有詞的『走向命運此輪的咬合吧』語畢後，蒼鷹往西卡曼方向射出一發箭，但是，就憑這一箭就能改變情勢嗎？

『索米老弟試試看我的威力吧！等試驗完後再找你敘敘舊吧』謎樣的聲音向索米里德問道。


西卡曼驚訝的退後幾步，在這之前蒼鷹身後的齒輪就讓他感到震驚，這時還向他向朋友般的談話，可讓他頭痛了。

『...........，哼！原來是你啊，好久不見了，沒想到會以這樣局面碰面，上一次見面是那時候吧？那傢伙在哪，中立神氏～靈魂的管理者‧羅』索米里德用威脅的語氣說著

『哦！那傢伙喔，你是說那個人不像人、獸不像獸的夏祖魯啊，嗯....不告訴你，嘻嘻』看著眼前的索米里德那憤怒模樣，羅心中正暗爽著呢。

『可惡的傢伙，從那時代開始你就是這無理，本來是想要手下留情的。既然現在對手是你，那就令當別論了，羅』索米里德憤怒的說完後，西卡曼的形體改變了。

傳出陣陣低沉的呻吟聲，揮舞著兩對翅膀，額頭的寶石開始發動中的索米里德，用真正的姿態出現。

鐺！索米里德額頭的寶石發出強光，說著：『風之術－死亡的吹息』，充滿死亡氣息的風，吹向蒼鷹，但是，蒼鷹身體周圍好像被薄模蓋住，死亡的吹息完全的避開似的。

===========
OOC 
試驗將要話下句點了 >0< 真希望快點到茶館喝茶 XP

『哦哦哦！這招真是厲害阿！索米老弟，不過這種小兒科對我可是沒用的，哼哼』羅用輕視的語氣回應索米里德。
『那換我囉，箭術－擊箭連射』羅說完後，蒼鷹無意識的拉起能源弓，射出一道黃白色的光箭，雖看似只有一發，就在不久陸陸續續的光箭朝不同方向射向索米里德。

索米里德也好歹事幻獸，就這樣輕易被幹掉的話，會笑死人的，在連續砲轟產生的煙霧散去後，一層淡淡綠色的防護模，包著索米里德。

『風之術－真空翔風界』索米里德發動著，但看起來剛剛那擊也消耗他不少體力，已在那喘息了。

面目嘶吼的索米里德，向蒼鷹咆嘯，『再來吧！羅，這回可不會那簡單的』。

『喂！索米老弟，你的試驗到底是什麼？試驗已經結束了，我也該走了，下次再見了』羅用平穩的語氣和索米里德說道

索米里德停頓了一會，解除所有狀態，笑笑的說：『.....，是阿！他的內心考驗已經通過了，因為他的心已經覺醒了，汝以瑪那之名，給予蒼鷹風的力量』一顆綠色的光球飛入蒼鷹身體後，周圍的景物轉變成聖地，蒼鷹躺在草地上好像是睡著般，發出酣聲。

※蒼鷹獲得　風之箭（能源箭）風抗性增加
===============
OOC
真的是草率結束阿 ><| 
現在要怎辦ㄋ?

冒險者工會~
簡介：
　簡單來說就是大雜燴，不管男女老少、好人、壞人、貴族、平民，在這裡一律平等，雖然還　還是有階級之分，這裡，就是熱愛冒險的人所常聚集之地。
　不管是收集情報、找尋同伴、接收任務、完成任務都能在這裡找得到，冒險者工會會依任務　困難度來分等級，從送貨、鋤草到護衛、消滅魔物都有。
　當然任務的獎品以金幣居多，但也是有例外的像是，道具、武器防具、魔法物品、特殊情　　報、等等。


信仰：
　　因該可以說全部都信

認證：
　冒險者階級分類：（從低～高）
　
ＬＶ１－獵狗
ＬＶ２－豺狼
ＬＶ３－黑豹\r
ＬＶ４－禿鷹
ＬＶ５－月斑熊
ＬＶ６－狂獅
　。
　。
　。
　目前就到６級　先看看反映好不好在說

任務等級分類：（從低～高）

Ｅ級－送貨、跑腿、工讀生、帶小孩、看店　等等
Ｄ級－送貨、跑腿、守衛村莊、收集情報　等等
Ｃ級－擊退怪物、到遺跡找指定物品、護送　等等
Ｂ級－不明
Ａ級－不明（這三級以後想到在補充）
Ｓ級－不明　



By 庫羅

唔~~~~
雖然他叫我自已找了，可是還是沒找著....
可能沒掉在這裡吧?....................那也沒辦法啦
找不到只好作罷了~      阿爾擺出一副事不關已的樣子
那個...杰勒辛，我想手環應該是沒有掉在這裡才是，抱歉打擾你了
我想，我該回去通報一聲了
.......................
..................
.......
對了
有沒有毛巾之類的東西能給我嗎?
雖然身上多了一堆毛挺溫暖的啦，但
祼著身子總覺得怪怪的....       阿爾不好意思的講著

「毛巾!?」  杰勒辛沒好氣的答道

----------


## J.C.

既然華格那還沒回 我先接點劇情好了 來點刺激的 呵呵

================================================
阿爾終於停止尋找 似乎放棄了
看樣子那東西應該不是他的 不然怎麼這麼無所謂呢

"杰勒辛... 你有沒有毛巾之類的東西啊...?"
他突然這麼問我 我才發現原來阿爾沒穿衣服!
不過全身毛茸茸的 根本看不出來就是了

我撇開華格納的視線 走進房間替阿爾找件披風
我想他這麼大隻 一般衣服毛巾也裝不下他吧....


一陣木頭擠壓的聲音傳進我耳朵裡
什麼怪聲? 我不記得這裡有老到木頭會嘰嘰嘎嘎響啊...
這陣聲音越來愈大 越來越長 越聽越古怪 我停止了動作 仔細的聽著

"杰 杰勒辛... 你聽到了嗎?" 馬修從房外探頭進來
"噓!"
我感覺腳底微微地震動著
喔~~ 不會吧~~~


突然像是地震一般 我們全部被從底下傳來的撞擊震倒
伴隨這個撞擊的 是巨大深沉粗造的吼聲
我的頭結結實實的撞在地板上 撞的我眼冒金星 只聽到馬修大喊著
"這是什麼東西啊~~~ 杰勒辛~~~"

"吵死了!!!"
我只想搞清楚為什麼會這樣 那傢伙待在下面這麼久了都很安分
為什麼會突然發飆啊???

我抱著頭勉強站了起來 地板不斷在震動著 幾片木頭裂了開來
他想從外面衝出來.... 不行.... 要阻止他....
我搖搖晃晃走到大廳  阿爾 華格那 馬修的視線都集中在同一個地方
大廳的中央
數十片木板已經斷裂翹起 而且地板仍不斷地被破壞著
從破裂的縫隙中 散出一鼓噁心腐敗的氣味
阿爾表情非常難看地問我
"你家下面養了什麼怪寵物啊~~! 他好像很想出來玩耶..."

"他可是很棘手的喔 大概是你送我的那堆東西惹毛他了吧..."
我冒著冷汗 面帶微笑的說著
但其實我也不知道該如何對付他 嘖 剛剛撞到的地方還在麻麻的發痛呢

==============================================
OOC:好 大家來打一打吧
因為沒有人要去主動發現杰勒辛家裡的怪物 所以我只好讓他自己出場囉


By 阿米

「這是什麼...」一股不尋常的沉重氣息在一個方向逐漸傳開。
「.....直覺告訴我，得快點過去!」
身在瑪納聖域的米契爾顧不得即將離開試驗的尹和蒼鷹，
逕自向那股不明力量的來源前進。

「什麼鬼啊...後面吵死了!」穆魯斯在心裡想著。
「放開我!聽到了沒有!!」卡飛特顯然還是被穆魯斯揪住脖子，正死命的掙扎著。

穆魯斯仍然對卡飛特的行動無動於衷。
雖然急於尋找米契爾的下落，但還是想確認才剛離開不久的茶館究竟是發生了什麼事。
就在他腦中閃過這個念頭，正打算回過頭，確認後頭究竟是發生什麼的時候，
一個身影急速向穆魯斯的方向衝了過來。

「砰!!」

「哎呀呀呀呀...」聲音的主人向反方向連退了數十步，跌坐在地，
而穆魯斯直接呈大字型向後躺平，
至於卡飛特，則是被穆魯斯整個甩出去。

「得快點...嘿耶?」「這次又是什麼...嗄?」正準備起身，確認到底眼前發生的又是什麼事情的兩人，
在眼神交會的時候，嚇了一跳。

「小子...到底又發生了什麼事?橫衝直撞的!」穆魯斯顯然有些不悅。

幾乎每一次都是米契爾突然不見，然後接下來又突然撞見。
通常連麻煩也一起出現。

「現在沒時間說這麼多了，我們快走!」米契爾才剛說完，便繼續向穆魯斯反方向的地方奔跑，也就是茶館。

「真拿你沒辦法...」穆魯斯一邊在心裡嘀咕著，一邊尾隨著米契爾快速前進。

o==<{o>===============>

【OOC!!】

嗯...因為有氣息(氣味?)傳出，所以我(米契爾)算是確定了茶館的位置了吧?
也不能說是確認，只是會因為直覺而不自覺的往危險的地方跑.....
果然是專門招麻煩的呀-_-;

(可憐的卡飛特(月狼兄)被整個甩出去.....b)


By MINE

OOC...
以小白做第一人稱好難寫啊....
裝可愛也不是....不裝也不是
總之小白被我寫得很奇怪....
大概是我本人跟小白的個性差很多的關係吧....
我跟華格那的同調率就比較高
--
以下本文開始
--
   「唔....」我翻過身趴著，而眼睛閉著「我還想多睡一下....」
   感覺好舒服哦....我好像趴在草原的上面，風吹在身上，陽光照在背上，我搖了搖我的屁股；自從跟大華從阿絲妲那出來之後，就沒有睡好過了呢。

   我再翻過來，把我可愛的小肚肚亮出來，給太陽好好照照~~真~~的好舒服啊....我的臉情不自禁地微笑了起來，我舒服的連腳也不自主的在抽動呢~~「嗯~~~~︿￣︺￣︿~~~~」

   「！」有人！我馬上轉過來，眼睛也馬上睜開！

   「ㄛ~~~~」三個....三個巨大的布偶圍著我，睜著他們的大眼睛看我，嘴裡還發出白痴白痴的聲音。他們三個長得很像，人類嬰兒般的臉，大大的耳朵，毛絨的胖胖的身體，肚子上還有一塊方方的；不一樣的是，他們的顏色，還有身高，頭上頂著的那一根的形狀也不一樣呢。紫色的最高(看起來也最白痴)，那根的頭是倒三角形的；綠色的第二高，那根是直直的；還有一個最矮的是黃色的，那根被彎了一圈的樣子。

   他們動身要往我這裡撲過來，我很快的跳開，然後他們就撞在一起了，綠色的還跌在地上。另外兩個一邊吃吃笑著，又一邊向我這邊跑過來....看起來他們走都走不好，晃來晃去，扭來扭去，這樣的傢伙怎麼可能抓得到我嘛。我一下跑左一下跑右，弄得他們團團轉，CC~~。

   但他們兩隻好堅持的說，都不放棄抓我。紫色的開口了：「狗勾～狗勾～～」
　　「人家才不是狗呢！！！！」怎麼這樣說人家啦(怒)
   我停下來大吼：「我是」啪！我被身後的綠色用手壓住了@@

   另外兩個這個時候也慢慢的靠了過來，而我奮力反抗啊，四隻爪子用力的給他抓來抓去抓來抓去，綠的兩手在我身上摸啊摸的，好癢哦。討厭啦～我掙脫開，又跳到一旁，把頭壓低，搖著我可愛的小尾巴，等他們過來，我就再跳走；這樣重覆了好多次～我們都玩得好開心^^～

　　這時，我發現附近還蹲著一個大布偶，是紅色的，頭頂的那根的尖端是個圓圈圈，看起來比其他三隻都還要小。我一碰一跳地跑到他的身邊，抓著他的手，「一起來玩嘛～」我也想跟他一起玩^^。可是，他甩開我的手。在這個時候，我才發現，原來他在哭....

   其他三隻布偶也靠了過來「ㄒㄒ....」「ㄆㄛㄆㄛ....」他們嘴裡唸著我聽不懂的話，但是可以覺得他們也在為紅色的布偶擔心。

   我伸出手，摸摸他的頭，而他也抬起頭回應我，兩眼都是淚。在他抬起頭的一瞬，我看清了他胸口的方塊裡，竟然有圖在動！那圖是....之前我在虎妖，不，那個叫「阿爾=阿爾弗烈特」的人的心裡看到的畫面....悲傷、痛苦、憤怒、瘋狂、破壞、殺戮、毀滅....「好可憐....」我手碰到了紅色布偶的臉。

   一瞬間，一陣光壟罩著我的四週，紅的肚子上的畫面隨著光的出現而消失，他的臉才開始展開笑容「這....這是....？」所有的布偶都看著我，這光是從我身上發出來的？！這是我的能力嗎....？

   這時，還有另一個光從天上降了下來，浮出了一個臉....是阿絲妲？！她的身體也慢慢地從光裡浮出來，穿著她平常的女侍服，「阿絲妲～」我一下子飛到她身邊去(啊我不是會飛？剛剛跟布偶鬧什麼？飛走不就好了？)她一把接住我，把我的臉埋在她34F 的胸(大華說的)裡面，「終於，終於找到祢了....」

   就在她抱住我的時候，我跟她所在的空間溶化了，草、天空、那四個布偶，通通溶化就消失了，消失了之後，我們浮在空中，附近都是星星，我從來沒有見過那麼多星星....

   阿絲妲緊緊抱著我，我急著問：「阿絲妲，我們在哪裡啊？妳怎麼會在這裡？」她對著我微微一笑，「我們在意識空間裡哦。也就是在夢裡面呢。還有哦～我不是阿絲妲，我的名字叫做加格加。」
   「啊？可是妳明明就是阿絲妲啊？」
   「我是這塊大陸的靈魂，因為不是神，也不是眾生(CREATER)，所以本來是沒有形象的。對你們所在的世界而言，我應該只是一團光而已。」阿絲妲說著我不懂的事。「因為你在看到我的時候，心裡所想的是這個人類女性的樣子，我就得到這樣的形象了。這要感謝祢呢。」
   「沒....沒什麼的啦....」阿絲妲真的好奇怪哦....
   「真是的....身為二十四個奈裘之一的祢竟然什麼都不知道呢....」
   「知道什麼？」
   「嗯....因為祢身上的心之石的精靈還不夠堅強，所以祢才會因為他的不堪負荷，反噬到意識空間裡面。在當祢發動祢的力量，我才因此知道祢的所在來協助祢。送祢回去之後，請讓心之石能夠成長，祢才能籍著心之石發動祢的力量。」
   「回去？回哪裡啊？」
   阿絲妲頭上冒出了一個青筋「當然是送回到祢原來的世界啊！！」
   「啊....我忙都忙忘了@@」
   阿絲妲頭上又多了三個青筋，有點不耐煩的說：「好啦好啦，我現在就送祢回去吧，祢的同伴正需要祢的幫助....還有「祂」也是。」
  「嗯？」
   她沒有理我QQ....就自己閉上了眼，像是在集中精神。我背後的小翅膀隨著她的蓄力開始變大....變大，慢慢地把我包覆了起來。那是一種溫暖的感覺，比在阿絲妲的懷裡還舒服。我又再一次昏了過去，不過這樣的昏法，多少次我也願意。

   ....再一次睜開眼，「阿絲妲妳怎麼還在這裡@@？」阿絲妲在對著我微笑。仔細一看，原來是大華畫的阿絲妲啊....那這裡不就是大華的背包裡嗎？！我回到大華這裡了嗎？

   正想從背包的袋口伸頭出去，冷不防一隻手插進來，硬是把我塞回去。我看到那隻手拿了幾顆麻藥炸彈球「不好！」我馬上閉著自己的呼吸！碰！碰！個兩聲，包包又開始上下搖動，而麻藥粉紅色的煙也從背包口飄了一些進來。

   「阿爾！馬修！你們先出去，杰勒辛我來帶就好了！」大華這樣叫著，馬修？杰勒辛？我們已經在茶館了嗎？然後幾個重擊聲，便聽到大華抱住了一個大東西，「失禮了，不過是最快的方法。」再來就是激烈的跑步聲....

   現在倒底是怎麼回事啊？！

OOC...
反正華格那已經叫大家逃了....
--
其實華格那的行動是以任務達成為優先的
他目前的任務是要把拉修委託的東西交給杰勒辛
所以他會以保護杰勒辛為第一
再來才是保命
就算逃不過也要到對自己有利的情況才出手
如果有人想幫華格那設計行動可以參考一下^^


By 阿米

「怎麼回事?哪裡冒出來的這麼一個怪玩意兒?」穆魯斯首先發難。
米契爾和穆魯斯望著眼前的茶館，準備離開的杰勒辛、華格那、阿爾弗烈特和馬修。

「沒時間說這麼多，先離開要緊!」華格那對著穆魯斯和米契爾說著。他一邊護送著杰勒辛離開。

「.....不像是正常的生命體，應該是由魔法能量造成空間扭曲之時，一起被送進來的。」米契爾望著眼前的巨大噁心生物喃喃說道。

看起來似乎是被監禁許久，灰塵、污垢再加上各式老舊垃圾。
顯然是這些東西使得那玩意逐漸膨脹擴大的原因。

但...現在並不是分析這腐臭魔物的好時機，因為牠似乎正張著血盆大口，
準備發動黏液攻勢。

「媽呀!!我最討厭髒污了!!」杰勒辛正用盡他吃奶的力氣遠離這個即將佔據他居所的東西。

「喂喂...我說，你真的打算繼續呆在這裡嗎?」穆魯斯對著身旁這個專門找麻煩的術士伙伴說著。

「我有我的想法.....」

「少開玩笑了!你以為你有辦法跟那傢伙溝通嗎?」

才剛說完，那魔物立刻噴洩出大量的腐臭黏液，而滴落在附近的幾滴殘渣就造成了局部性的植物枯亡。
眼見黏液流即將侵襲到他們，而米契爾絲毫不為所動。

「...他到底是在想什麼?」馬修在遠處看著那兩人。

「不知道?」阿爾弗烈特說著。

忽然間，黏液在米契爾的面前約一箭之遠向兩旁擴散，並呈圓環狀環繞住魔物的周圍。

「老實說，我也沒打算和牠溝通...我只是打算將牠隔離。」米契爾緩緩的說著。

「什麼啊...」穆魯斯顯然不大清楚這位術士的頭腦裡到底是在想什麼。

「但是呢，如果什麼也不做，就這讓放任牠亂跑，這裡的生態遲早會被破壞殆盡。」米契爾指向前方被黏液腐蝕過的痕跡。

「是是是...既然您這麼行，為什麼不直接把牠給解決掉?」穆魯斯用一種不屑的神情說著。

「那太麻煩了，而且很可能會噴得到處都是，比起這種方法...還更來得吃力不討好。」米契爾輕鬆的踏著腳步，一邊說著，
「況且...過一段時間，淨化結界自然會愈縮愈小。等到我們回來的時候，那東西也會被壓縮成密實的小型球體，到那時候再一次打開異空間將之轉送即可。」

「而且...應該也不可能會有人想去釋放那玩意，除非他想立刻被那具有強烈腐蝕性的劇毒黏液給淹沒。」他回頭對著穆魯斯說著，接下來便自顧自的向茶館及那魔物的反方向行去，應該是循著杰勒辛離開的方向。


「.....這小子的做法還真令人難以捉摸。」穆魯斯聳聳肩，無奈的說著。
「算了...他從以前到現在就是這樣。」

「再怎麼說...」米契爾在心中想著，「瑪納...也許有辦法鎮壓住這已被遺忘許久的瘴氣吧?既然祂能夠借予我力量封鎖那魔物.....」

o==<{o>===============>
【註】

異空間：魔法所造成的虛無空間，缺乏構成正常生命體的要素。
具有強大的引力，開啟異空間的施法者必須與異空間保持安全距離或在靠近入口之前將之關閉，以免被其吸入。
其他一切組成不明。

目前唯一可以確定的是與『異界』不同。
o==<{o>===============>

【OOC!!】

結論是...大家還是得離開這個地方...XD"
嗯...大家的行程要再交待一下嗎?

另外，
還有沒有其他的OOC或不必要的灌水文要清掉~煩請通知...^^;


By 月狼

「唉...走散了...」卡飛特自言自語道。
卡飛特隨意的走在道路上，希望能回到剛才的地方。他已經有幾天沒吃東西了，果樹根本就填不飽他的肚子。
「唔…好餓…」他甩甩頭，去想別的事情，這樣也許會讓肚子餓的感覺減輕一些。
剛剛…那個人…怎麼好像…
好像什麼？
一個他見過的人？
是嗎？
他翹起一邊的眉毛，顯然正在思索。
他的第一個直覺是那個人，但很快的這種可能就被排除了。他認為不可能。
這條路怎麼走不完啊？
眼前盡是樹林，沒有岔路，更別說有類似房子的東西。
霧越來越濃。
「怪了，那棟屋子明明就在這附近，現在跑哪去了？」身旁沒人讓他有種壓迫感，他不禁自言自語。
「早知道剛剛就跟那個人多要一杯茶就好了…」
他邊走邊把玩著他的短刀。這把刀是他的朋友送給他的禮物，雖然已經很舊了，但還是很實用。把玩短刀總是會讓他的心情平復些。
然後，他看見前方有一處寬闊的地方。
嗯？是出口？
他連忙跑過去。
「什麼！？」
樹林把這塊地圍成圓形的，除了他剛才走的路之外，還有好幾條路分布在圓的四周。
「唉…是岔路…這樣要怎麼走啊？」
突然，前方近幾哩的地方，發出了一點聲響。一個人走了過來。
或許他不是人，因為他穿的紅色連身斗篷把他的臉都給遮住了。他身材矮小。而且他全身上下都散發一種難聞的氣味，卡飛特遠遠就聞到了。
他握緊短刀。「你…你是誰？」
他走到卡飛特前方五公尺左右，然後停下來。
氣味很濃厚。
「旅行者，你迷路了嗎？」他用低沉的聲音說。
卡飛特遲疑了一下，然後說：「是的，我想要回去這附近的一個茶館，你知道路嗎？」
卡飛特還是不敢大意。
那個人沉默了一下。「我知道。」他說。「但是，你得選擇出正確的答案。」
他的最後一句話，就像是兩個人一起說似的。
然後，就像是要驗證這個猜測，一個跟第一個人一樣罩著斗篷的人突然出現在卡飛特的身後。
「呃？」卡飛特轉過身。
「你必須選出一個正確的答案。」那兩人齊聲說。
「什…什麼答案？」
「我們之中有一個會說實話，」第一個人說。
「我們之中有一個會說假話。」第二個人說。
「什麼！？」
「我們之中哪一個才是真的？」他們齊聲說。


By 幼狼

木頭互相摩擦的巨大嘎嘎聲.....慢慢從茶館房內傳出, 打斷了正在討論去向的馬修他們.
"嘎~~~~~" 

這只有船快沉了才會發出這樣的聲音吧.難道房子要垮了?
馬修起身...往窗戶內看了一下. 杰勒辛正在那.

"杰 杰勒辛... 你聽到了嗎?" 馬修問

"噓" 

杰勒辛豎起耳朵警戒著, 結果一聲巨響伴隨重擊的震動衝擊, 杰勒辛被彈了開來.
地板快要裂開了呀. 而刺鼻的惡臭一陣陣的從地板下漂了出來.

"這是什麼東西阿?"

"吵死了!" 杰勒辛有點煩的叫道, "咚~~!" 是大廳傳來的聲音

大廳裡阿爾跟華格那早就在那裡看了.

"嘎~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!"

終於地板被擠了開來, 一個渾身黏液的魔物擠了出來.

"好,好大阿" 這幾個字竟然從已經身為巨虎的阿爾口中說了出來.

"杰勒辛!!! 這是你的招換的吧. 把他送回去呀!!" 

看杰勒辛好像沒有解決的辦法... 得想辦法....用魔法還是海K術呢?

渾身污穢...從地底冒出....是不死系吧....

"聖光術!!!" 刺眼的光從法杖前端射了出去....怪獸不為所動..繼續爬出.

"糗了, 看招吧" 馬修雙手握住滅法棍. 凌空一躍.

"破!!!!!" 一記直棍落在魔物頭上. 魔物吼了一聲. 可是並沒有倒下.

"!!!!! 挨了這麼大一下不可能沒事阿,怎麼會這樣?" 

馬修改由正面突刺魔物, 結果棍子竟然被吸住了....

"糟, 糟了" 

使勁的拔可是魔物的力氣似乎更大....眼看馬修已經靠近到怪物伸手可及的距離

"馬修,停止呼吸!!!" 華格納的聲音. 「停止你們的呼吸，快從這裡離開!」

幾個紅色炸藥似的小球被拋了進來. 馬修閉住了氣....

"轟~~~~~~~~~~~~" 

煙霧冒了出來....魔物吼叫之餘...拉扯的力量小了....馬修趕緊將棍抽了回來.

可是杰勒辛還在房內....不能放著不管阿.

此時黑豹衝了進來 「阿爾！馬修！你們先出去，杰勒辛我來帶就好了！」

這個怪物不是蠻力可以對付的...離開是唯一活命的辦法了..

馬修跟阿爾衝出房外...而隨後華格納抱著杰勒辛也衝了出來....

正要逃離茶館, 兩個人影跑了進來....竟然是穆魯斯跟米契爾??

「怎麼回事?哪裡冒出來的這麼一個怪玩意兒?」穆魯斯問.

「沒時間說這麼多，先離開要緊!」華格那對著穆魯斯和米契爾說著。

跑到安全處.....回頭看那個米契爾還真有勇氣.要一個人對付魔物??

「...他到底是在想什麼?」馬修在遠處看著那兩人。

「不知道?」阿爾弗烈特說著。

「...現在你有什麼打算?」馬修問

「我還是得先回斯達卡, 這是工作阿」

「...那先分開了,不送囉,保重囉」阿爾離開了馬修一行人.

阿爾離開後...馬修指著岩壁對著華格納說

"岩壁那是我的住處...先過去準備一下再討論吧"

於是兩人帶著杰勒辛前往岩壁馬修的住處.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

"華格納你應該是安洛國的吧, 能不能請你帶路呢??"

小白狼從華格納的包包探頭出來.....
滿臉恐懼的注視著馬修..微微發抖.....

----------


## J.C.

By 紅狼(串場)

　　惡夢降臨到平靜的斯達卡。斯達卡，寧靜與和平的代名詞，此時已經變成地
獄。
　　這裡雖然有仕奉神的牧師，也有研究魔法的法師在這裡，但是看到眼前的景
象，他們都嚇呆了。可能是因為長久以來的安樂，讓他們忘記了如何與險惡拚鬥
，達斯卡的居民，在這恐懼化身的面前，就像沒有防衛能力的獵物一樣。

　　惡魔降臨了。

　　這巨大、醜惡的妖怪站立起來有九呎高，外表看起來依稀有人類的樣子，全
身佈滿難看的鱗片。它擁有一對巨大的翅膀，還有一條蛇一般的尾巴。牠的外表
就如同古書裡所記載的，但是親眼看見時，又是截然不同的恐怖。

　　居民都驚惶的逃散，卻逃不開惡魔的襲擊。牠就像生來就為著破壞般地，盡
其所能破壞一切。

　　惡魔揮舞著爪子，破壞著房舍。幾個民兵大膽地上前進攻，卻被牠身邊無形
的靈氣所影響，驚恐地四處逃竄。牠順手撕裂幾個民兵的身體，然後用尾巴掃擊
來不及逃避的居民。他們受的傷流血不止，很快地就死了，然後又站起來，成為
聽從惡魔的不死生物。

　　牧師奔了出來，和法師組成陣線。

　　「普通的武器傷不了牠！我們只能使用魔法和神術！」一名牧師大叫著。

　　「好！我們會用火焰洗清罪惡的！」一名法師一邊比著手勢一邊說。

　　「不行！在這裡使用魔法會傷及無辜！」另一名牧師喊著。

　　就在這個時候，不死生物向他們衝了過去。牧師和法師一時之間都慌了手腳
，只能看著他們平日的親友和愛人向他們揮動四肢或是武器。

　　「快驅散他們啊！」帶頭的牧師叫著，手上的聖徽發出光芒，一些殭屍被光
芒逼得後退，有些則在藍色的聖火中被超渡。但殭屍的數量還是多過於牧師，不
久許多牧師已經開始逃離，他們的陣線也逐漸被淹沒。惡魔便帶領著不死軍團，
把沿途的房舍都毀壞掉。牠手一指，一發火球從指尖奔騰而出，把一間木屋的木
頂整個炸毀。在已經成為焦炭的屋頂殘骸之下，女老師帶著孩子們躲著。此時，
當他們看到惡魔朝他們舉起手，指著他們的時候，他們連向神禱向的念頭著沒有
…只有絕望。

　　「Sozarb ed golem, noiccetorp ed titan, ogeuf…啊…啊啊啊啊啊！」

　　一名法師吟唱著咒文，但隨即被殭屍的爪擊給打斷。然而，另一個聲音在他
身後響起…

　　「…pared fuerza！」

　　惡魔的火球從指尖射出，然後撞在空中無形的力牆上，炸裂開來。剛才那名
被打倒在地上的法師，不可思議地著著空中，喃喃地唸道：

　　「力牆術…」

　　不知什麼時候，他的身邊站著一位著白邊藍披風的人。他笑著對法師說：

　　「這就是你想要的吧？」

　　「你是…」

　　法師正想說話，但不死生物又湧了上來。那個身披披風的男子不慌不忙，朝
著它們大喝一聲：

　　「退下！」

　　他身上發出一股嚇人的氣勢。只見殭屍們好像被什麼所震懾，敬畏地退了幾
步，然後倒了下來，幾乎所有的不死生物都被驅退了。而惡魔也把注意力轉移到
這名男子的身上，牠口中呼著熱氣，一步一步朝這名男子走來，滾燙的腳印在地
上留下了深紅的痕跡。

　　法師驚呼一聲，連滾帶爬地逃走了。

　　男子只是一個微笑，露出了他的尖牙，紅眼直視著惡魔。


　　＊　＊　＊　＊


　　居民都圍繞著惡魔的屍體。只見巨大的軀體機乎全身焦黑，尤其是胸口正中
的黑色窟窿，尤其嚇人。牠的左腳已經被斬斷，身上滿佈著劍痕，像是被徹底破
壞過似的，首級也被砍了下來。有些人望向那名男子，不敢相信像他這樣的青年
竟然可以獨自打敗這頭怪物。此時的他，正在和牧師們談話。

　　「…那麼，惡魔的屍體請妥善的處理。」男子向牧師們交待著，牧師們聽了
不住地點頭。

　　「是的、是的，我們了解。」牧師感激的說：「看大人的打扮，應該是位騎
士吧？請問大人是從什麼地來到這裡的？」

　　「我來自遙遠的國度，受神的指引來到此地，追逐詛咒的陰影。」那人簡短
地回答。

　　「真是辛苦您了啊！旅途一定很疲勞吧？要不要在這裡落腳幾天？」

　　「這沒什麼辛苦的…而且…」男子臉一沈，「這都要怪我來得太晚，悲劇…
還是造成了…」

　　「唉…」牧師也深深地嘆了口氣。

　　「無論如何，」男子說：「這是我應該做的，這沒什麼。對了，關於這個惡
魔，是從什麼地方出現的？也許，我可以得知一些線索。」

　　教堂中，最早見到惡魔的牧師馬上回答說：「這怪物是從柏格的家中出現的
。」

　　「他現在還好嗎？也許我可以跟他談話？」男子說。

　　過了一會兒，柏格趕到眾人的身邊。他驚魂未定的說：「書、書、是那本書
。那本『加格加大陸之史』，是被詛咒的書籍…」想到他尋找已久的典籍竟然召
來惡魔之後跟著消失無跡，甚至還破壞了他的家園，他不禁悲從中來，放聲大哭
。

 　「請節哀…我的朋友，」那紅眼的男子溫柔地安撫柏格，然後說：「可以跟
我說說那本書是從哪裡來的嗎？」

　　「謎之地！」柏格想到什麼似地，突然激動地大喊：「謎之地！糟了！阿爾
他有危險？」

　　紅眼的男子沈吟著：「阿爾？他是…？」

　　「他是我的被委託人！」柏格說：「這本書是我託他從謎之地帶回來的…糟
了，我太大意了，難道夏祖魯的詛咒還在…說不定…夏祖魯要醒過來了？」

　　他話一說完，在人群中就引起一陣恐慌。大家開始懼怕、顫抖，想到被破壞
的家園，有些人還流下淚來。

　　「別擔心，別擔心。」男子說：「我就就是為了阻止這一切來才到這裡的。
我可以救你的朋友、家人，還有這個叫做阿爾的人。只要你們願意提供我協助。
」他頓了一頓，然後意志堅定的說：「以神之名起誓，我不會讓這一切，再發生
第二遍的！」

　　眾人聽了他的話，都向他寄以期待的眼神。男子用他的紅眼看了看大家，然
後說：「現在，最要緊的就是找到那個阿爾。有誰可以告訴我，這個阿爾他去哪
裡了？」

　　「他回謎之地去了！請你救救我的朋友！」一個戴著眼鏡的人舉著手說：「
媽的！都是我的錯啦，現在他又跑回去了…如果…他出了什麼事，我…我一定要
找他算帳！」

　　「喔？這樣啊？」男子笑了一笑：「謎之地，是在大陸中部的那塊地方嗎？
」

　　「是的，大人，請你一定要去幫忙他啦！」那戴著眼睛的人著急的說：「如
果大人需要什麼武器的話，我都可以提供給你。我這裡有神聖兵器還有破魔之戒
，還有…」

　　那男子笑了起來，搖搖手說：「哈哈哈！不用了，冒險的裝備，我自己就準
備好了呢！」

　　「說的也是喔…大人的武器想必是比我能提供的好…」那少年盯著紅眼男子
腰間的配劍說。

　　「好，事不疑遲，我得走了。」男子點點頭，轉身離去。他望向死者的屍體
，牧師們正在為死者禱告，眾人沈浸在一片悲傷的氣氛當中。

　　男子嘆了口氣：「希望他們死後能到…那世界去啊…」

　　「可不是嗎…」牧師應和著，然後叫著他：「對了！大人！你是我們的英雄
，請一定要留下你的名字！」

　　「我嗎？」他笑了一笑：「這並不重要啊？」

　　「不，請您一定要留下名字，這是我們唯一的請求。」

　　「名字嘛…」他紅色的眼睛一轉，馬上有了主意：「卡雷賽爾克…我叫卡雷
賽爾克。」

　　「卡雷…賽…」牧師唸著他的名字，還搞不清狀況的時候，卡雷賽爾克就消
失在他眼前了。這時，有一對劫後餘生的戀人，正一邊喝著茶，一邊親暱地談話
著。

　　「你能活下來，我真是太高興了。」法師的情人說。

　　「可不是嗎？而且他在那麼近的地方救我，也救了學校裡的小孩。」年輕的
法師嘆了口氣：「我的修練還不夠啊。」

　　「呵呵～沒關係啊，你活下來就好，這樣我就很高興了。」那女孩在法師的
臉上親了一下，「但是，他一個人就趕走那麼多的殭屍，真的很厲害耶！你有沒
有辦法像他一樣厲害呢？」

　　法師不高興地哼了一聲：「我是沒有辦法啦，現在。可是…」

　　「可是？」

　　「他趕走殭屍的時候，那股氣勢真的很不尋常，好像很邪惡似的…就像那個
惡魔一樣…」說到這裡，年輕的法師忍不住打了個冷顫。

　　女孩馬上抱著他，說：「怎麼可能呢？你一定是被惡魔給嚇怕了。搞不好那
是惡魔發出來的邪氣，你一定是弄混了。我說啊，」她又在法師的臉上親了一下
：「我看你這幾天就不要再唸書了，多陪陪我吧！你需要的是休息。」

　　「也好。」法師也笑著在女孩的額頭上親一下：「一定是我想太多了，畢竟
人家可是我們的英雄嘛！」


　　＊　＊　＊　＊


　　風吹了起來，把卡雷賽爾克一頭整齊的黑髮吹亂。他閉上眼，張開手，享受
著這突如其來的勁風。

　　「啊！好風啊！」

　　正獨自走在野外原野的卡雷賽爾克說。

　　「那些人類真好騙。不是嗎？」

　　一頭巨大強壯的深黑色駿馬，好像回應召喚般，嘶嗚地出現在他身邊。牠的
蹄踏是熾烈的火焰，從牠的鼻息中噴出，在牠的眼中打轉，連牠的鬃毛也在燃燒
著。無情的地獄之火憎恨著自然的生命，四周的青草、小樹苗和泥土地，都被燒
成死灰。這就是夢魘，來自深淵的邪惡生物。

　　「你也玩夠了吧？」那夢魘嘲笑似地說：「卡雷賽爾克？」

　　「遊戲才剛開始呢。」卡雷賽爾克騎上了牠的背，「我們去謎之地吧！去迎
接夏祖魯！」

　　一人一馬，快速地消失在地平線的那一端，往他們的野心前進。


By 庫羅

脫離茶館的阿爾，告別馬修，獨自一個人回去了
因為之前霧已經散去，此次回程並沒有什麼困難的
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
回到斯達卡，映入眼前的是焦土、殘缺的房屋與傷患
很明顯的是遭到某樣生物破壞的痕跡，牆壁上還留著巨大的爪痕
一個，遠比野獸們還要來得巨大的爪痕
一向以和平為稱的偏遠村落，怎麼會落得如此慘事?
對此感到不對勁的阿爾，焦急的趕回自已的家，想早點確認沃克的安否
看到旁邊成堆的僵屍屍體，阿爾並沒時間去做多想。只是一心一意的往
自已家方向衝。
那不是、死者與安祥之地嗎?他在那裡做什麼?
阿爾的眼睛瞄像左前方，在那人群裡發現了沃克
阿爾放慢腳步，想過去一探究竟
此時沃克正忙著為受傷的病患包紮，並沒有注意到阿爾正往他的方向走過來

「雖然學過醫術，果然，不是牧師還是不行....太勉強了!」 已經為傷患做了的消
毒手續，傷患絲毫沒有減輕半點痛苦。沃克擦了擦額頭上斗大的汗珠，繼續
包紮的工作，即使深知這樣只能幫他們止血，也只能這樣做了。其他的牧師
們也忙著淨化瘴氣、去除殘餘詛咒力量的工作，根本沒有多餘的人手來幫忙解
這些中了屍毒的傷患

這是....?阿爾疑惑著問著沃克，想知道在他不在的短短的這段期間裡發生了什
麼事。
「你又變成這樣了啊?」沃克推了一下眼鏡，抬頭看了看阿爾說
「又?」阿爾被這突如其來的一語搞得更不知所以然了
「沒時間跟你說明了，麻煩你去瑪那聖域一趟吧!去那取瑪那枝葉與水回來，那
是解毒的最佳素材。莉娜婆婆的藥也是用那當原料做的」

「出發前別忘了去冒險者工會登錄一下，順便清算一下之前接下的任務吧」

「嗯，我知道了，那、我這就先去取材料去了」

「等一下，我想確認一件事情.....」阿爾轉身正要離開時，沃克連忙叫住了他

「什麼?」阿爾回頭問
「這件事不方便在這裡做，跟我來吧」  說完便停下手邊的事情，走向家的方向

「什麼事啊，這樣裝神秘...只是講個話而已沒必要特意回到家裡講吧?」

沃克並沒有理會阿爾，只是拿出了獸之槍叫阿爾拿著，那是一把外型酷似槍斧的
武器，槍與槍身之間，用獸毛緊密的纏了起來，槍身則刻著炫麗的花紋，說花紋也不對，正確來說，是安洛國的古文字

「你現在隨便擺個攻擊的動作」
「這樣?」阿爾對槍術不熟，拿著槍作了一個拙得可以的攻擊姿勢
「現在將精神灌注在槍上，並將由槍上散發出來的那股力量發揮出來
   是你的話就辦得到，試試看吧」

阿爾摒氣凝神，試著將所謂"自已的精神"這種籠統的東西灌注在槍上
雖然阿爾並不知道怎麼回事，不過槍卻回應他的動作，由最底的古文
字開始發出光芒，直升槍頂，不兩秒鐘的時間，整把槍發出異樣的光芒

「好!就是這樣，將那股力量擊放吧!」

「像這樣?」 阿爾本想拿槍做一個前砍的動作，沒想到剎那間
感到一陣暈眩，有如貧血那般，漸漸的站不住腳，跌坐在地上
而體形也慢慢的變小，甚至回到原本的樣子。槍也掉落在一旁  

 「唔..你這廢物!!看來是我高估你了!」臉冒青筋的沃克從後面
一腳將阿爾踢飛三尺之外。

「痛痛痛痛...幹嘛啦~!  我都已經站不太穩了還這樣...這把槍是怎麼回事啊!?
   搞得我全身肌肉這酸那痛的.....」

肌肉酸痛與槍無關，那是因為你的肌肉瞬間產生劇烈變化的關係
我不是說過了嗎?這是一把會吸取使用者生命力的槍，照你剛那樣做
大概少有兩天的壽命吧?你還太嫩了，才連本身力量都被當成生命力
吸走...才會變回正常的樣子的，看到你這幅拙樣，突然覺得好爽...哈
平時忍你的蠢樣忍很久啦~

「你不是說沒時間講說明..怎麼現在還在這邊對我囉哩八嗦的....」
「囉嗦?再吵就送你去照顧傷患!!」
「我不要~~~我才不要照顧什麼傷患咧」阿爾突然慌了起來
「既然你那麼清楚，那還不快滾!」
「是......我知道了嘛......」
「對了，還不去拿件衣服穿，難不成你想只披一件披風就這樣走出村裡?
「.........」
看到阿爾那呆樣，沃克差點沒笑出來。
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
阿爾走後，沃克的場合
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
不會吧...這把槍還處於飽和的狀態!?
通常不是應該....回復成原本的樣子了嗎...怎麼現在還.....
難、難道說，不是阿爾的生命容量過小，而是...
他 跟 本 不 懂 得 去 控 制 生命流量
才造成這原因的嗎...?
呵呵...看樣子我撿了個貨真價實的 怪 物 回來了呢
該繼續忙囉...還好有俠義人士出面制止那惡魔，損害才沒那麼
大...只有離村門口附近柏格家慘了點，比較棘手的是這麻煩的屍毒.....
話說那惡魔到底是打哪來的?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

工會處
「咦?你不是沃克的拍擋嗎?一般都是由他來接任務的吧?
怎麼，今天下起紅雨來了啊?  」
與阿爾說話的是一個身材槐梧的大叔
穿著純白的襯杉，黑色的牛仔褲，茂密的黑鬍渣讓他看起來比實際的年齡還成熟些

「啊..這個... 他忙著照顧傷患沒辦法來，所以這次就換我來了」

「這樣啊...原本有些事要告訴他的....」
「什麼事什麼事?能說來聽聽嗎?」
「工會是不能透露情報給關係者以外的人的，就連拍擋也不例外的，抱歉啦」
「這樣啊，那我回去會轉告他一聲的~」

你要接的工作還是跟一般一樣
d級對吧? 取材料a與b....好
那麼，請在這裡蓋個章
祝好運!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
馬那樹枝...跟泉水.. 這一點也不難嘛!!
記得之前霧散掉之前還有看到瑪那樹...有了，那個方向~~

嘿嘿、輕輕鬆鬆~  

由於這次任務很單純，阿爾帶著輕鬆的微笑跑向瑪那樹的所在地
嘩...遠看還不覺得有什麼...近看才覺得他如此的宏偉...
即使是三四十個人也不能圍起來吧?
阿爾順勢跳上瑪那的根，走到瑪那樹下
耶...
就是這個了吧?
抱歉了瑪那，借個一根枝葉來用用吧，阿爾順手折下一根位於樹底最底的枝葉

好~  剩下乾淨的泉水....水......
有了!! 之前那條河!!  
我真是聰明，嘻嘻~

正想離開時，阿爾突然發現離採瑪那枝葉不遠處有一個奇怪的黑色身影，
好像還會動?那一瞬間，阿爾的好奇心又蠢蠢欲動了，也不考慮是否有危險
，不做多想的就往那團黑色身影走去，樹下的黑影，走近一看更顯得漆黑
尤其是那對漆黑亮麗的翅膀... 黑! 是飛翼族! 看到飛翼族的阿爾，欣喜若狂，彷彿
看到寶一樣，一個以前阿爾從未見過種族!  壞習慣的趨使下，阿爾一個箭步的往前
開始觀察他.... 才正由翅膀看向臉部時，那鳥人睜開眼了
「小子，有什麼事?」
那鳥人的眼神，有如獵鷹捕殺獵物般的銳利，讓人懼怕
阿爾吞了吞口水...突然不知該如何解釋
只見阿爾吞吞吐吐的說了一句話

「你、你你好呀.... 」

--
死者與安祥之地，那是已故之人沉睡的地方
由於村中的醫院、教會等大型房宅已被破壞
不得以只好將臨時救難所暫時的搭在這塊空地上

By MINE

OOC....
我太懶散了^^""
以下又變回華格那當第一人稱
--
   「馬修....杰勒辛....」小白從背包裡竄出頭來，是剛剛醒來的嗎？沒事吧？我心裡想著。
   「好久不見了，從那時之後....」馬修跟杰勒辛用一付不可思議的眼光看著小白。
   這也難怪，「小白，他們已經忘了我們的事了，包括四年前我們在謎之地發生過的所有事情。」我又補充著說「跟老拉修之前跟我們提醒的一樣。」

   「這對他們太不公平了吧？」小白的語氣帶著悲傷的氣氛，而馬修迫不急待的問我是怎麼回事，杰勒辛則是一付頭痛的樣子。
   「過去發生的事情並不重要，現在重要的是我現在要辦的事情」我不理會馬修的質問，跟杰勒辛的反應，掏出一封用安洛國第一家族--拉格那諾克的狼型家徽彌封的信，「這是拉修要我交給妳的。據說跟勇者、還有這個世界將要發生的危機有關係。馬修，跟你也有關係。」

   我繼續說著：「詳細的情況都在這封信裡，如果有什麼事情，比如說要去安洛還是哪的話，我都會奉陪的，畢竟這是拉修交待的事情。不過，就我從幾個公會打聽出來的情報，尤內的亞力山朵拉女大公跟安洛、阿尼摩的人聯合起來，要對謎之地出手的樣子。還有些人說她們跟魔族有所牽連。」

   杰勒辛接過了信，馬修也湊了上去....

----

   鏡頭回到茶館，被米契爾封印的魔物不安的躁動著，好像是半夜被蚊子打擾無法成眠的失眠者。仔細一看，魔物身邊有一個東西發出一陣一陣的電光，那正是阿爾在找的破魔腕輪。魔物的觸手幾次攻擊，都反而遭到腕輪電光的反擊。那魔物受不了了，一張口就把腕輪吞入口中──一時間，魔物全身遭受到電擊，牠的身體跟著扭曲，不，竟然是變形；不但變形得更加猙獰，就好像是融合了腕輪的力量般，力量更加強大，屬性也更加的複雜了。米契爾設下的淨化結界不光是對牠無效，籍著電光，結界甚至被吸收而增強牠的力量了。再這樣下去，事情會變成如何呢？會對世界造成什麼樣的影響呢？

   緊張緊張緊張~~刺激刺激刺激~~請待下回分曉^^~

--
OOC...
再來誰要接下去呢^^?


By 蒼鷹

自從蒼鷹通過試驗後，就一直的躺在聖域中休息，等待著同伴歸來。
身上的傷口似乎沒有痊癒，還在隱約的刺痛著。
『可惡！看來還要多花一些時間來復原，在睡一下吧』語畢後，蒼鷹蓋上雙眼靜靜的躺在瑪納樹旁。
周圍傳來沙沙聲，陌生的氣息靠近著。

蒼鷹張開雙眼，眼前是一個虎人，蒼鷹因為身體的疼痛所以用不太耐煩的語氣說：『小子，有事嗎？』

眼前的虎人好像是小雞看到老鷹般，有點被嚇到的樣子說：『你、你你好呀』，虎人依然有點畏懼的看著蒼鷹。

蒼鷹緩緩坐起沉默一會，對虎人說：『啊！抱歉抱歉，我沒嚇到你吧，因為身體有點不舒服所以語氣不好，對了！我叫蒼鷹，你呢？小朋友』

依他的外表看起來因該只有１４～１６吧！

==================
OOC 
謎霧森林裡面那個是 湖 不是 河 (我們講的因該是同一個吧)


By 阿米

【OOC!!】
嗯...因為翻了前面的劇情，
破魔腕輪並沒有寫清楚有沒有掉落，
只知道杰勒辛把它收起來，
如果要根據JC大姊頭曾經寫到的一段：
『我暫時把那手環放在身上 至少包在包包裡還不會亂電我』
腕輪應該沒有掉吧?除非杰勒辛的包包也掉了XP
其實要寫那手環真的掉落讓那怪物變強也行啦X3
(我這就繼續寫下去啦.....)

還有...感謝卡雷的說明，
不過在下並不是用D&D的魔法系統，所以強制遣返的方式也不是以牧師的方式進行.....b
(當然我如果有寫到一些部份在D&D有比較明確的解釋，也煩請告知一下，畢竟還是會有所關連^^;...)

o==<{o>==============>

「怎麼回事.....?」米契爾在離開迷霧森林的途中，忽然莫明的開始頭疼起來。

「不要緊吧?」穆魯斯注意到他的伙伴情況有點不對勁，關心的詢問著。

「不...沒事。我們繼續走吧.....」米契爾放下方才微微按住額頭的右手，故作鎮定的說著。

「是結界出了問題嗎.....」他心想著。
「如果真的是這樣，我要不要再回去.....」
「如果說，因為這次的行動起了其他變數...而使得.....」

「我說你真的沒問題吧?」穆魯斯打斷米契爾的思考。

「...沒事。」米契爾忍住第二次的頭疼，平靜的說著。

其實穆魯斯並不是沒有發現，而是不方便明說。
和他一起旅行久的自已明白，以他的個性是不會輕易表示任何的異狀，除非是他自已想辦法處理之後也束手無策。

「就這樣漫無目的的隨著這小傻子亂走也不是辦法。」穆魯斯心想著。

「你真的不要緊吧?從來沒有一次看你走路這麼沉重。」

「我真的沒事。」米契爾的答覆仍然是一樣的。

然而他頭部的痛楚卻像是暗示一般，繼續控制著他的行走方向。
只是他自已並沒有去承認這個事實。

一瞬間，米契爾的腳步突然停了下來，
刺骨的惡寒與麻痺感侵襲著全身，腦中一片空白。
他的原本火紅的雙眼逐漸被灰暗吞噬著，他無力的跌坐在地上。

「這是.....?」他在心中疑惑著這突如其來的一切，而一股聲音在他的腦海之中迴響著.....
熟悉，溫柔卻不失威嚴的。

「沒辦法啦.....」穆魯斯索性將處於昏迷狀態的米契爾抱了起來，並且向高處一望。
「如果能找到看得到天空的地方，也許就出得去吧.....」

「危險...」片段的字詞從米契爾微開的口中掙脫出來。
「?」穆魯斯聽著他說出的隻字片語，思考著。

「這裡並沒有什麼陷阱或是魔物啊...奇怪。」穆魯斯環視四周，確認周邊並無任何具有威脅性的事物。

「結界...」
「瞧你又在擔心那大怪物了。早說叫你一次解決不是比較心安嗎?就算煩惱這個，也犯不著用這麼誇張的方法嘛.....」穆魯斯有點生氣的說著。而且因為剛才米契爾的所走的路線使他無法判斷出路的可能地點，正想辦法尋找離開這片森林的方法。

「一直以直線方向前進，應該有辦法脫離吧.....」穆魯斯在心中想著。

「...是你?」在米契爾的思緒之中，他對著呼喚他的聲音詢問著。

「發生了什麼事...是森林有危險了嗎?」面對著米契爾的模糊影像，看起來像是頭部的部位正輕輕的點著頭。依稀可以見到額上閃爍著不安的淡綠光芒。

「.....牠不是已經被結界牽制住了?」米契爾臉上流露出一絲慌張的神情。

「冒險者，到祂的面前，由祂給汝答案。」

「生命之樹?!」

同時，米契爾清醒了過來，發現穆魯斯正抱著他行走著。
「醒啦?」穆魯斯隨口問著。

「嗯...不過能不能請你先把我放下?」米契爾似乎有點臉紅。

【OOC!!】
現在我大概也是卡住在一個地方，
沒有別人的進度也不太好參考~
大概預計會抵達瑪納，方式正在構想.....b

只是隔了這麼久還沒有人寫，有點冷說...
Mine想好要怎麼替代破魔手環的東西了嗎?
還有信件的內容是怎樣的呢?
卡雷賽爾克會直接前往謎之地嗎?
蒼鷹、尹和阿爾會有什麼行動呢?
被艾魯甩出去的月狼到底又做了什麼抉擇呢?
還有整個世界觀，大陸上的各個組織...都有著落了嗎?

雖然RP主要是講求互動，不過總是會有一段時間脫離一陣子，
或是只和固定的某一群行動...總不能每次都是一整團在到處走，這樣有點奇怪^^;
不過總是需要合理的理由.....脫離也是，加入也是~

現在這樣子停在一個地方，就好像遊戲卡關一般...總得想辦法破解吧?
太久沒有動筆~有點生鏽的感覺.....
一直期待著有人繼續下去啊@@"

呆狼曾經跟我語音聊過，
記得其實他也想繼續動筆~大概是不知道其他人到底要怎麼接下去的~^^;
也許他自已的部份也不太好接吧?他現在的劇情主要是和蒼鷹相關連?

一個人廢話了這麼多，結果還是沒有動筆寫下去...
不過還是有點欠其他相關連的資料啊.....b

By 庫羅

蒼鷹啊....?
能在這地方看到飛翼族的...真是令人興奮        
一看到陌生的種族，阿爾簡直難掩臉上的表情，想也知道阿爾老毛病又犯了....   

我是阿爾弗烈特，大家通常叫我阿爾!請多多關照!!  

阿爾舉起手對蒼鷹敬了一個小禮

當阿爾正想更靠近蒼鷹去觀察他的翅膀時，一種毛骨悚然的感覺油然而生...
阿爾發覺有東西正在注視著他.....

哦，看來試練好像已經結束的樣子....  蒼鷹這麼說著

咦?

阿爾轉過頭去，發現對方是並不帶有什麼善意...並沒有主動的跟他打招乎
他並沒有動作，只是對著蒼鷹詢問米契爾的下落，不過那雙眼睛依然瞪著阿爾看著

呃....如果你是要找米契爾的話...他剛剛還跟我們在茶館

哦...

他若有所思的佇立在那一陣子

我叫尹，你呢?

我嗎?  嗯~~我在重新介紹一次好了

我叫阿爾、阿爾弗烈特，請多多指教~!!

請問...
你們兩位是不是認識呀?


By 蒼鷹

『原來你叫阿爾呀!，關於你的問題...是的沒錯』蒼鷹站起揮揮翅膀說著
『(疑!?阿爾幹麻一直看我，我身上有沾到髒東西嗎？)』蒼鷹拍拍身體上的灰塵心想
四周一然是充滿寧靜、祥和，還真是不想離開這呢。

蒼鷹沉靜一會，說：『尹那要去阿爾說的茶館找米契爾嗎？說不定他有發現什麼呢！』
語畢後蒼鷹張開雙翼飛起，笑笑的將手往阿爾放去說：『阿爾老弟，你不是對我很感興趣嗎？來吧！』

此時的阿爾好像有點錯愕，呆然在那

尹看起來受傷不輕的樣子，摸摸腰包拿出繃帶，丟給尹說：『尹啊！傷口還是要小心處理，要是發炎就不好囉！』

By 阿米

【OOC!!】
要惡搞不惡搞的無聊片段又冒出來了.....╮(￣︶￣)╭
(以下為正文(?))
o==<{o>===============>
「雖然說利用結界封印住牠的方法，並不是有把握能夠完全成功...但是變數這麼快就產生了嗎.....?」米契爾思考著。

「我說米契爾先生，你要想事情能不能一邊走一邊想嗄?」

「啊?」

「早點去解決這檔麻煩事不是你所希望的嗎?我才不知道你剛才到底是在夢什麼話，不過應該是有什麼事情要到那個叫『生命之樹』的地方吧?」

「啊...嗯。」他微微點頭。

米契爾的精神狀況總算是逐漸好轉。
就在時間的流逝之中，兩人互相凝視著，遲遲沒有移動半步.....

「喂...」

「啊?」

「我說你啊，你要在這裡跟那些樹一起當木頭啊?老是這樣發呆不行的，再這樣我直接用拖的.....」穆魯斯開始有點不爽了。

「啊...對啊.....我還得到瑪納那兒去，世界之樹.....」米契爾說著。

依然靜謐、沉寂的迷霧森林，
是預言著危險，還是訴說著生命?

「喂...我說你到底還記不記得你是怎樣到那裡的?」穆魯斯一邊看著米契爾在森林裡打轉。

「怎麼到那裡的.....」

「對啊...」米契爾正要停下腳步思考，
「怎麼到那裡的...我記得一開始利用那個，只是為了要找到任何一人.....」

「利用啥?」

「地系的相關咒術－『指引』，當初傳達的指令原本是要找到任何在森林之中活動的大型生命體，就是像我們這一類體形以上的。也許是因為這座森林之中含有強烈的靈氣場，而導致咒文的效果產生偏差.....」米契爾解說著。

「這樣嗄...那現在我站遠一點，然後你再施展同一招就可以到那裡啦?」穆魯斯說著。

「也許吧...我試試。」

確定穆魯斯走到只有他看得到米契爾的地方之後，米契爾再次從身後取出長劍，右手輕輕將長劍提起，臂上掛著布的左手也開始了動作。

「大地的碎片...方向的指引者.....」他左手在劍柄上游移，
「在這令人為之困惑的區域.....」右手漸漸鬆開，長劍微微發亮，並開始飄浮。
「請引導我...前行的道路.....」長劍緩緩移動，而且米契爾尾隨在後。

「動了...」穆魯斯在遠處觀察著。

「接下來只要遠遠的跟著他應該就可以了吧.....嗄?」

「應該等會會轉過去吧.....」在遠處看著米契爾的穆魯斯，心裡想著。

不久，米契爾的長劍停留在穆魯斯的面前，劍鋒筆直的指向他。

「......阿米你這笨蛋。」

「咒文又失效了?不...如果說是以前的話，應該是正確的用法，今天要刻意偏轉的話.....等一下!」米契爾突然大叫。

「嗄?」

「如果說是我記錯用法的話，『指引』本來是用來找尋一些含有大量生命或是精神能量的聚集點...像是村落、城鎮還有.....」

「世界樹?」兩人幾乎是同時說出來。

「早點想起來不就結了?浪費時間!」穆魯斯往米契爾頭上搥了一拳。

「好啦...」米契爾摸摸頭，繼續說著：
「這樣的話...那我們現在應該也在瑪納的不遠處了，走吧。」

By wolf

貼一貼尹的背景和碎魂技能簡介和自戀船長洛森簡介吧.....^^"

碎魂能力簡介：
由父親血脈那遺傳下來的一種特殊能力。
可以將不死系的敵人瞬間撕裂，因而命名為碎魂（撕碎靈魂之意）。

這特殊能力需一些條件觸發，如：被自身的血血染（失血量達到會使自身貧血甚至快昏倒）身體痛苦不堪和帶有此能力者的心境狀態，將決定是否觸發此能力。

使用能力也有些條件，只可對不死系的敵人使用、狼型態使用、夜晚或黑暗處使用，這種能力由尹的父系遺傳，但是只有1/3機率傳下，也會隔代遺傳。
他爸爸因為還沒觸發，因此此能力也是從尹的爺爺那裡得知的。

===================這是分隔線==============================

洛森簡介：
戴著白面具、戴一頂帽、穿大衣，右手手腕處裝了一把長刀，左腳則是圓柱形鐵義肢。
在尹尚未攻擊他前（此事請參考尹的背景洛森一段），洛森是位長相不錯的人。
【自戀洛森】是他在船員們之間的暱稱，因為此人相當自戀。
他有點所謂的娘娘腔，笑的時候是經典式的高八度音。

後來因為尹留下的醜陋傷疤，導致他十分恨尹及自卑。
之後化為惡靈船長並回到船上和其他的幽靈船員，不過試驗者把船員們多加了點手腳，且說服船長當試驗把關則他會將尹送過來。

幽靈洛森攻擊方式有三段，剛開始會使用仍在世上的鐵腕刀和義肢攻擊，但速度中等偏快，通常踏上幽靈船的普通人會直接被此攻擊擊斃成為殭屍或幽靈。
如果撐過一段則會回到鏡中，從鏡牆中出奇不意的出現攻擊，而這招使得那些人全成了刀下亡魂。
而第三段攻擊方式只有對尹出現過，因為尹將鏡牆全部砸破，而6面鏡牆中原是有6個鏡分身，所以行動才會如此快速，攻擊方式回到第一段，已多人攻擊取勝。

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~分隔線真好用~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

背景：
從小生長於一個位於偏遠森林的小村落，村落人數約200人。
葛拉為村名，有自己的傳統，但與外界仍有聯繫。
村子裡的人都互相信任，有事就會盡量幫忙，也會幫忙照顧小孩。

父親是獵人，父親的血統有著某種能力，也將此能力遺傳給尹。
爸爸喜歡教小孩子打獵的方法，他比較像是個愛玩鬧的大孩子，但危急時刻總是令人信賴。
母親在家照顧小孩，是個很喜歡講道理的媽媽，常常跟孩子們鬧的不亦樂乎。

家中共有三個小孩，尹是老二。上頭還有個大他3歲的哥哥，下面則是小他2歲的妹妹。三兄妹常常出去冒險，不然就是聽著熱血的老爸說著今天打獵的情況，有時晚回來了總是被媽媽唸個老半天，和樂的家庭。

尹的青梅竹馬是住在隔壁的卡洛可，也是尹所珍惜的人之一。
她的個性溫柔穩重，不過膽子卻很大唷。
在12歳時告了白，而她也默默透露出她也喜歡他。
之後兩人就是村中大人常拿來開玩笑的對象。

而在尹10歲以前，村中來了一位愛好旅行的訪客---西卡曼。
村人們都喜歡這位訪客，跟小孩們也都處的很好。
在住了幾年後，便離開，但尹來不及趕上去道別，尹為此感到很不快。

13歲時卡洛可因父母緣故而搬家，但她的父母卻不肯透露新家所在。
到了村中所規定的14歲才可出村的年齡時，尹就出村尋找卡洛可並要磨練自己。

但是只有14歲的小鬼頭，要獨立磨練時在有點困難，所以莫名的情況下闖進了盜賊工會，差點被丟出去時被之中的一位女盜賊看上他的資質，認定他適合盜賊這個職業，她就隨性的拖去訓練了。

訓練一年後，女盜賊覺得時機成熟，就丟給他一些基本的東西，叫他自己去外頭見識見識世界了。

洛森是以前尹接任務時遇到的船長，洛森因為要委託冒險者任務而來到了冒險者工會，洛森要找人護衛他，因為他覺得有人要取他性命。
所以尹就接下他的任務，其實尹先接到取洛森性命的任務，只是就此接近他。
大概才2個禮拜就把他習慣摸熟，在第三個禮拜時，委託者叫滿是冒險者的船隻攻打洛森的船，而洛森臉上的大傷疤就是在那時劃下的。
船員全死了，而洛森也跌入海裡，但是之後他卻被不知情的貨船救起，他在被救起的那段時間就戴著面具生活，生活了幾個月後因後遺症而死。

改變尹個性的時間，是在14歲的時候他在外頭熟識的一個人類背叛、並奪走財物，在15歲出去後，又險遭被他視為夥伴的豹人殺害，和這一年中種種的事件所導致，所以要叫現在的尹去相信新出現的【夥伴】，還需要時間，而旁人不經意的透露出的關心正在一點一點的化解尹的不信任，不過他很彆扭的，所以他會先覺得驚訝卻馬上會用錯誤觀念說服自己。

----------


## ocarina2112

那、那、那個...嗯...
我其實...這個..嗯
沒有什麼特別的啦
我只是、我只是在看你後面的瑪那樹枝而已啦~~


阿爾故做搔頭狀，一手指著蒼鷹後面的瑪那樹
很明顯的，不管是誰，都看得出來阿爾在撒謊


嗯...看著那遼闊的天空，還有徐徐吹過身邊的風
那種感覺一定很不錯吧? 

你...喜歡風嗎?       

就算一次也好，很想嚐試一下在空中飛到底是什麼感覺呢~~


阿爾看起來很興奮的樣子  
說著說著，看著瑪那樹，阿爾才想起他到底來這邊做什麼


啊...糟...這東西不快拿回去不行...!!

那個、蒼鷹，你跟那個..嗯...眼神看起來很兇的那個
如果有要緊的事就先走吧，不用理我沒關係啦，
我想起我還有事要做....還、還是....我...我也...
那個...你等等哦，我回去一下下馬上就回來!!


說完就慌慌張張的又順手摘了幾枝瑪那樹枝，深怕不夠用似的
勿忙的跑掉了....


還有水、水，趕快拿回去交差了事...
連那個兇傢伙也要去茶館啊~~
跟去看看搞不好有什麼好玩的事發生~~
嘻嘻，看樣子這下今天又不會無聊了~♪


阿爾邊啍著怪怪的小調、邊跑著說著....

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

『嗯，你忙你的吧！阿爾』答覆後，我停止飛行，靠在瑪納樹腳下，感受著這份美好的寧靜。

『尹，你要先到迷之地還是等阿爾回來帶路？』我問著話不多的尹，不過我也大約能猜出答案。

靜止了一會。。。

我抓抓頭髮，尷尬的說『ㄟ...，尹　等你想回答時候再跟我說吧！』
打開行李，此時的我可不只是三條線了。
毫無糧食、水源的旅行能作什麼，這可不行...

聖域中因該有不少的植物吧?我四周勘查了一圈，當再回到原地時，我露出滿意的笑容。

『嘿嘿，收穫還真不少！，尹我也有準備你的份』我將戰利品分出一部分，和還是不發一語的尹旁邊。

唉～我是在跟空氣對話嗎？心理抱怨著，不過　尹　的實力是不可否認的

吃著頻果邊暗中想著。

＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
ｏｏｃ　
尹大哥　還在玩ｒｐ嗎？
 有的話要來接喔　 :Laughing:

----------


## Michile

嗯...來寫些有關於自已惡搞的三個NPC吧...
有關於他們三人(萊爾、馬提、雅特)的資料在前面，有需要用到他們的話就儘管拿去吧 :Razz: 

o==<{o>==========>(正文)<==========<o}>==o

「天啊!馬提...我以為你也打算這麼早把事情告訴他!!」雅特在路上一路對著他目前僅存的伙伴聒噪著。
「早說過了，時機未熟。」馬提簡短的回應著。
「是嗎?那就好。雖然我剛剛一不小心就多嘴了，不知道他有沒有聽到...啊!對了，你知不知道.....」雅特才剛擔心完這件事之後，馬上又開始閒話家常了。
顯然他的談話對象是森林與大氣。

現在的情況大概就是雅特一個人近乎自得其樂的演著獨角戲，而馬提只是偶而應和著。
雅特像是永遠用不完話題似的，一下子看著周圍的大樹與周邊散的氣息大為驚嘆，一下子是停下腳步逗弄著森林之中偶然經過的小動物，或者是開始高興的哼起歌來。不知道是不是萊爾不在，他可以更把心思放在其他的事物之中，有的時候更會渾然忘我、徜徉其間，除非馬提示意他繼續進。
「儘早找到萊爾，只會讓雅特的絮聒轉變為和萊爾的爭執、鬥嘴.....」馬提在心中盤算著。「不找不是，找也不是，這是長老們的指示.....」

「懷疑是否種族為刻板印象...」長期充當這兩個冤家的和事佬的馬提，開始回想著在當初他們各自從出發的地方離開到相遇，再從相遇到現在的種種，雖為協力行事，而其中仍常對立，就連有一次差點拆夥也是他盡力保持理性以說服其餘二人繼續完成該使命。

「我跟你說喔~在這裡.....」雅特持續地對著馬提說話，似乎尚未停歇。

此時，在他們兩人之外，另一名身著白衣的金髮男子在他們的視線之外暗自竊笑。

「不過是稍微隱藏了一下氣息，這樣子就沒辦法讓他們發覺啦?」
「嘖~真是，想不到雅特那傢伙還是一樣多嘴!!倒是我之前怎會給馬提管得死死的...真去他的搞不懂!!」他在馬提和雅特離開視野範圍後一陣子，略為不快的嘀固著。
「...管他去!!反正現在也樂得清閒~暫時不用被管和被雅特多嘴，去好好找個樂子!!」

不一會，萊爾以念啟動『瞬間挪移』離開迷霧偏佈之地，逕自走向安洛首都.....

o==<{o>==========>(正文)<==========<o}>==o
【OOC】
話說...各領域的首都名稱是什麼^^"?
還有下面未探知地帶預定會有什麼發展?

目前我和阿魯還卡在會不會和蒼鷹、尹(或阿爾?)見面，
預定是與世界之樹會面。

----------


## Wolf

望著收進腰包的繃帶，我有些愕然。
『他會不會太關照我了？……』呆在那，尹的內心不斷浮現問句。
蒼鷹和阿爾聊了下，阿爾像是想起什麼似的，摘了幾枝樹枝，就這樣匆忙跑了。
尹反應太慢的看著漸行漸遠的阿爾背影。
「尹，你要先到謎之地還是等阿爾回來帶路？」蒼鷹問著話不多的尹。
面對著詢問我的蒼鷹，我佇立了良久。

『先去謎之地？…那個叫阿爾的帶路？…』
尹對於接踵而來的問題，思考網路好像有些Lag。

Lag…慢速思考中…
Lag…慢速整理中…
Lag…慢速考慮中…

在這比普通還慢的思考中，蒼鷹先去找了些糧食回來，還分了些給尹。
『他幹嘛那麼幫我？是為了？…算了』停止加重腦子負擔，把顆果實放進嘴裡。

嗯…還不錯。
因為果實（？）終於恢復了正常速度，下決定「等他。」冒出打破沉默的兩字。
在蒼鷹尚未來得及回應時，「謝了，蒼鷹。」禮貌性的謝了謝。
擺脫惱人的問題，剎時感到一陣腦裡釋放的舒暢感，躺在草地上睡著了。

======================
OOC:太久沒寫...狼很多都忘了@@a
呆狼的『』符號是內心想的  「」是說出來的@@"... 這是我個人的習慣XP"...
各位繼續指教囉~X3...呆狼讀書去^^a

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

『是嗎?太好了，我正有此意。』歡喜若狂的我，拿起水袋，喝著皮革味的水。

瞄了一下，尹居然睡著了！他要是參加比快速睡覺的話，那他一定是第一的
手扥住下巴，看正熟睡的尹。平常一臉冷酷調調的他，想不到睡像還挺可愛的，我心中暗笑。

『啊！那個黃毛小鬼..叫什麼來著...，阿..阿...阿爾，對！！阿爾，我想他因該食量不會很大吧？』邊想著腦中的問題，懷中的食物逐漸增加。

再度回到瑪納樹前時，才發現我準備的食物夠我吃１０天份了。
『.........，我到底在高興什麼...，是因為他們嗎？』長嘆了一聲，大概是我害怕寂寞吧！

天空好藍、好溫暖，我呆然的看著。

＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝
ｏｏｃ　
ｏｋ～那現在　就是等　阿爾　回來哩　！
還有阿米　阿魯　（因該會碰面）

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

By MINE 
第一次接!所以..純屬亂來./..不好請多多諒解......
正文:
「恩~！這裡就是就是迷霧森林啊~!哈哈!似乎很好玩..」在森林邊界外幾十米的地方站招一只擁有金色毛髮的獸人.再看看裝配在右手上的刻有奇怪字符的互腕后.笑者走進了森林裏.......

獸人走在森林裏.早就感覺到了附近的東西..一些不幹淨的東西..果然..獸人周圍的草叢裏站起了幾個骷髏戰士...
獸人並沒有害怕,相反.笑了笑「恩~~!都是些可愛的東西~!哦?想要我的身體嗎?呵呵..那就看看你們能不能要到咯~!」右手手腕上【咈】的一聲燃起了紫色的火焰.一個骷髏士兵從背後發起了攻擊.獸人沒有迴避.也沒有抵抗.當骷髏士兵的刀即將砍到頭的時候.忽然停止了.獸人嘴角微微上翹...骷髏士兵低下頭,看到一個..不..是六個手持寬身西洋劍.身穿貼身盔甲.頭戴遮眼頭盔,腳上燃者紫色火焰.漂浮者的劍魂正用手中的劍架者自己.
獸人之說了一聲「恩~!偷襲是不對的哦~!消失吧~!」
六個劍士的刀命令.瞬間抽開劍.骷髏士兵懸浮在半空.還沒明白怎麼囘事的時候.已經被完全肢解...在解決完一個后.六個劍魂保護性地圍在獸人四周.
［尊敬的主人,吾等來遲.您沒受傷吧?］
獸人優雅的笑了笑「恩~!沒事...不過剛才真讓我有點想親自動手呢~!」
［請主人降罪....］
「沒事!不用在意...下次記得要快點就行了~!我要趕時間.這些雜兵你們幾個能處理好嗎?」
［請主人放心.交給吾等來辦.］
「恩~!那我就先走了~!留神哦!」獸人一個二段跳跳出了骷髏士兵的包圍.向霧的深處走去....
---------------分-------------隔-----------綫-------------------

［妝等竟敢對主人亮刃..讓吾來懲戒妝....］六個劍魂立即散開.用簡潔快速的西洋劍法對其進行攻擊......

-----------------我最愛的-------------分隔綫-------------------

從遠處傳來的打鬥聲傳到獸人的耳朵裏..「恩~!真是些讓我放心的孩子~!好了...你也該出來了吧?跟了我那麼久...」
周圍沒有反應...「恩~~!真是不聽話~!來~!讓大哥哥我陪你玩玩捉·迷·藏~~」從懷中抽出一把精致的小匕首.朝天空彈去.立即傳來一陣強烈的金屬磨擦聲.隨後一個原本表面包裹者厚裝甲的怪物掉了下來.全身的裝甲已經被破.殘留的裝甲上還殘留者無數的爪痕..
獸人微笑者「不行哦~!雖然你的氣息幾乎不可能感覺到~!呵呵.但是...你的裝甲上的金屬的氣味我還能聞到~!」
那個全身傷痕的怪物滿臉的驚恐「你....你是誰?」
獸人「這就是你的遺言嗎?不好玩~!召喚-［暇絲］.....」右手上的紫色火焰激烈燃燒了一會.
傳來的..是怪獸的慘叫聲與金屬的刺耳的磨擦聲...片刻后..地上只殘留者怪獸的肉末...
「嗯~~~~?我叫..列安特·瑟雷....好無聊~!有點讓我失望」瑟雷走出了森林.來到了茶館.......
------------------我是分隔線壞蛋~~!---------------------
瑟雷本以為會有個歡迎儀式.沒想到卻聞到一股噁心的味道.還有看到一個怪物,
瑟雷來到怪物面前,笑嘻嘻的說「好孩子~!能告訴我怎麼了嗎?」
怪物不理會他的話.用觸手攻擊。
瑟雷輕輕向后一躍.(特寫:雙手插在口袋.左腳彎曲.右腳伸直.半開者眼睛.微笑者超后飛去.其華麗程度讓作者都在想:我再寫什麼啊????)
落地后.右手的紫色火焰再次燃起.「召喚---［憎恨］」五個體格強壯非常。露出上半身發達肌肉的力魂沖向怪物。然後用拳頭。用腳踢。踩。 怪物被壓于挨打的趨勢。忽然。怪物用盡力氣，觸手一掃。瞬時傳來玻璃碎裂的聲音。那五個力魂消失了。。。瑟雷眉頭皺了一下。「召喚----［罪惡］」瞬時怪物身上不聼得被弓箭射中。瑟雷身邊圍者六只手拿靈氣弓的藍色妖怪。不停的向怪物射箭。在怪物全身插滿劍后。立即召回［罪惡］。又馬上「召喚----［墮落］」！四只背上背著奇怪圓球的小妖怪立即跑到怪物旁邊...然後......自爆！由於怪物身上刺者靈氣製成的劍,一踫到爆炸!立即產生連鎖反應,一支支箭跟著爆開.怪物在慘叫幾聲吼.倒在了地上。
瑟雷「好了~!沒事了~!」招回［墮落］與在森林裏的劍魂［傲慢］....在旁邊坐下等待其他獸的到來........
------------
純屬亂來!!!!!!!

姓名:列安特·瑟雷
個性:溫和,喜歡惡搞但無惡意,有點天真,大哥哥型
種族：獸人,狼貓(混血,雄性) 
毛色：金黃色,嘴到鼻子処是白色 
陣營：叛逆善良 
職業：武僧or召喚士
特徵：純藍色的眼睛 
特長：以高速戰鬥(攻擊力低) 
技能：近身,遠程戰,召喚, 刺探.
武器：雙龍劍×2 or 六种魔靈 
裝備：拳套.召喚用護腕 
喜好：喝茶.跳舞.唱歌.睡覺 

-----------------
會怎麼樣我不管了~!!!!!我現在看得都頭痛了!~上面那幾頁故事我都搞混了~!所以現在只能大概連一個!哇~~~~~~~~!(暴走)

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

ooc
to 列安特·瑟雷
你的角色 和 [召喚] 我想從字面看起來因該是出自 一款PS2遊戲吧 [混亂軍團]


人物資料
姓名:蒼鷹
性別:雄性
陣營:完全中立（True Neutral）
種族:鳥人族 
職業:遊俠
裝備物:能源弓、抗魔輕鎧甲
持有物:糧食、飲用水、藥草、奇美拉的毛皮、作用不明的水晶
技 能:飛翔(種族技能)、箭術、急救術、動物語、追蹤、巨獸力
==================
先貼基本４個工會－－需要分支工會的說吧 

工會資料 

戰士工會~ 

簡介： 
　專精研究武器使用和體能方面的組織，力量和體能可以說是一等一的但在知識和精神方面他　們可就不如法師了所擁有的，在冒險世界中他們通常都是隊伍的前鋒，和怪物交戰，再由同伴支援。 

信仰： 
　戰神～麥里歐 
　 
認證： 
　當成為工會一員時，工會將會發給銀製的小短劍，劍上還刻有戰神的符號，短劍也有一定的　傷害力，最多可以用來切肉片吧！ 

術語： 
　讓麥里歐的鐵鎚，制裁敵人吧　－－　（用來鑑定身分用的） 
　力量代表一切　－－　（進入工會時的密語言）　 
　願麥里歐的力量加護於你　－－　（向人告別時用的，也能稱問候語） 

法師工會~ 

簡介： 
　嚮往知識和魔力的人，因長期修鍛鍊精神方面的能力而忽略體能方面，所以導致體能的虛　　弱，這可是法師們的一大弱點，這類型的職業不用說就是在後方來補助隊伍，以強大的魔力　來消滅敵人，冒險者們有流傳一番話『沒有法師的隊伍，就不能算是冒險隊伍』可見法師在冒險者隊伍上可是不可或缺的呢。 


信仰： 
　自然之神～奈裘 
　四元素之神～不明（請ＪＣ姐取吧） 
　 
認證： 
　一枚戒指，戒指上鑲有魔力的頭石，據說會隨著佩帶者的能力而增加魔力。 

術語： 
　啊！全知全能的奈裘，給予我力量　－－　（鑑定身分用）　 
　魔力的來源，在於讀多少書　－－　（進入工會用） 
　願知識的泉湧伴隨著你　－－　（告別語） 


浪人工會~ 

簡介： 
　不拘束在死板的規定，天生就喜歡自由，能夠隨著自己意思做事，這就是最大的樂趣 ，通常這類的人多多少少都有某些天份，像是音樂、詩曲、探取情報等等，就以盜賊來說 。盜賊雖然是被公認的不正當職業，但是盜賊的情報網可是最齊全也最完善的，就連皇室都有要低頭向他們索取敵國情報呢。 

信仰： 
　　藝術之神～福德斯 
　　狩獵之神～亞美賽克 
　　暴風之神～歐賽亞 

認證：金幣，正面刻有一把劍上還纏繞一隻蛇，背面刻有羽毛鞋的圖樣，傳說羽毛鞋可以帶給裝備者飛快的速度，這可是許多盜賊都想要的夢幻物品。 

術語： 
　　　風的速度，是我們的好友　－－　（鑑定分份用） 
　　　羽毛鞋　－－　（進入工會用） 
　　　 
＊盜賊階級分類： 
　狐　－　妓女(女性)　（已在風色場所工作來探取情報） 
　貓　－　情報販賣者 
　蛇　－　暗殺者 
　鼠　－　偷竊者 
　黑雄　－　冒險者 
　 
　 
祭師工會~ 

簡介： 
　相信神的存在，一切都有神的安排這都是他們所堅信的，雖說神職人員也是在修鍊精神方面，但也有保持一定的體能，祭師們通常都以棍、杖、槌類來鍛鍊身體。 

隨時間演化，祭師工會也衍生出許多戰鬥形的祭師，像是武憎、聖騎士、苦行者等等，這些　都有在精神和體能、力量方面都有不錯的修為，往往這職業是很好的肉盾腳色。 

信仰： 
　　　自然之神～奈裘 
　　　大地之神～瑪那 
　　　戰神～麥里歐 
　　　 
　　　（其實因該還有一些，只是想不出來了） 

認證： 
　　項鍊，項鍊配有一塊金屬片，金屬片上刻有奈裘的符號 

術語： 
　　神啊！賜給我勇氣吧！－－（鑑定身分） 
　　光明必能驅趕黑暗　－－　（進入工會） 
　　其他就給大家想囉 
冒險者工會~ 
簡介： 
　簡單來說就是大雜燴，不管男女老少、好人、壞人、貴族、平民，在這裡一律平等，雖然還　還是有階級之分，這裡，就是熱愛冒險的人所常聚集之地。 
　不管是收集情報、找尋同伴、接收任務、完成任務都能在這裡找得到，冒險者工會會依任務　困難度來分等級，從送貨、鋤草到護衛、消滅魔物都有。 
　當然任務的獎品以金幣居多，但也是有例外的像是，道具、武器防具、魔法物品、特殊情報、等等。 


信仰： 
　　因該可以說全部都信 

認證： 
　冒險者階級分類：（從低～高） 
　 
ＬＶ１－獵狗 
ＬＶ２－豺狼 
ＬＶ３－黑豹 
ＬＶ４－禿鷹 
ＬＶ５－月斑熊 
ＬＶ６－狂獅 
　。 
　。 
　。 
　目前就到６級　先看看反映好不好在說 

任務等級分類：（從低～高） 

Ｅ級－送貨、跑腿、工讀生、帶小孩、看店　等等 
Ｄ級－送貨、跑腿、守衛村莊、收集情報　等等 
Ｃ級－擊退怪物、到遺跡找指定物品、護送　等等 
Ｂ級－擊退怪物、到遺跡找指定物品、護送、暗殺、國戰 等等
Ａ級－ 屠龍、驅逐邪物、找尋魔法物品(通常都存在於極度危險遺跡) 國戰 等等
Ｓ級－ 屠龍、國戰、挖掘遺跡、進行皇室階級任務 

PS.冒險等級例如是 C 級的話 就可以進行 C級以下的任務 (D、E級)

=====================
就先這樣吧 !!



順便把 一些資料PO過來吧!!

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

to蒼空之鷹
恩~!由於本獸深深愛上這款遊戲!所以才有模仿的念頭~!因為虐待的感覺實在酷弊了!X3
修改:
姓名:列安特·瑟雷 
個性:溫和,喜歡惡搞但無惡意,有點天真,大哥哥型 
種族：獸人,狼貓(混血,雄性) 
毛色：金黃色,嘴到鼻子処是白色 
陣營：叛逆善良 
職業：戰士or召喚士 
特徵：純藍色的眼睛 
特長：以高速戰鬥(攻擊力低) 
技能：近身,遠程戰,召喚, 刺探. 
裝備：拳套,召喚用護腕×1,雙龍劍×2 or 六种魔靈
喜好：喝茶.跳舞.唱歌.睡覺

----------


## Michile

突然打算照自已的意思走下去.....
我先自已接了~若有不妥之處煩請指正._./

o==<{o>==========>

米契爾和穆魯斯以直覺行進著，
將要與連接世界之樹...瑪納再次會面。

「我...再一次感應您的召喚.....
所為何來...所為何而不安.....

吾所心煩...吾所憂擔...解答.....將如何展開.....」

艾爾路特從伊凡提斯沉靜的眼神之中察覺些許不平靜，
從他的步伐中探知到微微地猶移不定。

「...阿米這呆子到底是感覺了啥，才一下子沒有見面就這樣恍神恍神...
那些隻字片語到底是暗示什麼鬼東西...
剛剛還能感覺到的噁爛氣味怎突然開始被削弱?阿米應該有察覺到吧.....」

「一切...似乎再度不可預料.....
周圍的寧靜似乎也失了序，何物打壞之.....

命運...將如何運轉.....
預知與否...防備與否.....如何抉擇.....如何下手.....」

兩人仍默然不語。

米契爾一如往常的面無表情，看來是什麼事也沒發生過，
然而他知道這是用來掩蓋任何不安與恐懼所呈現的虛偽面具，除了他...大概也沒有第三人明瞭吧?

看似平常的森林，看似平凡的旅者，看似平常的時間，
交織著看似平淡卻又不可預料的事件.....

「再次，與瑪納會面...
但這次不是我一人.....是吧.....」

「初次，與瑪納碰面...
竟好像還有點熟悉...怎回事...似曾相似.....就算真的都長得那副德性.....」

沉默不語的兩人立於瑪納之前，
「...冒險者啊。」許久...會談開始了.....

在這經歷許多未知數的地帶，
未知...仍演奏著。

仍未開口的兩人立於瑪納之前，
許久的靜默...許久的時間流過，
但風與大地在細語著，守護世界樹者對面前的訪客傳達著。

「啥嗄...聽到了一些什麼，卻又模糊不清...生平以來第一次聽不清楚玩意，該死!」

「這是...

之前所鎖印之物...已解脫，在來訪之前.....
之前所鎖印之物...已毀滅，在來訪之刻.....
注意生命體...陌生...與微笑.....敵...友.....非絕對.....」

微風輕拂，絲絲細流穿梭其間，
仍然是不發一語。

「我...決定打破這個沉默。」米契爾心想，於是開口了。

從他的唇與清澈的口音，傳達一個訊息：
「他們...在這裡。」

「.....他們?」
「你說的他們，我們認識嗄?」

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

正當蒼鷹享受短暫溫暖時，注意到遠處有人影走來。
那會是誰？誰會來這聖域，蒼鷹心中燃起疑問，看著不明的人影

「既然這裡是聖域的話，那就不能被邪魔破壞，先看看在說吧！」語畢蒼鷹飛向瑪娜樹上，上滿玹等待客人步入攻擊範圍。

閉息著，呼吸調節與自然一體，四周聲音突然消失，只聽的到呼吸、心跳聲和遠方人影模糊的對談。

「尹，他因該不會有事吧？！要是他們想要傷害尹的話，我會讓他成刺蝟的」蒼鷹細聲的說，像是只說給自己聽似的。

----------


## ocarina2112

「.....跑到哪去混了?
在這麼忙的時間...
材料呢?都找齊了吧?」

「嗯，都在這裡了。如何，份量夠多吧~~?」
阿爾一個勁的把東西由後往前甩到沃克的身旁


沃克看了看阿爾帶回來的...支離破碎的...藥材，搖了搖頭


「小鬼就是小鬼...走路都不會多注意
是不是路上又跑去看什麼奇怪的東西了啊?」

「這次就隨你怎麼說好了，我現在沒空聽你說，等等見~」
「對了對了對了，這把槍我就丟這了哦，揹著這個跑來跑去重死了...
我又不會耍槍，叫我帶著也沒用的啦，有這把劍護身就夠囉。那麼」


阿爾話說一說就跑掉了


「擺明不是此地無銀三百兩嗎...算了，留他在這也是礙手礙腳而已
只有這種時侯才跑得比誰還快...」
「接下來...是該去找莉娜家的婆婆來幫忙一下的時侯了」
「這把槍...我看還是順其自然好了」

--
「剛剛回來的路上撿到這個東西，不曉得這能幹什麼?」

那是個外型看起來不怎麼起眼的小石子，亮晶晶的，並不圓滑

不過要是告訴沃克那個傢伙的話，他不知道又要婆婆媽媽些什麼了...
還是趕快去回去跟那個蒼鷹會合一下好了~

-------------------------------------
場景轉到瑪娜~  我是懶鬼..ㄧ▽ㄧ"
-------------------------------------

怪了...我記得是在這附近沒錯呀
怎麼連隻鬼都沒看到?

----------


## Michile

「我和阿魯走到這裡已經這麼久了，如果附近還有人的話應該也會發現到才對.....」米契爾心想著。

然而，方才他所提到的『他們在這裡』，也不過是要引起穆魯斯的注意。

「嗄...這是沒錯。不過你到底是在說誰嗄?」穆魯斯一邊搔頭。
「有種熟悉的感覺.....但從另一處摻雜一種奇特的感覺，不知是否該以詭異形容.....」米契爾仔細的感覺周遭所傳來的氣息。
「你說的熟悉感覺嗄...我倒是覺得附近似乎有我們搭擋過的在跑來跑去?」穆魯斯向四周望了望，似乎看到一團橙黃色的影子在竄動。
「那...不會是?」
「什麼不會是?要確認的話就快點過去啦!」這次他管不了這麼多，直接拎著米契爾向那團身影走去。

----------


## Michile

「...有人靠近了。」在亞德肩上處，另一次元而看不見的巴魯斯將思想傳送至亞德的腦海之中。
「那似乎....我們在聖戰時的同志是吧。」亞德感覺著那兩人從右後方逐漸接近，沒有回頭繼續往那當地人稱為瑪那的東西。
「可是未免太快了吧，到現在為止也沒過多久而已。」龍回應著。
「因緣際會，隨心而動，這你又不是不清楚。」
「此處咱們不宜久留」他聽聞亞德如此回答，不免有些擔心。
「玩一玩也好，之前玩躲貓貓也玩膩了，不妨跟他們打聲招呼。」名為亞德的少年轉身，恢復實體之同時伴隨著一陣足以吹起厚重斗篷的風。

「使徒要遊走各地，直到末後的日子」亞德念出原本是披在肩上誡條的句子之一，現在他已經沒有任何誡條，帽子和長袍也毀了。但是這些東

西的含義在它們犧牲之前就已牢記在心。
「是嗎...」米契爾淡淡的說了一句。
「那還真是辛苦嗄?」穆魯斯開玩笑的接了一句。「這樣子也許傳奇故事又可以再湊一樁?」
聽了這句話，似乎有某種東西被點燃，雖然表情仍舊是似笑非笑的感覺，但眼神的確是有所改變。
而在穆魯斯開玩笑的同時，他並沒有注意到米契爾的嘴角微微的上揚，神情看起來柔和些許。

亞德眼神半閉地看著地上，「這裡為什麼？好像有什麼在蠢蠢欲動似的？」
「唔?!我沒注意到嗎...」米契爾略為訝異，試圖將所有的注意力轉移在感覺地面波動之上。而穆魯斯想把場面弄輕鬆些，只跟他們說太過多心。

「..............」良久。
地面並沒有什麼異常的波動。米契爾睜開眼，沉思著為何與之前所感覺到的意志不符。只見亞德用杖輕搖了一下，一棵不高不低的樹枯萎倒下

。在驚訝之餘，米契爾把在臉上做表情的時間轉為思索眼前所發生的現象。樹木裡全是黑色的蟲子，他們看起來像是某種甲蟲，似乎非常懼怕這裡的平和氣氛，於是很快的鑽到地下逃走了。
「你看吧。樹木總是比人早一點知道大地的命運...」他又揮一下杖子，樹生出了許許多多的嫩芽，然後一瞬間又長回了一棵樹。
「為什麼要逃呢...」穆魯斯蹲下身子看著竄逃的甲蟲群，米契爾忘記這是第幾次看到穆魯斯在他面前如此天真的舉動，雖然他也很想理解這回事。 在米契爾思索之時，他甚至沒注意到亞德讓那株枯樹再次重生的情景。

「.........我正在前往這裡的力量中心，以你的個性也是吧？」亞德為了使自己的強度不要在這座森林裡顯露出來，趕緊一方面在施法程式終了後找個同行對象好不引起懷疑，一方面也確認瑪那內部的所在地。在他說話的同時，龍告訴他蟲又開始從那棵樹的根部侵入。
「不管了.....。」亞德想著，反正這森林時日不多。
「在這之前，我想先確認我先前所找尋之人是否同在此處.....」米契爾說著。「如果說你所言的尋找力量中心也是要事，那就讓阿魯與你同行?」
 亞德本想拒絕，然後忽然想到了某人的藍色眼眸。「可以啊，一路上有個人一起說話也好」語氣忽然轉變成較年輕的口音，改變之大，讓米契爾的笑顏略為停頓。由於態度裝得極為自然，加上他本就不願意隨意對任何人發動『透視』，米契爾並未察覺他言下之意。
「那麼阿魯，我先走了...亞德就拜託你了。」米契爾說完後，便撇下艾爾路特往他本來所要找尋的對象走去。穆魯斯面對著如此突然的決定，不免傻了眼。

正當他們對峙著時，亞德看著天空，輕微的笑容之上添了些許哀傷。
「這一切，還要多久？」又一陣神風，亞德即將吶喊的淚水結凍，或是蒸發。「這又是您一直重複的答案嗎？.....」
「啊！還要多久.....」他閉上雙眼，無言中，已在某處黑暗冰冷之地低聲啜泣。

「就算是這樣，你會聽見嗎?........」

o==<{o>==========>
某亞德因為無法經常上來，其中的部份是代POST...XD

(PS.)
我在找的橙黃色影子應該是某庫羅啊(°□°)"b

----------


## Yad.L

亞德一面走著，一面聆聽著樹木間的對話，大意是他不屬於這裡，勸他離開這個謎之地。當米契爾的身影已在後方完全消失之時，穆魯斯開口了。
「那現在就是我要跟你一起繼續在這裡找所謂的力量中心嗄?」
「....你不想來也沒關係，不過樹木好像對你沒什麼惡意，因為你是獸人的關係嗎？」亞德想要用激將法來消除懷疑。
「啥...」穆魯斯似乎在裝傻。
「這應該跟獸不獸人沒什麼關連吧...照這樣子，那阿米不是老早就被瑪納當做拒絕往來戶了，怎麼還會叫他來.....」
「怎麼可能....」亞德輕輕嘆了口氣，「可是她對我就有，你說這是為什麼呢。」
「...不知道。」穆魯斯簡單的說了一句，「不覺得，如果有什麼疑問，你可以找當事人問一問嗎?」再此同時，亞德把自己變成獅人，沒用，敵意還是無法消除。
「...看樣子你還真的完全相信相貌最接近自然的同時，心靈也愈接近自然嗄?」穆魯斯看到亞德的舉動，雖然口頭上如此說著，實際上心裡是在憋笑。這他也說不上原因。
「我本就不只是生物，同時也是鬼魂，已經說過了不是嗎？」亞德困窘的搔著頭，覺得自己的想法真是愚蠢。
「不過嗄...我還真想知道瑪納為啥要不歡迎你，就算不只是生物的話...喏，不走嗎?」穆魯斯重新把身上的行囊整理一番後，對著在身旁發呆的新伙伴說著。
「喔，也對。」亞德站起，他一邊思索著。
「所有的物品都在巴魯斯那裡保管，有需要叫他傳送過來就是了。」
「她為何不歡迎我？我想我知道原因......」亞德想著，而龍催促他快點跟上眼前狼人的腳步。

「剛剛才來這裡不久，你進去過瑪納嗎？」當他們快到達時亞德問。
穆魯斯被突如其來的問題中斷了腳步，他沉思著，並且思考所謂進入瑪納的意思。「進入啊...你說在裡面打樹洞住進去嗎?」顯然在外人的想法聽來，些許好笑。
「不是，我是想去了解這裡是怎麼維持平衡的」話一出口，亞德馬上後悔自己可能說了意義完全不同的話。
「這樣嗄...」穆魯斯再次陷入思考，似乎是在搜尋什麼。
「不就是好好在這個世界生存嗎?如果說祂們沒辦法維持與這世界的平衡，不就不會存在咱們眼前嗄?反正方法我不知道~」
「嗯.....」亞德想了想，這番話也有點道理。

或許不知道世界的規則，就是維持平衡的方法，同時他想起他自己曾經做過的某件事，不知算不算是一種豐功偉業。「也許我無法被瑪納寬恕吧.....。」在亞德的腦海之中，這樣的想法迴繞著。

兩人的步伐隨著時之齒輪永不中斷的持續運轉，他們來到森林之中被稱為『聖域』的所在，那同時也是世界支柱之一的『瑪納』所在地。遍地的翠綠與點綴其中的白色野菊在微風之中搖曳，沙沙的輕響在耳中產生共鳴。他們就站在聳立的樹母下，這時又是，風的吹拂與大地的悸動，光與影、葉與根似乎都表現了她們的生生不息。

「...好舒服，還真想在這兒打個盹~」穆魯斯伸伸懶腰，他甩了一下頭。「要不是還有啥麼事，我大概會在這裡悠哉的睡個一覺嗄?這個時候也很適合玩他個幾曲.....」
「你覺得呢?」他輕鬆的看著身旁的伙伴，大概是忘卻了方才亞德所說的事。
「在這裡應該可以得到巨大的能量，真是找對地方了......啊！不用了，你的樂音非常美妙我知道，所以我應該好好保護自己的耳朵你說是不是啊？」亞德稍微夾雜些真心話在其中。「不過，真的好想休息一下......」
「你不是說你要找什麼力量中心，難道就是在這裡躺平?」穆魯斯看著亞德臉上的表情奇異的轉變著，像是看什麼珍稀玩物似的，他似乎也沒多想什麼。
「因為用身體進去不太保險，先用一部分去看看狀況。」眼前的亞德說畢便坐在地上。杖插在自己面前的小土。「好像還挺麻煩的...」穆魯斯看著亞德的行動，在心中嘀咕著。他隨興地走到瑪納前靜靜地望著，只感覺全身一陣放鬆，不自禁地踏入了''冥想''的世界。

顯然，兩人對冥想的定義截然不同。
亞德閉上眼睛盤腿而坐，開始進行視察。
o==<{o>==========>
發現我在突破原先別人設的環境...bb另一方面感到十分的不悅，一些自己故事的重要人物的特徵因與某人的角色太過接近而無法描述:#

----------


## ocarina2112

真是的..
虧我這麼快就趕來了
結果還是走掉了啊?

........也對啦，這麼突然的就要求一個剛見面不久的人等我
怎麼想還是不可能會有人為了一個素未某面的傢伙肯這樣願意等的...

啊~~不管了不管了，好累唷..今天都還沒休息過
我看還是先躺在這顆樹下睡一下好了
正好今天也沒閒著沒事做，他也還有他的事要忙
管不著我在這邊做什麼，呵呵~~
我看他根本就忘了要交待我今天要做什麼了
啍啍啍~我終於可以不必在意那些有的沒的繁碎鎖事
出來隨便亂晃啦~~哦耶~
....
.......
..............
身体有點痛....應該不要緊吧...?
我討厭看醫生....
呼啊...躺在這邊好舒服哦...


-------------------------------------

隨著搖曳的樹影

躺在寬躺的大地上

享受著風的自由

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

蒼鷹觀察陸續出現的人影，發現沒有絲毫的惡意，所幸將武器收起。
畢竟不清楚對方的來路，還是小心點好。蒼鷹點點頭說著

另外在瑪娜的另一頭發現，對我很好奇的黃毛小傢伙，他...他叫...對了！叫阿爾。

在瑪娜上穿梭，快速的跑到阿爾上方，看著眼前的〔黃毛小傢伙〕。

心中念頭一閃，棕黑色羽色的鳥人，露出狡猾的笑容。
摸摸背包，拿出又大又結實的蘋果。在手上把玩一下，讓蘋果垂直落下。
等待著那一個聲音....

============

----------


## ocarina2112

你今天又跑來玩啦?
今天的點心是布丁唷，跟先前的有點不同
混合了香草跟草莓，是我特製的特級大布丁，來吃看看吧?

「好~~~ 我就知道婆婆最好了!」

正當阿爾要去接過那個大布丁時，只覺得好像是感冒似的
頭暈的不得了...眼前一片模糊，等醒過來時，只發現自已
還躺在原本那顆樹下...

「蘋果?不是吧?我的布丁咧?」阿爾四處張望，深怕布丁已經長腳跑掉似的
但，卻什麼也沒見著。只有顆若大的蘋果還是一樣擺在他前眼

「什麼啊...原來只是夢啊」 還沒怎麼清醒的阿爾看著流了近滿身的口水，好像有所不滿的樣子。再習慣性的搔了搔自已的頭，才發現頭上莫明的多了一個膧包

「.....」阿爾若有所思的看著那顆蘋果
「我討厭那該死的牛頓定理...」
「這又不是蘋果樹，哪來什麼蘋果會從樹上掉下來啊?」
「一定是有人睡不飽，看我睡得那麼好才故意惡作劇吧?真是酸葡萄心理耶~~!」
阿爾徐徐的站了起來抹掉上身的口水，並拍了拍身上的灰塵，雙手擺在嘴巴做筒狀朝四面八方大喊著
「是哪個王八混蛋傢伙害我的美夢沒了啊~~!!」

「唷，是我啊，小笨蛋」樹上某個黑影出聲了

阿爾聽到一個很熟悉的聲音，抬頭往上看，蒼鷹就在他頭上不遠處

「啊~!!原來是你啊」
「耶耶耶，你知不知道這樣用蘋果丟人是會痛的耶!!」
阿爾還未等對方先開口，就先發制人了

「哦?是嗎?我看你也沒什麼大礙嘛?」蒼鷹用一種淡淡的口氣說
「要不要我幫你包紮啊?呵呵」

「我的布丁!!還我的布丁啊!!」阿爾還在繼續大喊，好似蒼鷹剛才沒說過話一樣，自顧自的喊著

「什麼布丁啊...? 唉，這是你對一個剛見面的人應有的態度嗎?」蒼鷹微微的皺著眉頭困擾的說著
「不然這樣好了，那顆蘋果送你吧，當作是賠禮，這樣可以吧?」

「......真的嗎?」

「嗯」

「太好了，睡飽醒來正好肚子餓了呢!!謝謝你哦!!」
阿爾好像很高興似的，也沒有為了那個夢中的大布丁亂喊亂叫了

「對嚕蒼鷹，泥還沒回答握之前的那固問題呢~」阿爾還在啃著他的蘋果
說話以至於說話不是那麼清晰

「蒼鷹你也....是喜歡風的吧?」阿爾望著他這麼說著




------------------------------------------------
倘若紫陽光開了         那輕柔的風便會拂過吧?
若能再次夢見             那曾在夢中目睹的美景
那輕柔的風                 便會吹起吧?

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

「風啊? .......」蒼鷹摸了摸下巴猶豫思考了一會。

此時蒼鷹又露出狡猾的笑容,迅速地將阿爾抱起,
就當阿爾還來不及反應時候,已經雙腳踏空。


「這...這就是我的回答」蒼鷹笑笑的回應阿爾的問題
蒼鷹反問著「那你..你也是喜歡風的吧,黃毛小傢伙」

----------


## Michile

米契爾與亞德和穆魯斯暫提分路的意見同時，同時心想著一些事情.....

「為何他會前來...為何他選中了此地，巧合嗎.....?」他一邊遊走在世界支柱的領域，一邊思索著。
「不，師父曾經也對我提過...世上只有必然絕無偶然.....也許我和他再次會面只是遲早的事，而接下來的必然又將會是什麼.....」
「我想我也無從得知吧?畢竟人無法預言自我的運命.....就連師父也是這麼說著的。」

他想著，他試圖回憶起現今已下落不明的恩師，他所教導的『預知』之術，由於他本身對於這種術法不甚拿手，本身對此也有或多或少的顧忌，再加上『預知』必須專注心力去實行，在思緒混亂之時反而會使自身更加陷入迷惑。

「什麼也沒有...也許祂是在告訴我，運命自會到來，而面對命運是最好的安排.....」
「只希望阿魯和他一起去尋找之時，能夠平安.....是吧」

「...月...你能相信否?」他無意識地對著招喚的暗之精靈低語，以精靈之姿現身於米契爾面前的，正是統馭一切黑暗之靈的神祇『露娜』。
露娜並沒有多說什麼，只是伸手向米契爾的眼前一掩，他只感到眼前的景物開始迅速的移轉、扭曲。露娜將她那帶有特殊魔力的手移開他的視線，而米契爾進入了月之神祇的意識空間。

「汝...困惑?」
此時的露娜已不是精靈的樣貌，在米契爾眼前的是一名散著發不凡氣息的女子，這應該是所謂的神靈吧。
「是...」他聽著露娜簡短的言語，緩緩的回答著。
「汝毋需煩憂...萬物自有注定。正如吾隨時之流河升起隱沒。」
「相信命運，相信眼前的路，真實引導汝而行。」
「是...但您.....」米契爾心中起了其他的疑念。
「汝非邪等。以純淨之靈持之魂，邪念無法染之，自然呼喚。」
「汝需引指之時，毋忘此刻之境...毋忘此刻之『寧靜』.....」

正當米契爾欲說之言即將吐出時，他聽不到自已口中所吶喊的一字一句。他在逐漸後退、遠離露娜的夜之領域之時，看著露娜隱然的微笑和雙唇的律動：「吾相信汝...」

時刻流動一段距離之後，米契爾默默地望著天空，此時仍是白晝。
他仍佇立於迷霧籠罩的領地之中，但一處沒有濃霧的空間，似乎是促使他移動腳步的道路。

不久，他再一次的回到瑪納。他望著無垠的天空，飛鷹的身影進入他的眼中，翱翔於蒼藍之中。

----------


## ocarina2112

.........

蒼鷹反問著「那你..你也是喜歡風的吧,黃毛小傢伙」

「嘿嘿」阿爾並沒有再說什麼，只是隨著蒼鷹將他愈帶愈高...

「啊啊，那個就是之前害我淋得全身濕的那條河、還有那邊...
那裡不會就是之前我們待的迷霧森林吧?看呀，那是瑪娜之樹! 
好大唷~~之前在他底下跑時完全不覺得他有這麼巨大呢」

順著風，蒼鷹帶著阿爾穿過瑪娜樹上方

「有一種令人難以接近的威嚴感...」阿爾的眼神，一直停在瑪娜樹上...良久

「你不認為能在天空飛翔是種很美好的事嗎?」 阿爾轉過頭去對蒼鷹笑著這麼說著，差點沒讓蒼鷹失了平衡
不知是不是因為過於興奮的關係，阿爾的臉略顯得有點紅

「遼闊的大地，蔚藍的天空，和徐徐吹過身旁的風，對我而言實在是很棒的一刻」深呼吸一口氣，阿爾正張開雙手閉上眼睛感受著這一切
(越過這片森林....對面的大陸到底是如何呢?一想到就令人興奮)
(好想去確認看看...)

「嗯?」

在距離地上與這數百公尺的上空，還是可以隱約聽到在樹林裡的一些
騷動聲，阿爾不經意的往下看，卻發現兩個很熟悉的身影在樹林裡竄動著

「那不是米契爾跟穆魯斯嗎?」

「好一段時間沒遇見他們了，怎麼會突然出現在這裡呀?」

「蒼鷹，我們下去吧?」

「還有，謝謝你將我送上來，讓我體會從前就一直很想做的事情」



「那種........風在自己身上劃過去的感覺真的是超舒服的了!!」阿爾很滿足的說著....



-------------------------------------------------------------------
【OOC~有種OC很難吃~】
之前就一直想寫了，可是一直抽不出時間^^"(有剩的時間都先拿來看卡通了..)
抱歉啦XD

----------


## Yad.L

阿米跟穆魯斯不是已經分頭了嗎o_o"a還是時段不同的關係?

----------


## ocarina2112

並沒有分開哦 : D

放入記憶卡...
セーブ　<
ロード *＜*

~NOWLOADING只今読み込み中~
アイテム>
ぼうぎょ>
スキル*＞*思い出

>同時，米契爾清醒了過來，發現穆魯斯正抱著他行走著。 
「醒啦?」穆魯斯隨口問著。 
「我說你啊，你要在這裡跟那些樹一起當木頭啊?老是這樣發呆不行的，再這樣我直接用拖的.....」穆魯斯開始有點不爽了。 

>米契爾和穆魯斯以直覺行進著， 
將要與連接世界之樹...瑪納再次會面。 

>「我和阿魯走到這裡已經這麼久了，如果附近還有人的話應該也會發現到才對.....」米契爾心想著。 


【偽BIO/發表於: 2004/星期日 /3月/28//森林某一處置物櫃/  29/RANK C    アルフレットより～....XD】

ーーーーーーーーーーーーー
OOCですぅ～！！
杰勒辛大人~
你是不是已經把地圖暗坎起來還是燒掉了...
地圖不見了可憐的阿麥會迷路的...
再說....
地名快忘光光了就不能惡搞我的大貓歷險記了啊啊啊XDXD

----------


## J.C.

OOC:
不講都沒發現 地圖好像掉了...^^;;;;
等我最近重掃一次吧 還好原稿還在 不然我也忘光光 XP

耶? 杰勒辛喔... 他還在看著那封信發呆...XD

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

聽見阿爾說，那個會召喚的米契爾在附近，蒼鷹臉色不怎高興。
只是阿爾沒發現罷了!

「那我們就過去吧，阿爾」蒼鷹細語道

尹他怎消失在聖域，大概又用隱匿吧?這個習慣可真讓人頭痛。

蒼鷹在空中停頓一會，警告阿爾。
「抓緊囉!!」

頓時快速的俯衝飛向，阿爾所說目標。
像是老鷹俯衝撲向獵物般，快速又不被發覺。

阿爾不曉得是否習慣這樣的飛行，蒼鷹不時的偷喵阿爾。
心中燃起一股奇怪的感覺...。

----------


## Michile

「我再一次的步入瑪納的領域...再一次...回歸.....」

米契爾默默的望著世界支柱，心中的雜亂思緒早已沉澱至不知名的深沉海底。是信心所致，抑或是早已將自身的運命交給時刻的齒輪去運行。
眼前的景象依舊熟悉，周遭的氣息仍然靜謐，他靜靜地讓自已的身軀受洗於微風之中，清風在他臉上不經意地刻下淡淡地笑容。

「我現在能做的，就是接受吧?...不管是什麼樣的事。對吧。」

「...本來還打算繼續探索這片陌生大陸的，因為...本來是自已的行旅，自從遇到了他....」
「但，若再這樣下去，我也許會沒辦法習慣去面對任何可能的。」
「走吧.....」

佇立於生命之樹前的人影正提起了腳步，而時間緩緩流過，這是沒有任何人能夠改變的事實。

「.....再多看一會這兒吧，畢竟...也有可能不會再回到這裡了，此地也將是回憶之地。」

聖域，一如往常的寧靜之域。
他一面環繞著支柱之一，一面注視著。在他漫步之時，兩個熟悉的身影再度進入他的眼簾。

「使徒...和他?」米契爾仍然帶著他慣有的表情凝視著兩名曾經同行的同路人。他們現在仍然處於靜止的狀態，任由時間之河靜靜流過。
他悄悄地走近那名曾經與他走過無數路途的吟遊者，那名曾經陪伴過他渡過他不安與哀傷，分享他喜悅與想法的那個人。那個人雙臂枕著他的頭正舒適地在世界之樹旁睡著。

「哼...」他輕輕的笑了出來。「總是會這樣...你所謂的冥想，其實也是什麼都不想吧？」
「的確...有的時候，想太多會對自已造成不良影響...這也是你常說的，是吧...」

他坐下，緩緩地靠向他的身軀。和這麼一個高大且健康的身體一比起來，使得伊凡提斯更顯得瘦小。再者，他本身也缺乏一般少年的開朗活潑。
其實到現在，他仍然在思索著這個問題，他為何當初會在一個陌生的地方，和這麼一位素不相識的異鄉客相遇，和這麼一個從未見面的旅行者一起留下不可抹滅的一段回憶。
「那時候...那旋律...」他回想起初遇的那個時刻。一個充滿喧鬧的城鎮，一個沒有人去停留的水流之處，一個音符們暫時駐留的角落。

那時身邊才剛完全失去任何與他有深厚關連人們的米契爾，在那記憶中的城鎮之中瞥見那名同樣也身著與市人相異的服裝的那個人，他那時還是經常戴著尖帽披掛著斗篷，他在那時還猜測是否他的面容下有什麼不可告人的秘密。
他用僅存的一絲好奇心，向那陌生的身影前去。一方面也是被他那手中搖曳的曲子所吸引他向前去一探究竟。
隨著樂曲的交織，米契爾的腳步離他愈來愈近。在米契爾的聽覺之中，音符彷彿是呼喚著他去接近操縱著他們的主人。
「你是?」他詢問著坐在他眼前的人，那人優閒的坐在一個噴泉池的外圍。
那名陌生人並沒有回答他的問題，他只是示意被他吸引的那名男孩坐在他的身邊。
那時，他只看到那人的視線游向他，在那頂插了楬羽的綠色尖帽之下，湛藍的大海在米契爾的視線望向他的雙眼時不經意地展開。這時，他只是靜靜地與那人對望著，甚至沒有發覺那人的手已搭在米契爾肩上。

坐在瑪納旁的他，右手伸向那人，指尖撫摸那佈滿短毛的手掌，滑過他的肉掌與前端磨鈍過的短指爪，然後順著他的手臂，讓指尖慢慢地溜過他的胸膛，帶有淡黃色的白色毛皮隨著擁有者的呼吸，不急不徐地起伏著。

「撥弄過那奧妙旋律的那手...在那初次會面就馬上擊潰我戒心的那手...和那在冷夜中給予溫暖的臂膀.....」他雙眸半閉，思緒再次起了記憶的波動。

在他與他相遇之前，幾乎是沒有任何機會有過音樂的體驗，也許在他開始和親人分離的生活之前曾經有過，只是他的記憶早已隨時間而逐漸淡去。而在那時又讓他撩起這熟悉的感覺吧？

「是什麼時候你開始不在我的面前戴起了尖帽呢.....」他一邊想著，一邊望著在那名熟人的不遠處也有個熟人正盤腿而坐，應該是在進行些什麼吧。米契爾看著那名以使徒自居的人，一邊想著。
「那天的風...也很舒服吧.....」他閉上眼，再次回想著。

「啊！帽子掉啦...」他彎下身去拾起那個足以掩蓋住他大半面孔的尖帽。在他正要戴上時，不經意地瞥見米契爾望向自已的眼神。「果然...這還是很難藏的，喏~別跟別人說吼？」
「...你不戴帽子還比較好看。」
「嗄？」

「也許他在其他的地方有過什麼不愉快的回憶吧，我當時在他問我這句話的時候，是這麼想的。」

「你不怕嗎？」
「你看起來並不可怕。那些心懷著不好想法的人類，才能稱為可怕.....」他在遇見他之前，旅行的這段期間也見識過不少的人們。
第一次看過所謂的獸人，是在他們將共同譜下這段旅行者樂章的時候。但對於人類的想法並不是在遇到他之後才有的。
「至少...你給我的感覺，很舒服.....」
「...聽你這麼一說，這斗篷和尖帽還真是麻煩，熱都快熱死了嗄...喏！我決定把它們塞回包包裡啦。」他除了那用來裝豎琴的盒子，還有著另一個被他用來裝置雜物的長型大袋子。
「啊~對嗄，還有手套...真有夠給他受不了的，哈啊~拿掉之後舒服斃了！」

「那個時候，他說那也是有著他回憶的信物，所以他也沒有丟棄...我那時才知道.....」
「也許他問我那問題，只是在試探我吧.....」
他一面放任時光從自已的身邊穿過，一邊靜靜地躺著那人半敞衣衫下的腹部。「還是一樣溫暖的胸懷....」

「當時，我所編的謊言，也許他早就知道了吧.....」

「這個世界我們已經都留下了足跡，為了使所見所聞再多一點，我們需要做『世界移動』...」當時的米契爾拿著手邊的札記，檢視著他所記錄過的每一個地方。
「嗄？『世界移動』？這種玩意我好像也被什麼人搞過...才來到這種地方的.....」那個人搔搔頭，一邊說著。
「這樣...」不久，他又說了。「但，這種術法我現在還不太會使用，一次只能移轉一個人，而且我無法確定下一個目的地是什麼地方，真是糟糕...這樣，我們可能就見不到面了。」
「沒辦法，雖然有點捨不得，不過這是遲早的事嗄？」那個人臉上的笑容流露出淡淡的無奈，挾雜著一絲讓米契爾無法確定他面容上真正情感的表情。
「嗯...不過，如果，你緊緊抓住我...也許能夠到同樣的地方去。」他臉上還是帶著他平常的表情，對他不熟識的人來說，這是相當難以猜測的表情。
「是嗄？那好！」

「...那時候他也是全身貼緊著我，在那時候，我再次感受到他的體溫。」
「其實，真正捨不得的人，是我吧.....」

過了些許時間，米契爾睜開眼，看著周遭的一切仍然沒變，只是天色告訴他，已經過了太陽直射的時段，不過影子的長度仍然不長。
他起身，而那個人仍然在休眠，亞德也仍是一動也不動。

「也許，還是有機會見面的。」他這麼想著，一邊覺得，腳步再一直滯留在這個地帶不是好事。正打算啟程。他放下了方才拿在手上把弄的黃金色的十字架，這也是那個人寸步不離的物品。
「阿魯，你若知道了，如果還希望同行，應該也會想辦法追上我吧.....」他一邊撫摸著那人的頭，一個佈滿著白到發亮的毛皮的狼首。

他一邊檢視著自已久未翻動的腰包，幾個字跡勉強算工整的手記，一疊隨手塗鴉，其他的物品包含自已所記錄的咒文書和一些裝著公會鑑別物的盒子。
當然，要讓這麼多東西塞在他身邊的小型腰包是沒有可能性的，為此他曾傷透腦筋，幸而他想起在巡禮之前還未練習完全的『形變』和『復原』的咒術，至今熟練度已近乎完美，除了有一次物品回復時尺寸超過原來大小使得身份鑑別失敗導致信物需要重新取得，當然那個施咒失敗之下的產物已被他拋棄到加格加大陸之中不知名的一個角落。這也是為什麼他不會輕易對任務委託物使用『形變』術法來節省空間的原故。
盒中的信物包括戰術公會、術法公會、浪人公會與聖職者公會的鑑別物，任何的能力他多少有所涉獵，但以全術法系為專精，最為拿手而被自我意識封印的卻是傷害性術法。
其實在他的行囊中不可能會找到所謂的藥草，有的頂多是草藥學書籍。當時和馬修及阿爾弗烈特提到不擅長白魔法以及藥草放在茶館的事情，其實只是藉口，畢竟他對於初次見面的生人多少還是會保持些許戒心，在於對方沒有辦法察覺的情況下。任何術法在他的控制之下幾乎像是拾取一粒碎石般地容易，除了部份需要儀式的麻煩術法他是連碰也不想碰的。
他再看看腰包外的物品，一把主要用途不在交戰的鈍長劍掛在腰際和一個用套子裝起來的短笛安插在腰包旁。他看著慢慢回復原本尺寸的短笛，不禁再度想起和穆魯斯在一起的事。
「沒有遇到你，我大概也不會去試著學會使用這...僅管現在的技術仍不夠純熟。」
他收起短笛置回腰包上，在正要起身離開之時，不經意地瞧見一本他最近用來記錄手記和封面黏著的一張任務委託字條擺在一些雜物的最上頭。

「找尋瑟莉絲塔女神像...A...玻拉雷亞城鎮南方的格勒塔遺跡，時間無限...還好.....」
米契爾本身的實力足夠接任A級任務，甚至連S級也不算太看在眼裡的他，卻沒有人願意委託他進行該等級的任務，也是他在此這個世界也稍有傳聞。由於他在面對人們所恐懼的事物並不下殺手而採取溝通與契約的方式，使他幾乎是不傷害對方卻能完成任務，而這也通常是任務指定物，使得多數委託者無法對他信任。至今仍在接受找尋遺跡的工作，多數委託者也只願意委託他進行此任務。能夠難倒他的，大概只有時間吧？
「探索未知領域...S...不明.....這沒什麼，反正這早在預定的行程，順便接下委託也不是麻煩事。」
「取回樂譜《靜謐之地》......謎之地.....」他看到這裡，稍微頓了一下。「...謎之地，是吧.....」
「是誤闖謎之地的音樂家，然後覺得這裡並沒有傳聞中的佈滿戰慄，取而代之的只是無限安寧的氣息與生命之流動，所以才譜下此篇，卻因為忘記帶回而委託的嗎...嗯.....」
「我當初也是因為這個傳聞而順便接下這個委託的，好奇心作祟之故...而且又可以幫忙，何樂而不為？我再看看.....」
「時限...死了！好像沒剩幾天，那位安洛的音樂家千拜託萬拜託說請我儘量在公演前二天取回樂譜，我看一下...」他迅速的取出時間最近的手札。「安洛首都的知名戲劇廳...我怎麼沒記錄？...公演在五天後，難怪時間這麼緊迫的任務會被編列到A級！現在過了幾天了...」
當他看到那一頁的底下寫著「加格加曆394年 瑟文.6  /By M.E.」時，他臉上的慣用表情也差點變型。「真是糟透了！還剩2天半.....不走真的不行。」

他匆忙的站起身子，一邊看著手記。「應該有什麼線索吧...他有提到作曲的地點和離開的大概方向。...有瀑布.....離開的方向和安洛首都的方向約為直線，譜與樂器他說他記得是掛在一處岩壁上。」
「想不到他丟三拉四的程度和我相差不遠，對於藝術家視為第二生命的東西也可以這樣忘在旅遊取材的途中。」隨後他將手記置回腰包。

在他逐漸步出聖域之時，他聽到了空氣與微風的交談，他們說著：「有什麼從上空下來了。」
「是嗎...」他閉上眼，停下了步伐，靜靜地等待著。

「如果我猜得沒錯的話，是你們嗎.....」

他靜靜地等待著，迎接下一秒的來臨。

o==<{o>==========>
【OOC!!】
如果說紀年曆要用《加格加》應該沒意見吧^^"?
月份的話就『瓦恩』為1月、『提烏』為2月、『瑟雷伊』為3月...以此類推，
其實就只是把數字直接音譯就行了@@|||(如果有更好的想法麻煩請提供 :Razz: )

另外月分和天數也沿用地球的時間，我比較懶@@...
或是說有更好想法也請提供，謝謝~~~

還有~我也要地圖啊~~~我好像也忘記買地圖了@@|||
DM大人(杰勒辛大人?)~煩請快點讓地圖重新流入市場吧@@~~~

----------


## 藍德

對不起,我對整體還不是很清楚  :Rolling Eyes:  

那不如這樣接吧!
原諒在下的斗膽
-------------------------------------------------------------
謎之地
在這裡充滿了濃霧與寧靜之地中，卻有著一陣單調的腳步聲
「應該是這裡...」一位白色獅獸人拿著地圖，望向四週。
這位旅行者穿著一身青色的旅行裝，身材，體高大型有些發福，看起來像個心寬體胖的傻大個,但現在他的表情卻顯得相當凝重。
望向瀑布的方向,只見在瀑布的輕煙中,擺著一疊紙張和一個閃閃發光的銀藍色六弦琴,在白色的輕煙中閃耀,美極了!
「太好了...還沒被拿走...」白獅自言自語的說著,並往瀑布的方向走去。「這傢伙還真是...把這東西就忘在這裡...這樣根本就沒有資格去駕馭它嘛!」白獅搖搖頭,表情顯的十分無奈.
檢起樂器,逝去了上面的潮濕後喃喃說到「終於回來了...看來你還是回到主人身邊去好了...」說完,就把六弦琴往斗篷中一掛,準備離開.
臨走前,他回頭看了還留在石壁上,有些受潮的樂譜.「至於這個...就讓它留在這裡吧!看來他不用這件樂器還是可以表現的很好的...」
說完,就轉身離開了.留下瀑布轟轟的聲響.

----------


## 藍德

基於上一篇的文章,所以...我加入了!

拉昂.法洛斯.
性別:男 
種族:獅獸人 
職業:吟遊詩人
陣營:【中立．善良】 
外觀:白色毛皮，高大但有些發福，藍眼。 
個性:溫和,但好管閒事,偶爾臭屁一下
行為: 基本上不會與人競爭,淡泊名利,喜歡旅行,偶爾會有驚人之舉,作出旁人無法理解的行動.知識豐富,活動圖書館.
武器:六弦琴、長劍。 
裝備:青色的旅行裝,淡藍色斗篷,皮靴.腰上掛著長劍
年齡:23
身高:180cm 
體重:89kg (所以說很胖阿....-_-")
技能;咒詩(各系都會一些,算是強項,有些強大的還需要六弦琴作輔),劍術(但不是很強...僅僅能自我防衛)
喜好:歌唱,寫作

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

恩.....現在..我也蒙了......唉....反正閑著也是閑著.再來亂入一下~!
------------------
     "父親..母親...我會找到弟弟的...還有...為大家報仇...." 山頭上...一個身穿寬袖長袍.面帶金屬面具的少年.看著山腳下燃著熊熊烈火的村莊.落著淚..........
     在大都市里的一家酒吧里..一個少年在廚房里幫手... "喂!那個叫什麼來著?噢!水寒!快端菜出去給客人啊!"掌勺的師傅喊著."哦...知道了..."那個叫水寒端著菜來到前堂."客人.這是你點的菜...慢用."水寒放下菜後.正要轉身離去.忽然.那位客人拉住水寒的手,放肆的說"來!過來!讓大爺好好惜惜!""這位客人.不好意思.本店不做這種生意....放手..不然我要不客氣了...."水寒有點惱火."哎呀!來!大爺錢多!陪陪大爺!高興了!小費少不了你的!"客人一把拉過水寒."........這是你自找的....咬月!"水寒迅速伸出右手抓住對方的咽喉並且慢慢施力."嗚!!!放..放手...我..喘不上氣!!"對方發出求饒的聲音.水寒起身.放開手."下次再這樣.我就不會那麼簡單就放手...所以.你就乖乖的吃你點的東西...."水寒說完轉身走回廚房.........
      人來人往的大街上,水寒正找著新的工作.由於先前對客人動手.所以.被老闆炒了魷魚."咕嚕~~~~"水寒捂著肚子"唔...已經有兩天的時間沒吃東西了..要快點找到工作阿...."..........\
      中午.水寒已經餓得站不穩了.在勉強來到一個小巷里.終于暈倒了......."父親.母親...對不起.....弟弟....哥哥...找不到你了........"水寒的意識開始模糊............
     不知道過了多久....水寒醒來,發現自己躺在一個陌生的房間里."唔...這裡..是..."水寒努力的撐起身子.但是由於太虛弱.但還是沒能起身..."你醒了?你已經睡了半個月了!還以為你醒不了了呢!"一個打著赤膊的擁有紫色毛髮的狼人端著水果進來.水寒有點不安:"嗯..請問..你是誰...這裡是哪裏?""噢!你看我.還沒自我介紹.我姓軒.單名一個轅字!叫我狼仔就可以了!對了.你叫什麼?"軒轅笑著問."....水寒....我叫水寒....""噢!水寒!初次見面!多多指教!噢!你看我多失敗!來!餓了吧?來!吃點水果吧!放心!沒有下藥!"軒轅看到水寒防備著.就自己順手拿起一個水果咬下去."你看!沒有事的了!吃吧!"說完遞過那個剛咬過水果.".........."水寒先咬了一點.然後肚餓的他顧不了那麼多.就大口大口的吃起來.........就這樣.過了一個多月的調養.水寒的體力恢復得差不多了.在調養的這期間.跟軒轅慢慢的成了朋友.....
      "水寒!我一直想問你...你..是狼族的還是......""我是幻魔族的......"水寒說."哦...這樣啊!嗯...沒什麼了..好了!睡吧!"軒轅笑笑.起身離開房間.來到客廳.一個多月里.因為水寒水災自己的房間里.所以.就只好睡沙發........ 深夜.水寒望著窗外的滿月.嘆氣.."父親..母親...明天開始..我要繼續開始去尋找弟弟......還有...提你們報仇......."..............

----------


## Yad.L

「我感覺到並無解脫，卻還不能救的小傢伙......」
一片黑暗，除了上面某個白色光源。
「應該要先把麥子割了再去玩，如此才是好農夫......」
亞德將杖舉高，唸著禱文，雖然是靈魂在樹中的宮殿裡。
「應該要先把小羊關回木圈裡，如此才是好牧童......」
亞德一步步向前，眼睛閉著，不畏懼前方壓來的強風。
「將你自以為明亮的眼珠，以及首飾給我，我就讓你重見光明......！」
黑暗中傳來了像獅吼的嗓音。
接受考驗是他那冷漠所述說的主旨，亞德照樣唸著。
「若你把使徒關在門外，你的血將浸泡你的門戶，像河流奔騰」
前方現出了三道門，少年一步步地不減速。
「我將先打破你的門牌，再......」他把杖往門上面的空間敲下去。
「呃──」一陣強大的推力把他彈出去，帶著強烈的不歡迎氣氛。
............ 
  咚！
亞德仰天地躺在地上，杖也被彈得老遠，插在五公尺遠的地上。
「嘩.....冥想可以想到這種程度我是第一次看到......」剛被吵醒的穆魯斯愉快的說。
「可惡！......」亞德大步地走去拿了杖，這次整個身體穿進樹裡，不見了。
「呵...看來又要有一場小騷動了......」穆魯斯往後一倒躺下，同時瞄向米契爾離開的那個方向，臉上的表情有一點點落寞。
有的人似乎經常關心像你這樣的孩子呢，但你是不是有一天會體會呢?  
白色而將要進化的手想抓住白色而將要降雨的雲，同樣性質的東西若已分開，再復合就有點困難。

~待續

----------


## Yad.L

『轟轟轟..........』傳來了好像沒有止息的爆炸聲....至少對披藍斗篷的人士如此。
       亞德在高空中停住。
「就跟你說停在這裡沒有好處....」龍發著牢騷，並且在亞德頭上的空間開了一個洞口。
「總要做點什麼才行吧...」戴圓扁帽的少年苦笑著說。
「剩下兩分鐘，就一定得走了。」
「嗯哼~我還必須回去中央王國那個''小地方'呢！」他又拿出懷表看了看
「接下來....我們都知道還會遇到很多麻煩，這條路也將存在於''經驗''中了」
「也許還能....是一定還能再遇到他們的對吧！」龍說。
「.....時間潮流啟動！」
洞口消失後，一切恢復如常。

----------


## 幻貓

姓名：前田  幻 
性別：雄
稱號： 無 / 血腥之爪〈前期 / 後期〉
個性： 孤獨、沒人緣、沉默、不愛笑、但喜歡圓圓，毛絨絨的東西
種族： 貓獸人〈但是在後期才發現〉
毛色：暗灰色
陣營：尤內的加薩的軍隊
職業： 軍隊中的小部將
特徵： 平常總是人類，發火時會變身。滿月時力量最弱，朔日時最強，與狼人相反
特長：憤怒時會變成獸人在瞬間殺掉敵人，但是事後總是昏倒並失去短暫記憶
技能： 利刃血爪、輕功\r
武器： 爪子
裝備： 咖啡色披風、佩劍〈但從來沒用來打鬥過〉、腳踝護碗、武鬥服
隨身配件：一條金製項鍊，但都藏在衣服底下

────────
嗚哇~好想玩RP~
在此練習練習~

----------


## 幻貓

在夏祖魯率領獸人大軍侵略整個大陸之後
大自然的神祇封印了夏祖魯，並將整個大陸分為三大國
而我的故事就發生在人類之國──尤內
────────────────────────
────────────────────────
雖然神祇賜與人類冷靜與理性，但是人類的貪婪並沒有完全壓抑住
就因為這僅存的貪性，尤內陷入了一片混亂
自從老國王死後，各個將軍開始擁兵自重，割據地盤。並時常率軍攻打其他將領，不用說，百姓的生活苦不堪言，形成所謂的軍閥時代。

在廣場上，有一個小部將正緩步走來
他靠著廣場中心的水池，坐了下來，對著天，深深的嘆一口氣
「爸………媽……不知道你們過得好不好？…」
他叫作  前田 幻 。由於軍閥們瓜分地盤，使他不得不與父母分開。而當時，擅自跨界是要被處死刑的
「幻將軍……幻將軍~有一通緊急命令，是….是加薩將軍親自下達的命令……」
「又怎麼了？…又要去暗殺敵將是嗎？….」他無奈得對著他的親信嘆息著
這位親信名叫馬薩得。在全部的軍隊當中，只有馬薩得敢面對面跟前田說話，至於什麼緣故連前田自己也不知道……..

「啐…白來了一遭，他挑人選沒挑中我還叫我來……」步出營帳，他自言自語的發起勞騷。
「將….將軍早….」在大門口的衛兵小聲說道
前田笑了一下，說：「記住，對別的長官不能這麼沒精神喔。」「是…是……」
諷刺的是，當前田在第一個街口轉彎時，他很清楚得聽到那個衛兵大聲的叫道：「排長早啊~你知道嘛？那個……」

連站哨的衛兵都有所聞，真是無奈......他完全不知道，為什麼他加入軍隊沒幾天，大家都以恐懼的眼光看著他。而打仗回來沒幾天，他就從一個無名小卒「跳級」成為一位部將，這件事更令他百思不得其解──為什麼他會無緣無故的升官？

走到了鄉下，他從一個偏僻的小道，穿過了叢叢樹林，來到了一個池子旁。
「啊…真懷念….想起小時候爸爸帶我到這裡玩，結果我為了抓一隻小麻雀而爬上樹，卻在出手那一刻跌到池裡差點淹死…..到現在還有點怕怕的…..」

颼！
「什麼人？！」突然一物射過來，前田反射性地避開
噗！原來是一枝箭，狠狠地插入鬆軟的土中。
「啥？又是刺客…」
颼！颼！颼！瞬間又射來三枝箭，他想也不想，立刻閃到一邊，並把兩枝箭空手打落，一邊納悶著「為什麼….我可以看到箭的去向？…..」
刺客見弓箭無效，便走出來，抽出大刀，向前田砍去，但是無論他怎麼揮刀，就是砍不到前田。刺客罵道：「死王八…有種不要躲！」他不理會，逕自閃他的。
前田彷彿在玩弄他一樣，斜眼瞧著他氣喘吁吁的模樣，但他也知道他要找機會反擊。
「嗚哇！」他一分神，立刻被土堆絆倒。
刺客一肚子的火，抓著前田的披風，揮拳揍下去。「你他媽的死賤胚，乖乖坐著給我殺就好了，逃個屁呀！死王八，揍死你！……」
當第四拳快要打到時，突然有一個阻力使他的拳頭停了下來，且感覺愈來愈痛。
是前田的手！刺客叫道：「好啊~想回手，去你的………嗚哇！！！」

下一秒，變成刺客跌在地上，而站起來的前田，扔掉剛剛從刺客扯下的右手，一步步走向他

前田的手開始發生變化，指甲長了許多…..而他的眼神，變得異常的冷酷

「嗚……好痛…..你…你幹什麼……別過來…噢──痛痛痛……」

「哼….這下該我回手了吧….嘿嘿嘿…血…你…是今天的祭品…」

「嚇！！你你你你說什麼.….血..血祭？？…….不要啊…不要過來….」

他伏低身體，衝過去，舉起銳利的指甲，前田往刺客臉上劃去………

「嗚哇~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~…………………………………」


────────────────────────
────────────────────────

哇~打得好累
希望接得上故事‧‧‧

----------


## 幻貓

「唔‧‧‧‧‧‧‧‧這裡‧‧是那裡呀‧‧‧」

我只覺得臉部很痛，應該是腫起來了

醒來時，我發現我正倒在地上

「好濃的血腥味‧‧‧‧‧嗚哇！~‧‧‧這‧‧這是‧‧‧？」

眼前的景象令我驚恐‧‧‧‧其慘狀實在無法想像‧‧‧

一具屍體，各個部位都分了家‧‧‧被拋到五公尺外的頭‧‧‧其臉上有超過十道爪痕‧‧‧身體正中央‧‧‧‧一個大洞‧‧‧四肢‧‧似乎是硬生生扯下的‧‧‧‧血‧‧‧到處都是‧‧‧‧‧
「這‧‧‧‧‧怎麼會‧‧‧‧是誰幹的？？‧‧‧簡直是禽獸不如‧‧‧‧‧嘎？‧‧‧我的手‧‧」

在我的手上，都是血，指縫間還可以看到一些屍體的皮肉‧‧‧‧

我‧‧‧做了什麼？‧‧‧‧

是了‧‧‧上一次這樣類似的情景‧‧‧發生在戰場上‧‧‧那時‧‧我的四周圍都是屍體‧‧‧死狀淒慘‧‧‧‧為什麼‧‧‧‧
───────────────
───────────────
回到了軍營，我立刻去找馬薩得。

掀開營帳，我說：「馬薩，我們得談一談‧‧‧」

「幻‧‧‧幻將軍‧‧‧‧有什麼事嗎？‧‧」

「馬薩‧‧‧麻煩你把前兩次戰爭我的戰況告訴我‧‧‧」

「呃‧‧‧這個‧‧我軍大獲全剩，得到了一些──」

「不不‧‧‧我是說，『我』的過程是怎麼樣？‧‧」

「啥？！」

他愣住了，彷彿很驚恐

「將‧‧‧將軍‧‧我建議你最好‧‧‧最好不要知道‧‧‧」

嗯？‧‧‧有事情在隱瞞著我───

「馬薩，冷靜下來，我由衷的希望知道戰爭的過程‧‧‧現在‧‧我請求你‧‧告訴我‧‧‧」

他緩緩吸了一口氣並無奈的將氣嘆出來

「好吧‧‧‧事情是這樣的‧‧‧」

「當時‧‧將軍你仍是個小兵，戰爭一開始，第一個衝過去的兵團一下子就被敵軍衝散，我在第二騎士團準備率眾衝去就援，那時‧‧‧」
他吞了一口水，再繼續說道
「那時‧‧我看到將軍你手握著劍苦撐，至少有六個人圍著你，下一刻，你的劍被打落，跌坐在地上‧‧‧其中一個士兵用戟往你身上招呼‧‧‧將軍你‧‧你的身體被穿過一個‧‧窟窿‧‧」
他的身體發抖得很厲害，似乎快嚇昏了
我起身去倒水給他壓壓驚，一邊納悶‧‧‧被刺一個洞‧‧那我不是該死了嗎‧‧‧‧
「謝謝‧‧咕嚕‧‧啊‧‧好，我‧‧我再說下去‧‧‧那時你坐在地上，低著頭，沉默不語‧‧‧刺你的的士兵準備再踢一腳時‧‧‧你‧‧你變了‧‧‧」
唔‧‧‧‧‧
「當‧‧當他踢下去的那一刻，你的手抓住他的腳‧‧‧拉‧‧不不‧‧扯下來，你站起來‧‧‧空手往其他士兵揮去，我那時還在想‧‧‧你還在在困獸猶鬥，正想帶一小團衝過去幫助你。但是我看到的是‧‧‧被你劃過的人，不是頭落地，就是‧‧就是悽慘的死去。呼‧‧‧‧將軍，那時你猙獰的樣子，我‧‧‧我死也忘不了‧‧‧‧〈打一個寒顫〉那一場戰爭會贏，就在於‧‧‧你的功勞‧‧‧」
「我？‧‧‧我又做了什麼？‧‧」
「你‧‧終結‧‧了敵人元帥的性命‧‧‧‧在你解決完周圍的人之後，你縱身一躍，就落到離元帥十公尺遠處‧‧不‧‧還更近‧‧‧你們打了起來‧‧‧你劃到他的盔甲，沒事‧‧但是他的頭‧‧‧我還沒看清楚‧‧‧就‧‧‧就‧‧‧掉了‧‧‧」

我整個人呆掉了

原來‧‧‧這就是每個士兵怕我的原因‧‧‧‧這就是為什麼我會升遷的原因‧‧‧好恐怖‧‧‧‧

────────────────────
────────────────────

毛毛的‧‧‧我自己也在懷疑‧‧‧這是我寫的嗎？
〈【獸化】我：吼‧‧‧‧我要血！！！〉

----------


## 幻貓

聽完馬薩得的說明，我失魂落魄的回到自己的營帳
跌坐在床上，愣愣的發著呆

原來那個刺客‧‧‧就是被我親手幹掉的‧‧‧‧‧‧我竟然這麼殘忍‧‧‧

那天晚上，我暗自下了決定：我一定要問爸媽關於這件事
深夜，我冒著生命的危險偷偷跳出了圍籬，並往家鄉的路狂奔──我最好在天亮前趕回去。
今天的月亮是下弦月，所以整片大地都是黑暗的，但我卻看得很清楚‧‧‧‧怎麼回事？

唧‧‧‧‧
「爸‧‧‧媽‧‧‧我回來了‧‧‧你們在家嗎？」打開門，我開始小聲說道
過了許久，沒人回應。笨喔，這麼小聲聽得到才有鬼~~
我往爸媽的寢室走去。悄悄打開門，他們倆睡得好沉。
「爸‧‧媽‧‧我是前田‧‧我‧我回來了‧‧‧」我輕聲說，並將他們搖醒
「唔‧‧呵~是誰在吵呀‧‧‧兒子！是‧‧是你‧‧老伴‧‧老伴‧‧快醒來‧‧‧」
唉‧‧爸爸嗜睡的老毛病又犯了，怎麼搖都搖不醒‧‧‧
「老伴‧‧‧唉！真是的‧‧‧兒子啊‧‧你怎麼‧‧回來啦？這不是要砍頭的嗎？這‧‧‧‧」
「媽，我回來是有事情想問你。」
她全身一震，說：「什‧‧什麼事？‧‧」

我狠下心來問道：「我想問你‧‧‧爸爸‧‧‧是不是我的親生父親？為什麼‧…我長得像你而不像爸爸？‧‧‧為什麼？‧‧‧」這個問題，從我有記憶以來一直都百思不解，而我則常常成為鄰居話家常的對象，為什麼？

她的臉色，由一開始的暈紅色猛然地變成了白色，並張大嘴巴，許久說不出話來‧‧‧‧

過了好一會兒，她才無奈的說道：「原來你也發現了‧‧‧‧我就老實說吧‧‧‧‧他是我的丈夫沒有錯‧‧‧不知道為什麼，我們一直沒有小孩‧‧‧‧結婚後的一個月，我正躺在床上休息‧‧‧‧‧矇矓之中，我看到一隻虎紋貓往我這裡走過來‧‧‧‧」她吞了一口水，繼續說道：「然後牠停了下來，對著我，點點頭，就突然跳到我的肚子上‧‧‧‧發著光，融了進去‧‧‧‧醒來以後，我認為這只是一場夢‧‧‧‧但是奇怪的是，兩個月以後，我那肚子開始大了起來，我也覺得不可思義‧‧‧‧而我丈夫則是很高興，終於有個孩子了‧‧‧‧但我一直不敢講這事實‧‧‧‧」
「老婆‧‧‧沒關係的，我還是一樣愛你‧‧‧‧」
「老伴？！」爸爸醒了！他聽到了真相‧‧
「無論如何，你永遠都是我摯愛的人，縱使不知道前田的生父是誰，名義上他‧‧‧他還是我們的孩子‧‧‧」
「喔~老伴‧‧‧‧」媽說完便在爸爸懷裡低聲啜泣，而我則是跪在一旁出神

啊哈‧‧‧‧這就是為什麼我會這麼血腥‧‧‧‧原來我的黑暗面‧‧‧就是那隻虎紋貓‧‧‧‧我不是人‧‧‧‧那‧‧我是什麼？

────────────────────
────────────────────

偷空打出來的，每一次打都覺得好多‧‧‧

----------


## 幻貓

我獨自一人走出房子，到了後院田裡的樹下。
我屬於什麼？我既然不是人，那我就不該在尤內繼續待下去。但是我的樣子是人類，也不像是安洛的獸人，那……我到底是……？
躂躂躂躂………
馬蹄聲？而且還好一大群衝過來……糟糕！白天了，軍隊發現了！
「前田將軍的家嗎？此人違反軍法第三條：逃兵者，一律判死刑。我們奉命前來逮捕，請將軍趕快出來，否則我們要動手了！」帶頭的騎士高聲叫道
……………………
「還是不出面嗎？那麼……士兵們，衝進去！」
爸媽！慘了，希望那些士兵不會…………
「你們……你們說前田嗎……他…他」「他在那裡？！」
「他……他不在這裡……我是說真的…………你要做什……啊！」
我再也忍不住了……從後院窗戶跳進去，我看到爸媽都受了刀傷，而士兵則是臉帶驚訝得看著我……
我二話不說，立刻抱起他們衝出去───我再不出手，爸媽會死在他們手上……
家鄉的路，我可是熟得很。但是身上背著兩個人，即使我有再大的力氣還是沒有辦法，不一會兒，騎兵隊就趕了過來。
「快停下！」否則要放箭了！」
我不理會，反而繼續往森林深處狂奔……好重……
颼！
我聽著風聲，躲過第一支箭，但是隨即被第二支箭射中腰部，要躲也來不及了……
倒在地上，我只隱隱約約看到爸媽忍著痛，一直喚著我的名字…………………
────────────────────
────────────────────
唔………這是那裡………
「………前田  幻，因為違反軍法第三條逃兵罪，於尤內曆四月二十九日太陽落下之時行刑………時辰已到，劊子手，就位！」

我驚覺我被綁在木樁上面，旁邊分別是……爸……媽……不會吧……他們……應該不這麼殘酷吧………
「前田的父母，因為有意協助犯人逃跑，所以同樣處以死刑，行刑！」
「不！！！！」
只見劊子手，手持木釘往爸爸釘去，他慘叫一聲，便沒了聲息……
「爸……爸………怎麼會……」我克制不了，眼淚無聲無息的流了下來……
「兒子呀……媽對不起你………嗚啊！」在我難過的同時，劊子手又對媽媽下手了………
「爸！………媽！………為什麼！……為什麼！……」我淒厲地大吼，為什麼，他們要遷怒於他們？！為什麼？！……

「輪到要犯了，凱，由你行刑！」「是。」
我心中的怒意開始無止盡的升高………


「嘿嘿……將軍，對不住啦~」他舉起釘子，準備下手

「你叫凱是吧…哼哼…相信我……你見不到明天的陽光了………」
「啊？你在說啥……嚇！你……你………」
《我被綁住的雙手，撕裂了粗繩》
揮出奮怒之爪，劊子手的臉開始爆血……
「吼！~」
《我恨所有的人類……因為他們殺了於我有養育之恩的父母……》
衝向行刑官，他舉起雙手想擋住，但來不及了，我已經在他的手臂及臉上畫了十五道血痕，他猶如殺豬似的哀嚎，我馬上在他臉上再留下一個手臂大小的洞……

《殺戮吧………讓死亡在這座小鎮蔓延吧！！》
士兵開始對我放箭，我將手臂一甩，箭就被我打落在地上。
我逢人便殺，不管是村民還是士兵………我恨他們，讓我在一瞬間沒了父母，讓我無法再次享受親情，讓我無法再好好孝順他們……

這一次，我存有我自己的意識……好像是我的意識在控制這個軀體……
方圓五十公尺內的人都被我殺掉了，每個人死相都很可笑……哼……人類……活該………
四下的人都溜掉了，八成是去求援兵……來呀……我現在很想殺人……
我感到狂熱……覺得一片都是血的場景真是美……

躂躂躂………
哼……有人………
飛身上去，我把那個人推下馬，抓住他的衣領，準備在他臉上做記號………
「幻……幻將軍……冷靜一點…冷靜一點……」
在那一瞬間，我看清楚我正抓著誰。

「馬薩得！」
「幻將軍……你……這是…唉……來不及了……」他環顧一下四周，無奈的說
是什麼來不及？
「聽我說……將軍……我去找加薩想要赦免你的罪，否則會有更多的死傷，他初時不信，好不容易……才說服他……但是……」

我慢慢覺得，我的理性正一點一滴的恢復
沉默了好久………
「……馬薩得………………我無法再待在這裡……尤內……不再是我的家……」
「將軍……」
「……你的馬借我用……我要離開這裡。」
走向父母的屍身，我難過的快掉下淚來。趁獸能力還未消失以前，我出爪把他們綁在身上的麻繩切斷。
我讓他們坐在馬身上，使他們能在陰界享受騎馬的興奮……
牽著韁繩，我對馬薩得說：
「馬薩得，我很榮幸能有你這一位親信。但我一定得走，再不走可能援兵要來了……《看來我的狂性已經消失了…》謝謝你……」
「幻將軍………這個……呃……保重……你是要去………？」
「……唉……我其實也不知道……但我想我在實質上是一個……獸人……我應該會去安洛吧……總之……再會……」
───────────────
───────────────
回到家鄉，我忍著淚將他們埋葬……
「爸……媽……相信我……我一定會拿加薩的人頭來祭拜你們……安息吧……」
直到騎上馬，我還依依不捨的看著墳頭，最後終於狠下心來策馬急馳……以後……可能再也看不到他們了……

《個人故事一‧完》
─────────────────────────
─────────────────────────
最近靈感窮出，想要再寫此一段故事之前的種種
大概‧‧‧‧寫完才能接上故事吧~反正現在沒人接
哈哈~這裡就當成讓我發揮的空間啦~

----------

